# القرآن والكتاب المقدس  في نور التاريخ والعلم  بقلم: الدكتور وليم كامبل



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

* مقدمة*​ 
لماذا  نحتاج إلى كتاب لنردَّ على كتاب؟

ما هو  ذلك الكتاب الذي نتحدث عنه رغم مرور أكثر من عشر سنوات على صدوره؟

وأي  كتاب هذا الذي ينتزع طبيباً من ممارسة مهنته لمدة ثلاث سنوات يتفرَّغ أثناءها  لكتابة رد عليه؟

إنه  كتاب تجده تقريباً في كل مكتبة في المشرق والمغرب العربيين، كما تجده بيد أي شاب  مصري في أمريكا، يستخدمه ليؤثر في الفتاة التي يريد أن يرتبط بها وهو الكتاب الذي  يلي كتب القرآن والحديث في جامع ريجنت بلندن وهو يحتل مكانة كبيرة حتى أنه تُرجم من  لغته الأصلية الفرنسية إلى الإنكليزية والعربية والإندونيسية والفارسية  والصربكرواتية والتركية والأوردوية والكجوراتية والألمانية.

كانت  أول مرة سمعت فيها عن هذا الكتاب (الذي كتبه طبيب فرنسي) من شاب تونسي قال لي: (هل  سمعت عن كتاب الدكتور موريس بوكاي: (القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والعِلم)؟ إنه يحوي  الكثير عن الكتاب المقدس والقرآن يقول إن القرآن خالٍ من الأخطاء العلمية).

 وعندما فحصت كتاب دكتور بوكاي لنفسي وجدته يقول: (بفضل الدراسة الواعية للنص العربي  استطعتُ أن أحقّق قائمة أدركت بعد الانتهاء منها أن القرآن لا يحتوي على أية مقولة  قابلة للنقد من وُجهة نظر العلم في العصر الحديث) (ص 13) ووجدتُه يقول إن في  الأناجيل (أموراً متناقضة لا تتفق والعِلم الخيال والهوى في عملية تحريرها  التعديلات غير الواعية التي أُدخلت عليها) (ص 13) ويقول إن المتخصصين في دراسة  الكتاب المقدس يتغافلون هذه، وإن ذكروها (يحاولون أن يستروها ببهلوانيات جدلية) (ص  14).

وواضح  أن المسلمين يهتزّون طرباً بكتاب د بوكاي لأنه، إن كان صحيحاً، يعزّز ثقتهم في  القرآن، ويكون بمثابة شاهد ثانٍ على صحّته  ولو أنه يُحزِن المسيحيين لأنه يغفل  الأدلة القوية على صحة الكتاب المقدس فهو لا يذكر مثلاً نبوات الكتاب التي تحقَّقت.

وينكر  د بوكاي أن الأناجيل من كتابة شهود عيان، وبكلمات قليلة يُسقِط ذكر نسخ الإنجيل  القديمة، تاركاً قارئه يظن أنه لا يوجد ما يشهد لصحة نصوص الإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا  اليوم بل إنه يشبّه الإنجيل ب(أغنية رولاند) التي (تجمع حقيقة صحيحة بضوء زائف)  وتتناسب هذه الأفكار مع ما يدَّعيه معظم المسلمين من أن المسيحيين حرَّفوا إنجيلهم،  وأنه لا يوجد شاهد صادق على ما قاله المسيح أو فعله.

ومع  أن هذه التهمة مزعجة، إلا أني اعتدتُ عليها لكثرة ما سمعتُها من المسلمين الذين  تحدَّثتُ معهم لسنوات طويلة في شمال أفريقيا، وظننت أنها ما عادت تزعجني ولكني كنت  مخطئاً، فقد زرت المتحف البريطاني بلندن عام 1983 لأرى واحدةً من أقدم مخطوطات  الكتاب المقدس وهي (السينائية) التي ترجع إلى عام 350م وما أن رأيتُها حتي خُيّل لي  أني أسمع أصوات من قالوا لي مئات المرات: (حرَّفتم كتابكم!) صارخين بذلك في وجهي  مجتمعين، فانفجرتُ باكياً وإلى الآن وأنا أكتب هذه الكلمات تدمع عيناي! أردت أن أمد  يدي من وراء الزجاج لألمس المخطوطة بيدي، كما تمنيت أن ألمس إخوتي الذين كتبوها منذ  1600 سنة، فقد شعرت بالوحدة معهم، رغم أنهم ماتوا منذ أمدٍ بعيد لقد كان أمامي  برهان ملموس على أن الإنجيل باقٍ كما هو بغير تغيير وبالطبع لم يسمحوا لي أن ألمس  المخطوطة، فاكتفيت بالتقاط صورة لها، تراها في موضع آخر من هذا الكتاب، وانصرفت.

وهذا  الكتاب بين يديك الآن ليس مجرد رد على تقييم د بوكاي لكلٍ من القرآن والكتاب المقدس  ولكنه أكثر من ذلك: إنه محاولة لدراسة المواجهة بين الإسلام والمسيحية على مستوى  عميق، عقلياً وعاطفياً فالمسلمون مثلاً يقولون إن محمداً سيكون شفيعهم، وهي فكرة  عاطفية مريحة، لأنه لا يوجد من يريد أن يقف وحيداً في اليوم الأخير ولكن هل هناك  برهان قرآني على فكرة شفاعة محمد؟

يقول  المسيحيون إن المسيح مات نيابةً عن ذنوب العالم كله، وإنه الآن حي ليشفع في كل  الذين يضعون ثقتهم فيه كمخلّصٍ لهم فهل يوجد برهان إنجيلي على صحّة قولهم هذا؟

 ويدَّعي المسلمون أن الكتاب المقدس تحرَّف فهل يوجد برهان من القرآن أو من الحديث  أو من التاريخ على صدق هذه الادّعاء؟

وإن  كان الكتاب المقدس والقرآن يتناقضان، فكيف يميز المرء الصحيح منهما؟ وكيف نؤمن بصحة  نبوَّة نبي ما؟

 وسأعرّفكم مَن أنا حتى أحاول دراسة هذه الأمور؟

 أولاً: مهنتي الطب، وثانياً:  تعلمتُ اللغة العربية في شمال أفريقيا، وثالثاً: أني  درست القرآن والكتاب المقدس ومع ذلك فإن بعض نقاط هذا البحث تخرج عن دائرة  معلوماتي، لذلك لجأت إلى المتخصصين في ميادين كثيرة: بدءاً من عِلم الفلك إلى  الجيولوجيا، وحتى عِلم الأجنَّة، لأتحاشى الأخطاء بقدر الإمكان كما لجأت لعلماء  اللغة العربية كما استشرت كثيرين من أصدقائي ليُقيّموا دراستي ولكني أتحمَّل وحدي  مسئولية ما كتبت.


* افتراضات أساسية*
تحدثت  في الفصلين الأول والثاني عن افتراضات أساسية، وعن التحيُّز الطبيعي عند كل كاتب  وإني أفترض أساساً أن الكتاب المقدس وثيقة تاريخية صادقة، وأن بشارة الإنجيل  المفرحة هي صحيحة وفي بحث معاني القرآن والإنجيل حاولت أن أقبل المعاني الواضحة  للنصوص، كما فهمها سامعوها عندما سمعوها أول مرة، وأن أتحاشى فرض معاني من عندي غير  موجودة في النص وللقارئ أن يقرر مقدار نجاحي في محاولتي هذه.

وقد  قال لي صديق إن اختياري للتعبير (افتراض أساسي) ليس اختياراً موفَّقاً، خصوصاً في  الفصول التي تحدَّثتُ فيها عن العلوم، واقترح أن أستخدم التعبير (افتراض مسبَّق) أو  (مسلَّمات) ولكني فضَّلت ما اخترت، لأنه يسير في خُطى فكر الفيلسوف البريطاني (وليم  أوف أوكام) (عام 1300م) والذي قال: (لا يجب أن نضاعف الافتراضات الأساسية عن  الطبيعة الجوهرية للأشياء بدون سبب) وهو يعني أن نحذف كل افتراض زائد.

وفي  كل مرة  نفترض فيها (افتراضاً أساسياً) مهما كان صغيراً نكون قد بدأنا شيئاً  جديداً، يكون علينا معه أن نفكر في شرح جديد ممكن ونجد أنفسنا دوماً نفترض افتراضات  جديدة لنجد حلاً للمشاكل، كما سنرى في الفصل الأول من جزء 3 من هذا الكتاب أن أصحاب  نظرية (النقد العالي) افترضوا أن موسى لم يعرف الكتابة وفي الفصل الثاني من جزء 1  يفترض د بوكاي أن كلمة (دخان) في القرآن تشير إلى الغازات البدائية، بينما يفترض  بعض العلماء المسيحيين أن كلمة (ماء) في التوراة يمكن أن تُستخدَم بذات المعنى وفي  الفصل الثاني من جزء 4 نرى الدكتور بوكاي يفترض عدة افتراضات أساسية في مناقشته  للسماوات السبع ولا خطأ في محاولته هذه ولا خطية، ولكن علينا أن نقلّل من هذا ما في  وسعنا.

والآن  تعالوا بنا نعيد دراسة كتاب (القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والعِلم).


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*  القسم الأول*​ *  تمهيد*​ ​ *  الفصل الأول*​ * بعض الافتراضات الأساسية عن المفردات*​ ​ كل  مؤلف وقارئ وشخص يشترك في مناقشة، يجيء عادةً إلى الكتاب أو المناقشة بأفكار يعتقد  أنها صحيحة، ربما يمكنه أن يفحص صحّتها بمقاييس ثابتة، كما في العلوم، أو أن يفحصها  بالحفريات أو بالرجوع إلى الوثائق التاريخية  ولكن كثيراً ما يستحيل فحص صحة  الأفكار التي نقول إنها (افتراضات أساسية) فمثلاً قد أعتقد أن المادة حقيقية، وأن  الورق الذي طُبع عليه هذا الكتاب حقيقي وعندما درست الفلسفة قال أستاذنا الجامعي إن  الفيلسوف زينو كان يعتقد أن العالم وهم، فرفعتُ يدي في براءة وسألت: (ولكن كيف  استمتع بالحياة إن كان يعتقد أنها وهم؟) وأجاب الأستاذ: (ألا يقدر أن يستمتع  بالوهم؟) ونظرياً يمكن للإنسان أن يستمتع بوهم، فأحلام يقظتنا أوهام! ولكن مشكلتي  هي أني كنت أفترض أن العالم حقيقة.

 ويفترض اليهود والمسيحيون والمسلمون أساساً أن الله موجود، وأنه خلق العالم الذي  نلمسه ونقيسه من لا شيء ولكن عندما تختلف افتراضاتنا الأساسية نواجه المشاكل فمثلاً  ذات مرة جاءني مريض مغربي لأفحصه ولما سألته عن وظيفته قال إنه من علماء الدين،  فتحدثنا قليلاً عن الإنجيل، ودعاني لأزوره في بيته لنكمل الحديث ولما فعلتُ وردَت  في حديثنا كلمة (المسيّا) من يوحنا 1:41 فقلت: (تجيء هذه الكلمة من أصلٍ عبري،  وتُرجِمت في العربية (المسيح) فقال: (لا! بل هذا اسم آخر من أسماء محمد إنه يحمل  أسماء كثيرة) وبعد مناقشة قلت له: (إذاً لنرجع للقاموس لا بد أن عندك قاموس المنجد)  فقال: (لا! هذا غير ممكن) فسألت: (لماذا لا؟) فأجاب: (لأنك أنت الذي كتبتَ هذا  القاموس) فسألته باستنكار: (كيف تقول إني كتبته؟ لا شأن لي بكتابته!) فقال: (لقد  فعلتَ، فإن كاتبه مسيحي) وانتهت المناقشة ولم يكن في المغرب وقتها قاموس يُباع إلا  (المنجد) الذي جهَّزه مؤلفون كاثوليك في لبنان، ولكن عالِم الدين المغربي رفض أن  يعترف بصحته وهذا يعني أننا لا نقدر أن نحتكم للقاموس في معنى أية كلمة نختلف على  معناها وسبب ذلك أننا قد اختلفنا في افتراضنا الأساسي عن صحة القاموس.

* معنى المفردات:*
واضح  من المثل الذي ضربته أننا يجب أن نتفق على معاني المفردات قبل أن نبدأ أي مناقشة  علمية أو دينية ذات فائدة وكتب د بوكاي فصلاً كاملاً عن كلمة (العَلَقَة) كما كتب  أربع صفحات عن الكلمات اليونانية (لاليو) و(أكوو) و(باراكليتوس) فكيف نحدد معاني  الكلمات؟ ومن هو الحَكَم على المعنى الصحيح والمعنى الخاطئ لأية كلمة؟ وكيف يجهّزون  قواميس اللغات؟

 والإجابة هي: أنت وأنا نجهّز قواميس اللغات، وذلك باستخدامنا للكلمات في فترة معينة  من الزمن ويقوم علماء اللغة بدراسة الاستعمال الشفاهي أو المكتوب لكلمةٍ ما، ومنه  يحددون معنى الكلمة ولما كنا سندرس مفردات من الكتاب المقدس والقرآن، فسأضرب أمثلة  من المفردات المكتوبة وقد شرح الدكتور هاياكاوا أستاذ اللغات بجامعة سان فرانسيسكو  طريقة تجهيز قاموس بقوله (1  - أرقام الهوامش في نهاية القسم):

(لكي  يحدد محرّرو القاموس معنى كلمة ما، يبدأون بقراءة واسعة لكتاباتٍ من الفترة التي  سيغطي القاموس مفرداتها، ويختارون الكلمات الهامة والنادرة ويكتبونها على كارتات،  ثم يكتبون الجُمل التي وردت بها تلك الكلمات لتتضح لهم القرينة مثلاً يكتبون كلمة  (دلو) والجملة التي جاءت فيها الكلمة: (دلو مزرعة إنتاج اللبن يجيء لبيوتنا بمزيد  من اللبن) (جاءت الجملة في كتاب إندميون كيتس ج 1 ص 44 و45) ثم وبعد إكمال هذا  العمل يجدون لكل كلمة مئتي أو ثلاث مئة استعمال في جُمل مختلفة- كل جملة على كارت  ولكي يحدد محرّر القاموس معنى أو معاني الكلمة، يضع الكارتات أمامه، ويقدم كل كارت  منها استخداماً للكلمة ذا أهمية أدبية أو تاريخية، فيقرأ الكارتات بتأنٍ ويستبعد  بعضها، ويعيد قراءة البعض الآخَر، ويقسم الكارتات حسب ما يعتقد أنه المعاني  المختلفة للكلمة، ثم يحدد معنى أو معاني الكلمة في نور أن كل معنى يجب أن يُبنى على  ما يحدده الاقتباس الذي أمامه.

ويقول  الأستاذ هاياكاوا:
(لا  يحدد مؤلف القاموس بنفسه معاني الكلمات كما يروق له، بل هو يسجل بقدر إمكانه معاني  الكلمة كما حدده المؤلفون في الماضي القريب أو البعيد فمؤلف القاموس مؤرخ وليس  مشرّعاً).
* استعمال الكلمة يحدد معناها*
ونقدم  هنا مثلاً لتحديد معنى كلمة (وِزْر) و (الوازرة) من الجذر (وَزَرَ) وذلك من  استعمالها في جُمل وقد وردت (وزر) بتصريفاتها المختلفة في القرآن 24 مرة فلندرس  ورود الكلمة في سورة طه 20:87 وذلك في منتصف الفترة المكية، تصف وزر بني إسرائيل في  عبادة العجل الذهبي:
 (قَالُوا مَا أَخْلَفْنَا مَوْعِدَكَ بِمَلْكِنَا وَلَكِنَّا حُمِّلْنَا أَوْزَاراً  مِنْ زِينَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَقَذَفْنَاهَا فَكَذَلِكَ أَلْقَى السَّامِرِيُّ).

فإذا  جئنا بكارت كتبنا عليه كلمة (وزر) بحسب المعنى الوارد في هذا الاقتباس، لحدَّدنا أن  معناها (الثِقل) المفروض عليك أن تحمله: (حُمِّلنا)
ثم  لنتأمل سورة محمد 47:4 (ويرجع استعمالها للسنة الأولى للهجرة) فقد أُمِر المسلمون  أن يحاربوا الكافرين حتى يُخضِعوهم:
 (فَإِمَّا مَنّاً بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا  ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ  بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَنْ يُضِلَّ  أَعْمَالَهُمْ).
وكلمة  (وزر) هنا جاءت بمعنى آخر، فهي تشير للذين جُرحوا وماتوا في الحرب، وربما تشير إلى  الآلام النفسية التي أصابت أهلهم.
 ولنناقش معاني أخرى لكلمة (وزر) كما جاءت في آيات قرآنية أخرى، ولنكتب كل استعمال  على كارت خاص:
سورة  فاطر 35:16 و18 (والآيتان من العهد المكي الأول) (إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ  وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ... وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَإِنْ تَدْعُ  مُثْقَلَةٌ إِلَى حِمْلِهَا لاَ يُحْمَلْ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى)
سورة  النجم 53:36-41 (وهي أيضاً من العهد المكي الأول) (أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ بِمَا فِي  صُحُفِ مُوسَى وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى أَلاَّ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ  أُخْرَى وَأَنْ لَيْسَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ مَا سَعَى وَأَنَّ سَعْيَهُ سَوْفَ  يُرَى ثُمَّ يُجْزَاهُ الْجَزَاءَ الْأَوْفَى)
سورة  طه 20:100-102 (وهي من العهد المكي الوسيط) (مَنْ أعَرْضَ عَنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ  يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْراً خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ وَسَاءَ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلاً يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ)
سورة  الأنعام 6:31 (وهي من العهد المكي المتأخر) (قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِلِقَاءِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً قَالُوا يَا  حَسْرَتَنَا عَلَى مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِيهَا وَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ أَوْزَارَهُمْ عَلَى  ظُهُورِهِمْ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ)
سورة  الأنعام 6:164 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَلَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا  عَلَيْهَا وَلَا تَزِرُ وَازِرةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ)
سورة  الزُّمَر 39:7 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (إِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ  عَنْكُمْ وَلاَ يَرْضَى لِعِبَادِهِ الْكُفْرَ وَإِنْ تَشْكُرُوا يَرْضَهُ لَكُمْ  وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ  فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ)
سورة  النحل 16:25 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (لِيَحْمِلُوا أَوْزَارَهُمْ كَامِلَةً  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  أَلاَ سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ)
سورة  الإسراء 17:13-15 (من السنة الأولى للهجرة) (وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ  طَائِرَهُ فِي عُنُقِهِ وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كِتَاباً يَلْقَاهُ  مَنْشُوراً اِقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيباً مَنِ  اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ  عَلَيْهَا وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى  نَبْعَثَ رَسُولاً)
فإذا  قارنا هذه الآيات اتَّضح لنا أن كلمة (وزر) تُستعمَل لنوعٍ آخر من الأحمال فإذا  رفضت رسالة الله وقع على كاهلك حمل وإذا كفرت سيكون هناك يومُ حسابٍ تنوء تحته  بالحِمل ويحمل كل إنسان حمل نفسه يراه مكتوباً في كتاب يقرأه بنفسه، ويحمله على  ظهره، كما أن الله يعلم بذات الصدور (أي القلوب) ومن كل هذه الأفكار يتضح لنا أن  الوزر يعني الخطأ.

فإذا  قمت بدراسة هذه الآيات يتضح لك أن قبيلة قريش في شبه الجزيرة العربية كانت تستخدم  كلمة (وزر) لتعني حِملاً ثقيلاً جسدياً أو نفسياً كما أنهم استعملوها للخطية أو  الكفر.

وإذا  درست كلمة (وزر) في (معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة) تأليف (هانزير)   2  ستجده يقول إن معناها: حمل ثقيل ثِقل مرهق خطية جريمة مسئولية.

وهكذا  تجد أن معنى كلمة (وزر) ليس فقط (مسئولية) ولكنه أيضاً خطية وحمل ثقيل.

أما  إذا درست (وزر) في قاموس فقهي فستجد المزيد من المعاني: فالخاطئ لا يقدر أن يساعد  خاطئاً آخر، مهما كان قريباً له وكل خاطئ سيجد عقابه مسجلاً في كتاب وإذا أضللت  أحداً نالك عقابٌ مضاعف ولكن لا يوجد في هذه الآيات ما يؤكد أن من لا وزر له يقدر  أن يشفع في المخطئ.


* اللغة دائمة التغيُّر*
أكّد  عالِم اللغة السويسري فرديناند دي ساسير (ويُعتبَر أب علماء اللغويات) في محاضرات  له عامي 1910 و1911 هذه الحقيقة بقوله لتلاميذه: 
 (تنحلّ اللغة أو بالحري تتطور تحت تأثير عوامل تطول الصوت والمعنى ولا مفرّ من هذا  التطور، ولا توجد لغة تقاوم هذا ونقدر أن نرى هذا التغيير واضحاً بمرور الزمن)  3

ويكرر  عالِم اللغة الفرنسي أندريه مارتينيه الفكرة نفسها في كتابه (مبادئ عامة في علم  اللغة) (نُشر عام 1964) فيقول:
 (نلاحظ أن اللغات تتغيّر باستمرار دون أن تتوقف عن أداء وظيفتها وكل لغة ندرسها  نجدها في حالة تحوُّل (حتى في وقت دراستها) ويصدق هذا على كل لغة في كل وقت)
ويوضح  د لويس سولومون أستاذ اللغة الإنكليزية في كلية بروكلين في كتابه (علم دلالات  الألفاظ والفطرة السليمة) أنه بسبب هذا التغيير المستمر توجد طريقة واحدة لمعرفة  معنى أي كلمة، فيقول:
 (المعنى المعتَرَف به لأية كلمة في زمن معيَّن هو المعنى الذي استخدمه لها من  استعملوها في ذلك الزمن)  4
 وبإيجاز نقول: يتغير معنى بعض الكلمات بمرور الزمن، بينما يبقى معنى البعض الآخر  بدون تغيير واليوم إذا عرَّفنا كلمة قد نحتفظ بمعناها القديم، وقد نعطيها معنى  جديداً واستعمالنا وحده هو الذي يحدد المعنى القديم أو يعطي المعنى الجديد.

 الاشتقاق الخاطئ في الدراسات المعنيَّة بأصل اللغة وتاريخها
قال  الدكتور سولومون:
 (الاشتقاق الخاطئ في دراسة أصل اللغة وتاريخها هو الذي ينادي بأن المعنى القديم  للكلمة هو وحده المعنى الصحيح، والذي ينادي بأن المعاني المتأخرة فسادٌ يجب  استئصاله بأول فرصة ممكنة)
وعليه  فإننا يجب أن نجد معنى الكلمة في استخدام الناس لها، لأننا نخدع أنفسنا لو حاولنا  تعريف الكلمة بالرجوع إلى الأصل القديم، فهذا الرجوع للقديم لا يعطينا المعنى  المعاصر، كما أن المعنى الحديث لا يعطينا المعنى القديم فإذا وردت كلمة مرة واحدة  في وثيقة واحدة أو على لوح فخاري واحد يعود تاريخه إلى 500 سنة مضت، فإن المعاني  القديمة (أو الحديثة) للكلمة قد تساعدنا في تخمين معنى تلك الكلمة، ولكنه لا يؤكد  ذلك ويجب أن نفحص استعمالات كلمة ما لنعرف ما قصده بها المسيحيون في القرن المسيحي  الأول، أو ما قصده المسلمون بها في القرن الهجري الأول.

ولكن  د بوكاي لا يتفق مع هؤلاء المتخصصين في علم اللغة، فيقول في أحد كتبه   5:
(هناك  قانون عام برهن صحّته الكاملة بالنسبة للمعارف الحديثة: فالمعنى الأصلي لكلمة ما،  المعنى القديم، هو الذي يعطي بوضوح كامل ما يتفق مع المعارف العلمية، بينما المعاني  المشتقَّة تقود لمعاني خاطئة أو باطلة)
غير  أن قانون د بوكاي هذا يؤدي بنا إلى الباطل! ولنعطِ مثلاً من كلمة (طائر) فقد جاء في  سورة الإسراء 17:13 (وترجع للسنة الأولى للهجرة) (وَكُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ أَلْزَمْنَاهُ  طَائِرَهُ (أي ما كُتب عليه) فِي عُنُقِهِ) ولكن المعنى الأصلي القديم لكلمة (طائر)  هو (ذو الجناح) وكان العرب والرومان يحاولون معرفة المستقبل من اتجاه طيران الطيور،  كفأل حسن أو سيء فإذا استخدمنا قانون د بوكاي لصار معنى آية الإسراء 17:13: (ربط  الله ذا جناح كل إنسان في عنقه)! وهذا يفسد معنى الآية.

 وكمثَلٍ آخر لفساد قانون د بوكاي نقدم اسم طائر (الرَّخَم) وهو نوع من الطيور يحتفظ  بزوج واحد مدى الحياة، وجاء ذكره في سفر التثنية 14:17 وبالرجوع إلى جذر الكلمة في  اللغة العبرية نجد أنه يعني (رحمة) ومن المرعب أن نترجم آية سفر التثنية أن  (الرحمة) تطير في الجو لترى جثةً تنهشها! ولكن ربط المعنى القديم بكل كلمة يؤدي إلى  الخلط بين الطائر والرحمة! وهكذا لا يقدر أحد أن يقول إن المعنى الأصلي القديم  للكلمة هو الذي يتفق مع المعارف العلمية.

ونقدم  مثالاً ثالثاً من كلمة (كحول) المأخوذة من جذر كلمة تعني (كُحل) لتكحيل العيون، وقد  أَخذت الكلمة عند الرومان بعد ذلك معنى (النقاء) وعندما أُنتِج الكحول أول مرة  بالتقطير كان نقياً، فأطلقوا عليه اسم (كحول) والكحول والكحل من ذات الجذر ومن  الحماقة أن نتساءل: أي المعنيين يتفق مع المعارف العلمية!

 وأقتبس ما قاله عبد الله يوسف علي الذي ترجم القرآن للإنكليزية:
(لكل  كاتب ومفكر جادّ الحق أن يستخدم كل معارفه وخبرته في خدمة القرآن، ولكن لا حقَّ له  أن يخلط نظرياته واستنتاجاته، مهما كانت معقولة، ليفسّر النص الكامل كل الكمال  وتقوم صعوباتنا في تفسير النص إلى أسباب عدّة أذكر منها:
 (1)  اكتسبت  الكلمات العربية معاني أخرى غير التي فهمها الرسول وصحابته وكل لغة حية تجوز في  تغييرات وقد أدرك المفسرون الأقدمون ذلك، ويجب علينا أن نقبل ما وصلوا إليه وعندما  يختلفون في ما بينهم، علينا أن نستخدم حسَّنا التمييزي والتاريخي لنتبنَّى التفسير  الذي نرضاه ولكن ليس لنا أن نبتكر معاني للألفاظ)
وهذا  يعني أننا يجب ألّا نخترع معانٍ جديدة للكلمات لأننا نواجه صعوبات في الفقرة التي  ندرسها.

* أهمية القرينة*
ذكرنا  أن القرينة تساعدنا أن نفهم الكلمة من استعمالاتها والآن ندرس أهمية القرينة في  تحديد معنى كلمة أو عبارة أو جملة وردت في وثيقة  رأينا أن الكلمة تحمل أحياناً  أكثر من معنى، كما قلنا إن كلمة (وزر) تحمل معنى الخطأ، والثقل، والمسئولية فإذا  سألَنا أحدٌ عن (الوزير في الوزارة) فإننا لا نجد عندنا جواباً هل نقول خطية  الوزارة، أو ثقل الوزارة! هنا نحتاج لدراسة القرينة، لأنها تصحح لنا المعنى ويقول  الأستاذ ساسير:
 (اللغة نظام تتوقف فيه المصطلحات بعضها على بعض، فيكون المصطلح بلا قيمة بدون وجود  المصطلح الآخر)  6
ويقول  الأستاذ سولومون:
(لا  تُستعمَل الكلمات بمعزل عن بعضها، فكل كلمة تتأثر بقرينتها من كلمات تحيط بها في  الجملة أو الفقرة أو الخطاب كله فلنفهم استعمال كلمة عام 1787 يجب أن نلاحظ ما قصده  بها مستخدموها عام 1787)  7
قدَّم  د داود رهبار في كتابه (إله العدل) عدة أمثلة لأهمية القرينة   8،  فقال إن سورة الصافات 37:96 تقول: (وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ) وهذا  يحتمل معنيين: (أ) الله خلقكم وما تقومون به، و (ب) الله خلقكم وما تصنعون فكيف  نميّز بينهما؟ نحتاج للعودة للقرينة فإذا رجعنا لآية 37:91-96 وجدنا المعلومات  التالية:

 (فَرَاغَ (أي مال إبرهيم بحيلة) إِلَى آلِهَتِهِمْ فَقَالَ أَلاَ تَأْكُلُونَ مَا  لَكُمْ لاَ تَنْطِقُونَ فَرَاغَ عَلَيْهِمْ ضَرْباً بِالْيَمِينِ فَأَقْبَلُوا (أهل  المدينة) إِلَيْهِ يَزِفُّونَ قَالَ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مَا تَنْحِتُونَ وَاللَّهُ  خَلَقَكُمْ وَمَا تَعْمَلُونَ) - تقومون به أو تصنعونه؟ توضح القرينة أن الله خلقهم  وخلق أعمالهم ولقد عزل الإمام الغزالي الآية من القرينة فجعل المعنى (ما تقومون به)  فيكون الله نفسه خالق البشر وكل ما يقومون به!

* جميع القرائن*
ولكي  ندرس كل القرائن نحتاج أحياناً أن نجمع الجُمَل من فصول أخرى، أو كل الإشارات  الواردة في الكتاب كله وكمثال لذلك نذكر مقالاً للكاتب الأردني الأستاذ حسن عبد  الفتاح كَتْكَت نُشر في مجلة (منار الإسلام) (يناير وفبراير 1981) عنوانه (عُرف  الرسول من قبل مولده) اقتبس فيه برهاناً على دعواه ما جاء في التثنية 18:18 و19 قول  الله في التوراة (أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ،  وَأَجْعَلُ كَلَامِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ  وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي لَا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلَامِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ  بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ) ثم اقتبس جزءاً من التثنية 34:10 (وَلَمْ يَقُمْ  بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى) ثم لخَّص كلامه بأن: (أ) وعد الله  أن يقيم نبياً آخر مثل موسى (ب) ولم يقُم نبي مثل موسى ثم استنتج الأستاذ كتكت أنه  لما لم يقُم نبي مثل موسى في بني إسرائيل، تكون كلمة (إخوتك) تعني نسل إسمعيل وليس  نسل إسحق، وتكون هذه نبوة عن محمد.

 ولنعرف إن كان استنتاج الأستاذ كتكت صحيحاً يلزمنا أن نعرف كيف استعملت التوراة  التعبير (إخوتك) وكيف وصفت موسى ولما ندرس التوراة نجد معلومات أخرى عن الموضوع فلو  درسنا التثنية 18:15-18 لوجدنا (15 يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ  وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ 16‚حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلَبْتَ  مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ (أي جبل سيناء)  يَوْمَ الِاجْتِمَاعِ  قَائِلاً: لَا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلَا أَرَى هذِهِ النَّارَ  الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلَّا أَمُوتَ 17‚قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا  فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا 18‚أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ  مِثْلَكَ) ومن هذه القرينة نفهم أن موسى كان يكلم بني إسرائيل الذين سمعوا صوت الله  على جبل سيناء، ووعدهم أن يجيب طلبهم وهذا يعني أن (إخوتك) تعني بني إسرائيل وحدهم  الذين كانوا حاضرين (يوم الاجتماع) كما أن الأصحاح السابق (تثنية 17:14 و15) يوضح  لنا أكثر ما هو المقصود بالعبارة  (من بين إخوتك) فيقول:
 (مَتَى أَتَيْتَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ،  وَامْتَلَكْتَهَا وَسَكَنْتَ فِيهَا، فَإِنْ قُلْتَ: أَجْعَلُ عَلَيَّ مَلِكاً  كَجَمِيعِ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلِي فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكاً  الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ  مَلِكاً لَا يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً لَيْسَ هُوَ  أَخَاكَ) وهذا يوضح أن الأخ إسرائيليٌّ وليس إسماعيلياً.
 والفكرة نفسها موجودة في سورة الأعراف 7:65 و73 (وَإِلَى عَادٍ (أرسلنا) أَخَاهُمْ  هُوداً قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ... وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ (أرسلنا) أَخَاهُمْ  صَالِحاً) ويقول محمد حميد الله (مترجم القرآن إلى الفرنسية): (الكلمة العربية أخ  تعني الشقيق أو عضو القبيلة) وهذا هو نفس معنى ما اقتبسناه من التثنية: شقيق أو من  القبيلة نفسها.

والآن  لنتأمل ما جاء في التثنية 34:10-12 وتقول: (وَلَمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ مِثْلُ مُوسَى الَّذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي  جَمِيعِ الْآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلَهَا فِي  أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ) وتوضح التوراة  هذا أكثر في سفر العدد 12:6-8 (فَقَالَ (الرب) اسْمَعَا كَلَامِي إِنْ كَانَ  مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ، فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لَهُ فِي الْحُلْمِ  أُكَلِّمُهُ وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَلَيْسَ هكَذَا، بَلْ هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ  بَيْتِي فَماً إِلَى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهُ).

فما  أوضح الضوء الذي تكشفه القرينة في هذه الآيات لمعنى كلمة (مثلك) لقد كان موسى  فريداً، وحتى كتابة سفر التثنية لم يكن قد قام نبي مثله عرفه الرب (وجهاً لوجه)  وكلّمه (فماً لفم) ويؤيد القرآن التوراة في هذا فيقول في سورة النساء 4:163 و164  (إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ (يا محمد) كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعَقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ  وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً... وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى  تَكْلِيماً) فقد أفرد ذكر موسى وميَّزه عن محمد وسائر الأنبياء، لأن الله كلم موسى  (تكليماً) أي مباشرة.

لقد  كان محمد نذيراً لقومه من عُبّاد الوثن في مكة، ولكن القرآن لا يقول إنه أجرى  معجزات كموسى، ولا كلّم الله محمداً فماً لفم ومنذ موسى لم يتميّز نبيٌّ بالميزتين  الفريدتين لموسى إلا المسيح، الذي أجرى معجزات عديدة سجّل الوحي منها نحو خمسين أما  معرفته لله (وجهاً لوجه) فهو كلمة الله الذي كان في البدء عند الله وفي (حضن الله)  (يوحنا 1:1 و18).

فإذا  قلنا إن التثنية 18:18 و19 تتنبّأ بمحمد نكون قد أهملنا القرينة التي جاءت في  التوراة وفي القرآن.

* الخاتمة*
هناك  إذاً سبيل واحد لتحديد معنى كلمةٍ استُعمِلت في عصر الإنجيل أو القرآن، هي أن نأتي  بنماذج من استعمالات هذه الكلمة في كتاباتٍ تعود إلى القرن الأول الميلادي أو القرن  الأول الهجري، من شعرٍ ورسائل ومكاتبات حكومية وهذا يتطلب اكتشاف وثائق جديدة مثل  ألواح نوزي التي تعود للقرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد، التي ساعدتنا لنفهم العادات  زمن إبرهيم الخليل.

ثم  أننا إن أردنا أن نقتبس من التوراة أو القرآن أو أي كتاب آخر، فإننا نحتاج للقرينة  وليس فقط للكلمات وكمسيحي يجب أن أقتبس من التوراة والقرآن بذات الأمانة التي أقتبس  بها من الإنجيل، وهكذا يجب أن يفعل المسلم مع التوراة والإنجيل ذلك أن تغيير معنى  كلمة من الوحي الإلهي أو نزعها من قرينتها أمر خطير، لأنه يعني أني جعلتها تقول ما  أريده أنا لا ما يريده الله، وعلى أقل تقدير هذا (تحريف للمعنى) وهو نوع من الشِرك،  لأني أكون قد أشركت أفكاري مع أفكار الله.

 فلنقتبس بأمانة، ولنرجع دائماً إلى القرائن.

 
http://www.answering-islam.org/Arabic/Books/Campbell/Science/pref.html

 1.  S  I Hayakawa, LANGUAGE IN THOUGHT AND ACTION, New York, Harcourt, Brace and World,  Inc​  2.   Hans Wehr, A DICTIONARY OF MODERN WRITTEN ARABIC, Otto Harrassowitz, Wiesbaden​  3.   Ferdinand de Saussure, COURS DE LINGUISTIQUE GENERALE, Payot, Paris​  4.   Louis B Solomon, SEMANTICS AND COMMON SENSE, Holt, Reinhart and Winston, inc New  York​  5.   LHOMME, DOU VIENTIL, Seghers, Paris​  6.  De  Saussure, op cit​  7.   Solomon, op cit​  8.   Daud Rahbar, GOD OF JUSTICE, EJ Brill, Leiden​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*  الفصل الثاني*​ * افتراضات أساسية تميَّز بها كتاب الدكتور بوكاي*​ ​ قال د  بوكاي إنه توخَّى الموضوعية المطلقة في ما كتب، وإنه بدون أي فكر مسبَّق فحص الوحي  القرآني، وأعاد الفحص نفسه على التوراة والإنجيل بذات الروح الموضوعية، وإنه بدأ من  الحقائق وليس من المفاهيم الغيبية، وافترض أن المرء يمكن أن يكون استنتاجياً يأخذ  المعرفة من الحق، وليس استقرائياً يرى ما يريده في النص (ص 13).

ولكن  ما يقوله د بوكاي يناقض مكتشَفات القرن العشرين في العلوم الإجتماعية، فلا يوجد ما  يُقال عنه (وذلك بدون أي فكر مسبَّق وبموضوعية تامة) ويوضح (توماس كون) في كتابه  (تركيب الثورات العلمية)  9  أن تفسير الحقائق العلمية يتوقف على بِنية المفسّر الغيبية، وقال إن فلاسفة العلم  برهنوا مراراً أنك يمكن أن تحصل على نظريتين علميتين مختلفتين مبنيتين على ذات  المعلومات! وفي عام 1905 اقتبس (جيمس أور) كتابات اللاهوتي الألماني (بيدرمان) الذي  قال إن الواجب هو دراسة النصوص بدون أفكار وافتراضات مسبَّقة، ولكن الواقع أن كل  طالب يجيء إلى المباحث التاريخية بنوعٍ من التعريفات التي تعيّن الحدود، يراها  الطالب افتراضات عقائدية مسبَّقة)  10

 وعندما يقول د. بوكاي إنه موضوعي فإنه يتجاهل افتراضاته المسبَّقة ولذلك سنُوضح  أربعةً من افتراضاته المسبقة، وهي:

1.       العلم هو مقياس كل شيء
2.       يجب أن يتكلم الكتاب المقدس لغة القرن العشرين
3.       للقرآن أن يتكلم لغة عصره
4.       افتراضات أخرى عن الكتاب المقدس

*1-  العلم هو مقياس كل شيء:*
يفترض  د بوكاي أن التوافق بين العلم والدين هو المقياس الأول الذي يحدد صحة النصوص  الدينية وفي هذا الافتراض بعض الحق ولكن ما هو مستوى التوافق المطلوب؟ وما هو مستوى  الصحَّة العلمية اللازمة؟ كلنا يعلم أن (الصحّة العلمية) نالها تغيير كثير، ود  بوكاي يعترف بهذا ويقول: 
(إننا  عندما نتحدث هنا عن حقائق العلم فإننا نعني بها كل ما قد ثبت منها بشكل نهائي وهذا  الاعتبار يقضي باستبعاد كل نظريات الشرح والتبرير التي قد تفيد في عصرٍ ما لشرح  ظاهرة، ولكنها قد تُلغَى بعد ذلك تاركةً المكان لنظريات أخرى أكثر ملاءمة للتطور  العلمي وإن ما أعنيه هنا هو تلك الأمور التي لا يمكن الرجوع عنها، والتي ثبتت بشكل  كافٍ بحيث يمكن استخدامها بدون خوف الوقوع في مخاطرة الخطأ، حتى وإن يكن العلم قد  أتى فيها بمعطيات غير كاملة تماماً) (ص 12)
 وتعريف د بوكاي للعلوم مقبول للمناقشة، ولكنه يعطيك الانطباع أن العلم محدود  بالفيزياء الفلكية وعِلم الأجنَّة والمائيات ولكن عندما نتأمل جذر كلمة (عِلم) (هو  أمر يحب د بوكاي عمله) نرى أنها تشمل كل ما نعلمه من معرفة، من علم الآثار والتاريخ  والجيولوجيا، كما أن هناك معلومات دينية عن النبوات وتحقيقها ويقول د بوكاي:
(هذه  المواجهة مع العلم لا تتناول أية قضية دينية بالمعنى الحقيقي للكلمة) (ص 12)
ونحن  نختلف معه في هذا، فإن هدف كل كتابة وقراءة في أي كتاب هو البحث عن الحقائق الدينية  وأهم سؤال ديني هو: (هل هناك إله؟) ثم (كيف أعرفه وأنشئ علاقة معه؟) وسنجد كتباً في  علم الأحياء أو الكيمياء صحيحة علمياً، ولكنها لا تذكر اسم الله أبداً وفي بعض  الأحيان تتعارض المعارف العلمية والدينية، وكمثال لذلك ما بحثه د بوكاي عن النجوم  والكواكب والشهب الثاقبة التي تنقضّ فتثقب ما تنزل عليه، فقد اقتبس من سورة الصافات  37:6 (وهي من العصر المكي الأول) (إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا  بِزِينَةِ الْكَوَاكِبِ) ولا مشكلة في هذا، ولكن قراءتنا للآيات التالية ترينا  مشكلة دينية تقول الآيات 7-10 من سورة الصافات (وَحِفْظاً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ  مَارِدٍ لاَ يَسَّمَّعُونَ إِلَى الْمَلَإِ الْأَعْلَى وَيُقْذَفُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ  جَانِبٍ دُحُوراً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ وَاصِبٌ إِلاَّ مَنْ خَطِفَ الْخَطْفَةَ  فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ).

وهنا  نرى الشهب الساقطة (وهي مادية) في مواجهة مع أشخاص روحيين، فالله يضرب الشيطان  بالشهاب الثاقب الله روح، والشيطان روح، والله الروح يضرب الشياطين الروحية بنيازك  مادية (سنناقش هذا بتفصيل في جزء 4 فصل 2) ثم يقول د بوكاي: (ولكن المعنى يصبح  مبهماً عندما يشرك القرآن اعتبارات ذات طابع روحي صرف بمفاهيم مادية يسيرة على  فهمنا، وقد استنرنا اليوم بالعلم الحديث) (ص 182) ثم يقول: (كل هذه التأملات تبدو  خارج موضوع هذه الدراسة) (ص 183).

ولا  شك أن سورة الصافات 6-10 تواجهنا بصعوبة، لا يكفي أن يُقال معها (يصبح المعنى  مبهماً) أو (خارج موضوع هذه الدراسة) فإن كتاباً يحمل عنوان (القرآن والتوراة  والإنجيل والعِلم) كان يجب أن يتعامل مع هذه الصعوبة ويوضحها.

ولهذا  السبب لا أقول إن كتابي هذا يتوقف عند الشئون العلمية، أما الأمور الروحية فتخرج عن  نطاقه فكتابي يعالج العلوم، كما يعالج المشاكل الأساسية التي تواجه المسيحيين  والمسلمين في نقاشهم معاً سأناقش: ما الذي يقوله القرآن عن الكتاب المقدس؟ هل حقاً  تحرّف الكتاب؟ كيف يعرف المسلم أن القرآن لم يتحرف؟ ما هي مكانة الحديث؟ ماذا يقول  القرآن والكتاب المقدس عن الشفاعة؟ كيف نميّز النبي الصادق؟

د  بوكاي لا يقيس القرآن والكتاب المقدس بالمقياس ذاته.

*2-  يفترض د بوكاي ضرورة أن يتكلم الكتاب المقدس لغة القرن العشرين:*
يحكم  د بوكاي على الكتاب المقدس بمقاييس القرن العشرين، فيقرأه كوثيقة علمية فإذا ظهر له  أن فقرة تحتوي على معلومات غير مقبولة علمياً يقول إنها ليست وحياً! وكل ما يبدو له  في الكتاب المقدس (غير معقول) أو (غير محتمل) يكون برهاناً على خطإ الكتاب وهو  يدَّعي أنه ما لم يتفق الكتاب المقدس مع العلم الحديث فإنه لا يكون كلام الله، ولا  حتى وثيقة تاريخية صحيحة وهو لا يقبل تفسيراً يصحح رؤيته الشخصية وكل محاولة  للتوضيح هي (ذلك الذي أخفاه هؤلاء المعلّقون تحت بهلوانيات جدلية حاذقة غارقة في  الرومانسية المديحية) (ص 285).

 ويطلقون على طريقة د بوكاي هذه في التقييم اسم (أسلوب الهجوم) لأنك ترى فيها  التحيُّز ضد كل وثيقة، مع بذل الجهد ليجعل كل ما يعنّ له يبدو (خطأً).

*3-  للقرآن  أن يتكلم بلغة عصره:*
يقول  د بوكاي إن العلم الحديث هام جداً، وهو المقياس المضبوط الذي يشهد لصحَّة القرآن  ويبدو أن د بوكاي يقيس الكتاب المقدس والقرآن بذات المقياس، لكن ببعض التفريق:

فبعد  اقتباس الآيات 27-33 من سورة النازعات يقول: (إن وصف نِعم الله الدنيوية على الناس،  ذلك الذي يعبّر عنه القرآن، في لغة تناسب مزارعاً أو بدوياً من شبه الجزيرة  العربية، مسبوق بدعوة للتأمل في خلق السماء) (ص 162).

إذاً  لم يعُد نقص الدِّقة العلمية عيباً كما يدَّعي د بوكاي على الكتاب المقدس! لقد  اعتبر كلمات سورة النازعات امتيازاً ممنوحاً لأهل قريش البدو أو المزارعين الذين  عاشوا قبل عصر العلم الحديث، فكلمهم القرآن بلغة تناسبهم! وهذا ما نسمّيه (أسلوب  التوفيق) بين العلم والكتب المقدسة
 وبناءً على هذا الافتراض يقول د بوكاي إنه لا توجد (صعوبات) في القرآن، مع أنه يقول  (إن تفسير كل كلمة لكل من تلك الآيات أمر عسير) (ص 221) وقد سبق أن قال إن (الشهب  الثاقبة) مبهمة، ولكن لا توجد فيها (صعوبات ولا ترجيحات ولا احتمالات).

وفي  صفحة 146 من كتابه يقول د بوكاي: 
(من  هنا ندرك كيف أن مفسّري القرآن (بما في ذلك مفسرو عصر الحضارة الإسلامية العظيم) قد  أخطأوا حتماً وطيلة قرون في تفسير بعض الآيات التي لم يكن باستطاعتهم أن يفطنوا إلى  معناها الدقيق إن ترجمة هذه الآيات وتفسيرها بشكل صحيح لم يكن ممكناً إلا بعد ذلك  العصر بكثير، أي في عصر قريب منا ذلك يتضمن أن المعارف اللغوية المتبحرة لا تكفي  وحدها لفهم هذه الآيات القرآنية، بل يجب بالإضافة إليها امتلاك معارف علمية شديدة  التنوّع ذلك يعني أن إنسان القرون السالفة لم يكن باستطاعته إلا أن يتبيّن في هذا  الجزء من الآيات معنى ظاهراً قاده في بعض الأحوال إلى استخراج نتائج غير صحيحة،  وذلك بسبب عدم كفاية معرفته في العصر المعني به).
ولكي  يتحاشى د بوكاي هذه التفاصيل (الدقيقة) حاول أن يخترع معاني جديدة للكلمات العربية  لتتفق مع العلم الحديث وقد فرح كثيرون من دارسي العلوم المسلمين بجهود د بوكاي، غير  أن افتراضه أن المفسرين المسلمين القدامي المتبحّرين في اللغة العربية ونحوها  ومعانيها كانوا أقل قدرة على فهم القرآن من المحدثين (خصوصاً الأوربيين) يبدو فخراً  فارغاً فقد نزل القرآن بلسان عربي مبين ليفهمه القريشيون ونعتقد أن د بوكاي أوجد  لنفسه تفسيره الخاص!

* النتيجة*
يعرف  كل قارئ أنه يقدر أن يعثر في أي كتاب على ما يريد العثور عليه! ولو قرأنا القرآن أو  الكتاب المقدس بافتراض مسبَّق أنهما مليئان بالأخطاء فسنجد تلك (الأخطاء الكثيرة)  لأننا نتبع (أسلوب الهجوم) أما إذا درسناهما بقلب مؤمن، واثقين أن كلمة الله وعلومه  متفقان فإننا نتبع (أسلوب التوفيق) وسنجد وقتها أخطاء قليلة إن كنا نلوي ذراع  العِلم أو نضغط على تفسير الكتاب المقدس.

ولقد  اتّبع د بوكاي (أسلوب الهجوم) مع الكتاب المقدس، بينما اتّبع (أسلوب التوفيق) مع  القرآن وكنموذج لذلك معالجته لأيام الخليقة، فيقول في الفصل الأول عن الكتاب المقدس  (ص 45):
(إن  إدراج مراحل الخلق المتعاقبة في إطار أسبوع لايقبل الدفاع من وجهة النظر العلمية،  فمعروف تماماً في أيامنا أن تشكيل الكون والأرض قد تم على مراحل تمتد على فترات  زمنية شديدة الطول وحتى إذا كان مسموحاً لنا، كما هو الأمر بالنسبة للرواية  القرآنية، أن نعتبر أن المقصود فعلاً هو فترات غير محددة وليس أياماً بالمعنى  الحقيقي، فإن النص الكهنوتي يظل غير مقبول، حيث أن تعاقب الأحداث فيه يناقض  المعلومات العلمية الأصلية).
وكلام  د بوكاي هذا يعني احتمال أن يكون (يوم) الكتاب المقدس (حقبة غير محدودة) ولكن د  بوكاي عندما يناقش الموضوع مرة أخرى في الفصل الثالث عن القرآن يقول: (إن كلمة  (يوم) كما يُفهم من التوراة تعرّف المسافة الزمنية بين إشراقين متواليين للشمس،  وذلك بالنسبة لسكان الأرض) (ص 158) فهو يقول إن يوم الخلق في الكتاب المقدس هو 24  ساعة، وهي غلطة كبيرة.

وفي  الصفحة نفسها يناقش د بوكاي الكلمة العربية (يوم) ويقتبس آيتين قرآنيتين ليوضح أنها  قد تعني حقبة زمنية، فيقول إنه جاء في سورة السجدة 32:5 (فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ  مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ) ثم يقول: والقول إن الخلق حدث في ست  حقب هو ما تقوله سورة المعارج 70:4 (فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ  سَنَةٍ).

ويبدو  كلام د بوكاي مقنعاً حتى نقرأ الآيات في قرينتها، ففي السجدة 32:4 و5 (من العهد  المكي الوسيط) نقرأ: (اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا  بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سَتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ  دُونِهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ شَفِيعٍ أَفَلاَ تَتَذَكَّرُونَ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يَعْرُجُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ  مِقْدَارُهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ) وتقول سورة المعارج 70:4 (وهي من  العهد المكي الأول) (تَعْرُجُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ  مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ) وعندما ننظر إلى القرائن نرى أن هذه (أيام  روحية) تختص باليوم الأخير، وعروج الملائكة والروح ولا نقدر أن نجزم كيف فهم أهل  قريش معنى كلمة (يوم) - هل هو حقبة أو 24 ساعة؟ ولكن نقول: إن كانت كلمة (يوم) في  اللغة العربية قد تعني (حقبة) فلماذا لا تعني الكلمة (يوم) الواردة في الكتاب  المقدس معنى (حقبة) أيضاً؟ جاء في 2 بطرس 3:7-9 (وَأَمَّا السَّمَاوَاتُ  وَالْأَرْضُ الْكَائِنَةُ الْآنَ فَهِيَ مَخْزُونَةٌ بِتِلْكَ الْكَلِمَةِ  عَيْنِهَا، مَحْفُوظَةً لِلنَّارِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ وَهَلَاكِ النَّاسِ  الْفُجَّارِ وَلكِنْ لَا يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ أَيُّهَا  الْأَحِبَّاءُ، أَنَّ يَوْماً وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ، وَأَلْفَ  سَنَةٍ كَيَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ.. لكِنَّهُ يَتَأَنَّى عَلَيْنَا، وَهُوَ لَا يَشَاءُ أَنْ  يَهْلِكَ أُنَاسٌ، بَلْ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ) فاليوم هنا  روحي، هو اليوم الأخير، ولا خلاف بين هذا وبين المعنى القرآني وفي كتاب (تكوين 1  وأصل الأرض) يقول الكاتبان (نيومان وإكلمان)  11:
(لا  نحتاج إلى دراسة مطوَّلة لمعنى كلمة يوم في العبرية، فهي كثيراً ما تعني الزمن الذي  تشرق فيه الشمس، وهو نحو 12 ساعة (تكوين 1:5 و14أ) كما تعني يوماً وليلة أي 24 ساعة  (تك 1:14 ب والعدد 3:13) وقد تعني حقبة زمنية (تك 2:4 والجامعة 12:3))
 فلماذا يُغفل د بوكاي ذكر هذه الحقائق؟ لقد ورد ذكر ستة أيام الخلق ويوم الراحة  السابع في تكوين 1 وبعدها يقول تكوين 2:4 (هذِهِ مَبَادِئُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ حِينَ خُلِقَتْ، يَوْمَ عَمِلَ الرَّبُّ الْإِلهُ الْأَرْضَ  وَالسَّمَاوَاتِ) وكلمة (يوم) هنا تعني كل زمن الخليقة وفي الجامعة 12:3 يقول: (فِي  يَوْمٍ يَتَزَعْزَعُ فِيهِ حَفَظَةُ الْبَيْتِ، وَتَتَلَوَّى رِجَالُ الْقُوَّةِ،  وَتَبْطُلُ الطَّوَاحِنُ لِأَنَّهَا قَلَّتْ، وَتُظْلِمُ النَّوَاظِرُ مِنَ  الشَّبَابِيكِ) وهذا كلام رمزي، يمكن ترجمته تفسيرياً كالآتي: (سيأتي يوم تصطك فيه  ركبتاك من كِبر السنّ، وتصبح ساقاك ضعيفتين  إلخ) وتجيء كلمة (يوم) هنا وصفاً  لمرحلة الشيخوخة.

وقول  د بوكاي إن كلمة (يوم) العربية يمكن أن تشير إلى حقبة ليس جديداً، فقد سبقه القديس  أغسطينوس إلى ذلك في القرن الرابع وقال إن يوم الخليقة عظيم ورائع حتى إنه لا ينقسم  بشروق الشمس، بل بتقسيم الله إنها أيام إلهية لا شمسية.

جاء  في كتاب (العلم الحديث والإيمان المسيحي)   12  (نُشر عام 1948) أن يوم الخليقة هو حقبة زمنية، سُمّي (نظرية يوم الدهر) وكتب مفسر  يهودي معاصر هو أندريه نِهِر  13  يقول:
(في  تكوين 1 جاءت كلمة يوم بثلاثة معانٍ في آية 4 يتطابق اليوم مع النور، وبالحري تُطلق  كلمة يوم على النور، ولكلمة يوم معنى كوني أما في آية 14 فإن كلمة يوم تحمل معنى  فلكياً، من شروق الشمس إلى شروقها التالي أما المعنى الثالث فهو حقبة تتلوها حقبة  أخرى وعليه فإن أيام الخليقة ليست 24 ساعة، بل حقب متتالية)
من كل  هذا نرى أن د بوكاي اختار أسلوب الهجوم، وأغفل كل هذه النقاط المضادة لفكره، ليبرهن  وجود تناقض بين الكتاب المقدس والعِلم (الماء) و(الدخان).

ونقدم  نموذجاً آخر لأسلوب الهجوم وأسلوب التوفيق كما جاء بكتاب د بوكاي من جانب، وكتاب  (تكوين وأصول الأرض) للكاتبين نيومان وإكلمان من جانب آخر، والذي أوضحا فيه حقائق  تبرهن أن قصة الخلق كما جاءت في سفر التكوين تتوافق مع العلم الحديث نتأمل أولاً  آية من الكتاب المقدس عن الماء، استخدم د بوكاي معها أسلوب الهجوم، واستخدم  الكاتبان نيومان وإكلمان معها أسلوب التوفيق:
 الماء: التوراة، تكوين 1:1و 2
(فِي  الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَكَانَتِ الْأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً  وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللّهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى  وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ).
أ*سلوب  الهجوم من د. بوكاي:*
أسلوب  التوفيق من د نيومان ود إكلمان   14:
 (نستطيع أن نقبل تماماً أن في مرحلة ما قبل خَلق الأرض، كان ما سيصبح الكون كما  نعرفه غارقاً في الظلمات ولكن الإشارة إلى المياه في تلك المرحلة أمر رمزي صرف  وربما كان ترجمة لأسطورة وسنرى في الجزء الثالث من هذا الكتاب أن هناك ما يسمح  بالاعتقاد بوجود كتلة غازية في المرحلة الأولى لتكوّن الكون إن القول بوجود الماء  في تلك المرحلة غلط) (ص 41).
لكلمة  (ماء ومياه) معنى أوسع مما تراه العين أول وهلة، فهي تصف سوائل متنوعة فكلمة ماء  تعني البول (2 ملوك 18:27) وتعني المني (إشعياء 48:1) وتعني حالة الماء كبخار أو  قطرات (2 صموئيل 22:5 وأيوب 26:8 و36:27 و28 وإرميا 51:16) أو كثلج (أيوب 37:10  و38:30) فمعناها في تكوين 1:2 غير محدد: قد يكون بخاراً أو سحاباً أو قطرات أو  ثلجاً، أو أي سوائل أخرى على كلٍّ من هذه كان يمكن أن (روح الله يرفّ) ويتفق هذا مع  النظريات العلمية، فالغيمة السديمية قد تحتوي على بخار وهناك احتمال أن (المياه)  تعني كيماويات داخلة في تكوين السحب.

 ويتكون الماء من أوكسجين وهيدروجين، ولكن السحب تتكون من الهيدروجين والهليوم وثاني  أكسيد الكربون والأزوت والأوكسجين والكلمة العبرية (مياه) تحتمل كل هذا المعنىوالآن  لنتأمل آيات قرآنية استخدم معها د بوكاي  أسلوب التوفيق:
 الدخان: سورة فصلت 41 آيات 9-11
(قُلْ  أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ  وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَنْدَاداً ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا  رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي  أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ  وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ ائْتِيَا طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً قَالَتَا  أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ).
 أسلوب التوفيق الذي استخدمه د بوكاي:
أسلوب  الهجوم:
قال د  بوكاي: (هذه الآيات الأربع من سورة فُصلت تقدم جوانب متعددة سنعود إليها: نعني  الحالة الغازية الأولية للمادة السماوية (ص 160) وجود كتلة غازية ذات جزيئات فكذلك  يجب تفسير كلمة (دخان) إذ يتكون الدخان عموماً من قوام غازي حيث تعلق به  بشكل أكثر  أو أقل ثبوتاً جزيئات دقيقة قد تنتمي إلى حالات المواد الصلبة أو حتى السائلة مع  درجة في الحرارة قد تقل أو تكثر (ص 163) إذا أخذنا كمثال (وهو المثال الوحيد الممكن  اعتباره) تكوين الشمس ونتاجها الثانوي أي الأرض، نجد أن العملية قد تمت من خلال  تكاثف السديم الأولي وانفصالهما، وذلك بالتحديد ما يعبر عنه القرآن بشكل صريح عندما  يشير إلى العملية التي أنتجت ابتداء من الدخان السماوي (رتقاً ثم فتقاً) إننا نسجل  هنا التطابق الكامل بين المعطية القرآنية والمعطية العلمية) (ص 171).

تقول  هذه الآيات إنه في مرحلة من الزمن كانت السماء دخاناً، والدخان يحتوي على جزيئات  عضوية قد تنتمي إلى حالات المواد الصلبة وهذا خطأ محض،لأنه في الزمن الغازي الأولي  لم تكن هناك مواد عضوية ثم أن السديميات التي يُفترض أنها سابقة للكواكب السيارة  خفيفة الكثافة جداً ولا يمكن أن يعلق بها شيء وهذا يعني أنها جزيئات غازية دقيقة  تتعلق بها ذرات ترابية بسيطة ولو كانت هذه الآيات تتحدث عن حالة غازية بدائية لكانت  الأرض والسماء معاً دخاناً، ولكن هذه الآيات تقول إنه كان هناك جبال وأقوات في  الأرض، بينما كانت السماء دخاناً! لا بد إذاً أن تكون في هذه الآيات أخطاء فلكية.

فما  هي نتيجة هذه الدراسة الصغيرة؟  يقول (نيومان وإكلمان) إن الماء (كما ورد في تك  1:2) قد يعني غازات بدائية، ولكن د بوكاي يقول إن هذا خطأ محض.

ويقول  بوكاي إن الدخان في سورة فصلت 11 يعني الغازات البدائية ويقول أسلوب الهجوم إن هذا  خطأ محض.

ولعل  المزيد من معرفتنا للغتين العبرية والعربية، والمزيد من المعرفة في عِلم الفيزياء  الفلكية تمكننا من تقييم التفسيرين لنقرر أيهما أكثر صحة من الآخر، ولكن الهدف من  دراستنا هذه أن نُظهر تأثير التحيُّز فلو سمح بوكاي لنفسه أن يقول إن الدخان يعني  الحالة الغازية البدائية، فليس له أن ينكر على نيومان وإكلمان أن يقولا إن (الماء)  يمكن أن يعني الحالة الغازية، والعكس صحيح.

ومن  الواضح أننا لن ننجو من التحيُّز، فلكلٍ منّا إيمانه واقتناعاته، يريد أن تثبت  صحتها وصحة اقتناعات المؤمنين من أمثاله ويميل كل منا إلى ترجيح كفة ما يعتنقه  وعلينا أن نعترف بتحيُّزنا، ونقبل المناقشة من (الآخَر) ومعه، فإنه عندما يقول  مسيحي أو مسلم إنه على صواب وإن العِلم في جانبه يكون قد أضاء النور الأحمر وصار  خطيراً، لأنه يعاني من الوهم، ولا يدري مقدار تعصُّبه وبُعْده عن العِلم!

لو  أني اقتبست نصف آية لأبرهن ما أعتقد أنه صواب أكون قد انحرفت عن الحق ولو أني  تردَّدت عن اقتباس آيات تتعارض مع فكري أكون قد لويت ذراع الحق وعلينا أن نترك  أسلوب الهجوم، فلا نقول إن شيئاً ما كله خطأ وكله مرفوض، وإن الذي يختلف معنا قد ضل  تماماً وعلينا أن نعترف بتحيّزنا، ثم نحاول أن نأخذ في اعتبارنا كل الحقائق، وأن  نكون عادلين في أحكامنا، وهذا ما قاله المسيح: (فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِمْ) (متى 7:12)  وهو ما قالته التوراة (تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ) (لاويين 19:18).

*4-  افتراضات أخرى عن الكتاب المقدس:*
يفترض  د بوكاي أن (نظرية الوثائق) عن أصل وتطوّر التوراة صحيحة وقد تطورت هذه النظرية في  صورتها النهائية عام 1890 وقامت على الاعتقادات التالية:


    هناك تطور ديني من تعدد الآلهة إلى وحدانية الله، فتكون التوراة نتاج استنباط    الحساسية الدينية عند بني إسرائيل، ولا شأن لها بإعلان الله عن نفسه بواسطة ملاك    أو بواسطة الروح القدس. 
 لما    كانت العادات الواردة عن حياة إبرهيم في التوراة غير واردة إلا في المصادر    التوراتية فقط (مثل زواج إبرهيم من أخته غير الشقيقة سارة، وطرد هاجر زوجته التي    كانت خادمته بناءً على طلب سارة) ولما كان الحثيون غير مذكورين إلا في التوراة،    تُعدُّ هذه الحقائق التوراتية عن حياة إبرهيم وإسحق ويعقوب حقائق غير تاريخية،    وتكون مجرد قصص أو أساطير. 
 كان    موسى وبنو إسرائيل عاجزين عن الكتابة، لأنها لم تكن قد عُرفت بعد. 
    إذاً لم يكتب موسى الأسفار الخمسة الأولى من التوراة سنة 1400 أو 1300 ق م كما    تقول التوراة والقرآن، ولكن كتبها مؤلفون مجهولون بعد ألف سنة من ذلك التاريخ، أي    عام 400 ق م، ونسبوها إلى موسى وتُعرف هذه النظرية باسم (نظرية الوثائق). 
 لا    يؤمن أصحاب (نظرية الوثائق) بالمعجزات التي أجراها موسى والمسيح، ويكفرون بفكرة    النبوة وبأن الله يوحي كلمات للبشر، فلم يكلم الله موسى ولا المسيح ولم يلقّنهم    تعاليمه للبشر وفي هذا هجوم على التوراة والإنجيل، كما أنه هجوم على القرآن. 
  ويمكننا أن نقول إن الكفر بالمعجزات والنبوّة هو أساس هذه النظرية وقد اقتبس د  بوكاي آراء بعض اللاهوتيين الكاثوليك الذين يؤمنون بهذه النظرية وأنا لا أقطع بأنهم  ينكرون احتمال حدوث المعجزات، لأني لم أقرأ كل ما كتبوه كما أن د بوكاي لا ينكر  المعجزات، لأنه قال في مقدمة كتابه إن المسيح وُلد من عذراء (ص 6)، غير أن بعض  اللاهوتيين البروتستانت قاموا بتطوير هذه النظرية وافترضوا استحالة حدوث المعجزات  وإني أتفق مع د بوكاي في غضبه من بعض رجال الكنيسة، كاثوليك وبروتستانت، الذين  يقتبسون أقوال موسى والمسيح لشعب الكنيسة  وكأنهم يؤمنون بالوحي، بينما هم يكتبون  البحوث الفقهية التي ينكرون فيها الوحي!

وأنا  أرفض (نظرية الوثائق) وسأذكر (في جزء 3 فصل 1) أسباب هذا الرفض، ولكن لنفحص أولاً  ما يقوله القرآن عن الكتاب المقدس، لأن هذا سيعطينا أساساً بمقتضاه يحكم القارئ  لنفسه على مدى صحة أو خطأ (نظرية الوثائق) فلو صدَقت (كما يدَّعي د بوكاي) لكانت  هجوماً على القرآن كما هي على التوراة والإنجيل.

 الفصل التالي  الفصل السابق

 9. Thomas S  Kuhn, STRUCTURE OF SCIENTIFIC REVOLUTIONS, nd edUof Chicago Press​   10.  James Orr, OLD TESTAMENT CRITICS, Thomas Whitelaw, Kegan, Paul, Trench, Trubner&  Co, Ltd, London ​   11.  Neuman and Eckelmann,GENESIS ONE AND THE ORIGIN OF EARTH, Intervarsity Press,  Downers Groves, Ill​   12.  MODERN SCIENCE AND CHRISTIAN FAITH, Eleven Essays, Van Kampen Press, Wheaton, ​   13.  Andre Neher, COMPRENDRE, PUF​  14.  Neuman and Eckelmann, op  cit


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

القسم الثاني​  الكتاب المقدس في نور القرآن والحديث​ ​  الفصل الأول​  ما يقوله القرآن عن الكتاب المقدس​ ​ كلما  اقتبس مسيحيٌّ آية من الكتاب المقدس ليبرهن ما يؤمن به لمسلم، يبادره المسلم فوراً  بالاتّهام (ولكنكم حرَّفتم كتابكم) ويقتبس المسلم آيات يقول إنها تبرهن اتّهامه  ولذلك أردتُ أن أخصصهـذا الفصل لبحث ما يقوله القرآن عن توراة موسى وزبور (مزامير)  داود وإنجيل المسيح.

 وفيهـذا الفصل سندرس الآيات القرآنية التي تتحدث عن الكتاب المقدس في قرينتها وقد  تكون القرينة آية أو أكثر أو بعض آية وقد بدأ المسلمون يرون ضرورة دراسة الآية أو  الكلمة في قرينتها، ففي مقدمة كتاب (إله العدل) يقول الدكتور داود رَهْبَر   1  (وكان رئيس كرسي الدراسات الأوردية والباكستانية في جامعة أنقرة بتركيا من  1956-1959): (لو أننا أردنا أن نبني أساساً للفقه الإسلامي والتفسير القرآني، فيجب  أن يكون الأساس الأول لهذه الدراسة معرفة ما فهمه الرسول وصحابته داخل قرينتهم  التاريخية) ثم مضى يقول إن مفسري القرآن لم يربطوا ولم يقارنوا الآيات الواردة عن  موضوع واحد قبل أن يكتبوا تفاسيرهم وأعطى مثلاً من تفسير البيضاوي لعبارة (الأرض  والسماء) حيث قال البيضاوي إن الأرض جاءت أولاً، لأنك عندما تتسلّق تصعد من الأسفل  إلى الأعلى ويمضي د رهبر فيقول: (ولكن لما درستُ الآيات التي أوردت ذكر السماء قبل  الأرض وجدت أن البيضاوي يناقض نفسه، وكأنه نسي ما سبق أن قاله!) ثم قال د رهبر إنه  أول مسلم يقوم بدراسة مترابطة للقرآن، ويعقّب: (ما جدوى أن تدرس عبارتين أو ثلاثاً  عن موضوع، بينماهـناك ثلاث مئة عبارة أخرى في نفس الموضوع متروكة بغير دراسة؟  على  علماء المسلمين أن يُحسّنوا تحليلهم وتنظيمهم ليجمعوا كل ما جاء بالقرآن عن نفس  الموضوع وقد قمت بهذاهـنا للمرة الأولى)  2.
 وفيهـذا الفصل سأبدأ بالآيات القرآنية التي تتحدث عن التوراة في زمن المسيح، ثم  أذكر الآيات التي تحدثت عن التوراة والإنجيل في زمن محمد، وأختم بالآيات التي تتحدث  عن التحريف:

أ.  آيات  قرآنية تشهد لصحة التوراة زمن المسيح.


    عام 7 للهجرة (يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ    صَبِيّاً).     سورة مريم 19:12 
 عام    2 أو 3هـ الملاك جبرائيل يحدّث العذراء مريم عن المسيح قبل ميلاده فيقول    (وَيُعَلِّمُهُ (الله) الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ)    (سورة آل عِمران 3:48) 
 عام    7هـ (وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ... صَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا    وَكُتُبِهِ). (سورة    التحريم 66:12 
 عام    2 أو 3هـ (أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم... وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ    التَّوْرَاةِ وَلِأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ) (سورة آل    عمران 3:49 و50) 
 عام    3هـ (وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ    اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاة) (سورة    الصف 61:6) 
 عام    10هـ (وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا    بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِهـُدًى    وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى    وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ) (سورة المائدة 5:46) 
    (إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ    وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي    الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ    وَالْإِنْجِيلَ) (سورة المائدة 110) 
  فبحسبهـذه الآيات يؤمر يحيى (يوحنا المعمدان) أن يأخذ الكتاب (أ - 1) وصدّقت مريم  بكلمات ربها وكتبه (أ - 3) ووعد الله من قبل مولد المسيح أن يعلّمه التوراة (أ - 2)  وصدّق المسيح على التوراة ( أ - 4 و5) وفي زمن محمد يشهد الله أنه علّم المسيح  التوراة (أ - 6 و7) وهذا يعني أن التوراة كانت موجودة وصحيحة في زمن المسيح ولما  كانت مريم قد آمنت بكتب ربها، فلا بد أن أسفار الأنبياء الذين بعثهم الله لليهود  كانت وقتها موجودة وصحيحة.

ب.  آيات  قرآنية تشهد أن مسيحيين أتقياء عاشوا في الفترة ما بين المسيح ومحمد.


 عام    10هـ (إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي    عَلَيْكَ... وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ    وَالْإِنْجِيلَ... وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّينَ (تلاميذ المسيح)    أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي (المسيح) قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّنَا    مُسْلِمُونَ (مستسلمون)) (سورة المائدة 5:110 و111) 
 عام    2 أو3هـ (فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي    إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا    بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ (مستسلمون) رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا    أَنْزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ (المسيح)) (سورة آل عمران 3:52 و53) 
 عام    3هـ (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا أَنْصَارَ اللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ    عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ    الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ فَآمَنَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي    إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَتْ طَائِفَةٌ فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَى    عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا ظَاهِرِينَ) (سورة الصف 61:14) 
 عام    8هـ (وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي    ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ فَمِنْهُمْ مُهْتَدٍ وَكَثِيرٌ    مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا    بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ    الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَا مَا    كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلاَّ ابْتِغَاءَ رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا    حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ    مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ) (سورة الحديد 57:26 و27 قارن بما جاء في سورة المائدة 82). 
    ونتعلم منهـذه الآية أنه بالرغم من أن الرهبانية لم يكتبها الله عليهم، إلا أنهم    مؤمنون أتقياء، آتاهم الله أجرهم وقد بدأ نظام الرهبنة في القرن الرابع الميلادي،    ولو أنه كانهـناك رهبان متوحدون في القرن الثالث وقد نظم القديس أنطونيوس الرهبنة    في مصر عام 305م، وبدأت الرهبنة في شبه جزيرة سيناء في نفس الوقت تقريباً.​
 آية    مكية (إِذْ أَوَى الْفِتْيَةُ إِلَى الْكَهْفِ فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِنْ    لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدا  وَلَبِثُوا فِي    كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلاَثَ مَائَةٍ سِنِينَ وَازْدَادُوا تِسْعاً). سورة الكهف 18:10 و25 
 قال    عبد الله يوسف علي (في ترجمته للقرآن إلى الإنكليزية تعليقاً على سورة الكهف):    إنهـذه قصة سبعة شبان مسيحيين من أفسسهـربوا من الاضطهاد واختبأوا في كهف، فلم    يستيقظوا إلا بعد 309 سنة وقال إن تاريخ قصتهم يعود إلى ما بين عام 440 و450م،    وقال إن الخليفة الواثق (842-846) أرسل بعثة تبحث عن مكان اختبائهم ويذكر حميد    الله (في ترجمته للقرآن إلى الفرنسية تعليقاً على سورة أهل الكهف) احتمال صحة ما    ذكره عبد الله يوسف علي، ولكنه يرجّح أن القصة تعود إلى ما قبل العصر المسيحي،    ولو أن الأستاذ توفيق الحكيم في قصته (أهل الكهف) يقول: إنهم مسيحيون.​
    العصر المكي الأول (قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُخْدُودِ النَّارِ ذَاتِ الْوَقُودِ    إِذْهـُمْ عَلَيْهَا قُعُودٌ وَهُمْ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ    شُهُودٌ وَمَا نَقَمُوا مِنْهُمْ إِلاَّ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ    الْحَمِيدِ الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ    شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) (سورة البروج 85:4-9) 
 ويقول  حميد الله (في ترجمته للقرآن إلى الفرنسية) إنهـذه الآيات تشير إلى ذي نواس، ملك  اليمن اليهودي الذي اضطهد المسيحيين في القرن السادس الميلادي وأحرق أحياء منهم من  رفضوا اعتناق اليهودية، وقد بنى الخليفة عمر جامعاً كبيراً باليمن تكريماً لهم  ويقدم عبد الله يوسف علي الفكرة نفسها ضمن ثلاثة احتمالات لتوضيح القصة.
 فالاقتباسات الثلاثة الأولى تقول إن الله أوحى لأتباع المسيح أن يتبعوه، فصاروا  أنصار الله، ويقول الاقتباس الرابع إنه قد بقي منهم كثيرون أمناء للحق أثناء فترة  الرهبانية التي بدأت في القرن الرابع الميلادي ويقول الاقتباس الخامس إنه كانهـناك  مسيحيون مخلصون لله والحق في أفسس (تركيا الحالية) عام 450م وفي اليمن في القرن  السادس م، وقد قبلوا أن يُحرَقوا في سبيل إيمانهم ولا شك أن مؤمنين مخلصين في تركيا  واليمن لا بد تركوا نسخاً من كتبهم ووثائقهم المقدسة ولو كان ما عندهم مختلفاً عما  عندنا اليوم لاكتشفناه، كما جاء في الاقتباس الخامس.

ج.  آيات قرآنية تشهد أن نسخاً من التوراة والإنجيل كانت موجودة وصحيحة زمن محمد.



 من    العهد المكي الأول (وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ    وَلاَ بِالَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ (التوراة والإنجيل)) (سورة سبأ 34:31) 
 من    العهد المكي الأول (وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِهـُوَ    الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ (التوراة والإنجيل)) (سورة فاطر    35:31) 
 من    العهد المكي المتأخر (وَمَا كَانَهـَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَنْ يُفْتَرَى مِنْ دُونِ    اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ    رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ). سورة يونس 10:37 
 من    العهد المكي المتأخر (مَا كَانَ (القرآن) حَدِيثاً يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ    الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ    يُؤْمِنُونَ) (سورة يوسف 12:111) 
 من    العهد المكي المتأخر (ثُمَّ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَاماً عَلَى الَّذِي    أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدىً وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ بِلِقَاءِ    رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ    وَاتَّقُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابُ    عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ    لَغَافِلِينَ أَوْ تَقُولُوا لَوْ أَنَّا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْكِتَابُ لَكُنَّا    أَهْدَى مِنْهُمْ) (سورة الأنعام 6:154-157) 
 من    العهد المكي المتأخر ( أَلَمْ تَرَ (يا محمد) إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُجَادِلوُن فِي    آيَاتِ اللَّهِ أَنَّى يُصْرَفُونَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَبِمَا    أَرْسَلْنَا بِهِ رُسُلَنَا فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ إِذِ الْأَغْلاَلُ فِي    أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَالسَّلاَسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ) (سورة غافر 40:69-71) 
 من    العهد المكي المتأخر (وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَاماً وَرَحْمَةً    وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِسَاناً عَرَبِيّاً لِيُنْذِرَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا    وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُحْسِنِينَ). سورة الأحقاف 46:12 
    (وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ    فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنْصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى    قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً    أُنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ (التوراة) يَهْدِي    إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ) (سورة الأحقاف 46:29 و30) 
 عام    2هـ (وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ    بِمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ    مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا مَعَهُمْ (التوراة)) (سورة البقرة 2:91) 
 عام    2 أو 3هـ (نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ    يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُهـُدىً لِلنَّاسِ)    (سورة آل عمران 3:3 و4) 
 عام    5 أو 6هـ (لَكِنِ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ (من اليهود)    وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ (يا محمد) وَمَا أُنْزِلَ    مِنْ قَبْلِكَ... إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ    وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ    وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعَقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ    وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً) (سورة النساء 4:162 و163) 
 عام    9هـ (إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ    بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ    وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْداً عَلَيْهِ حَقّاً فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ    وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ؟) (سورة التوبة 9:111) 
 عام    10هـ (وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ (يا محمد) الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا    بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ (التوراة والإنجيل) وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ)    (سورة المائدة 5:48) 
 وهذه  الاقتباسات تبرهن أن التوراة والإنجيل كانا صحيحين وموجودين زمن محمد، والقرآن  يفصّل كتب موسى (ج - 7) لأن أهل مكة لم يفهموا كتب طائفتين من قبلهم، وكانوا عن  دراستهم غافلين، ولو أنهم درسوا تلك الكتب لاهتدوا (ج - 5) فالقرآن يشرح التوراة  والإنجيل اللذين لا ريب فيهما (ج - 3) كما أن القرآن يحافظ ويهيمن عليهما (ج - 13).
وقال  المكيون إنهم لن يؤمنوا بالقرآن ولا بما سبقه (ج - 1) وقال بعض اليهود إنهم لن  يؤمنوا إلا بكتابهم مع أن القرآن مصدّق لما معهم (ج - 9) وسيعاقب الله الذين يرفضون  القرآن وما سبقه من كتب (ج - 6) أما الراسخون في العلم من اليهود فيؤمنون بالقرآن  وبالتوراة (ج - 11) كما أن الجن يؤمنون بالتوراة والقرآن (ج - 8).
وتقول  سورة التوبة (وهي آخر ما أُنزل على محمد) إن وعد الله حق في التوراة والإنجيل  والقرآن (ج - 12).
ولا  بد أن القارئ لاحظ تكرار التعبير (بين يديه) وهو تعبير يعني (في محضره) أو (في  حوزته) أو (متوافر له) فقد جاء في سورة سبأ 12 أن الجن عملوا (بين يديه) بمعنى  (أمامه) أو (تحت بصره وإشرافه).
إذاً  جاء القرآن ليؤيد ما سبقه من التوراة والإنجيل وليشهد له وهذا يؤكد وجود نسخٍ صحيحة  منهما بين يدي محمد.

د.  آيات قرآنية تشهد أن محمداً اقتبس واستشهد بالتوراة وبالإنجيل.


 من  العهد المكي المبكر (أَفَرَأَيْتَ (يا محمد) الَّذِي تَوَلّى وَأَعْطَى قَلِيلاً  وَأَكْدَى أَعِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ الْغَيْبِ فَهُوَ يَرَى أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ بِمَا فِي  صُحُفِ مُوسَى وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي وَفَّى أَلاَّ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ  أُخْرَى) (سورة النجم 53:33-38)
 من  العهد المكي الوسيط (وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ نَزَلَ بِهِ  الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ بِلِسَانٍ  عَرَبِّيٍ مُبِينٍ وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي زُبُرِ الْأَوَّلِينَ أَوَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ  آيَةً أَنْ يَعْلَمَهُ عُلَمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ) (سورة الشعراء 26:192-197)
 من  العهد المكي الوسيط (وَقَالُوا لَوْلاَ يَأْتِينَا بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ أَوَ لَمْ  تَأْتِهِمْ بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى) (سورة طه 20:133) ويقول  البيضاوي: إن الصحف الأولىهـي التوراة والإنجيل وكل الكتب السماوية.
 من  العهد المكي الوسيط (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ  فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ) (سورة الأنبياء 21:7)
 من  العهد المكي الوسيط (وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ  أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ) (سورة الأنبياء 21:105)
 وهذه  الآية اقتباس من مزمور 37:29 (الصِّدِّيقُونَ يَرِثُونَ الْأَرْضَ وَيَسْكُنُونَهَا  إِلَى الْأَبَدِ) فإذا تأملنا سورة الأنبياء 7 و105 لوجدنا أن الله في زمن محمد  يُملي من سفر المزامير.​
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ وَسَوْفَ تُسْأَلُونَ  وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ دُونِ  الرَّحْمَانِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ؟) سورة الزخرف 43:44 و45
 وقال  البيضاوي والجلالان في تفسير (واسأل مَن أرسلنا من قبلك): أي اسأل من يعرفون كتبهم  وعقائدهم وهذا يعني أن تلك الكتب والعقائد كانت معروفة زمن محمد.​
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ  فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَأُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ الْحَقُّ  مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ). سورة يونس 10:94
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلاَّ رِجَالاً نُوحِي  إِلَيْهِمْ فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ) (سورة النحل 16:43 و44)
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ فَاسْأَلْ  (يا محمد) بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ) (سورة الإسراء 17:101)
 (قُلْ  آمِنُوا بِهِ (بالقرآن) أَوْ لاَ تُؤْمِنُوا (يا أهل مكة) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْعِلْمَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ  سُجَّداً... وَيَزِيدُهُمْ خُشُوعاً). الإسراء 17:107 و109
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَسْتَ مُرْسَلاً (يا محمد)  قُلْ كَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ  الْكِتَابِ) (سورة الرعد13: 43)
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (رَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ  يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَالَّذِينَهـُمْ بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ  الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ  مَكْتُوباً عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ) (سورة الأعراف 7:156 و157)
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ  يَعْدِلُونَ) (سورة الأعراف 7:159)
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر ( وَقَطَّعْنَاهُمْ (اليهود) فِي الْأَرْضِ أُمَماً مِنْهُمُ  الصَّالِحُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ دُونَ ذَلِكَ وَبَلَوْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ  وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ خَلْفٌ وَرِثُوا  الْكِتَابَ... أَلَمْ يُؤْخَذْ عَلَيْهِمْ مِيثَاقُ الْكِتَابِ أَنْ لَا يَقُولُوا  عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْحَقَّ وَدَرَسُوا مَا فِيهِ... وَالَّذِينَ يُمَسِّكُونَ  بِالْكِتَابِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّا لَا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ)  (سورة الأعراف 7:168-170)
 عام  2هـ (وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ  النَّصَارَى لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ) (سورة  البقرة 2:113)
 عام 2  أو 3هـ (أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ  إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ  وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ) (سورة آل عِمران 3:23)
 ويقول  المفسرون: إن سبب نزولهـذه الآيةهـو أن جدالاً حدث بين اليهود ومحمد بسبب تحكيمهم  له، فطلب منهم الرجوع إلى كتابهم.​
 (مَا  كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ  ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَاداً لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا  رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَدْرُسُونَ) (سورة آل عمران 3:79)
  (كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلّاً لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَّا مَا حَرَّمَ  إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ قُلْ  فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ فَمَنِ افْتَرَى  عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَهـُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ) (سورة  آل عمران 3:93 و94)
 عام 5  أو 6هـ (أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى  الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ  يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلَالاً بَعِيداً) (سورة النساء 4:60)
 عام  6هـ (سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِنْ أَثَرِ السُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي  التَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنْجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَازَرَهُ  فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ الّزُرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ  الْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُمْ  مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً) (سورة الفتح 48:29).
 عام  10هـ (وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ (اليهود) وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ  اللَّهِ) (سورة المائدة 5:43)
 عام  10هـ (وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ  بِالْعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالْأَنْفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ  بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَهـُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)  (سورة المائدة 5:45)
  والقرآن يقتبس هـنا من شريعة موسى كما جاءت في الخروج 21:23-25 ويحذر القرآن يهود  المدينة من عدم الحكم بما أنزل الله في التوراة.​
 عام  10هـ (وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ لَمْ  يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَهـُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ) (سورة المائدة  5:47).
 عام  10هـ (وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلَأَدْخَلْنَاهُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ  أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ  لَأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ  مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا يَعْمَلُونَ... قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ  الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ  وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ) (سورة المائدة 5:65-68)
  والآيات التي اقتبسناها أعلاه شهادةٌ لوجود التوراة والإنجيل زمن محمد، يعرفها  المسلمون والمسيحيون واليهود والوثنيون على السواء فالذي تولى من غير المؤمنين يعرف  صحف موسى وإبرهيم (د - 1) وقد أتتهم بيّنة ما في الصحف الأولى (د - 3) ومحمد يستشهد  بمن عنده علم الكتاب (د - 11) والقرآن في زُبُر (كتب) الأولين، يعلمه علماء بني  إسرائيل (د - 2) ومن الذين جاءتهم المعرفة السابقة قبل الإيمان به، (د - 10 و14)  والمسيحيون واليهود معاً يقرأون الكتب ويدرسونها (د - 15 و17) وهناك يهود صالحون  يهتدون بالحق ويحكمون به (د - 13) وكذلك بين المسيحيين (د - 24) ويُطالب القرآن أهل  مكة أن يسألوا أهل الكتاب إن كانوا لا يعلمون (د - 4 و8) كما يُطالب محمداً أن يسأل  الرسل الذين سبقوه، بمعنى أن يسأل من يعرفون عقيدتهم وكتبهم (د - 6) ويُطالبه أن  يسأل الذين يقرأون الكتاب من قبله إن كان في شك (د - 7) وأن يسأل بني إسرائيل عن  معجزات موسى التسع (د - 9) وعلى اليهود أن يحكموا بما جاء بالتوراة (د - 22) ويقتبس  القرآن من المزامير (الزبور) (د - 5) ويقول (عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل) (د - 12)  وفي آخر سورة نزلت على محمد، وهي سورة المائدة، يقول لليهود وللمسيحيين إنهم ليسوا  على شيء حتي يقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أُنزل إليهم من ربهم (د - 24).

جاء  في أسباب نزول 68 من سورة المائدة (لجلال الدين السيوطي): روى ابن جرير وابن أبي  حاتم عن ابن عباس، قال:
(جاء  رافع وسلام بن مشكم ومالك ابن الصيف، فقالوا: يا محمد، ألستَ تزعم أنك على ملّة  إبرهيم ودينه، وتؤمن بما عندنا؟
قال:  بلى، ولكنكم أحدثتم وجحدتم بما فيها، وكتمتم ما أُمِرتم أن تبينوه للناس.
 قالوا: فإنّا نأخذ بما في أيدينا، فإنّا على الهدى والحق، فأنزل الله (قل يا أهل  الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أُنزِل إليكم من ربكم)
 ويدلّ هـذا الحديث على أن محمداً آمن بالتوراة كما كانت بين يدي يهود المدينة عام  10هـ، كما أن مسلمي القرنين الهجريين الأول والثاني عرفوا بوجود توراة وإنجيل  صحيحين بين أيديهم في شبه الجزيرة العربية.

وقد  يقول مسلمو اليوم إن التوراة والإنجيل الموجودين بين يدي يهود ونصارى القرنين  الهجريين الأول والثاني مختلفان عماهـو موجود اليوم ونحن نسألهم: أين ذهبت النسخ  الصحيحة؟ لا بد أن المسلمين الصالحين يحتفظون بنسخة سليمة في أكثر من مكتبة من  مكتبات العالم الإسلامي، ولو لهدف أن يعاونوا اليهود والمسيحيين أن يقيموا التوراة  والإنجيل! ولكن المسلمين لم يحتفظوا بشيء من التوراة والإنجيل والحقيقة أنهـناك  توراة واحدة بلا تغيير بين يدي اليهود والمسيحيين، وأنهـناك إنجيلاً واحداً صحيحاً  بين يدي المسيحيين.

 هـ. آيات  قرآنية تقول إن التوراة والإنجيل صحيحان، ولو  أنها لا تؤكد بوضوح زمن هـذه الصحّة.

في  بدءهـذا الفصل ذكرتُ أننا يجب أن ندرس كل الآيات التي جاءت في موضوعٍ ما قبل أن نصل  إلى نتيجة مؤكدة في ذلك الموضوع وهناك 55 آية قرآنية أخرى تتحدث عن التوراة  والإنجيل، ولو أنها لا تؤكد وجودهـذه الكتب في زمن محمد، لذلك أوردتُ شواهدها فقط،  وأورد آية واحدة منهاهـي سورة النساء 4:136 (وتعود إلى عام 5 أو 6هـ): (يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي  نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ (التوراة) الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ ).

ولا  يظهر من هـذه الآية إن كان محمد يأمر المسلمين أن يؤمنوا بالتوراة الموجودة في عصره،  أو أن يؤمنوا بالتوراة التي أعطاها الله لموسى ولكن اليهود حرَّفوها! وإليك شواهد  تلك الآيات بحسب ترتيب نزولها:

سورة  المدَّثر 31 والأعلى 18 والفرقان 35 وفاطر 25 وسبإ 23 و24 والقمر 43 والصافات  114-117 ومريم 28 و29 والأنبياء 48 والعنكبوت 27 و46 و47 والسجدة 23 وغافر 53-55  وفصلت 45 والشورى 15 والجاثية 16 و17 و28 و29 والأحقاف 10 وهود 16 و17 والقصص 43  و48 و49 و52 و53 والمؤمنون 49 والرعد 36 والإسراء 2 و4-7 و55 والأنعام 20 و114 و124  والبيّنة 1 والبقرة 1-5 و53 و87 و121 و136 و144 و145 و176 و213 و285 وآل عمران 65  و81 و84 و99 و119 و183 و184 و187 والجمعة 5 والنساء 51 و54 و131 و136 و150-153 و171  والحديد 25 والمائدة 62 و85 و86

 وللقارئ أن يطالع هـذه الآيات، ويأخذ كلها أو بعضها للمناقشة، إن رأى أنهـذا يغيّر  النتيجة التي وصلنا إليها.

و.  آيات قرآنية تبيّن أن المسيحيين كانوا مختلفين، وكانوا يحاربون بعضهم بعضاً.



 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (شَرَعَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحاً  وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى  وَعِيسَى أَنْ أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلاَ تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ كَبُرَ عَلَى  الْمُشْرِكِينَ مَا تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ اللَّهُ يَجْتَبِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَيَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ يُنِيبُ وَمَا تَفَرَّقُوا إِلاَّ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُورِثُوا الْكِتَابَ  مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مُرِيبٍ) (سورة الشورى 42:13 و14)
 من  العهد المدني المبكر (وَمَا تَفَرَّقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ) (سورة البينة 98:4)
 عام  2هـ (وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ) (سورة البقرة 2:253)
 عام 2  أو 3هـ (وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ) (سورة آل عمران 3:19)
 عام  10هـ (وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ فَنَسُوا  حَظّاً مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ  لَكُمْ كَثِيراً مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ  كَثِيرٍ) (سورة المائدة 5:14 و15).
  وتقول هـذه الآيات إن المسيحيين تفرَّقوا (و - 1 و2) بغياً منهم (و - 2 و4) واختلفوا  وأوقع الله العداوة والبغضاء بينهم (و - 5) فاقتتلوا (و - 3) ونسوا ميثاقهم وأخفوا  من كتابهم (و - 5) وصاروا في شك منه مريب (و - 1) ويتفق التاريخ مع القرآن فيهـذا،  فقد أعلنت الكنيستان الرومانية والبيزنطية أن الكنيسة المصرية قد انحرفت عن الحق،  فحرمتهما الكنيسة المصرية بدورها! ولكن رغمهـذا لم يغيّر أي فريق من كتابهم شيئاً  ولم يكونوا مؤتلفين متوافقين ليتفقوا معاً على أي تغيير يُجرونه في كتابهم لم يغيّر  الكافرون منهم، وبالطبع فإن المؤمنين منهم لن يغيّروا منه شيئاً.

ز.  آيات قرآنية تقول إن اليهود رفضوا القرآن وحاولوا تغييره، وإنهم  أخفوا آيات من كتابهم ولووا تفسيرها.


 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ  وَالنُّبُوَّةَ (الأنبياء من نوح إلى المسيح المذكورين في الآيات السابقة 84-86)  فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَاهـَؤُلَاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْماً لَيْسُوا بِهَا  بِكَافِرِينَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَهـَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهْ قُلْ لَا  أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِنْهـُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ وَمَا  قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ قَالُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَشَرٍ  مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى نُوراً  وَهُدىً لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيراً  وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلَا آبَاؤُكُمْ... وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ  أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ (التوراة) وَلِتُنْذِرَ  أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا) (سورة الأنعام 6:89-92)
 من  العهد المكي المتأخر (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ  (اختلف اليهود) وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ  وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مُرِيبٍ) (سورةهـود 11:110 - الفكرة نفسها موجودة  في سورة يونس 10:93)
 عام  2هـ (يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ... آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا  مَعَكُمْ (التوراة) وَلَا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا  بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ وَلَا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ  بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ  وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ  بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنْسَوْنَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلَا  تَعْقِلُونَ؟) (سورة البقرة 2:40-44)
 عام  2هـ (أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ  مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ  الْقِيامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ) (سورة البقرة 2:85)
  (وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  (التوراة) وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ... بِئْسَمَا اشْتَرَوْا بِهِ  أَنْفُسَهُمْ) (سورة البقرة 2:89 و90)
 (مَنْ  كَانَ عَدُوّاً لِجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ (التوراة) وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ (التوراة) نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُونَ) (سورة البقرة 2:97 و101)
 (أَمْ  تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  وَالْأَسْبَاطَ كَانُواهـُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ  اللَّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ؟) (سورة  البقرة 2:140)
  (الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ  وَإِنَّ فَريقاً مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ) (سورة البقرة  2:146)
  (إِنَّ (اليهود) الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَالْهُدَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَئِكَ  يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ) (سورة البقرة 2:159)
  (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ  بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا النَّارَ)  (سورة البقرة 2:174)
 عام 2  أو 3هـ (وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا  يُضِلُّونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ  تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ  تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ؟) سورة آل عمران 3:69-71
  (وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنْطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لَا يُؤَدِّهِ إِلَيْكَ إِلَّا مَا  دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِماً) (سورة آل عمران 3:75)
  (وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لَا يَشْتَرُونَ بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ) (سورة آل عمران 3:199)
  فيهـذه الآيات اتهامات كثيرة لليهود، فقد اختلفوا في التوراة وكانوا في شك منها  مريب (ز - 2) وهم يكشفون بعض الآيات ويخفون الكثير مما يعلمون (ز - 1) ولكن خطأهم  الأكبرهـو موقفهم الرافض للقرآن (ز - 3 و4) وهم يكفرون بآيات الله (ز - 11)  يبيعونها ويشترون بها ثمناً قليلاً (ز - 3 و10 و13) وهم يخفون شهادة كتبهم للقرآن  (ز - 3 و7 و8 و9 و10 و11) ويلبسون حق القرآن بالباطل (ز - 3 و11) ويقبلون من القرآن  ما يروق لهم ويرفضون البعض الآخر (ز - 4) أو ينبذونه وراء ظهورهم (ز - 6)

ولكن  القرآن يشهد أن التوراة موجودة عند اليهود (ز - 3 و5 و6) وهو مصدّق لها (ز - 1 و6)  والتوراة شهادة عندهم من الله (ز - 7) وهم يشهدون لها (ز - 11) وعندهم العلم (ز - 8  و11) وهم يتلون كتبهم ويدرسونها (ز - 3)

وأفضل  تلخيص لما ذكرناههـو قول سورة البقرة 2:40-44 (الذي أوردناه في ز - 3) (يَا بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ... آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا مَعَكُمْ (التوراة)  وَلَا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً  وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ وَلَا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا  الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ  وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنْسَوْنَ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ؟)

هنا  يشهد القرآن لصحة التوراة التي بين يدي اليهود يتلونها وكان اليهود يأمرون الناس  بالبر ولكنهم لا يمارسونه لأنهم يُلبِسون الحق بالباطل ويكتمون الحق ولو أن من أهل  الكتاب من يؤمن بالتوراة والإنجيل، والأمين الذي إن تأمنْهُ بقنطار يُؤدِّه لك  (سورة آل عمران 75)

ولكن  في كلهـذه الآيات لا توجد ولو آية واحدة تقول إنه حتى اليهود غير المؤمنين حرَّفوا  كتبهم ولن يقبل المسلمون قول من قد يقول إن اليهود الذين أسلموا مثل عبد الله بن  سلام ومخيرق قد حرَّفوا التوراة.

ح.  آيات قرآنية تتحدث عن التحريف.

هناك  أربع آيات قرآنية تقول إن اليهود حرَّفوا الكلم، وهناك آية واحدة تقول إنهم يلوون  ألسنتهم وهم يقرأون كتابهم وسنتأمل الآنهـذه الآيات في قرائنها:


 عام 2  أو 3هـ (وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقاً يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ  لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَاهـُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَهـُوَ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَاهـُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ) (سورة آل عمران 3:78)
 وهذا  يعني أن اليهود لووا نطق الكلمات وهم يقرأونها، ليفهم السامعون معنى يختلف عن  المعنى الأصلي ولكن الآية تقول إن ذلك ماهـو من الكتاب، وماهـو من عند الله.​
 عام  10هـ (وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ  اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيباً... فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ  وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ  وَنَسُوا حَظّاً مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلَا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ  مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) (سورة المائدة 5:12 و13)
  فهؤلاء اليهود أصحاب القلوب القاسية نقضوا الميثاق وحرَّفوا الكلِم عن مواضعه،  ونسوا عمداً جزءاً من شريعتهم وهذا يعني أنهم كانوا يُخفون بعض الآيات، ويقرأون  البعض الآخر منفصلاً عن قرينته، كما فعلوا مع (آية الرجم) وهذا ما يُسمّى (التحريف  المعنوي) أي تحريف المعنى، وهو يختلف عن (التحريف اللفظي) الذي يعني تغيير الألفاظ  ولكن اليهود لم يغيروا شيئاً من النص، كما اتَّضح هـذا لنا في ج ود وه وح - 6 التي  سنذكرها أدناه.
وذكر  القرآن (قليلاً منهم) كانوا صالحين، لم يحرفوا الكلم عن مواضعه، ولم ينسوا ما  ذُكِّروا به من كلمات التوراة.​
 عام 2  أو 3هـ (لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ  آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَأُولَئِكَ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ) (سورة آل عمران  3:113 و114)
 أما  الآيات الثلاث التالية، فأعتقد أن القرآن يتَّهم فيها بعض اليهود، بأنهم حرَّفوا  كلمات محمد وهو يتلو القرآن ويشرحه، وليس بتحريف التوراة.​
 عام  2هـ (أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ (أيها المؤمنون) أَن يُؤْمِنُوا (اليهود) لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ  فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلَامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا  آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ قَالُوا أَتُحَدِّثُونَهُمْ بِمَا  فَتَحَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لِيُحَاجُّوكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ أَفَلَا  تَعْقِلُونَ أَوَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا  يُعْلِنُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا أَمَانِيَّ  وَإِنْهـُمْ إِلَّا يَظُنُّونَ فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ  بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَهـَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ  ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ  مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ) (سورة البقرة 2:75-79)
 فهناك  فريق من اليهود (وليسوا كلهم) سمعوا القرآن وقالوا للمسلمين (آمنا) ثم حرّفوا كلام  القرآن بعد أن عقلوه وعندما اجتمعوا ببعضهم وبخ أحدهم الآخر قائلين: لماذا تحدثونهم  بكلمات التوراة، فإنهم سيستخدمونها ضدكم؟​
 عام 5  أو 6هـ (أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيباً مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يَشْتَرُونَ  الضَّلَالَةَ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَن تَضِلُّوا السَّبِيلَ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ  بِأَعْدَائِكُمْ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَلِيَّا وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ نَصِيراً مِنَ  الَّذِينَهـَادُوا يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا  وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بَأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ  وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ  وَانْظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِنْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا مَعَكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهاً فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا) (سورة النساء 4:44-47)
  فالاتهام هـنا موجَّهٌ ضد بعض اليهود الذين يحرّفون الكلِم ومن الأمثلة المعطاة نرى  أنهم كانوا يحرفون كلام محمد ويوضح عبد الله يوسف علي (مترجم القرآن للإنكليزية)  ذلك فيقول في تفسيره لهذه الآيات:

(كان  من مكر اليهود أنهم يلوون الكلمات والتعبيرات ليسخروا من جدية تعاليم الإسلام، فبدل  أن يقولوا (سمعنا وأطعنا) يقولون بصوت عال (سمعنا) ثم بصوت خفيض (وعصينا) وكان يجب  أن يقولوا باحترام (نسمع) ولكنهم يقولونهـامسين في سخرية (غير مُسمَع) ومع أنهم  ادّعوا أنهم يحترمون المعلم إلا أنهم استخدموا كلمة مبهمة ظاهرها طيب، بنية سيئة  فكلمة (راعِنا) عربية تقدم الاحترام، ولكن بليّ اللسان في نطقها يصير معناها سيئاً  وهو (خُذنا لمحل الرعي) أو في العبرية (أنت السيء فينا)​
 عام  10هـ (يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لَا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي  الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَهـَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ  آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوَاضِعِهِ  يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْهـَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا...  فَإِنْ جَاءُوكَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُعْرِضْ  عَنْهُمْ فَلَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ شَيْئاً وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِالْقِسْطِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ وَكَيْفَ يَحَكِّمُونَكَ (اليهود  يا محمد) وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ  مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ .
  إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَاهـُدىً وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا  النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِين َهـَادُوا وَالرَّبَّانِيُّونَ  وَالْأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ  شُهَدَاءَ فَلَا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ (أيها اليهود) وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا  بِآيَاتِي ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  فَأُولَئِكَهـُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ  بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالْأَنْفَ بِالْأَنْفِ وَالْأُذُنَ  بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ  فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  فَأُولَئِكَهـُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ.
 وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِهـُدًى وَنُورٌ  وَمُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةً  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَهـُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ.
 وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ (يا محمد)،  مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِناً عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا  أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ  لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجاً وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ  فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعاً) (سورة المائدة  5:41-48)
 وتقدم هـذه الآيات الفكرة نفسها، فبعض اليهود سمّاعون للكذب، يسمعون من كاذبين عن  محمد ما لم يقُله، ويحرّفون الكلِم من بعد مواضعه، ويقولون لبعضهم: إن قال لكم محمد  كذا وكذا فاقبلوه، واحذروا منه غير ذلك فلا حديثهـنا عن التوراة، بل المقصود أنهم  يحرفون ما يقوله محمد أو يرفضونه وحتى لو كنتُ مخطئاً في تفسيريهـذا، فإن  التحريفهـنا تحريف المعنى وليس تحريف الألفاظ.​  والآيات المقتبسة في قسم (ح) تعلّمنا الحقائق التالية:


 لم  يؤمن بعض اليهود، أو كثيرون منهم، أو أغلبهم ولكن البعض آمن بالله وأرادوا أن  يطيعوه تعالى.
 يصدّق  القرآن على ما جاء بالتوراة التي بين يدي اليهود.
 يقول  القرآن (عندهم التوراة، فيها حكم الله).
  (النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين) مقتبسة من سفر الخروج بالتوراة كقصاص مقبول، إلا من  تنازل عنه وتصدّق به.
 مطلوب  من أهل الإنجيل أن يحكموا بما أنزل الله فيه.
 وتعلن  (آيات التحريف) أنه في زمن محمد كانهـناك أهل كتاب صالحون معهم كتبهم يقرأونها  ويطيعونها فما بين أيديهم من التوراة والإنجيل صحيح.

ا*لخلاصة*
 دراستنا للآيات القرآنية السالفة في قرينتها أكّدت لنا النتائج التالية:

آيات  قسم أ: كانت التوراة موجودة زمن يوحنا المعمدان (يحيى)، وزمن العذراء مريم والمسيح  وتلاميذه، وذلك في القرن المسيحي الأول.

آيات  قسم ب: يصدّق القرآن على وجود مؤمنين مسيحيين حقيقيين في بدء العهد النُّسكي  (300-350م) و لا بد أنهـؤلاء الصالحين لم يحرّفوا كتابهم ولو فعلوا لأدانهم القرآن.

آيات  قسم ج: يصدّق القرآن على الكتب السابقة له، والتي بين يديه، ويقول إنهـذه الكتب مع  أهل مكة، ولكنهم يحتاجون للقرآن لأنهم لا يفهمون لغة الكتب السابقة.

آيات  قسم د: يشير القرآن إلى التوراة والإنجيل بالتقدير الكامل، فيقتبس منهما، ويأمر  اليهود أن يجيئوا بالتوراة ليحكم بينهم بحسب ما جاء فيها، ويأمرهم أن يقرأوا  التوراة والإنجيل التي بين أيديهم.

آيات  قسم هـ: تَقاتَل المسيحيون ونسوا جزءاً من كلام الله، ولكن لا يوجد ما يقول إنهم  حرّفوا كتابهم.

آيات  قسم و، ز: يتَّهم القرآن بعض اليهود بتحريف المعنى، لأنهم أخفوا المكتوب في كتابهم،  وتناسوا النصوص التي لم تعجبهم، ورفضوا القرآن وألبسوه بالباطل، وباعوا آيات الله  بثمن قليل، وحرّفوا كلمات محمد ولكن لا توجد آية واحدة تقول إنهم (حتى الأشرار  منهم) حرّفوا نصوص التوراة وواضح أن الصالحين منهم لن يحرفوا كتبهم، ولن يسمحوا  لغيرهم بتحريفها.

ويقول  القرآن: (لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ) (سورة الأنعام 6:34) ويقول أيضاً (لاَ  تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ) (سورة يونس 10:64) وهذا يعني أن الله يضمن سلامة  وحيه من عبث الأشرار، ليظل يهدي إلى صراطٍ مستقيم.

 وخلاصة ما درسناه من آيات القرآن أن نسخاً من التوراة والإنجيل كانت موجودة في شبه  الجزيرة العربية زمن محمد ولم يحدث أن عالِماً مسلماً جاءنا بنسخة محفوظة في  المكتبات الإسلامية من التوراة والإنجيل تخالف ما عندنا اليوم ولم توجد حفريات  أركيولوجية أعطت خلاف ما عندنا اليوم.

 من هـذا كله يتضح أن الكتب المقدسة الموجودة في مكة زمن محمد مشابهة تماماً للكتب  المقدسة التي بين أيدينا اليوم.




 1. Daud  Rahbar, GOD OF JUSTICE, ej BRILL, IEIDEN, , P xiii​  2. نفس المصدرXVI​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الثاني​  ما يقوله الحديث عن الكتاب المقدس​ ​ درسنا  في الفصل السابق شهادة القرآن لصحّة التوراة والإنجيل ولكن هذه ليست نهاية دراستنا،  فإن عند المسلمين مصدراً آخر للعقيدة هو (الحديث) وينقسم الحديث إلى: حديث قدسي،  وهو كلام الله غير المدوَّن في القرآن، وحديث نبوي وهو ما قاله نبي المسلمين أو  فعله، وقد رواه صحابته وهناك السُّنَّة، وهي الممارسات المسجلة عن النبي وكانت كلمة  (السُّنة) و(الحديث) أول الأمر مترادفتين، ولكن كلمة (السنة) أصبحت تحمل معنى  دينياً آخر، فبالإضافة إلى أن أقوال النبي وأفعاله كانت تُتلى لفائدة المؤمن  الدينية، أصبحت قانوناً دينياً يُمارَس في حياة كل يوم وأصبحت السنَّة مصدراً  ثانياً للتشريع إلى جوار القرآن ويعتبر المسلمون أن الأحاديث التي جمعها كلٌّ من  البخاري ومسلم (ويدعونهما الشيخين) هي أصحّ الأحاديث.

ويقول  المسلمون إن القرآن يقدم العقائد الأساسية، بينما يوضح الحديث الشرائع الغامضة في  القرآن، ولذلك لا يمكن فهم الدين بدون الاثنين معاً
ولكن  الصعوبة التي تواجه الباحث هي معرفة مدى صحة أي حديث، فقد رُويت عن محمد أحاديث  كثيرة عبر السنين، أدرك معها المسلمون أن ليست كل هذه الأحاديث  صحيحة، فقام  الفقهاء بدراسات مضنية لتحقيق الصحيح من الضعيف من المدسوس! وقد درس الإمام البخاري  600 ألف حديث قبل منها 7397 حديثاً فقط على أنها صحيحة (ويقول البعض إن الصحيح كان  7295 فقط) فإذا استبعدنا الأحاديث المكررة وجدنا مجموع الأحاديث 2762 حديثاً.

ولكن  لماذا نجد حديثاً كاذباً أو ضعيفاً أو مدسوساً؟ أظن الإجابة تكون: إما لإكرام  الإسلام، أو إكرام رسوله، أو لإثبات فكرة ما قال الأستاذ فضل الرحمن في كتابه  (الإسلام):
 (بنموّ التمزُّق الداخلي بين الممارسات الصوفية من جانب وقوة الإسلام الأصولي من  جانب آخر، جاءت مجموعة جديدة من الأحاديث لقد أراد الصوفيون أن يعززوا موقفهم،  فاختلقوا أحاديث خيالية، لا صحة لها تاريخياً وعزوها إلى النبي) ثم قال: (وهكذا ترى  أن المواقف الفقهية بالنسبة للحرية الإنسانية والصفات الإلهية (إلخ) نُسبت إلى  النبي نفسه)
ويبقى  السؤال الملحّ: أية أحاديث هي الصحيحة؟ عندما وجَّهتُ هذا السؤال إلى أحد المسلمين  قال لي: (أَقبل الحديث الذي يبدو لي معقولاً) وقال لي مدرّس مسلم: (لقد سألت نفسي  هذا السؤال منذ عشر سنوات، وحتى اليوم لم أجد له جواباً) وقرر بعض المسلمين أن  يرفضوا الحديث تماماً، ولعل عذرهم في ذلك أن بعض معلّمي الدين الإسلامي لا يزالون  يستخدمون الأحاديث المشكوكة التي تتناسب مع أغراضهم وقد اختار الإمام محيي الدين  النووي أربعين حديثاً  في القرن السابع الهجري، وذكر في مقدمة كتابه سبب ذكرها:
(عن  علي بن أبي طالب، وعبد الله بن مسعود، ومعاذ بن جبل، وأبي الدرداء، وابن عمر، وابن  عباس، وأنس بن مالك، وأبي هريرة، وأبي سعيد الخدري (حذفنا العنعنة، وفيها عبد الملك  بن هارون) أن رسول الله قال: من حفظ على أمتي أربعين حديثاً من أمر دينها بعثه الله  يوم القيامة  في زمرة الفقهاء والعلماء) وفي رواية أخرى (بعثه الله فقيهاً عالِماً)
ولكن  الغريب أن الإمام النووي يقول بعد ذلك:
 (واتفق الحفّاظ على أنه حديث ضعيف، فيه عبد الملك بن هارون، قال عنه ابن معين إنه  كذاب وضعَّفه النووي في خطبة الأربعين النووية) (مشكاة المصابيح بتحقيق الألباني،  حديث رقم 258)
فإن  كان (حديث الأربعين) معزوّاً إلى رواية كل هؤلاء الأبطال، ثم يكون ضعيفاً، فماذا  يكون موقف صاحب المعرفة الدينية العادية من الحديث القدسي أو النبوي؟ أعتقد أنه أقل  ما يكون، سيجد نفسه في حيرة! كتب الدكتور أحمد النشاش في مجلة (منار الإسلام)  (يناير وفبراير 1981) مقالاً بعنوان (المسيح الدجال بين الحقيقة والخيال) اقتبس فيه  كتابات كُتّاب معروفين توضح معايير قياس صحة الحديث قال: (بعد أن قال الأستاذ عبد  الرزاق نوفل أن لا ذكر للمسيح الدجال في القرآن، وبعد أن برهن أن الأحاديث فيه  موضوعة، تساءل: كيف إذاً نتمسك بالأحاديث التي لا تساندها آيات قرآنية؟ ثم اقتبس من  الدكتور مصطفى محمود قوله إن المسلمين يأخذون عقيدتهم عن مصدرين هما الكتاب  (القرآن) والسنّة، لا يفرّقون بينهما، لأن السّنّة وحي واقتبس تأييداً لقوله سورة  النجم 53:3 و4 (وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى)  والنتيجة أننا يجب أن نقبل كل حديث صحيح، سواء اتفق أو اختلف مع القرآن ويعالج  الدكتور أحمد النشاش مشكلة أخرى: ماذا عن الحديث الصحيح الذي يناقض آية قرآنية؟  يقول: هذه مسألة أخرى، تحتاج إلى تفسير الحديث، وهل هو سابق للآية أم الآية سابقة  له).

من  هنا نرى أن الأستاذ نوفل يطلب أن يسند القرآن الحديث، بينما يرى الدكتور مصطفى  محمود أن هذا ليس ضرورياً، لأن كل ما نطق به الرسول سواء كان قرآناً أو حديثاً هو  وحي يوحى فإذا تعارض القرآن والحديث فيجب أن تُجرى دراسة متأنية.

ولا  شك أن هناك أحاديث صحيحة، وهناك أحاديث تتشابه مع أقوال الكتاب المقدس ويقول  الأستاذ حميد الله (في مقدمة ترجمته للقرآن إلى الفرنسية) إن كل ما جاء في (صحيح  البخاري) صحيح، ويقول:
 (لنفترض أن البخاري قال: سمعتُ من أحمد بن حنبل أنه أخذ عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن  همام الذي سمع من أبي هريرة أن الرسول قال كذا وكذا لقد اكتُشفت في أواخر الحرب  العالمية الثانية مخطوطات عن همام ومعمر وعبد الرزاق (ولو أن الأستاذ حميد الله لا  يعطي تاريخ تلك المخطوطات) وعندما نبحث المصادر السابقة للبخاري نجد أنها لم تكذب،  ولا حوت أساطير زمانها، ولكنه بنى عمله على أسانيد مكتوبة صحيحة)
ولكن  بالرغم من دفاع الأستاذ حميد الله عن الحديث، يبقى عدم التأكّد في فكر كل مسلم.

ا*لإنجيل  كأحاديث*
عندما  يقرأ المسلمون إنجيل المسيح كما رواه كلٌّ من متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا، يقول بعضهم:  (هذا مجرد حديث، وهو ليس كالقرآن) وأفهم من قولهم هذا أن القرآن شريعة سماوية توضح  أسلوب الحياة، أما معظم الحديث  فيروي حياة نبيّهم، خصوصاً فيما يختص بأسباب نزول  الآيات القرآنية وهم يعتقدون أن الإنجيل يجب أن يكون كالقرآن يقولون إن الروايات  التاريخية من الإنجيل: (هذا مجرد حديث) بمعنى أنه ليس وحياً إلهياً، أو أنه في درجة  ثانية وكمثال لذلك لنتأمل الإنجيل كما رواه لوقا 8:19-21 (19 وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ  أُمُّهُ وَإِخْوَتُهُ، وَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَصِلُوا إِلَيْهِ لِسَبَبِ  الْجَمْعِ 20 فَأَخْبَرُوهُ: (أُمُّكَ وَإِخْوَتُكَ وَاقِفُونَ خَارِجاً يُرِيدُونَ  أَنْ يَرَوْكَ) 21 فَأَجَابَ: (أُمِّي وَإِخْوَتِي هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ  كَلِمَةَ اللّهِ وَيَعْمَلُونَ بِهَا) وكما أفهم من المسلمين أنهم يعتبرون آية 21  وحدها من إنجيل المسيح ويقولون (بطريقة الحديث):
(عن  يعقوب أخ المسيح غير الشقيق (عليه السلام) في مناسبة وحي لوقا 8:21 (أمي وإخوتي  وأنا ذهبنا طالبين رؤية المسيح، ولكننا لم نقدر أن نصل إليه بسبب الجمع فقال له  أحدهم: أمك وإخوتك واقفون خارجاً يريدون أن يروك، فنزلت آية 21) (روى هذا الحديث  لوقا ومرقس في كتابهما، ومعهما متى ويوحنا) وهم أفضل من روى الحديث.
وإليك  مثال آخر من تعليم المسيح عن الطعام جاء في مرقس 7:15(لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنْ خَارِجِ  الْإِنْسَانِ إِذَا دَخَلَ فِيهِ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُنَجِّسَهُ، لكِنَّ الْأَشْيَاءَ  الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الْإِنْسَانَ) وهذا يكون قرآناً  وفي كتاب آخر نجد الحديث التالي:
(عن  بطرس، أحد الحواريين الاثني عشر، رضي الله عنه وأرضاه، أن تعليم المسيح عن الطعام  الوارد في مرقس 7:15 و20-23 نزل كالآتي:
(جاء  بعض الفريسيين والكتبة من أورشليم، ورأوا بعضنا يأكل بأيدٍ غير مغسولة، فسألوا  المسيح: لماذا لا يسلك تلاميذك حسب تقليد الشيوخ، بل يأكلون بأيدٍ غير مغسولة؟
فدعا  المسيح كل الجمع وقال لهم: اسمعوا مني كلكم وافهموا ليس شيء من خارج الإنسان   (الآية) ثم صرف الجمع، ودخلنا البيت فسألناه عن المثَل، فأجاب: أفأنتم هكذا غير  فاهمين؟ أما تفهمون أن كل ما يدخل الإنسان من خارج لا يقدر أن ينجسه، لأنه لا يدخل  إلى قلبه بل إلى الجوف، ثم يخرج إلى الخلاء ثم أُوحي إليه فقال: إن الذي يخرج من  الإنسان ذلك ينجس الإنسان (الآية)) روى هذا الحديث مرقس، عن بطرس، ورواه متى أيضاً.
ويتضح  من هذا أن الإنجيل (كما هو بين أيدينا اليوم) لا يحقق توقّعات المسلم، فكلمات  المسيح وحدها هي الوحي، وما عدا ذلك فهو ملاحظات توضيحية إنها كالحديث الذي يمكن  الطعن في صحته، وهو أقل درجة من نص الوحي ولقد رأينا أن بعض المسلمين يعتقدون أن  الحديث ليس في مرتبة الوحي.

وواضح  أن اعتقاد المسيحيين في الوحي يختلف عن اعتقاد المسلمين فيه ونحن المسيحيين لا نقول  إن أقوال المسيح هي وحدها الوحي، ولا نقول إن التوضيحيات هي كالحديث ولكننا نقول إن  كل ما هو في الإنجيل موحى به من الله، سواء كان أقوال المسيح أو الرواية التاريخية  التي نطق المسيح فيها بتعاليمه.

وقد  تحيّرتُ وأنا أقرأ في القرآن قصص الأنبياء فهل أعتبرها في درجة الحديث؟ إنه يروي  كيف عصى آدم ربه وغوى، وكيف نجا نوح من الطوفان، وكيف نجا موسى من الغرق والموت،  وكيف وُلد المسيح وهو يروي الأخبار المفرحة التي أُعلِنت لإبرهيم بولادة إسحق  بالتفصيل في ثلاثة أماكن: من العهد المكي الأول في سورة الذاريات 24-37 ومن العهد  المكي المتأخر في سورة هود 69-83 ومن العهد نفسه في سورة الحِجْر 51-77 كما أن  السورة 28 تحمل اسم (سورة القَصَص) فلماذا نسمع الشكوى من أن الإنجيل يحوي قصصاً؟

 حل المشكلة
لقد  تحيّرت وأنا أرى البعض يعلّقون على الحديث أهمية قصوى، بينما البعض الآخر يراه عديم  الفائدة ثم قرأت ما قاله الأستاذ فضل الله في كتابه (الإسلام):
(لو  أننا رفضنا الحديث كله فإننا نزيل الأسس التاريخية للقرآن بضربة واحدة) (ص 66)
وقد  يختلف البعض مع هذه العبارة، ولكن لو تأملوها بعناية لوافقوا معها فالقرآن يحوي  مواد تاريخية، ولكن ليس به إلا القليل عن حياة محمد وغزواته إلخ فلو رفضنا الحديث  كله فلن نعرف كيف صام محمد أو تعبَّد في الغار، ولا كيف جاءه أول الوحي، ولا كيف  هاجر للمدينة ومع أن موقعة بدر هامة جداً في التاريخ الإسلامي إلا أن اسمها ورد في  القرآن مرة واحدة في سورة آل عمران 123 (وتعود إلى سنة 2 أو 3 ه) ولنعرف ما حدث  وأهمية ذلك نحتاج للحديث وفي الجزء الثالث من هذا الكتاب فصل 3 سنرى أن كل  معلوماتنا عن أصل القرآن جاءت في الحديث.

وهكذا  نكتشف أنه ليتأكد المسلمون أن القرآن وحي يوحى، يحتاجون للرجوع إلى الحديث الذي هو  أقل تأكيداً من القرآن، وبه المشكوك فيه! وعلى كل مسلم (بمن فيهم الذين يصغّرون من  شأن الحديث) أن يقرروا إن كانت شهادة أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وسائر من اقتُبست أقوالهم  في الحديث صحيحة، وإن كانت قد نُقلت عنهم بأمانة، تكفي ليصدّقوا ما قالوه عن الوحي  القرآني.

على  أن إدراكنا لأهمية الحديث القصوى تُرينا أنه لا حقَّ للمسلم أن ينتقد الروايات  الواردة في التوراة والإنجيل، لأنه إن كان برهان وحي القرآن يجيء من الحديث الذي  اختلفوا في صحته، فعلى أي أساس يرفض المسلم حقيقة موت المسيح ليفدينا من خطايانا،  وهي مؤيَّدة بالروايات التي تشبه أسلوب الحديث، والواردة في وحي الإنجيل نفسه؟

 معلومات توضيحية في وحي الإنجيل
يؤمن  المسيحيون أن رُواة الإنجيل كتبوا ما كتبوه بوحي الروح القدس، الذي قادهم ليختاروا  (الحديث) الذي يوضح الوحي، كما قادهم ليسجلوا ما اقتبسوه من كلمات المسيح فهناك  روايات تاريخية لحديث الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم، وعن ميلاد المسيح العذراوي، وعن  المعجزات التي أجراها المسيح ليبرهن صدق إرساليته وأنه فعلاً (كلمة الله)، وعن موته  لأجل خطايانا وقيامته من بين الأموات، ثم ارتفاعه للسماء وقد تسجَّلت هذه بوحي  الروح القدس، كما تسجلت شريعة المسيح في الموعظة على الجبل، وكما تسجلت تعاليم  المسيح عن كيف يريدنا الله أن نحيا فنحن نؤمن أنه قبل كل فصل في الكتاب المقدس يمكن  أن نكتب (قال الله).

* ل**ماذا  نعالج أمر الحديث؟*
قد  يسأل القارئ: لماذا نعالج أمر (الحديث) في كتاب يتحدث عن القرآن والكتاب المقدس  والعِلم؟ والإجابة: لأن القرآن هو أحد مصادر العقيدة عند المسلم، والحديث مصدر آخر  ولعل عنوان كتاب د بوكاي كان يجب أن يكون (القرآن والحديث، والتوراة والإنجيل،  والعِلم).

ولذلك  لا يكفي أن ندرس ما قاله القرآن عن التوراة والإنجيل، بل يجب أن ندرس ما قاله  الحديث أيضاً عنهما، لنرى إن كان يساند الاتهام الموجَّه لليهود والمسيحيين أنهم  حرَّفوا كتبهم المقدسة.

كما  أن بالحديث اقتباسات تختص بالعِلم، ويدرك د بوكاي هذا فيناقشه في فصل قصير يبدأ  بصفحة 273 من كتابه، ويقول إنه حتى الأحاديث الصحيحة تحوي أخطاء علمية كبيرة ومن  شأن هذا أن يثير في الذهن صعوبات فقهية وفكرية معاً وسنناقش فيما بعد مثلاً من خطأ  علمي في الحديث.

 صحة الكتاب المقدس بشهادة (الحديث)
رأينا  في الفصل السابق أن بالقرآن نحو مئة إشارة للتوراة والإنجيل، فلا غرابة أن تجيء  أحاديث كثيرة عنهما.
عن  أبي هريرة (قال رسول الله: يكون في آخر الزمان دجالون كذابون يأتونكم بما لم تسمعوا  أنتم ولا آباؤكم فإياكم وإياهم لا يُضلونكم ولا يفتنونكم) (مشكاة المصابيح حديث 154  - رواه مسلم)
وعن  أبي هريرة أن أهل الكتاب كانوا يقرأون التوراة بالعبرانية ويفسرونها لأهل الإسلام،  فقال رسول الله: لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذّبوهم، ولكن (قُولُوا آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى  وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ  مِنْهُمْ) (سورة البقرة 2:136) (مشكاة المصابيح حديث 155 - رواه البخاري)

واضح   أن محمداً لم يؤيد ولم يناقض تفسير أهل الكتاب لكتابهم، ولا علّق على نص التوراة  ولم يعرف المسلمون إن كان تفسير اليهود لكتابهم يتفق مع نصوص التوراة أو لا يتفق.
عن  أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله لأُبي بن كعب: كيف تقرأ في الصلاة؟ فقرأ أمَّ القرآن،  فقال رسول الله: والذي نفسي بيده ما أُنزلت في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل ولا في  الزبور ولا في القرآن مثلها، وإنها السبع المثاني والقرآن العظيم الذي أُعطيته)  (مشكاة حديث 2142 - رواه الترمذي)
وعن  جابر أن عمر بن الخطاب أتى رسول الله بنسخة من التوراة فقال: يا رسول الله، هذه  نسخة من التوراة فسكت فجعل يقرأ ووجه رسول الله يتغير فقال أبو بكر : ثكلتك  الثواكل! أما ترى ما بوجه رسول الله؟ فنظر عمر إلى وجه رسول الله فقال: أعوذ بالله  من غضب الله وغضب رسوله رضينا بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد نبياً فقال رسول  الله: والذي نفس محمد بيده، لو بدا لكم موسى فاتَّبعتموه وتركتموني لضللتم عن سواء  السبيل، ولو كان حياً وأدرك نبوَّتي لاتَّبعني) (مشكاة حديث 195 - رواه الدارمي)
عن  سلمان، قال: قرأت في التوراة أن بركة الطعام الوضوء بعده، فذكرتُ ذلك للنبي، فقال:  (بركة الطعام الوضوء قبله والوضوء بعده) (المشكاة حديث 4208 - رواه الترمذي وأبو  داود)
 ومحمدٌ هنا لا يمنع قراءة التوراة ولا ينكر وجودها وسكوته برهان على وجودها ولنتأمل  الحديث التالي:
عن  خيثمة بن أبي سبرة، قال: أتيت المدينة فسألت الله أن ييسّر لي جليساً صالحاً،  فيسَّر لي أبا هريرة، فجلست إليه فقلت: إني سألت الله أن ييسر لي جليساً صالحاً  فوُفّقتَ لي فقال لي: من أين أنت؟ قلت: من الكوفة، جئت ألتمس الخير وأطلبه فقال:  (أليس فيكم سعد بن مالك مجاب الدعوة، وابن مسعود صاحب طهور رسول الله ونعليه،  وحذيفة صاحب سر رسول الله، وعمار الذي أجاره الله من الشيطان على لسان نبيه، وسلمان  صاحب الكتابين؟ يعني الإنجيل والقرآن) (مشكاة حديث رقم 6224 - رواه الترمذي)
واضح  أن الحديث يعرّف الكتابين بأنهما الإنجيل والقرآن، لا التوراة والإنجيل، وهذا يؤكد  وجود إنجيل صحيح يقرأونه.
عن  زياد بن لبيد، قال: ذكر النبي شيئاً فقال: (ذاك أوان ذهاب العلم) قلت: يا رسول  الله، وكيف يذهب العلم ونحن نقرأ القرآن ونعلّمه أبناءنا ويقرأه أبناؤهم، ويعلّمونه  أبناءهم إلى يوم القيامة؟ فقال: (ثكلتك أمك زياد! إن كنت لأراك من أفقه رجل  بالمدينة أوَليس هذه اليهود والنصارى يقرأون التوراة والإنجيل لا يعملون بشيء مما  فيهما؟) (مشكاة، حديث 277 - رواه أحمد وابن ماجه)
ويوضح  هذا الحديث أن محمداً قال إن اليهود والنصارى يقرأون كتبهم، ولم يذكر أنها محرّفة  ولا منسوخة وربما كان يشير إلى اليهود والنصارى العرب الذين لا يفهمون لغة التوراة  العبرية ولغة الإنجيل اليونانية ونحن نسأل: كم عدد الذين يقرأون كتبهم المقدسة  ويفهمونها؟

ولكن  ماذا عن حديث بدء الوحي (فانطلقت به (بمحمد) خديجة حتى أتت به ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد  بن عبد العزى، ابن عم خديجة، وكان امرأً تنصّر في الجاهلية، وكان يكتب الكتاب  العبراني فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية ما شاء الله أن يكتب، وكان شيخاً كبيراً قد  عمي) (بخاري جزء 1 ص 2) وهذا يعني أن الكتاب كان موجوداً معروفاً بين العرب.

 وجاء في الحديث أن التوراة تنبأت عن محمد 
عن  عطا بن يسار قال: لقيتُ عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص فقلت: أخبرني عن صفات رسول الله  في التوراة، فقال: (أجَل والله، إنه لموصوف في التوراة بصفته في القرآن: يا أيها  النبي إنّا أرسلناك شاهداً ومبشراً ونذيراً، وحرزاً للأميين أنت عبدي ورسولي،  سمّيتك المتوكل، لا فظ ولا غليظ القلب ولا صخّاب في الأسواق، ولا يدفع السيئة  بالسيئة، ولكن يعفو ويغفر، ولن يأخذه الله حتى يقيم به الملة العوجاء بأن يقولوا لا  إله إلا الله، يفتح بها أعيناً عمياً وآذاناً صُماً وقلوباً غُلفاً) (السيرة  النبوية لابن كثير 1:327 - رواه البخاري)
وقد  جاءت هذه النبوة في سفر إشعياء بالتوراة، ويرجع تاريخها إلى 700 سنة قبل المسيح،  و1300 سنة قبل محمد، وهي مقبولة شرعياً من عطا بن يسار، وتقول: (هُوَذَا عَبْدِي  الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي  عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلْأُمَمِ لَا يَصِيحُ وَلَا يَرْفَعُ وَلَا  يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لَا يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً  خَامِدَةً لَا يُطْفِئُ... أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ  بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلْأُمَمِ،  لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ  بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ) (إشعياء 42:1-3 و6 و7).

ولما  كان عندنا شاهدان: نبوة إشعياء التوراتية، وكلمات الحديث، وهما متوافقان، ندرك أن  نبوة إشعياء لم تتحرف وقد أعلن الإنجيل أن النبوة تحققت في المسيح، فهو الذي لم يكن  صخّاباً، وهو الذي عفا وغفر، وهو الذي فتح عيون العمي (متى 12:18-21)
عن  ابن صخر العقيلي، قال: حدثني رجل من الأعراب قال: جلبت جلوبة إلى المدينة في حياة  رسول الله، فلما فرغت قلت لألقَينَّ هذا الرجل فلأسمعَن منه قال: فتلقّاني الرسول  وأبو بكر وعمر يمشون فتبعتهم حتى أتوا على رجل من اليهود ناشر التوراة يقرأها، يعزي  بها نفسه عن ابن له في الموت كأحسن الفتيان وأجملهم فقال له رسول الله: (أنشدك  بالذي أنزل التوراة، هل تجدني في كتابك ذا صفتي ومخرجي؟) فقال برأسه هكذا - أي لا  فقال ابنه: (إي والذي أنزل التوراة إنّا لنجدك في كتابنا صفتك ومخرجك أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله) فقال رسول الله: (أقيموا اليهودي عن أخيكم) ثم ولي  كفنه والصلاة عليه (السيرة النبوية لابن كثير 1:232)
لقد  اختلف الفتى مع أبيه في تفسير التوراة، ولكن لم يقل أحد إن التوراة محرّفة ولا  منسوخة!
عن  عبد الله بن عمر، أن اليهود جاءوا إلى رسول الله فذكروا له أن رجلاً وامرأة زنيا،  فقال لهم رسول الله (ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم؟) قالوا: نفضحهم ويُجلَدون  قال عبد الله بن سلام: كذبتم، فإن فيها الرجم، فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها فوضع أحدهم  يده على آية الرجم فقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها فقال عبد الله بن سلام: ارفع يدك فرفع،  فإذا آية الرجم فقالوا: صدق يا محمد، فيها آية الرجم فأمر بهما النبي فرُجما  (المشكاة حديث رقم 3559 - رواه البخاري ومسلم)
لقد  طلب محمد التوراة فجيء بها، وسمع ما حكمت به، ثم قضى بحسب حكمها ولم يقل أحد إن  التوراة محرفة ولا منسوخة وهذه حادثة يشير القرآن فيها إلى أن اليهود أخفوا  الألفاظ، وذلك في قراءتها دون أن يغيّروا نصَّها.
وعن  سعيد بن المسيب أن عمر بن الخطاب اختصم إليه مسلم ويهودي، فرأى أن الحق لليهودي،  فقضى له فقال له اليهودي: والله لقد قضيتَ بالحق فضربه عمر بن الخطاب بالدرة، ثم  قال له: وما يدريك (أني قضيت بالحق)؟
فقال  له اليهودي: إنّا نجد (في التوراة) أنه ليس قاضٍ يقضي بالحق إلا كان عن يمينه ملَك  وعن شماله ملَك يسددانه ويوفقانه للحق ما دام يريد الحق فإذا ترك الحق عرجا وتركاه  (الموطأ - أنس بن مالك ص 448)
لقد  استمع عمر بن الخطاب لاقتباس اليهودي من توراته ولم يرفض كلمات التوراة، ولم يقل  إنها من كتاب محرّف ولا منسوخ وفي الحديث السابق وهذا الحديث نرى محمداً وعمراً  يقبلان كلام التوراة الذي عند يهود عصرهم باعتبار التوراة صحيحة وموقَّرة على أن  هناك حديثاً واحداً يشذّ عن هذه القاعدة، رواه البخاري عن ابن عباس ولقد كان ابن  عباس في الرابعة عشرة من عمره يوم مات محمد، ثم ولّاه علي بن أبي طالب على البصرة:
قال  ابن عباس:
(كيف  تسألون (أيها المسلمون) أهل الكتاب عن شيء وكتابكم الذي أُنزل على رسول الله أحدث؟  تقرأونه محضاً لم يُشَب، وقد حدّثكم أن أهل الكتاب بدّلوا كتاب الله وغيّروه وكتبوا  بأيديهم الكتاب وقالوا هو من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمناً قليلاً ألا ينهاكم ما جاءكم  من العلم عن مساءلتهم لا والله ما رأينا منهم رجلاً يسألكم عن الذي أُنزل إليكم)  (صحيح البخاري ج 9 ص 136)
هذا  هو الحديث الوحيد الذي يشير للكتب السابقة للقرآن باعتبارها محرّفة، من بين أحاديث  عديدة تشير إلى وجود توراة وإنجيل سليمين صحيحين بين المسلمين الأوائل.

وصحيح  أن اقتباسنا من الحديث لن يغير شيئاً من موقف المسلمين الذين لا يضعون الكثير من  الثقة في الحديث، ولكننا نزيد أن (مشكاة المصابيح) لا تحوي حديثاً واحداً سلبياً عن  الكتب السابقة للقرآن، كما أن كل الأحاديث جاءت إيجابية ما عدا حديث ابن عباس.

ويمكن  أن يُقال إن نفراً من اليهود الجهلة أو الأشرار ربما حرفوا نسخة كانت معهم، تحدث  عنها ابن عباس ولكن سائر النسخ بقيت صحيحة، شهدت لها سائر الأحاديث لقد كان الشيخ  ورقة يكتب الكتاب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية، ولم يكن ما أخذ عنه أو ما كتبه محرفاً  وقال محمد إن اليهود والنصارى يقرأون التوراة والإنجيل، ولم يقل إنهما محرفان وحكم  بما جاء في التوراة التي بين يديه برجم اليهوديين الزانيين.

ونصل  إلى النتيجة التي وصلنا إليها من دراسة الآيات القرآنية، فالقرآن والحديث يقولان إن  توراةً وإنجيلاً صحيحين كانا بين يدي محمد في مكة والمدينة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

القسم الثالث​  الكتاب المقدس والقرآن كتابان متشابهان في جمعهما​ ​  الفصل الأول​  نظرية الوثائق وتأثيرها على التوراة والقرآن​ ​ درسنا  في القسم الأول (فصل 2) بعض الافتراضات، كان آخرها افتراض د بوكاي أن (نظرية  الوثائق) في أصل التوراة وتطويرها نظرية صحيحة، وهي تُسمى أحياناً (نظرية النقد  العالي) أو تُسمى باسم الرجلين اللذين أسساها، وهما (جراف، وولهاوزن) عام 1880م،  وقد بُنيت على الافتراضات التالية:


 حدث    تطوّر وارتقاء في الدين من تعدُّد الآلهة إلى التوحيد، وعلى هذا تكون التوراة    نتاج التطوّر الطبيعي للأحاسيس الدينية عند الشعب اليهودي ولا دخل في ذلك للوحي    الإلهي عن طريق الملائكة أو الروح القدس. 
 لم    يرِد للعادات المذكورة في حياة إبرهيم ذِكرٌ خارج التوراة (مثل زواجه من أخته غير    الشقيقة، وطرد إبرهيم لجاريته هاجر بناءً على طلب سارة) كما لم يرد ذكر الحثيين    خارج التوراة فتكون أحداث حياة إبرهيم وإسحق ويعقوب وسائر الآباء بلا أساس    تاريخي، بل هي مجرد قصص أو أساطير. 
 لم    يكن موسى وبنو إسرائيل يعرفون الكتابة، لأنها لم تكن قد عُرفت بعد. 
    إذاً لم يكتب موسى الأسفار الخمسة الأولى من التوراة سنة 1400 أو 1300 ق م، كما    تقول التوراة والقرآن ولكن كتبها أو جمعها كُتّاب مجهولون بعد ذلك بمئات السنين. 
    وبحسب هذه النظرية يكون أول الذين كتبوا شخصٌ أطلق على الله اسم (يهوه) عام 900 ق    م ومعناه (السرمدي) الذي بلا بداية ولا نهاية ويقولون إنه كتب تكوين أصحاحي 1 و2    مع أجزاء أخرى ويقولون إنه جاء كاتب ثانٍ أطلق على الله اسم (إلوهيم) وكتب أجزاء    كثيرة من التوراة ثم جاء كاتب ثالث نسج هاتين الكتابتين معاً في قصة واحدة نحو    سنة 650ق م ويقولون إنك تقدر أن تميّز بين إنتاج الكاتبين الأوَّلين بملاحظة    إطلاق اسم (يهوه) أو (إلوهيم) على الله.

ولم    يكن هذا الدليل كافياً بحد ذاته للتفريق بين إنتاج الكاتبَين، فأخذ هؤلاء النقاد    المتطرفون بعين الاعتبار عاملي (الأسلوب) و(الأفكار اللاهوتية) والتي ظنوا أنها    تساعدهم للتمييز بين نصَّي (يهوه) و(إلوهيم) أما السفر الخامس من التوراة (وهو    التثنية) فيقولون إنه كُتب سنة 621 ق م وهذا بالطبع كذبة كبيرة ثم تدَّعي النظرية    أن بعض الكهنة أضافوا وثيقة رابعة تبدأ بقصة الخلق في تكوين 1 ، ثم قاموا بإعادة    ترتيب التوراة في صورتها الحالية نحو عام 400 ق م، بعد نحو ألف سنة من حياة موسى    وأطلقوا على هذه النظرية اسمJEDP    وقد جاءت من الحروف الأولى من     Jehovah, Elohim, Deuteronomy, Priestly

   واضح من هذا التقديم المختصر لنظرية الوثائق أنها تشكك في صحة وحي التوراة ولو    صدَقت لكان العهد القديم خدعة أدبية كبيرة!​
 ولم    يكن أصحاب (نظرية الوثائق) يؤمنون بالمعجزات التي أجراها موسى والمسيح، ولا    بمعجزة إعلان الله عن ذاته بالوحي، فلا كلّم الله موسى ولا تكلم بواسطة غيره ولو    أن هؤلاء المتطرفين درسوا أيضاً القرآن لرفضوا أن يكون الله قد أوحى بشيء إلى    محمد، لأن الكفر بالمعجزات والوحي هو الاعتقاد الأساسي من وراء هذه النظرية وقد    خصّص د بوكاي عدة صفحات من كتابه ليقدم هذه النظرية، ونتيجة لذلك أعلن أن الكتاب    المقدس مليء بالمتناقضات والحقائق غير الأكيدة ولما كان المسلمون يقولون إن    المسيحيين حرّفوا كتابهم، فإن أقوال د بوكاي (الذي يجيء من خلفية مسيحية، والذي    يؤكد نفس أقوالهم) ستزيدهم بما يقولون اقتناعاً، وستملأ نفوسهم بالانشراح. 
 وأذكر  أن أستاذ الدين في جامعة ووستر المشيخية بأمريكا (أثناء دراستي التمهيدية لدراسة  الطب) علّمنا هذه النظرية كحقيقة واقعة فسأله زميلٌ لي:

(ولكن  لو صدَقت النظرية لكان الكتاب المقدس عارٍ عن الصدق) فأجابه (وكأنه يخاطب صبياً في  السادسة من عمره): (يمكنك أن تصدّق الكتاب المقدس إن شئت ذلك).

ولما  لم أكن وقتها أمتلك حقائق تدحض ما قاله الأستاذ من أن موسى لم يكتب التوراة، (مع أن  المسيح قال إنه كتبها) قبلتُ ما قال، مما زعزع ثقتي في التوراة كوحيٍ إلهي، فرفضتُ  المسيحية وأصبحت (لاأدرياً) لم أكن ملحداً، لكني لم أكن أدري ماذا أعتقد في الله  ولكن شكراً لله (الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى  مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ) (1تيموثاوس 2:4) أنه لم يتركني في جهلي، بل قادني  إلى من علّموني الحقائق التي تثبت صحّة كتب التوراة والأنبياء، والتي أشارك القارئ  فيها في هذا الفصل.

 تأثير هذه النظرية على القرآن
في  القسم الثاني (فصل 1) رأينا كيف يعلن القرآن وجود توراة صحيحة بين يدي مريم العذراء  ويوحنا المعمدان (يحيى بن زكريا) والمسيح وبالرغم من أن البعض يختلفون معي في أن  تلك النسخ مطابقة للنسخ التي بين أيدينا اليوم، إلا أن تلك الآيات القرآنية تقدّم  حقائق نتفق عليها كلنا فالقرآن يقول إن إبرهيم شخصية تاريخية وقد كلّمه الله، ويقول  إن الله أعطى موسى الألواح التي كتبها له (قَالَ (الله) يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي  اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي فَخُذْ مَا آتَيْتُكَ  وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الْأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  مَوْعِظَةً وَتَفْصِيلاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ) (سورة الأعراف 144 و145 - من العهد المكي  المتأخر) وقد يسأل سائل: ماذا يفيدك هذا الاقتباس هنا؟ والإجابة: إن كانت قصص  إبرهيم وإسحق ويعقوب في التوراة أساطير، فتكون كذلك في القرآن! وإن كانت الكتابة  مجهولة زمن موسى (1400 ق م) فلم يكن ممكناً لموسى ولا لغيره أن يقرأوا (الألواح)  التي حوَت من كل شيء موعظة، وتفصيلاً لكل شيء، ويكون القرآن موضع انتقاد أصحاب  (نظرية الوثائق)!

لذلك  سنلقي نظرة متأنية على نظرية الوثائق لنرى ماذا يقول أصحابها عن المعجزات:

ا*ستحالة  الوحي والمعجزات*
أبدى  الأستاذ أ كيونن (أحد معتنقي هذه النظرية) رأيه في القُوى الخارقة للطبيعة، قال:
(إن  كنا نعزو جزءاً من حياة بني إسرائيل إلى التدخل الإلهي المباشر، ونقبل (ولو لمرةٍ  واحدة) أن هناك وحياً خارقاً للطبيعة، فإن رؤيتنا الكلية تختل ولن تكتمل هذه الرؤية  إلا إذا افترضنا حدوث تطور طبيعي لكل هذه الظواهر) وقال أيضاً: (القول إن الله  يتدخل في حياة الآباء الأولين يكوّن في نظري أحد العوامل الرئيسية ضد صحة الأحداث  التاريخية)
في  الاقتباس الأول يقول كيونن: إن أية حادثة خارقة للطبيعة تُخِل برؤيتنا المتكاملة،  وفي الاقتباس الثاني يعلن أن من يصدق أن الله تكلم مع إبرهيم وهاجر وإسحق ويعقوب،  يبرهن أن أسفار موسى الخمسة غير تاريخية.

أما  يوليوس ولهاوزن، أحد مؤسسَي النظرية فيسخر من حدوث المعجزات زمن الخروج، وفي سيناء  يوم أعطى الله موسى الألواح، ويقول: (مَن يقدر أن يؤمن بهذا؟)   1  ولا زال بعض الأساتذة اليوم يؤمنون بهذه النظرية بسبب إنكارهم للمعجزات وقد كتب  الأستاذ لانجدون جيلكي من جامعة شيكاغو سنة 1962 يصف قصص التوراة عن الخروج يقول:  (هناك أعمال وأقوال يظن العبرانيون أن الله فعلها وقالها، ولكننا ندرك بالطبع أنه  لا فعلها ولا قالها) ويقول عن عبور البحر الأحمر: (نحن ننكر الطبيعة المعجزية لهذه  الأحداث، ونقول إن سببها ريح شرقية)2
هذه  النظرية تفترض الآتي:

أ. لم  يكلم الله إبرهيم.
ب. لم  يتلقَّ موسى من ربه ألواحاً.
ج. لم  تحدث معجزة شق مياه البحر الأحمر وعبور بني إسرائيل على اليابسة وغرق فرعون وجيشه.

ولم  يغفل الأستاذ (عبد الله يوسف علي) هذه النقاط، فقال: (إن فكر مدرسة النقد العالي  فكر مدمّر (رينان) يشك في حقيقة أن موسى شخص تاريخي ويعتقد أنه شخص أسطوري ونحن  نرفض الفكر الذي لا يؤمن أن الله أوحى لأنبيائه).

وهكذا  يتضح لنا أن إنكار النبوّة وتاريخية شخصية موسى يشكل هجوماً على القرآن كما يشكله  على الكتاب المقدس.

ا*لشك  وتحديد التاريخ*
أدّى  شكُّ أصحاب هذه النظرية إلى شكٍ في تاريخ وثائق التوراة ولنأخذ مثلاً من حياة النبي  دانيال تقول التوراة إن دانيال أُمر أن يسجل محادثاته مع الملك البابلي نبوخذ نصر  ويقول رجال علم التاريخ ورجال علم التاريخ الكتابي إن هذا يعود إلى عام 600 ق م،  فيكون أن دانيال كتب سفره عام 600 ق م ولكن أصحاب (نظرية الوثائق) يعترضون لماذا؟  لأنه بالإضافة إلى المعجزات المذكورة في سفر دانيال، يذكر الأصحاح 8:20 و21 من  السفر نبوّةً مفصَّلة عن أحداث سياسية ستحدث بعد 300 سنة تقول النبوة: (أَمَّا  الْكَبْشُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتَهُ ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ فَهُوَ مُلُوكُ مَادِي وَفَارِسَ  وَالتَّيْسُ الْعَافِي مَلِكُ الْيُونَانِ، وَالْقَرْنُ الْعَظِيمُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ  عَيْنَيْهِ هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْأَوَّلُ) وقد أوحى الله لدانيال بهذه النبوة في عهد  بيلشاصر، حفيد نبوخذ نصر وهي تقول إن مادي وفارس ستهزم بابل، ثم تنهزم أمام اليونان  وقد تحقّقت النبوّة أيام الإسكندر الأكبر عام 330 ق م، أي بعد دانيال بنحو 300 سنة.

ولكن  أصحاب تلك النظرية لا يؤمنون بمعجزة النبوة فماذا كان موقفهم من هذه النبوة القوية؟  قالوا: (لما كانت (النبوة) قد تحققت عام 330 ق م، فلا بد أن شخصاً آخر كتبها بعد  عام 330 ق م، بعد أن تمّت الأحداث، ثم عزاها إلى دانيال ليصدقها الناس) وهم يقصدون  أنه: لما كانت المعجزات مستحيلة لا يكون دانيال قد تنبأ بالمستقبل، ويكون عَزْو  الكتاب للنبي دانيال تزويراً.

 ويقتبس د بوكاي من كتابات أصحاب هذه النظرية قولهم إن سفر دانيال (رؤية مربكة من  وجهة النظر التاريخية ويقول البعض إنها مؤلَّف يرجع إلى القرن الثاني ق م في عصر  المكابيين) (ص 36) ولكن الذي أوقع الارتباك في نفوس أصحاب النظرية هو صِدق النبوة  وتحقيقها!

وهناك  سبب آخر أربك أصحاب النظرية: لقد تنبأ دانيال في أصحاح 9:25 و26 (عام 600 ق م)  بخراب هيكل أورشليم، وتحققت هذه النبوة عام 70م بعد صعود المسيح إلى السماء بثلاثين  سنة ولقد تنبأ دانيال (1) بأن أورشليم والهيكل سيُعاد بناؤهما، و(2)أن المسيح  سيأتي، و(3) يُقطع المسيح وليس له (ليس لأجل نفسه)، و(4) شعب رئيس آتٍ يُخرب  المدينة والقُدس وهذا ما فعله تيطس الروماني عام 70م.

ولا  يملك أصحاب نظرية الوثائق، ولا د بوكاي تعليقاً على نبوات دانيال هذه التي تحققت  بعد زمن المكابيين بقرنين من الزمان وسنناقش في فصل قادم بعض النبوات التي تحققت،  برهاناً على صحّة التوراة.

 1.   الارتقاء والتطوّر في الدين
 استخدم دارون نظرية التطور والارتقاء في علم الأحياء، واستخدمها هيجل في علم  التاريخ، واستخدمها أصحاب نظرية الوثائق في الدين، وقالوا إن الدين بدأ إيماناً  بالأرواح زمن الإنسان البدائي، ثم تطوّر إلى إيمانٍ بالإله الواحد بل إن ولهاوزن  حاول أن يطبق نظرية هيجل في التاريخ ليبني نظاماً لتطوّر الديانة اليهودية في شبه  الجزيرة العربية في عصر ما قبل الإسلام.

ويشرح  ج رايت رأي ولهاوزن وغيره من النقاد المتطرفين، في كتابه (دراسة الكتاب المقدس  اليوم وغداً) فيقول:
 (البناء الذي أقامه جراف وولهاوزن لتاريخ إسرائيل الديني أكّد أن صفحات التوراة  تعطينا نموذجاً كاملاً للتطور الديني من عبادة الأرواح في زمن الآباء إلى التوحيد،  عندما جاءت صورة التوحيد النقية في القرنين 6 و5 ق م وقد عبد الآباء (إبرهيم  وأولاده عام 1800 ق م) الأرواح في الأشجار والأحجار والينابيع والجبال إلخ وكان إله  بني إسرائيل في عصر ما قبل الأنبياء (1000 ق م) إله قبيلة، يمتد سلطانه إلى أرض  فلسطين فقط وكان الأنبياء هم مخترعي التوحيد)  3
وهم  يعنون بهذا أن العبادة اليهودية بدأت بعبادة الأرواح، ثم تبعتها عبادة آلهة  قَبَلية، وأخيراً ارتقَت إلى عبادة الإله الواحد ثم قالوا إن الإنسان يقدر أن يحدد  تاريخ أي قطعة أدبية بأن يدرس درجة تقدم التعليم الديني الذي تورده، وحكموا بأنه  يستحيل أن الأفكار الرفيعة عن الله التي تعزوها التوراة لإبرهيم وغيره من الآباء  تكون من نتاج أفكار إبرهيم وسائر الآباء، لأن فكرة الوحدانية أسمى من تفكيرهم ويصف  ولهاوزن فكرة أن الله الواحد خلق العالم أنها (فكرة لاهوتية تجريدية غير مسموع بها  وسط شعب ناشئ)   4

ثم  يقولون إنهم لما افترضوا أن بالدين تطوراً وارتقاءً، فلا يناسب أن يُقال عن إبرهيم:  (وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الْأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ  سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي) (تكوين 22:18) لأن فكر إبرهيم الديني لم يكن قد تطور إلى مثل  هذه الدرجة من الرقي، فلا بد أن هذه العبارة كُتبت بعد ذلك بألف سنة.

فإذا  صدق كلام هؤلاء النقاد المتطرفين (الذي قَبِله د بوكاي)، فماذا عساهم يقولون عن قول  إبرهيم في سورة الأنعام 6:79 (إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَر  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ حَنِيفاً وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ)؟ لا بد  سيقولون إنه نتاج فكر متأخر بعشرة قرون، لأنه لا يمكن أن يكون إبرهيم قد نطق بهذه  الكلمات، وقد كان يعبد الأرواح في الشجر والحجر!

وقد  ثبت من البحوث الحديثة زمن الشعوب البدائية خطأ نظرية التطور في الدين، فإلى جانب  عبادة أرواح الأجداد والأوثان كانت القبائل البدائية تتعبد للإله الخالق الأسمى  خالق السماوات والأرض، وعندهم مبررات لضياع الاتصال بهذا الخالق الأسمى.   5

وهكذا  كان هذا حال قبيلة قريش بمكة أيام محمد، فقد كان اسم والده (عبد الله) وكان  القريشيون يؤمنون أن الله هو الأعلى وبقية آلهتهم أدنى، يشفعون لهم عند الله.

وهكذا  نرى براهين قرآنية ضد نظرية الوثائق وضد فكرة التطور في الدين، فقد عرف الناس ربهم  الواحد الخالق الأعلى منذ البدء، ولكن خطاياهم حجبته عنهم.

 2. عادات إبرهيم الاجتماعية
قال  أصحاب نظرية الوثائق (التي اقتبسها د بوكاي) إن عادات إبرهيم مجرد أساطير وروايات  ولكن (ألواح نوزي) (عام 1500 ق م) ذكرتها:

أ.  وردت  قصص عن زوجات عقيمات طلبن من أزواجهن إنجاب أطفال لهن من جواريهن، كما فعلت سارة مع  جاريتها هاجر وهناك عقد زواج تمّ في نوزي، تقول فيه العروس (كلِم نينو) إنها تضمن  لعريسها (شنّيما) جارية تصبح زوجةً له في حالة عجزها عن إنجاب طفل له وتعِد (في تلك  الحالة) ألّا تطرد وليد الجارية من البيت  6  (الأمر الذي فعلته سارة)

ب.  وصف  النقاد المتطرفون انتصار إبرهيم على كدرلعومر وملوك ما بين النهرين بأنه أسطورة،  وأن أسماء مدن السهل الخمس: سدوم وعمورة وأدمة وصبوييم وصوغر بأنه خرافة (وردت قصة  انتصار إبرهيم في تكوين 14)  7  ولكن سجلات إبلا (سنتحدث عنها في القسم التالي) أشارت إلى كل مدن السهل، وفي إحدى  اللوحات جاءت قائمة أسمائها بنفس الترتيب التوراتي بل إن الرواية التوراتية في  تكوين 14 تحتوي على كلمات وعبارات نادرة الاستعمال، لم ترد في سائر الكتابات  العبرية فمثلاً كلمة (هانيخ) (ومعناها: تابع مسلّح) لم ترد في التوراة إلا هنا،  وصفاً للشاب الذي نشأ في بيت إبرهيم وتدرب على حمل السلاح، ولكنها وُجدت في (نصوص  اللعن) الفرعونية في القرنين 19 و18 ق م، أثناء حياة إبرهيم، ووُجدت أيضاً في القرن  15 ق م في الكتابة المسمارية من تعنك في فلسطين.  8

يقول  تكوين 29 إن (لابان) خال يعقوب (حفيد إبرهيم) وحماه في الوقت نفسه، تبع يعقوب لأنه  ظن أن يعقوب سرق آلهته أو (ترافيمه) وتساءل المفسرون: لماذا كلّف لابان نفسه كل هذه  المعاناة ليستعيد أصنامه بينما كان يمكنه أن يستبدلها بغيرها؟ غير أن لوحات نوزي  كشفت أن زوج الابنة الذي يحصل على أصنام الأسرة يكون له الحق في الحصول على كل  ممتلكات حميه وقد أظهرت الحفريات الحديثة سبب قلق لابان، فامتلاك الترافيم يعني  القدرة على المطالبة بملكية الثروة  9!

وقال  كورش جوردون، الذي كفر بنظرية الوثائق بعد تخصصه في دراسة تاريخ وعِلم آثار الشرق  الأوسط:
 (أثبتت ألواح نوزي المكتوبة بالحروف المسمارية أن عادات عصر الآباء إبرهيم وإسحق  ويعقوب إلخ هي صحيحة ومن قبل عصر موسى، ولا يمكن أن يكون مخترعها   J , D,E,  أو   P) (10)
 3. الحِثيون المفقودون
قال  النقاد المتطرفون إنه طالما لم يرد للحثيين ذكر خارج نصوص التوراة، فلا بد أن  التوراة مخطئة وقد سمعتُ هذه العبارة أثناء دراستي في كلية ووستر عام 1946 رغم أن  هوجو ونكلر كان في عام 1906 قد اكتشف (بوغاز كوي) (في تركيا) وهي عاصمة الحثيين!  وقد وجد ونكلر في سجلات الألواح الفخارية معاهدة حربية بين الحثيين والمصريين يرجع  تاريخها إلى عام 1300 ق م تقريباً كما أنه تم اكتشاف لوح يسجل معركة حامية الوطيس  بين رمسيس الثاني والحثيين في قادش على نهر الأورنتس عام 1287 ق م   11

4*. ** لم  تكن الكتابة معروفة زمن موسى*
قال  ولهاوزن عام 1885:
(كان  لبني إسرائيل شريعتهم، لكنها لم تكن مكتوبة)   12  وقال هرمان شولتز عام 1898: (بخصوص شخصية الرواة (وليس الكتبة) في عصر ما قبل موسى،  فإن البرهان كافٍ، لأنهم عاشوا في عصر ما قبل الكتابة)  13
ولكن  في عام 1902 اكتشف عالِم حفريات فرنسي، تحت إشراف الأستاذ جاك ده مورجان، شريعة  حمورابي في موقع سوسا القديمة، شرقي ما بين النهرين، محفورة على أحجار، يرجع  تاريخها إلى ما بين 1700 و2000 ق م، في 282 جزءاً وتحوي الكثير مما يشبه شريعة موسى  ثم توالت الاكتشافات التي برهنت أن الكتابة كانت معروفة قبل زمن موسى وإليك بعض ما  اكتُشف من كتابات في جبل سيناء:

أ. في  عام 1917 اكتشف عالم المصريات البريطاني (ألان جاردنر) كتابات كنعانية في جبل سيناء  مؤلفة من صُوَر نحو عام 1500 ق م، برهنت أن الكتابة كانت معروفة من قبل أيام موسى.  14

ب.  منذ عام 1925 اكتُشف أكثر من 4000 لوح، تعود إلى ما بين 1500 و1400 ق م في بلدة  نوزي بالقرب من نينوى القديمة بالعراق.

ج.  في  عام 1929 اكتُشفت ألواح في يوغاريت وراس شمرا في الساحل السوري الشمالي تعود  للقرنين 14 و13 ق م، وهو عصر موسى، ويشبه أسلوبها أسلوب الشعر العبري التوراتي،  كترنيمة مريم وقت الخروج (خروج 15) وترنيمة دبورة (قضاة 5) من القرن 12 ق م.

د.  بدأت عام 1933 حفريات في ماري في سوريا، ووُجدت آلاف الكتابات المسمارية التي يرجع  تاريخها إلى عام 1700 ق م.
هـ.  في عام 1964 اكتُشفت خرائب إبلا شمال سوريا، وحتى عام 1974 اكتُشف فيها أكثر من 17  ألف لوح مكتوب يرجع إلى عام 2200 ق م.
و.  وأخيراً جلستُ أنا نفسي في ميدان الكونكورد باريس عام 1961 تحت مسلة مصرية غطت  جوانبها كتابات هيروغليفية ترجع إلى زمن رمسيس الثاني.

وكتب  الأستاذ وليم ألبرايت عام 1938 عن أنواع الكتابات المختلفة التي وُجدت في الشرق  القديم في عصر ما قبل موسى، قال:
(نقول  في هذا الصدد إن الكتابة كانت معروفة جيد المعرفة في فلسطين وسوريا أثناء عصر  الآباء، المعروف بالعصر البرونزي الوسيط، 2100-1500 ق م، نعرف منها على الأقل خمسة  أنواع: (1) الهيروغليفية المصرية التي استخدمها الكنعانيون لكتابة أسماء الأشخاص  والبلاد، (2) الأكادية المسمارية، (3) الأبجدية المقطعية في فينيقية، (4) الأبجدية  الطولية في سيناء، (5) الأبجدية المسمارية في يوغاريت والتي اكتُشفت عام 1929) 15
*5.  مزيد من البراهين التي تتطلّب قراراً*   16
 وأقتبس هنا بعض ما كتب الأستاذ جوش مكدويل في كتابه (مزيد من البراهين التي تتطلّب  قراراً):

قال  النقاد المتطرفون إن الشرائع الواردة في أسفار الخروج واللاويين والتثنية من  التوراة متقدمة وأكثر تعقيداً من إدراك موسى ثم اكتُشفت (قوانين حمورابي) الشبيهة  بشريعة موسى في (تعقيدها) كُتبت قبل عصر موسى بنحو 300 أو 500 سنة.

وقال  أولئك النقاد إن الرحلات التي قام بها إبرهيم (كما يقول التكوين 11 و12) من أور  الكلدانيين بالعراق إلى فلسطين كانت غير معروفة في تلك الأيام ولكن رجال الحفريات  في (ماري) ببابل اكتشفوا لوحة تحمل اتفاقية من عصر إبرهيم يؤجر فيها صاحب عربة  عربته لمدة سنة، بشرط ألّا يستعملها المستأجر  للسفر إلى كتيم (شمال فلسطين) على  شواطئ البحر الأبيض المتوسط كما اكتشفوا لوحة أخرى تقول إن رجلاً اسمه أباراما دفع  الإيجار، وهذا يثبت أن (أبرام) اسم إبرهيم الأول كان مستعملاً زمن إبرهيم.

وقد  اعتبر النقاد المتطرفون أن الخيمة التي أمر الله موسى أن يقيمها بمقاييس خاصة معقدة  (خروج 36) محض خيال، وقالوا إنها أكثر تقدماً من العصر الموسوي ولكن الاكتشافات  أظهرت أن المصريين القدماء عام 2600 ق م عملوا خيمة متنقلة من عصي وأعمدة للأركان  وسقف، لتستخدمها الملكة وكانوا ينصبونها في أي مكان يريدون، كما كان بنو إسرائيل  يفعلون.

وقال  ولهاوزن إن المرايا التي يقول الخروج 38:8 إن النسوة اليهوديات أعطينها لموسى لعمل  حوض الاغتسال (المرحضة) عُرفت في وقت متأخر عن عصر موسى ولكن الحفريات برهنت وجودها  في مصر بين عام 1500 و1400 ق م.  17

وفي  ضوء كل هذه الاكتشافات الحديثة نأسف أن نقرأ للدكتور بوكاي اقتباسه من إدموند جاكوب  قوله (يُحتمل أن ما يرويه العهد القديم عن موسى والآباء الأولين لا يتفق إلا بشكل  تقريبي مع المجرى التاريخي للأحداث) (ص 21) وما أبعد الفرق بين هذا الاقتباس الظالم  وما نقتبسه عن نلسون جلويك رئيس الكلية اللاهوتية اليهودية في سنسناتي بأمريكا، وهو  واحد من أعظم ثلاثة رجال متخصصين في الحفريات في عالمنا اليوم يقول:
(في  كل أبحاثي الحفرية لم أجد شيئاً واحداً يناقض أية عبارة وردت في كلمة الله (يعني  التوراة))  18
 6. تتكون التوراة من مجموعة وثائق كُتبت بعد موسى بزمن كبير.
قرأنا  في أول هذا الفصل اقتراح جراف وولهاوزن بوجود أربع وثائق على الأقل نُسجت منها  التوراة الحالية وجاء بعدهم من ادَّعى أن عدد تلك الوثائق 10 أو 12 أو 15 وبنوا  ادّعاءاتهم على أساس استعمال المفردات وأشهر هذه الأقسام هو استعمال أسماء الجلالة  المختلفة: (إلوهيم) المستخدمة في التكوين 1 و(يهوه) المستخدمة في تكوين 2 و3 ثم  أطلقوا على من استخدم اسم الجلالة (إلوهيم)   E.

 وأطلقوا على من استخدم اسم الجلالة (يهوه)  وقالوا إنه جاء كاتب آخر ليروي القصة  نفسها بسياق مختلف، ثم جاء (محرر) استخدم كل هذه ونسج منها قصة واحدة وقدموا  نموذجاً لذلك قصة اسحق، ومعنى اسمه (ضحك) (ونجد القصة في تكوين 17:15-19):
(15   وَقَالَ اللّهُ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ: (سَارَايُ امْرَأَتُكَ لَا تَدْعُو اسْمَهَا  سَارَايَ، بَلِ اسْمُهَا سَارَةُ 16‚وَأُبَارِكُهَا وَأُعْطِيكَ أَيْضاً مِنْهَا  ابْناً أُبَارِكُهَا فَتَكُونُ أُمَماً، وَمُلُوكُ شُعُوبٍ مِنْهَا يَكُونُونَ)  17‚فَسَقَطَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَضَحِكَ، وَقَالَ فِي قَلْبِهِ: (هَلْ  يُولَدُ لِابْنِ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ؟ وَهَلْ تَلِدُ سَارَةُ وَهِيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِينَ  سَنَةً؟) 18‚وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِلّهِ: (لَيْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ  أَمَامَكَ!) 19‚فَقَالَ اللّهُ بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْناً  وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ (بمعنى يضحك)).
ثم  كلم الله إبرهيم مرة أخرى وكرر الوعد له على مسمع من سارة، كما نقرأ في التكوين  18:10-15:
(10‚  َقَالَ (الله): (إِنِّي أَرْجِعُ إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ زَمَانِ الْحَيَاةِ وَيَكُونُ  لِسَارَةَ امْرَأَتِكَ ابْنٌ) وَكَانَتْ سَارَةُ سَامِعَةً فِي بَابِ الْخَيْمَةِ  وَهُوَ وَرَاءَهُ - 11‚وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَسَارَةُ شَيْخَيْنِ مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ  فِي الْأَيَّامِ، وَقَدِ انْقَطَعَ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِسَارَةَ عَادَةٌ كَالنِّسَاءِ  12‚فَضَحِكَتْ سَارَةُ فِي بَاطِنِهَا قَائِلَةً: (أَبَعْدَ فَنَائِي يَكُونُ لِي  تَنَعُّمٌ، وَسَيِّدِي قَدْ شَاخَ!) 13‚فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ: (لِمَاذَا  ضَحِكَتْ سَارَةُ قَائِلَةً: أَفَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَلِدُ وَأَنَا قَدْ شِخْتُ؟..  15‚فَأَنْكَرَتْ سَارَةُ قَائِلَةً: (لَمْ أَضْحَكْ) (لِأَنَّهَا خَافَتْ) فَقَالَ:  (لَا! بَلْ ضَحِكْتِ)
وهناك  فقرة كتابية ثالثة عن الضحك، حدثت وقت ولادة إسحق، وردت في تكوين 21:1- 6:
(1‚وَافْتَقَدَ  الرَّبُّ سَارَةَ كَمَا قَالَ، وَفَعَلَ الرَّبُّ لِسَارَةَ كَمَا تَكَلَّمَ  2‚فَحَبِلَتْ سَارَةُ وَوَلَدَتْ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ ابْناً فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهِ، فِي  الْوَقْتِ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ عَنْهُ 3‚وَدَعَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ اسْمَ ابْنِهِ  الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْهُ لَهُ سَارَةُ (إِسْحَاقَ) 4‚وَخَتَنَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ ابْنَهُ وَهُوَ ابْنُ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَمَا أَمَرَهُ  اللّهُ 5‚وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ابْنَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ... 6‚وَقَالَتْ سَارَةُ: (قَدْ  صَنَعَ إِلَيَّ اللّهُ ضِحْكاً كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ يَضْحَكُ لِي )
فماذا  فعل النقاد المتطرفون بهذه الآيات الواضحة؟ قالوا إن هناك ثلاث قصص مختلفة نسجها  (محرر) فيما بعد في قصة واحدة جاءت الأولى من الكاتب الكهنوتي، وجاءت الثانية من  وثيقة   J  وجاءت القصة الثالثة من وثيقة   E

ولكن  لماذا يبدو غريباً أن يضحك إبرهيم وسارة أولاً غير مصدّقَين أنه سيكون لهما ولد، ثم  تضحك سارة بعد أن يعطيها الله الولد؟ ألا ترى أن هؤلاء النقاد تطرفوا حتى دخلوا  دائرة اللامعقول؟

وقد  لخّص هنري بلوتشر كل هذا بأسلوب رشيق، قال:
 (عندما يُصدِر النقاد الغربيون أحكامهم على محتوى الكتاب المقدس يضعون في اعتبارهم  عاداتهم المعاصرة وقرّاءهم الغربيين، ويهملون كل ما يعرفونه اليوم عن بيئة الشرق  وعاداته، ومنها الكتابة المستخدمة في أزمنة التوراة، فقد كان الأقدمون يحبون  التكرار، ويستخدمون العبارات العمومية الطابع، ويستبدلون الكلمة بما يرادفها،  خصوصاً مع اسم الجلالة وهكذا ترى أن نصوص التوراة تتوافق مع أسلوب كتابة أزمنة  كتابتها)  19
 ماذا لو استخدمنا النقد المتطرف مع القرآن؟
اسم  الجلالة (الله) ومخاطبته (اللهم) في اللغة العربية يوازي الاسم العبري (إلوهيم) كما  أن الاسم العربي (الرب) يوازي العبري (أدوناي) الذي استخدمه اليهود بعد فترة بديلاً  للاسم (يهوه) وعندما ندرس القرآن لا نجد الاسم (رب) في إحدى عشرة سورة، هي: النور،  الفتح، الحجرات، المجادلة، الصف، الجمعة، المرسلات، الغاشية، التين، الهمزة،  الإخلاص كما أن اسم (الله) لم يرد في ثماني عشرة سورة، هي: القمر، الرحمان،  الواقعة، القلم، القيامة، النبإ، المطففين، الفجر، الليل، الضحى، الشرح، الزلزلة،  العاديات، الفيل، قريش، الكوثر، الفلق، الناس وهناك عشر سور قصيرة من العهد المكي  الأول لم يرد فيها اسم الجلالة أبداً، كما هو الحال في سفر أستير بالتوراة وإليك  جدولاً باستخدام اسم الجلالة (الله) و(رب) في السور: الفتح، الحجرات، ق، الذاريات،  الطور، النجم، القمر، الرحمان، الواقعة، الحديد، المجادلة، الحشر، الممتحَنة، الصف،  الجمعة، المنافقون، التغابن وقد اخترت هذه السور السبع عشرة لأني ذكرتُ ثمانٍ منها  في القائمة أعلاه:

 ملحوظة: معنى ع م م في هذا الجدول: (العهد المكي المبكر).





​ 
 وعندما نتأمل هذا الجدول نكتشف أن الاسم (رب) استُخدم 36 مرة في سورة الرحمان، وردت  31 مرة منها مع كلمة (آلاء) وكلمة (آلاء) قليلة الورود بالقرآن، وردت في سورة  الرحمان وثلاث مرات أخرى، مرة منها في سورة النجم (وهي من العهد المكي المبكر)  ومرتان في سورة الأعراف (وهي من العهد المكي المتأخر) وعندما نفحص سورة النجم آيتي  19 و20 نجد أنها السورة الوحيدة التي تذكر أسماء الأصنام: اللات والعزى ومناة.

 وأفترض أن عندنا ناقداً متطرفاً يؤمن بنظرية الوثائق، يتعامل مع هذه الفقرات  القرآنية كما تعامل مع الفقرات التوراتية فيقول: (لاحظوا أن اسم الجلالة (الله) لا  يُستخدم كثيراً في العهد المكي، فقد جاء بمعدل مرة كل عشر آيات أما في العهد المدني  فإن هذا الاسم يُستخدم على الأقل مرة في كل آية، ماعدا في سورة الفتح ثم أن كلمة  (آلاء) وأسماء الأصنام الثلاثة لم ترد إلا في الآيات المكية، فلا بد أنه كان هناك  كاتب مكي مبكر نسمّيه   R  لأنه استخدم اسم الجلالة (رب) وهو لا يزال يهتم بالأصنام ثم جاء كاتب ثانٍ نسمّيه   A  لأنه استخدم اسم الجلالة (الله) لأن التوحيد النقي كان قد بدأ يظهر وواضح أن أسماء  الأصنام الثلاثة في سورة النجم لا تتمشى مع السياق، فلا بد أن كاتباً ثالثاً أضافها  في مرحلة متأخرة، ونسمّيه   Q  لأنه أحد القرّاء).

ثم  يقول لنا هذا الناقد المتطرف: (ولاحظوا معي كيف أن القرآن يورد أربع مرات قصة زيارة  الضيوف المكرَّمين لإبرهيم ليبشروه بابن في عمره المتقدم وتقول السورة المكية  المبكرة الذاريات 24-30 إن زوجة إبرهيم العجوز العقيم لم تصدق فلا بد أن الكاتب   R  هو صاحب هذه الرواية وفي العهد المكي المتأخر تروي سورة الحِجْر 15:51-56 أن إبرهيم  لم يصدق، وقال: (أَبَشَّرْتُمُونِي عَلَى أَنْ مَسَّنِيَ الْكِبَرُ فَبِمَ  تُبَشِّرُونَ؟) ولما كانت هذه السورة من العهد المكي المتأخر، فلا بد أن تأثير  كاتبها   A  يكون قد بدأ! وفي سورة هود 69-74 من العهد المكي المتأخر نسج الكاتب   Q  القصتين معاً وأضاف أن زوجة إبرهيم ضحكت وهناك ما جاء في سورة الصافات 99-103 من  العهد المكي الوسيط، وهي تهتم بتقديم إبرهيم ابنه ذبيحة لله وذِكر الذبيحة يعني  استخدام وثيقة أخرى نسمّيها   Z).

وهكذا  يرى القارئ بوضوحٍ بالغ مقدار التجنّي على النصوص الذي ارتكبه النقاد المتطرفون،  الذين تبنَّى د بوكاي أفكارهم ونشرها في كتابه، وهي أبعد ما تكون عن العِلم الصحيح  هل يُعقَل أن يُقال إن القرآن مكوَّن من تجميع أربع وثائق كتبها   R, A, Q, Z  ؟  هذا ما كان يحدث للقرآن لو صدق د بوكاي ومن أخذ عنهم!

ا*لخاتمة*
في  نور كل ما ذكرناه يكون مستحيلاً لأي باحث مُخْلص أن يقبل (نظرية الوثائق) العتيقة  المهجورة ولن يقبلها إلا الكافر متحجر القلب وقد نلتمس العذر لجراف وولهاوزن لأن  الاكتشافات والحفريات الحديثة لم تكن متوافرة لديهم ولكن لماذا يقبلها علماء  معاصرون مثل د بوكاي؟ يقول هنري بلوتشر: (إنهم يقبلونها لأنهم يشاركون ولهاوزن  عداءه لكل ما هو معجزي خارق للطبيعة)  20

ولا  يوجد أي برهان على صدق نظرية الوثائق لا دليل من التاريخ ولا من الإسناد على وجود   J, E  وغيرهما مما يُقال إنهم أصحاب الوثائق، فلم يرَهم أحد! ويقول الأستاذ كتشن المحاضر  بجامعة ليفربول:
(لقد  نشأت نظرية النقد الأدبي بخصوص   J, E, P, D  من فراغ، وهي بلا قيمة لو قارنّاها بالطريقة التي كان الناس يكتبون بها زمن الكتاب  المقدس إنها نظرية وهمية لا تتماشى مع بيئة الكتاب المقدس في الشرق الأوسط وعندما  يُعاد تقييم كتابات التوراة في ضوء المحيط الذي تصفه التوراة، سنجد أنها متناسبة مع  قرائنها أما النظريات المبنيّة على افتراضات وهمية لا يساندها الواقع القديم فهي لا  بد ساقطة)  21
وقد  وصل العالِم اليهودي أومبيرتو كاسوتو إلى النتيجة نفسها في كتابه (نظرية الوثائق)  الذي خصص فيه ستة فصول للرد على أهم خمس حُجَج يستخدمها النقاد المتطرفون ليؤيدوا  بها نظريتهم أن موسى لم يكتب التوراة وقد شبَّه الحجج الخمس بخمسة أعمدة يقوم عليها  البيت، ثم يقول:
(لم  أبرهن أن الحجج الخمس واهية، ولا أن أي واحد منها فشل في أن يسند البناء، ولكني  برهنت أنها ليست أعمدة بالمرة، وأنه لا وجود لها إلا في عقول أصحابها، وأنها محض  خيال)  22
ثم أن  نظرية الوثائق تفترض أن كل اليهود منذ أيام موسى إلى زمن المسيح كانوا كذابين، ولم  يكن فيهم واحد يخاف الله فيحتفظ بنسخة سليمة من التوراة الصحيحة ولكن القرآن لا  يوجّه مثل هذا الاتهام ليهود مكة والمدينة وقد رأينا في الفصل الأول قسم 2 أن منهم  كثيرين مخلصون في إيمانهم، وتقول سورة الأعراف 7:159 (وهي من العهد المكي المتأخر):  (وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ).

لقد  اتّبع البعض نظرية الوثائق وصدقوا أن موسى لم يكتب التوراة لأنهم افترضوا أموراً  باطلة وهم يدرسون الكتب المقدسة فإذا درسنا الكتاب المقدس والقرآن دراسة تحليلية  فلنتَّبع أسلوب الناقد العبقري كولريدج، الذي وضع القانون القائل:
 (عندما نجد غلطة في كتابة كاتبٍ مُجيد، فلنفترض أولاً أننا لم نفهم، قبل أن نفترض  أننا فهمنا أن الكاتب جاهل!)
وقال  أرسطو: (لنضع الشك في مصلحة الوثيقة، ولا تأخذنا الكبرياء فنقف في صف الناقد)





    Julius Wellhausen, EISRAELITISCHE UND JEUDISCHE    GESCHICHTE, p ​
    Langdon Gilkey, COSMOLOGY, ONTOLOGY, AND THE TRAVAIL OF    BIBLICAL LANGUAGE, Comcordia Theological Monthly, Mar , vol , p ​
    G E Wright, THE STUDY OF THE BIBLE TODAY AND    TOMORROW, Edited by Harold Willoughby U of Chicago Press, Chicago, , p  ​
    Julius Wellhausen, PROLEGOMENA OF THE HISTORY    OF ISRAEL, Adam and Charles Black, Edinburgh, , p ​
    Don Richardson, ETERNITY IN THEIR HEARTS, Regal Books,    Ventura, California, , l​
    Josh McDowell, MORE EVIDENCE THAT DEMANDS A VERDICT, Campus    Crusade for Christ, San Bernardino, Ca ,, p ​
    Josh McDowell, EVIDENCE THAT DEMANDS A VERDICT, Heres    Life Publishers inc, San Bernardino, p ​
    Naham Sarna, UNDERSTANDING GENESIS, McGrawHill, New York,    , p ​
    JP Free, ARCHEOLOGY AND THE BIBLE, His Magazine, May , vol ,    p ​
    Cyrus Gordon, THE PATRIARCHAL AGE, Journal of Bible and    Religion, October , vol , no  p ​
    McDowell, MORE EVIDENCE, P ​
    Julius Wellhausen, PROLEGOMENA TO THE HISTORY OF    ISRAEL, Edinburgh, Adam and Charles Black, , P ​
    Herman Schultz, OLD TESTAMENT THEOLOGY, Edinburgh, T& T    Clark, , p ​
    SH Horn, RECENT ILLUMINATION OF THE OLD TESTAMENT,    Christianity Today, June , , vol , pp ​
    W F Albright, ARCHEOLOGY CONFRONTS BIBLICAL CRITICISM, The    American Scholar, April  vol , p ​
    Josh McDowell, MORE EVIDENCE, p ​
    Josh McDowell, EVIDENCE, p ​
    ibid p ​
    Henri Blocher, REVELATIONS DES ORIGINES, LE DEBUT DE LA    GENESE, Presses Bibliques Universitaire, Lausanne l, p ​
    Op cit p ​
    K A Kitchen, THE OLD TESTAMENT IN ITS CONTEXT, London, , p   ​
    Cassuto, Op cit, Magnes Press, Jerusalem, , p  ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الثاني​  نقد صيغة العهد الجديد اللغوية، وتأثير هذا على الإنجيل والقرآن​ 
نشأت  في ألمانيا فكرة (نقد الصيغة اللغوية) لتحاول أن تحلل الإنجيل على أساس صِيَغه  الأدبية، كما فعلت (نظرية الوثائق) بتوراة موسى وقال ناقدو الإنجيل إنه مؤلَّف من  وحدات مستقلة وسلسلة أحداث مرويَّة شفاهاً ويقول النقاد إنه في السنوات الثلاثين،  بين صعود المسيح وتدوين الإنجيل الأول، تغيَّرت تلك الوحدات المستقلة (التي سمّوها  بريكوبس   pericopes)  وأخذت صيغة الأدب الشعبي، شأنها في ذلك شأن الخرافات والقصص والأساطير والأمثال ولم  يكن تكوين تلك الوحدات وحفظها تحت حكم الله، بل تحت حكم احتياجات الجماعة المسيحية  فعندما كانت تواجه (الجماعة) مشكلة ما، كانوا يتذكرون مثلاً شائعاً من أمثال  المسيح، أو يختلقون مثلاً من عند أنفسهم وهذا يعني أنهم افتروا على المسيح ما لم  يقُله ليجدوا حلاً لمشاكلهم الخاصة.

وقدّم  د بوكاي تلخيصاً وافياً لهذه الفكرة (ص 91-98) والتي يمكن أن نسميها (نظرية) لأنها  تفتقر للبرهان ولكن يبدو أن د بوكاي لم يدرك أن أصحاب هذه الفكرة كانوا كافرين  بالخوارق والمعجزات، ينكرون أن الله يكلم البشر بالأنبياء بواسطة الملائكة أو الروح  القدس، ولم يصدقوا أن المسيح جاء برسالة سماوية في الإنجيل وقد قال أحد قادتهم (هو  رودلف بولتمان):
(أية  حقيقة تاريخية تتضمن فكرة القيامة تكون غير قابلة للتصديق) (23)
وقال  دافيد شتراوس:
(لا  يمكن أن نسمح بإعلان حقيقة كالقيامة) (24)
ويقول  أصحاب هذه الفكرة إن الرواة الأربعة لتاريخ المسيح (الأناجيل الأربعة) لم يكونوا  شهود عيان لما فعله المسيح أو قاله، ولكنهم جمعوا أقوال مصادر سابقة وقال أحدهم  (وهو مارتن ديبليوس): (لم يكن هناك شاهد عيان واحد ممن كتبوا عن المسيح) (25)  ولخّص إدوارد إلوين أفكار بولتمان في قوله:
(من  هو هذا الرجل يسوع؟ إنه رجل مثلنا وليس أسطورة لم يُجرِ معجزة لا بريق مسياوي له  ولكنه جدَّد الاحتجاج ضد أنبياء العهد القديم وقاوم التقيُّد الحرفي بالدين  والعبادة الباطلة لله وقد سلّمه اليهود للرومان الذين صلبوه أما ما عدا هذا من  معلومات عنه فهو خرافي وغير أكيد) (26)
 المصادر
وعلى  العكس من هؤلاء العلماء المنحرفين يوجد في كل مكان علماء دين ومؤمنون جادون يؤمنون  أن المسيح شخصية تاريخية ويعرفون تاريخه ولا يعني هذا أن المسيحية تنكر أن هناك  مصادر شفاهية ومكتوبة من شهود عيان، فالبشير لوقا قال هذا في فاتحة إنجيله: (إِذْ  كَانَ كَثِيرُونَ قَدْ أَخَذُوا بِتَأْلِيفِ قِصَّةٍ فِي الْأُمُورِ  الْمُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَا، كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ  الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّاماً لِلْكَلِمَةِ، رَأَيْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِذْ  قَدْ تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْأَّوَلِ بِتَدْقِيقٍ، أَنْ أَكْتُبَ عَلَى  التَّوَالِي إِلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ ثَاوُفِيلُسُ، لِتَعْرِفَ صِحَّةَ  الْكَلَامِ الَّذِي عُلِّمْتَ بِهِ) (لوقا 1:1-4)

ولا  بد أن نبي الإسلام أخذ عن (مصادر) وهو يروي قصة الفتية المسيحيين الذين ناموا 309  سنة في سورة الكهف 18:9-26 وقد يقول قائل: ولكن الله أمر محمداً أن يضمّن القصة  وحياً بالقرآن فنقول: هذا هو عين ما نقصده نحن المسيحيين بقولنا إن الروح القدس  (ساق) البشير لوقا ليكتب ما كتب.

 وعندما يقتبس د بوكاي (ص 97) أقوال (نقّاد الصيغة اللغوية) ويدّعي وجود (لوقا  الوسيط) و(مرقس الوسيط) مستقاةً من وثيقة ق ووثيقة ج، ثم يقول إن كل شيء خرافي وغير  أكيد، فإنه يشترك مع هؤلاء النقاد المتطرفين في إنكار ثلاثة أمور متيقّنة زمن كتابة  الإنجيل:


    وجود تلاميذ المسيح وقت تدوين الأناجيل، وكان بوسعهم أن يصححوا ما يُكتب ويُقال    عن المسيح. 
    وجود شهود أحياء رأوا معجزات المسيح، التي شاهدها العشرات والمئات والآلاف، لما    أقام لعازر من القبر، وأطعم الخمسة الآلاف من خمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، وفي غيرهما من    المعجزات. 
 وجود    أعداء للمسيحيين الأولين كان يمكن أن يهاجموا أية قصة مختلَقَة (27) 
  الكفر بصحة الحديث الشفاهي
واضح  من ادعاءات نقّاد الصيغة اللغوية أنهم لا يؤمنون أن أحداً يقدر أن يحفظ الأحاديث  الشفاهية وينقلها صحيحة وعلى ذلك يكون تلاميذ المسيح الأولين عاجزين عن حفظ كلمات  المسيح وقصص معجزاته بعد مرور 30 أو 35 سنة من حدوثها وإن كان النقاد الأوربيون  المتطرفون قد شكوا في قوة ذاكرة تلاميذ المسيح، فما هو عذر د بوكاي في شكه وقد  التقى بآلاف المسلمين الذين يحفظون القرآن كله عن ظهر قلب؟ إننا لا نقبل منه اتفاقه  مع بعض الغربيين الكافرين!

 (الجذور) - مثال معاصر
في  رواية (الجذور) للكاتب (أليكس هالي) نجد تجسيداً لقدرة الإنسان على الحفظ تقول  الرواية إنه في سنة 1767 كان جدّ هالي الأكبر، واسمه كُنتا كنتِه   Kunta Kinte يسكن  في (غامبيا) بأفريقيا واتَّجه للغابة يفتش عن شجرة يصلح خشبها لعمل طبلة، فاختطفه  تاجر عبيد وباعه عبداً في أمريكا ولما كان (كُنتا) فخوراً بجذوره الأفريقية، فقد  كان يصرّ على أن تذكر عائلته اسمه الأفريقي الحقيقي، كما علّم ابنته أن كلمة (نهر)  في لغته القديمة هي   Kamby Bolongo بمعنى  (نهر غامبيا) وأن كلمة (قيثارة) هي   Ko  . وباستخدام هذه المعلومات تمكن (هالي) أخيراً من الوصول إلى قريته (جوفور) الأصلية  في غامبيا وتعرّف على قبيلة (كنتِه) وكان بين أهلها حُفّاظ لتاريخ قبيلتهم اسمهم   griots  كأنهم سجلات ووثائق حية شفاهية، حتى أن الواحد منهم يقدر أن يتحدث ثلاثة أيام  متوالية يروي تاريخ قبيلته دون أن يكرر شيئاً مما ذكره.  (28)

 وعندما وصل هالي إلى جوفور بدأ أحد هؤلاء الحفاظ يروي تاريخ قبيلة كنته منذ جاء  جدودهم من مالي وروى أسماء الأبناء والبنات والزيجات مع حوادث تاريخية لتحديد زمن  كل حادثة وبعد ساعتين من الحديث قال: (ونحو هذا الزمن جاء جنود الملك وكان اسم أكبر  الأبناء كُنتا، فذهب للغابة ليحضر خشباً ومن وقتها لم يعُد أحد يراه) وانفجر هالي  بالبكاء، وقال إن هذه هي الحادثة العظمى في حياته ثم ذهب هالي إلى لندن وفتش في  سجلات جنود الملك الذين ذهبوا إلى غامبيا، ووصف الحفاظ الأفريقيين بأنهم كانوا  صادقين في كل ما ذكروه حتى شعر بالخجل وهو يحاول أن يستوثق من مدى صدق رواياتهم  وبالبحث في سجلات لندن عرف اسم السفينة التي أقلّت جده لأمريكا، ثم عرف أن السفينة  رست في (نابلس) (كما كانت جدته تنطق اسم (أنّابوليس)).

لقد  ظلت تلك الحادثة التاريخية محفوظة في ذاكرة الحفّاظ لمئتي سنة على جانبي الأطلنطي،  بواسطة سلسلة من الأفريقيين المدرّبين، ومجموعة رجال وسيدات غير مدربين بأمريكا.

فإن  قدر بعض الرجال والسيدات أن يحفظوا تاريخ قبيلتهم صحيحاً لمئات السنين، وإن تمكن  المسلمون الأوائل أن يحفظوا القرآن في صدورهم نحو أربعين سنة حتى جمعه عثمان،  فلماذا يدّعي أحدٌ أن المسيحيين عجزوا عن حفظ أحداث وكلمات المسيح لمدة تتراوح بين  20 و60 سنة حتى تم تدوينها بين عامي 50 و90م؟ وإن كان المسلمون قدروا أن يحفظوا 111  آية هي سورة يوسف، فكيف لا يحفظ المسيحيون 111 آية هي الموعظة على الجبل (متى 5-7)؟  وإن قدر المسلمون أن يحفظوا وينقلوا الأحاديث عن غزوة بدر وأُحُد صحيحة، فكيف  يدَّعي أحدٌ أن المسيحيين عجزوا عن نقل أحداث الصليب والقيامة صحيحة؟ ومن يجرؤ أن  ينكر أن طلحة بن عبيد الله أنقذ حياة محمد في موقعة أُحد؟ هكذا لا يمكن لأحد أن  ينكر أن التلاميذ رأوا المسامير تُدقّ في يدي المسيح، وأنهم أكلوا معه سمكاً مشوياً  جهّزه لهم بيديه عندما رأوه حياً بعد قيامته كما رأوه يُصلب ويموت ويُدفن.

 تأثير نقد الصيغة اللغوية على القرآن
وإني  أدعو قرائي المسلمين ليفكروا قبل أن يقبلوا أفكار النقاد المتطرفين للإنجيل من  أصحاب (نقد الصيغة اللغوية) كما قبلها د بوكاي، الذي يعتقد أن المسيحيين عجزوا عن  حفظ أقوال المسيح لمدة 30 سنة! إن صاحب هذه الفكرة سينكر أيضاً أن صدور الحفاظ  المسلمين قدرت أن تحفظ آيات القرآن مدة 40 سنة منذ نزلت السور المكية الأولى حتى  دوَّنتها لجنة عثمان عام 26 ه هل يمكن أن يُقال إن السور وقتها صارت خرافات غير  مؤكدة؟!

إن  كان المسيحيون قد اخترعوا (بريكوبس) لتناسب احتياجاتهم، فسيوجه النقاد الكافرون نفس  الاتهام: إن المسلمين فعلوا الشيء نفسه، فاخترعوا وأضافوا ما يناسب احتياجات الأمة  الإسلامية من آيات وأحاديث! وإن كانت القيامة من الموت أمراً لا يقبله العقل، وإن  كان فتح عيني الأكمه مستحيلاً، فيكون قول سورة المائدة 5:110 (عام 10 ه) خطأً!  (وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا  فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي  وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي) وإن كان الميلاد العذراوي مستحيلاً فإن ما  جاء بسورة مريم 19:19-21 يكون خطأً، فكيف يقول جبريل إن الله سيهب لمريم العذراء  غلاماً زكياً دون أن يمسها رجل؟ ويكون قول سورة التحريم 66:12 خطأً أيضاً  (وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَةَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ  رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ  الْقَانِتِينَ) وإن كان الله لا يوحي لأنبيائه بالروح القدس فإن القرآن يكون قد  أخطأ في ما جاء بسورة البقرة 2:87 و253 (وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ).

 مذهب التشكيك الديني
 ويواجهنا سؤال: لماذا يخترع النقاد المتطرفون فكرة (نقد الصيغة اللغوية) ويستمرون  يقولون إنهم (مسيحيون)؟ إن هذا يثير حيرة المسيحيين الحقيقيين الذين يؤمنون بما  أوحى إليهم ربهم، والذين يعلمون أنه على إجراء المعجزات قدير فهل يوجد بين من  يقولون إنهم (مسلمون) من يكفرون بالوحي وبالمعجزات؟

لعل  القارئ سمع عن المصلح الباكستاني (السير سيد أحمد خان) الذي كان يؤمن أن الله قد  خلق العالم لكنه لا يتدخل في مجريات الطبيعة، كما أنه يعتقد أن الله لا يتدخل في  أمور الناس أبداً ولم يكن يؤمن بميلاد المسيح من عذراء، لأن مثل هذا الميلاد (لو  حدث) يكون تدخلاً من الله في مسار الطبيعة ولكي يصالح معتقداته مع القرآن قال إن  القرآن عندما يتكلم عن عذراوية مريم إنما يعني أنها لم تكن على صلة جسدية إلا مع  رجل واحد هو زوجها وأي قارئ للقرآن يرى فساد رأي السير سيد خان، الذي كان ينادي بأن  القرآن خالٍ من الخطأ، لكن المفسرين المسلمين يخطئون.  (29)

ولقد  وقف المسلمون الوهابيون ضد أفكار سيد خان، كما يقف كثيرون من المسيحيين المخلصين ضد  أصحاب فكرة (نقد الصيغة اللغوية) وضد (نظرية الوثائق) باعتبارهما كذباً من أعمال  الشيطان ونكرر ما قلناه إن النظريتين تهاجمان التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن معاً، فإن  هذه الكتب الثلاث تقول إن المسيح أجرى المعجزات البينات.




 23.  Martin Dibelius,  KERYGMA AND MYTH, Harper and Row, New York, , p ​  24.  W J  SparrowSimpson, RESURRECTION AND CRIST, A Dictionary of Christ and the Gospels,  vol , T& T Clark, Edinburgh, ​  25.  Martin Dibelius,  FROM TRADITION TO GOSPEL, Charles Scribners Sons, New York, , p ​  26.  Edward Ellwein,  RUDOLF BULTMANNS INTERPRETATION OF THE KERYGMA, Abingdon Press, New York, , p ​  27.  Josh McDowell,  MORE EVIDENCE, PP ​  28.  Haley, Op cit, p ​  29.  Michael NazirAli,  ISLAM, A CHRISTIAN PERSPECTIVE, ThePaternoster Press, Exeter, , p ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الثالث​  مقارنة التطوُّرات التاريخية للقرآن والإنجيل​ ​ فحصنا  في القسم الثاني رأي القرآن والحديث في تحريف الإنجيل بقصدٍ سيء، ووجدنا أن لا دليل  فيهما على حدوث تحريف، بل إنهما يؤكدان وجود توراة وإنجيل صحيحين مع محمد في مكة  والمدينة في القرن الهجري الأول.

وفي  ستة أجزاء من هـذا الفصل سنعالج (الاتهام بالتحريف) من زاوية أخرى، فنقارن تطور  نصوص الكتاب المقدس لنرى إن كان هـذا الاتّهام صحيحاً فإن صحَّ وجود تحريف، فأين  ومتى جرى ذلك.

*أ.  التطوّر  الأوَّلي للقرآن والإنجيل*

أبدأ  هـذا النقاش بأن أفعل مع المسلم ما يفعله معي سأتظاهر أني أدَّعي أنه ما دام القرآن  لا يحتوي ما أعتقده، فلا بد أن المسلمين (أو جدودهم) قد حرَّفوا القرآن ليجعلوه  يقول ما يعجبهم!
فماذا  يقول المسلمون في هـذا؟ وكيف يردّون هـذه التهمة الظالمة؟
 سيقولون أولاً: لقد أوحى الله بالقرآن فإذا طلبت منهم البرهان على هـذا سيخبرونني  كيف تجمَّع.

أ*دوار  القرآن الأولى*
قال  لي المسلمون الذين ناقشتُهم إن أول آيات القرآن نزلت على محمد قبل الهجرة بنحو  أربعة عشر عاماً (نحو سنة 609م) وخلال 14 سنة كانت ثُلثا آيات القرآن قد أُنزلت وقد  كتبوها على الرقاع (ورق يُصنع من الجِلد)، واللخاف (حجارة بيض رِقاق)، وأكتاف  الأنعام، والعُسُب (جريد النخل يُكشَط خوصه)، وصدور الرجال.

ولما  سألت عن عدد المسلمين الذين هـاجروا من مكة إلى المدينة مع محمد، قال البعض إن  عددهم 75 وقال آخرون إنهم 150 مسلماً ولا يذكر القرآن عددهم، لكن سورة الأنفال 8:26  (من سنة 2 هـ) تقول: (وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ أَنْتُمْ قَلِيلٌ مُسْتَضْعَفُونَ فِي  الْأَرْضِ تَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ فَآوَاكُمْ وَأَيَّدَكُمْ  بِنَصْرِهِ وَرَزَقَكُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) وبالإضافة  إلى المهاجرين من مكة كان هـناك مسلمون بالمدينة، كما كان بعض العبيد في مكة قد  أسلموا، ولكنهم عجزوا عن مصاحبة محمد إلى المدينة ولعل العدد يكون فعلاً 150 مسلماً.

 ويواجهنا سؤال: كيف تتأكد أن نقل القرآن جاء صحيحاً، مع أنه لم يكن هـناك سوى 150  مسلماً مُخْلصين لإسلامهم؟ ربما ضاعت بعض الرقاع بما عليها من آيات وكيف تضمن عدم  حدوث تحريف؟

ستقول  لي: (لقد حفظوا القرآن في صدورهم، وكان بعض المهاجرين موجودين مع محمد لما تلا  السور ثم أن محمداً كان معهم يصحّح ما قد يخطئون فيه) ومع أني لا أختلف معه في هـذه  الإجابة، إلا أن المسلم لا يملك برهاناً على ما يقوله، فليست لديه سورة واحدة أصلية  من التي كُتبت على الجلد أو الأكتاف! فالمسألة إذاً مسألة إيمان، لا برهان مادي  عليه هـذا افتراض أساسي.

 من الهجرة إلى موت محمد
انتصر  نحو 300 جندياً مسلماً في موقعة بدر (سنة 2 أو 3 هـ) على جيش كبير من المشركين وقال  عبد الله يوسف علي في تفسيره لسورة آل عمران 3:13: (تكوَّنت القوة المسلمة من نحو  313 رجلاً معظمهم غير مسلّحين وكان عدد رجال مكة أكثر من ألف، كلهم مسلحون) فإذا  قلنا إن كل جندي مسلم كان متزوجاً وعنده ولدان، لكان عدد المسلمين وقتئذٍ نحو 1500  أو أكثر.

وفي  عام 6 هـ اتَّجه محمد إلى مكة لأداء الحج ومعه 1400 رجلاً، وعُقد صلح الحديبية مع  المكيين ونعتقد أن عدد المسلمين وقتها يكون قد بلغ ستة أو ثمانية آلاف مسلم وبعد  الاستيلاء على مكة عام 8 هـ زاد عدد المسلمين إلى عشرات الآلاف وعند موت محمد سنة  10 هـ كان عددهم نحو 140 ألفاً وقد نزل باقي القرآن (الثلث الباقي) في أول عشر  سنوات من الهجرة.

وهنا  نسأل: كيف يعرف القارئ المسلم أن القرآن ظل صحيحاً في هـذه السنوات العشر؟ ربما لم  يذهب المهاجرون إلى مكة أبداً! ربما لم تكن هـناك موقعة بدر! كيف يبرهن أن القرآن  لم يتحرَّف؟

 وسيجيب المسلم: ولكنهم كانوا يحفظون القرآن في حياة محمد وبعد موته ظل 200 أو 250  مسلماً ممن حاربوا في بدر على قيد الحياة: شهدوا المعركة وسمعوا كلمات محمد ولن  أختلف مع المسلم في ذلك، ولكني سأطالبه بنسخة من القرآن تعود إلى سنة 10 هـ قطعاً  إنه يؤمن أن القرآن الذي بيده الآن مماثلٌ لما حفظه المسلمون في سنواتهم الأولى وهو  يؤمن بالأحاديث التي توضّح جمع القرآن، وتذكر موقعة بدر وصلح الحديبية.

أ*ول  جمع للقرآن*
والآن  لندرس الطريقة التي جُمعت بها سُور القرآن وآياته المتفرّقة في كتاب واحد روى  البخاري (عن زيد بن ثابت، باب جمع القرآن ج 6 ص 225 طبعة دار الشعب، القاهرة) أنه  بعد نحو سنة من موت محمد قام زيد بجمع القرآن بأمر من الخليفة أبي بكر:
(أرسل  إليَّ أبو بكر بعد مقتل أهل اليمامة، فإذا عمر بن الخطاب عنده قال أبو بكر: إن عمر  أتاني فقال: إن القتل قد استحرَّ يوم اليمامة بقُرَّاء القرآن، وإني أخشى أن  يستحرَّ القتل بالقرّاء بالمواطن فيذهب كثيرٌ من القرآن وإني أرى أن تأمر بجمع  القرآن قلتُ لعمر: كيف تفعل شيئاً لم يفعله رسول الله؟
قال  عمر: هـذا والله خيرٌ فلم يزل عمر يراجعني حتى شرح الله صدري لذلك، ورأيتُ في ذلك  الذي رأى عمر قال زيدٌ: قال أبو بكر: إنك رجل شاب عاقل لا نتَّهمك، وقد كنتَ تكتب  الوحي لرسول الله، فتتبَّعِ القرآنَ فاجمعْهُ فوَالله لو كلّفوني نقل جبل من الجبال  ما كان أثقل عليَّ مما أمرني به من جمع القرآن قلت: كيف تفعلون شيئاً لم يفعله رسول  الله؟ قال: هـو والله خير فلم يزل أبو بكر يراجعني حتى شرح الله صدري للذي شرح له  صدر أبي بكر وعمر.
 فتتبَّعت القرآن أجمعه من العُسُب (سعف النخيل) واللِّخاف (الحجارة البيضاء) وصدور  الرجال حتى وجدت آخِر سورة التوبة مع أبي خزيمة الأنصاري، لم أجدها مع أحدٍ غيره  (لقد جاءكم رسولٌ من أنفسكم عزيزٌ عليه ما عنِتُّم) حتى خاتمة سورة التوبة فكانت  الصحف عند أبي بكر حتى توفاه الله ثم عند عمر حياته ثم عند حفصة بنت عمر)
وجاء  في الإتقان للسيوطي (باب جمع القرآن وترتيبه) (أن أبا بكر قال لعمر ولزيد: اقعُدا  على باب المسجد، فمن جاءكما بشاهدين على شيء من كتاب الله فاكتباه).
وبقدر  ما نعلم، كانت تلك نسخة القرآن الرسمية الوحيدة حتى تولى عثمان الخلافة وكان أُبيّ  بن كعب في المدينة وابن مسعود في الكوفة بالعراق يمتلكان نسخة كاملة من القرآن، لكن  الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين كانت تعتمد على ما في صدور الرجال. ويمكن أن نقول إنه  لمدة أربعين سنة (من 13 قبل الهجرة حتى 27 هـ لما تولى عثمان) اعتمد نقل القرآن على  الرواية الشفاهية.

ونعود  نسأل القارئ المسلم: كيف تعرف أن القرآن بقي خالياً من التحريف أثناء هـذه الأربعين  سنة؟ ربما نسي أحدٌ شيئاً منه ربما أكلت بهيمة بعض آيات!
عن  عبد الرحمن بن عوف (خطب عمر في الناس، فقال:
ألا  وإن ناساً يقولون ما الرجم في كتاب الله، وإنما فيه الجَلد، وقد رجم رسول الله  ورجمنا بعده ولولا أن يقول قائل أو يتكلم متكلم أن عمر زاد في كتاب الله ما ليس منه  لأثبتُّها كما نزلت به) (ابن كثير، تفسير سورة النور آية 2)
وقال  ابن ماجة عن عائشة:
(نزلت  آية الرجم ورضاعة الكبير عشراً ولقد كانت في صحيفة تحت سريري فلما مات رسول الله  وتشاغلنا بموته، دخل داجن فأكلها) (ابن ماجة حديث 1944 ج 1 ص 626- دار إحياء الكتب  العربية، دت)
وقد يطعن القارئ في  صحة هـذه الأحاديث، خصوصاً حديث عائشة ولكن حتى لو صدقت هـذه الأحاديث، فإنه لو نسي  مسلم آيةً أو أكلها داجن، لتذكّرها سائر الصحابة والأنصار ولو أخطأ أحد في اقتباس  آية لصحَّحوها له.

 انتشار الإسلام خارج شبه الجزيرة العربية
 وسيقول لي القارئ المسلم أيضاً إنه خلال هـذه السنوات السبع والعشرين بعد الهجرة  انتشر الإسلام في أقطار عديدة، إذ فُتحت سوريا عام 13 هــ،  وفي عام 14 بلغت جيوش المسلمين بلاد الفرس، وفُتحت مصر عام 19 (641م) وبلغت  الفتوحات عام 25 هــ  أرمينيا وكان كثيرون من جنود المسلمين يحفظون القرآن وأسباب نزول آياته وفي نور  هـذا كله يستحيل أن يتمكن أحدٌ من تحريف القرآن الذي بلغت كلماته أنحاء الدنيا من  مصر إلى فارس، ومن تركيا إلى جزيرة العرب.

ولن  أختلف مع القارئ المسلم، ولكني أقول له: أنت تقول هـذا لأنك تؤمن بالقرآن، لكنك لا  تملك النسخة الأصلية التي دوّنها زيد بن ثابت (بين يديك).  ولا  يوجد في إيمان المسلم بقرآنه ما يناقض العقل وعندما نتَّجه لبحث تطور الإنجيل، سنجد  انطباق القوانين نفسها.

أ*دوار  الإنجيل الأولى*
قبل  أن ندرس كيفية جمع الإنجيل ندرس معنى كلمة (إنجيل) إنها كلمة معرَّبة عن اليونانية  (إيفانجليون) وتعني (الخبر المفرح) وقد صارت كلمة (إنجيل) معروفة للعرب أما الخبر  المفرح فهو أن المسيح مات مصلوباً ليدبّر وسيلة مغفرة خطايا كل من يؤمن أنه المخلّص  المتألم لأجله ونحن نقول إنه (بذل نفسه عنا) و(سفك دمه لأجل فدائنا) وإنه (فصحنا  الذي ذُبح لأجلنا) وإنه (حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم) وقد علّم المسيح هـذا  ليلة احتفاله بالفصح مع تلاميذه، فقد (وَأَخَذَ الْكَأْسَ وَشَكَرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ  قَائِلاً: (اشْرَبُوا مِنْهَا كُلُّكُمْ، لِأَنَّ هـذَا هـُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي  لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ  الْخَطَايَا) (متى 26:27 و28) وسنطلق على هـذه الفكرة (العقيدة أ).

ونؤمن  أن هـذا الفداء ممكن لأن الله الواحد الخالق، الآب والابن والروح القدس، شاء أن  الابن، كلمة الله الأزلي، يتجسَّد ليقوم بعمل الفداء ويرتكز إيماننا هـذا على ما  قاله المسيح عندما مثل للمحاكمة أمام رئيس الكهنة، فسأله: (أأنت المسيح ابن  المبارك؟) فأجاب: (أنا هـو) (مرقس 14:61 و62) فقد دعا نفسه (ابن الله) وسنطلق على  هــذه الفكرة (العقيدة ب).

 ويهمّنا أن نوضح هـنا أن الله تعالى علوا كبيراً على أن تكون له (صاحبة) ونحن نؤمن  بقول القرآن في سورة الأنعام 6:101 (بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَنَّى  يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ) فولادة (ولد) من (صاحبة) كفرٌ عظيم لكننا نؤمن أن المسيح  كلمة الله ذو وحدة أزلية مع الآب وكل ما جدَّ عليه هـو اتخاذ جسدٍ إنساني بالميلاد  من العذراء.

 وسأعتبر العقيدة (أ) والعقيدة (ب) (العقيدة الإنجيلية) وفي تأملنا في التطور  التاريخي للإنجيل سنتتبَّع النقل الشفاهي لهذه العقيدة الإنجيلية حتى تدوينها  كتابةً.

وقد  نشأ معنى جديد لكلمة (إنجيل) هـو أنه (التسجيل المكتوب لحياة المسيح وموته وقيامته)  وقد كان المسيح يعرف القراءة والكتابة ، فقد جاء عنه في لوقا 4:16 (دَخَلَ  الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ) ولكن المسيح لم  يكتب (الإنجيل) بنفسه، إنما دوَّن قصة حياته على أرضنا أربعة رجال ملهَمين من الروح  القدس وهو ما نعرفه ب (الإنجيل حسب البشير متى) أو (الإنجيل حسب البشير لوقا)  وبمرور الوقت بدأ المسيحيون يطلقون على هـذه الروايات الأربع للإنجيل: (الأناجيل  الأربعة) وهذه التسمية توحي أن لكل واحد من هـؤلاء الأربعة إنجيله، ولكن هـذا ليس  صحيحاً، فنحن نؤمن أن المسيح جاءنا بخبر مفرح واحد هـو خلاصنا من خطايانا وهذا هـو  الإنجيل الواحد الذي يرويه الأربعة.

وهناك  تسمية أخرى هـي (العهد الجديد) وهو كتاب يشمل الروايات الأربع للإنجيل الواحد،  بالإضافة إلى رسائل النصح والعقائد التي كتبها رُسُل المسيح للجماعات المسيحية  المختلفة.

 والكلمة القرآنية (إنجيل) تعني كتاباً مكتوباً، ولكنها لا تجزم إن كان هـذا الكتاب  هـو سيرة المسيح وتعاليمه، أو إن كانت تعاليم رسل المسيح متضمَّنة فيه.

 ولنرجع إلى السؤال الرئيسي: كيف وصلَنا الإنجيل المكتوب؟ نحن أيضاً نقول إنه أُعطي  لنا من عند الله، وقد (كتبه أُناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس) فإذا  سُئلنا: كيف تعرفون هـذا؟ نُجيب أيضاً بأن نوضح كيف تطوَّر الإنجيل تاريخياً.

 بدء الإنجيل
يؤمن  المسيحيون أن المسيح بدأ يعظ بالإنجيل عندما بلغ الثلاثين من العمر، فيقول لوقا  3:23 (وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلَاثِينَ سَنَةً).

 والمشكلة التي يواجهها المسيحيون في هـذه التواريخ المبكرة تشبه تأريخ المسلمين  لأحداث حياة محمد قبل الهجرة، فقد كان المسيحيون مكروهين مضطهَدين لمدة 300 سنة بعد  صعود المسيح للسماء، فلم يحتفظ الرومان بسجلات دقيقة لتاريخ المسيحيين غير أن هـناك  حادثتين في الإنجيل تعاوناننا على تحديد وقت ميلاد المسيح: أولاهما: أن هـيرودس  الكبير كان الملك وقت ميلاد المسيح (متى 2:1) وثانيتهما: أن بيلاطس كان الحاكم  عندما بدأ المسيح خدمته العلنية (لوقا 3:1 و23).

ويقول  التاريخ المدني إن هـيرودس الكبير مات عام 4ق م، وإن حكم بيلاطس بدأ عام 26م فإن  كان ميلاد المسيح عام 4ق م قبل موت هـيرودس، وبدء خدمته العلنية وهو في عمر  الثلاثين عام 26م في بدء ولاية بيلاطس لأورشليم، نكون محقّين إن قلنا إن المسيح  وُلد عام 4 ق م، وبدأ خدمته الجهارية عام 26م أما التقويم الميلادي فقد وُضع عام  550م، ولا بد أن به خطأً قدره أربع سنوات.

وأخذ  المسيح يتجوَّل في أورشليم يكرز بالإنجيل، فسمعه كثيرون يدعوهم لاتّباعه وقد تبعه  بعضهم وبعد بضعة شهور اختار اثني عشر ليدرّبهم تدريباً مكثَّفاً (لوقا 6:13)  وندعوهم التلاميذ الاثني عشر، أو الرسل الاثني عشر، لأنه أرسلهم ليعلنوا للبشر  جميعاً أخبار الإنجيل السارة ويسمّيهم القرآن (الحواريين) ويتحدث عنهم بتوقير كبير  باعتبارهم (أنصار الله) الذين (أوحى) إليهم أن يؤمنوا (سورة آل عمران 3:52 و53  وسورة المائدة 5:110 و111)

ولقد  ترك هـؤلاء الرجال كل شيء وتبعوا المسيح ترك بعضهم مهنة صيد السمك، وترك متّى  وظيفته كجابي ضرائب، ورافقوا المسيح ثلاث سنوات ونصف في كل مكان ذهب إليه، يسمعون  مواعظه ويشاهدون معجزاته وقال بابياس (الذي جمع الأحاديث المسيحية وسجَّلها بين  عامي 120 و130م): (سجَّل متّى أحاديث المسيح باللغة العِبرية) وأعتقد أن متى جمع  أحاديث المسيح أثناء حياة المسيح على الأرض، ولو أنه رتَّبها في صورتها النهائية  بعد صعود المسيح للسماء (كما فعل زيد بن ثابت بالقرآن) وكان أولئك الحواريون حاضرين  وقت ارتفاع المسيح، فنقرأ في أعمال 1:9 (وَلَمَّا قَالَ (المسيح) هـذَا ارْتَفَعَ  وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ )

وقد  كانت أمُّ المسيح وإخوته شهوداً لتعاليم المسيح وأعماله ويمضي سفر الأعمال فيقول:  (حِينَئِذٍ رَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جَبَلَ  الزَّيْتُونِ، الَّذِي هـُوَ بِالْقُرْبِ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ عَلَى سَفَرِ سَبْتٍ  وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا صَعِدُوا إِلَى الْعِلِّيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانُوا يُقِيمُونَ  فِيهَا: بُطْرُسُ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا وَأَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ وَتُومَا  وَبَرْثُولَمَاوُسُ وَمَتَّى وَيَعْقُوبُ بْنُ حَلْفَى وَسِمْعَانُ الْغَيُورُ  وَيَهُوذَا بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ هـؤُلَاءِ كُلُّهُمْ كَانُوا يُواظِبُونَ بِنَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ عَلَى الصَّلَاةِ وَالطِّلْبَةِ، مَعَ النِّسَاءِ، وَمَرْيَمَ أُمِّ  يَسُوعَ، وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِهِ وَفِي تِلْكَ الْأَيَّامِ قَامَ بُطْرُسُ فِي وَسَطِ  التَّلَامِيذِ، وَكَانَ عِدَّةُ أَسْمَاءٍ مَعاً نَحْوَ مِئَةٍ وَعِشْرِينَ  فَقَالَ.) (أعمال 1:12- 16)

من  هـذه الرواية نرى أن أحد عشر تلميذاً كانوا موجودين (لأن التلميذ الثاني عشر وهو  يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي خان المسيح كان قد انتحر) كما كان هـناك 120 مؤمناً قوي  الإيمان بالمسيح قد تركوا بيوتهم بسبب إيمانهم.

 شهود آخرون
 بالإضافة إلى التلاميذ الاثني عشر كان مئات آخرون قد سمعوا تعاليم المسيح وشاهدوا  معجزاته فذات يوم شفى مرضى وأخرج شياطين، واجتمع حوله خمسة آلاف، عدا النساء  والأولاد، فأشبعهم من خمس خبزات وسمكتين، وفاضت اثنتا عشرة قفة من الخبز وأقام  المسيح ثلاثة أشخاص (على الأقل) من الموت، أوّلهم ابن أرملة في قرية نايين،  وثانيتهم فتاة في الثانية عشرة من عمرها، ابنة قائد يهودي كبير، وثالثهم لعازر من  أعيان بيت عنيا وقد شهد القرآن لمعجزات المسيح بقوله (وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ  وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ) (سورة آل عمران 3:49)

 وبناءً على المعلومات الواردة في الإنجيل أجرى المسيح ما بين 900 و1000 معجزة،  شاهدها نحو 15 ألف شخص، ولا بد أن نحو 85 ألف آخرين من أهل المرضى الذين نالوا  الشفاء عرفوا بالمعجزات وشهدوا قدرة المسيح المعجزية، وهذا يشكل خُمس عدد سكان  فلسطين وقتها وهذا يساعدنا لندرك ما حدث بعد ذلك، فبعد صعود المسيح بعشرة أيام كان  العيد اليهودي المعروف بيوم الخمسين، وفيه وعَظ التلاميذ (العقيدة الإنجيلية)  فقبلها وآمن بها نحو 3000 نفس في يوم واحد ويدوّن سفر الأعمال هـذا الحدث فيقول:  (وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ (الرسل) مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ فَوَقَفَ بُطْرُسُ مَعَ الْأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَرَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ وَقَالَ  لَهُمْ: ‚(أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ اسْمَعُوا هـذِهِ  الْأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ  اللّهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللّهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ،  كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَعْلَمُونَ هـذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً بِمَشُورَةِ  اللّهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ  وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللّهُ نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ، إِذْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِناً أَنْ يُمْسَكَه الموت) (أعمال 2:1 و14 و22- 24)

وواضح  من كلام الرسول بطرس أنه كان متأكداً أن سامعيه يعرفون سيرة المسيح ومعجزاته، ولن  ينكروا ذلك وعندما انتهى من وعظه سألوه وسائر الرسل: (ماذا نفعل أيها الرجال  الإخوة؟) فأجاب: (تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ  يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا، فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ  الْقُدُسِ... فَقَبِلُوا كَلَامَهُ بِفَرَحٍ، وَاعْتَمَدُوا، وَانْضَمَّ فِي ذلِكَ  الْيَوْمِ نَحْوُ ثَلَاثَةِ آلَافِ نَفْسٍ) (أعمال 2:38 و41)

كان  هـذا أول إعلان جهاري للإنجيل العقائدي، بعد صعود المسيح للسماء بعشرة أيام، نحو  سنة 30م وقد آمن بالمسيح يومها نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس.

والآن  دعنا نثير نفس الأسئلة التي أثرناها بخصوص القرآن: كيف نعرف أن نقل الإنجيل كان  صحيحاً بينما لم يكن هـناك إلا 120 مؤمناً يحبون المسيح؟ ربما ضاعت بعض أوراق  البردي من مجموعة متّى وهم يسافرون مع المسيح في أنحاء فلسطين وربما التهمت بهيمة  شيئاً من مجموعة يوحنا وهم نيام في أحد البيوت كيف نعرف أنه لم يحدث تحريف؟

 وسنجيب أن تلاميذ المسيح حفظوا كلماته صحيح أن المسيح لم يعطِ أمراً مباشراً بكتابة  الإنجيل، ولكن هـناك سببان لاعتقادنا أن التلاميذ حفظوا الإنجيل، أولهما أن اليهود  كانوا يحفظون كتبهم بكل تدقيق، وكان التلميذ اليهودي يحفظ تعاليم معلّمه، وتقول  المشنا (التلميذ الصالح يشبه الحوض المطلي الذي لا تتسرب منه نقطة واحدة) وثانيهما  أن المسيح قال: (وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ، وَأَنْتُمْ لَا  تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟ كُلُّ مَنْ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَيَسْمَعُ كَلَامِي  وَيَعْمَلُ بِهِ، يُشْبِهُ إِنْسَاناً بَنَى بَيْتاً، وَحَفَرَ وَعَمَّقَ وَوَضَعَ  الْأَسَاسَ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ فَلَمَّا حَدَثَ سَيْلٌ صَدَمَ النَّهْرُ ذلِكَ  الْبَيْتَ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُزَعْزِعَهُ، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُؤَسَّساً عَلَى  الصَّخْرِ وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يَعْمَلُ، فَيُشْبِهُ إِنْسَاناً بَنَى  بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنْ دُونِ أَسَاسٍ، فَصَدَمَهُ النَّهْرُ فَسَقَطَ  حَالاً، وَكَانَ خَرَابُ ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ عَظِيماً) (لوقا 6:46-49) فإن كنتَ  تلميذاً للمسيح فإنك ستحفظ كلماته وتطبّقها على حياتك حتى لا تخرب.

ثم  نجيب أن تلاميذ المسيح كانوا حاضرين وهو يُلقي تعاليمه وكان المسيح معهم نحو أربع  سنوات، آخرها قبل أن يلقي بطرس موعظته بعشرة أيام فلو حدث خطأٌ لصحَّحه المسيح  فوراً وعلى ذلك فحتى لو لم تكن معنا مخطوطة متّى الأولى، ولو لم يكن لدينا تسجيل  لموعظة بطرس الأولى، فإننا نؤمن أن ما عندنا صحيح هـذا افتراض أساسي.

*من  صعود المسيح إلى  أول مخطوطة مكتوبة*
في  الشهور التالية لصعود المسيح أخذ عدد المسيحيين يزيد وبعد معجزة الشفاء التي أجراها  الله باسم المسيح على يدي بطرس ويوحنا (وَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا  الْكَلِمَةَ آمَنُوا، وَصَارَ عَدَدُ الرِّجَالِ نَحْوَ خَمْسَةِ آلَافٍ) (أعمال  4:4)

وقد  ألقى اليهود القبض على الرسل، لكن المسيحيين (وَكَانُوا لَا يَزَالُونَ كُلَّ  يَوْمٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَفِي الْبُيُوتِ مُعَلِّمِينَ وَمُبَشِّرِينَ بِيَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ وَكَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللّهِ تَنْمُو، وَعَدَدُ التَّلَامِيذِ يَتَكَاثَرُ  جِدّاً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَجُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْكَهَنَةِ يُطِيعُونَ  الْإِيمَانَ). أعمال  5:42 و6:7

 انتشار المسيحية خارج فلسطين
عندما  أعلن بطرس العقيدة الإنجيلية (يوم الخمسين) سمعه يهودٌ من أمم كثيرة (وَكَانَ  يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ  (مقيمين للاحتفال بالعيد) فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ  وَعِيلَامِيُّونَ، وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ، وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ  وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ  وَمِصْرَ، وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ،  وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلَاءُ، كِرِيتِيُّونَ  وَعَرَبٌ) (أعمال 2:5 و9- 11) وقد آمن كثيرون من هـؤلاء لما سمعوا وعظ بطرس وغيره  من الرسل ولما عادوا إلى بلادهم في إيران والعراق وتركيا وجزيرة العرب كرزوا في  بلادهم لشعوبهم برسالة الإنجيل.

وحدث  اضطهاد على المسيحيين في فلسطين استُشهِد البعض فيه، وتفرق البعض في اليهودية  والسامرة (فَالَّذِينَ تَشَتَّتُوا جَالُوا مُبَشِّرِينَ بِالْكَلِمَةِ) وكرز فيلبس  المبشر لوزير المالية الحبشي، فحمل معه الإنجيل للحبشة (أعمال 8) واضطهَد شاول  (الذي آمن في ما بعد وعُرف باسم بولس) المسيحيين، وسافر إلى دمشق ليلقي القبض عليهم  وهذا يعني أن المسيحية قد بلغت سوريا (أعمال 9) وقد وصل المضطَهَدون إلى فينيقية  (صور وصيدا) وقبرص ورجال قبرصيون وقيروانيون (من ليبيا) ذهبوا إلى أنطاكية في شمال  سوريا (الآن جنوب تركيا) (أعمال 11:19 و20) ويذكر أعمال 11 حدوث مجاعة أيام حكم  كلوديوس قيصر (الذي كان حاكماً عام 41 م) فنفترض أن الإنجيل كان قد انتشر في كل  هـذه البلاد خلال فترة تتراوح بين 12 إلى 15 سنة وهكذا انتشرت العقيدة الإنجيلية في  تركيا واليونان وعندنا ما يثبت أنها وصلت روما عام 49م، ففي تلك السنة بدأ  الإمبراطور كلوديوس يضطهد اليهود والمسيحيين، كما كتب المؤرخ سيوتنيوس عام 120م  (كان اليهود يُحدِثون اضطرابات مستمرة لأن اسم المسيح كان يُثيرهم، فطردهم كلوديوس  من روما) وقدم البشير لوقا الخبر نفسه (فَوَجَدَ (بولس) يَهُودِيّاً اسْمُهُ  أَكِيلَا، بُنْطِيَّ الْجِنْسِ، كَانَ قَدْ جَاءَ حَدِيثاً مِنْ إِيطَالِيَا،  وَبِرِيسْكِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ - لِأَنَّ كُلُودِيُوسَ كَانَ قَدْ أَمَرَ أَنْ  يَمْضِيَ جَمِيعُ الْيَهُودِ مِنْ رُومِيَةَ فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِمَا) (أعمال 18:2) (30)

وهذا  يعني أن كثيرين من الرومان اعتنقوا المسيحية وقتها، وأثار وعظهم غضب اليهود فأثار  اليهود الاضطرابات ففي سنة 49م كانت المسيحية قد انتشرت غرباً على الأقل إلى روما،  ولا بد أن عددهم بلغ مئات الآلاف.

وهناك  عبارة أخرى في سفر الأعمال تقدم تاريخاً محدداً: (فَأَقَامَ (بولس) سَنَةً  وَسِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ يُعَلِّمُ بَيْنَهُمْ (في كورنثوس) بِكَلِمَةِ اللّهِ وَلَمَّا  كَانَ غَالِيُونُ يَتَوَلَّى أَخَائِيَةَ، قَامَ الْيَهُودُ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  عَلَى بُولُسَ، وَأَتَوْا بِهِ إِلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلَايَةِ) (أعمال 18:11 و12)

وفي  مطلع هـذا القرن اعترض البعض على ما كتبه البشير لوقا، وقالوا إنه لم يكن هـناك  حاكم باسم (غاليون) في كورنثوس ولكن اكتُشفت كتابة على حجر في دلفي باليونان، ترجع  لعام 52م، تقول (لما كان لوسيوس جونيوس غاليون صديقي حاكماً في أخائية) ومن مراجع  أخرى تبيَّن أنه تولى الحكم في أول يوليو (تموز)، ولمدة سنة فيكون المؤرخ المقدس  صادقاً، وتكون إقامة بولس في كورنثوس قد تمت عام 52م.

وفي  عام 55م لما كان بولس في أفسس كتب رسالة لكنيسة كورنثوس (نسميها رسالة كورنثوس  الأولى) ويتفق علماء الكتاب المقدس على هـذا التاريخ، ولنفحص في ذلك نصَّين:
 (بُولُسُ، الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ بِمَشِيئَةِ اللّهِ... إِلَى  كَنِيسَةِ اللّهِ الَّتِي فِي كُورِنْثُوسَ... نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلَامٌ مِنَ  اللّهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. أَمِينٌ هـُوَ اللّهُ الَّذِي بِهِ  دُعِيتُمْ إِلَى شَرِكَةِ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا) (1كورنثوس 1:1 و2  و3 و9)
أما  النص الثاني فيقول: (وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْإِخْوَةُ بِالْإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي  بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ، وَقَبِلْتُمُوهُ، وَتَقُومُونَ فِيهِ، وَبِهِ أَيْضاً  تَخْلُصُونَ، إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّ كَلَامٍ بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ إِلَّا  إِذَا كُنْتُمْ قَدْ آمَنْتُمْ عَبَثاً! فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي  الْأَّوَلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ  خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ... وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِصَفَا ثُمَّ لِلِاثْنَيْ  عَشَرَ وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً لِأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِمِئَةِ  أَخٍ، أَكْثَرُهُمْ بَاقٍ إِلَى الْآنَ وَلكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ قَدْ رَقَدُوا وَبَعْدَ  ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ لِيَعْقُوبَ، ثُمَّ لِلرُّسُلِ أَجْمَعِينَ وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ...  ظَهَرَ لِي) (1كورنثوس 15:1-8)
ومن  هـذا نرى أن بولس يؤمن بالعقيدة (أ) أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا، وقام من الموت  في اليوم الثالث.  وهو  يؤمن بالعقيدة (ب) أن المسيح ابن الله.

وقد  وعظ بهذه (العقيدة الإنجيلية) لأهل كورنثوس شفاهاً لما كان بينهم عام 52م ليخلصوا  وها هـو يسجل كتابةً في رسالة عام 55م نفس ما وعظ به شفاهاً.

 والأغلب أن متّى دوَّن أقوال المسيح كتابة أثناء وجود المسيح على أرضنا، لأن لوقا  يقول: (كان كثيرون قد أخذوا بتأليف قصة في الأمور المتيقَّنة عندنا) (لوقا 1:1) لكن  رسالة كورنثوس الأولى هـي أول جزءٍ من (العهد الجديد) يمكن أن نحدّد تاريخ كتابته  ويقول بعض علماء الكتاب إن (إنجيل مرقس) و(رسالة يعقوب) كُتبا عام 50م، إلا أن هـذا  اجتهاد لا يقدرون أن يبرهنوه ولكننا متأكدون أن بولس سجّل في النصَّين اللذين  اقتبسناهما أعلاه (العقيدة الإنجيلية) المتداولة بين الكنائس شفاهاً، فجعل منها  (إنجيلاً مكتوباً) ظل متداولاً بلا تغيير حتى يومنا هـذا.




 صورة  1​ 
ويجد  القارئ في الصورة 1 جزءاً من 1كورنثوس 14 و15 من مخطوطةٍ على ورق البردي محفوظة في  مكتبة (تشستر بيتي) في دبلن بأيرلندا، يرجع تاريخها إلى عام 200م، وهي النص الأساسي  الذي أخذنا ترجماتنا الحديثة عنه.

 ويواجهنا السؤال ثانيةً: كيف نعرف أن الإنجيل حُفظ سليماً بدون تحريف أثناء سنوات  نقله شفاهاً؟ ربما نسي أحدٌ منه شيئاً ربما لم يُقِم المسيح لعازر من الموت، وربما  لم يقُل أبداً إنه (القيامة والحياة) ربما لم يصعد المسيح أبداً للسماء.

 ونجاوب ثانيةً: لا يمكن أن يكون قد حدث تحريف خلال أول 25 سنة بعد صعود المسيح، لأن  التلاميذ حفظوا كلامه فإن نسي أحدهم يذكّره زميله كما أن التلاميذ الأقربين للمسيح،  وهم يوحنا وبطرس ويعقوب وغيرهم كانوا أحياء، ويمكنهم منع أي تحريف وكان آلاف ممن  شاهدوا المعجزات أحياء، فلا يمكن إدخال تحريف على الإنجيل الذي انتشر حتى روما (على  الأقل) غرباً وإلى سوريا والعراق شرقاً، ومن تركيا إلى جنوب ليبيا.

ونحن  نؤمن أن الرسالة إلى كورنثوس صحيحة حتى لو لم تكن النسخة الأولى منها (بين أيدينا)  ونؤمن أن ما سجّله لوقا من تاريخ الكنيسة في سفر الأعمال هـو تسجيل صادق، لأن الروح  القدس أرشده ليكتبه، كما أن تأريخ المؤرخين الرومان والحفريات يؤيدان تأريخ لوقا.


30. Suetonius, LIFE OF  CLAUDIUS​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*ب.  الجمع  الأخير للقرآن والإنجيل*

ا*لقرآن  الذي جمعه زيد بن ثابت ولجنته*
في  القسم السابق رأينا كيف تجهّزت النسخة الأولى من القرآن في عهد الخليفة الأول أبي  بكر وكانت هـناك نسخ أخرى من القرآن مع بعض الصحابة، حسب ما سمعوه من محمد، أو  بنَسْخه ممن كانت لديه نسخة منه وكان عبد الله بن مسعود واحداً من أشهرهم، وكان  خادماً شخصياً للنبي وحضر بدراً وأُحداً، وكان يقول إنه حفظ سبعين سورة من فم النبي  مباشرة، ويقول الحديث إنه كان من أول من علّموا الناس تلاوة القرآن ومعروف أن مصحف  ابن مسعود كان يختلف في ترتيب سوره، ولم يكن يحتوي على (المعوَّذتين) (سورتي الفلق  والناس).

وكان  هـناك مصحف آخر مع أُبيّ بن كعب، وهو أنصاري كان كاتب محمد في المدينة وكان مصحف  أُبيّ يحتوي على سورتين غير موجودتين في مصحف عثمان هـما سورتا (الخلع والحفد) وآية  عن طمع الإنسان أوردها بعد آية 24 من سورة يونس وكان مصحف أُبيّ مستخدَماً في سوريا  قبل ظهور مصحف عثمان وكان أُبيّ أحد مساعدي زيد في تجهيز مصحف عثمان.

 وبالإضافة إلى ابن مسعود وأُبيّ، يذكر التاريخ الإسلامي والحديث وجود مصحف علي بن  أبي طالب مرتباً حسب ترتيب نزول الآيات، فكان يبدأ بسورة العلق (رقمها 96) ويذكر  السيوطي في (الإتقان) مصحف ابن عباس الذي كان يحتوي على سورتي الخلع والحفد، كما  يذكر مصحف أبي موسى المستعمل في البصرة والذي كان يحتوي على سورتي الخلع والحفد  والآية التي تتحدث عن طمع الإنسان (راجع المصاحف للسِّجستاني، باب اختلاف المصاحف).

جاء  في صحيح البخاري (جزء 6 ص 226 طبعة دار الشعب بالقاهرة، وفي (كتاب المصاحف)  للسجستاني طبعة دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، 1985، وفي مقدمة تفسير الطبري، طبعة دار  الفكر، بيروت 1984 ص 26) أن حذيفة بن اليمان قدِم على عثمان بن عفان، وكان يغزو مع  أهل العراق قبل أرمينية وأذربيجان في غزوهم ذلك الفوج ممن اجتمع من أهل العراق وأهل  الشام، ويتنازعون في القرآن حتى سمع حذيفة من اختلافهم ما ذعره.
فقال  حذيفة لعثمان: يا أمير المؤمنين، أدرك هـذه الأمة قبل أن يختلفوا في الكتاب اختلاف  اليهود والنصارى في الكتب وقال: غزوت أرمينية فحضرها أهل العراق وأهل الشام، فإذا  أهل الشام يقرأون بقراءة أُبيّ بن كعب، فيأتون بما لم يسمع أهل العراق، فتكفّرهم  أهل العراق وإذا أهل العراق يقرأون بقراءة ابن مسعود، فيأتون بما لم يسمع أهل  الشام، فتكفّرهم أهل الشام).
ثم  يقول البخاري: (فأرسل عثمان إلى حفصة أن أرسلي إلينا بالصحف ننسخها في المصاحف ثم  نردّها إليك، فأرسلت بها حفصة إلى عثمان،فأمر زيد بن ثابت وعبد الله بن الزبير  وسعيد بن العاص وعبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هـشام فنسخوها في المصاحف وقال عثمان  للرهط القرشيين الثلاثة: إذا اختلفتم أنتم وزيد بن ثابت في شيء من القرآن فاكتبوه  بلغة قريش، فإنما نزل بلسانهم ففعلوا حتى إذا نسخوا الصحف في المصاحف ردَّ عثمان  الصحف إلى حفصة، وأرسل إلى كل أفق بمصحف مما نسخوا، وأمرهم أن يحرقوا كل مصحف يخالف  المصحف الذي أرسل به فذاك زمان حُرقت المصاحف بالعراق بالنار).
وجاء  في صحيح البخاري (جزء 6 ص 226):
(قال  ابن شهاب: وأخبرني خارجة بن زيد بن ثابت، سمع زيد بن ثابت قال: فقدتُ آيةً من  الأحزاب حين نسخنا المصحف، فقد كنت أسمع رسول الله يقرأ بها فالتمسناها فوجدناها مع  خزيمة بن ثابت الأنصاري: من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه (سورة الأحزاب  23) فألحقناها في سورتها بالمصحف).
والآن  وقد رأينا أسلوب زيد بن ثابت في جمع سور القرآن، تعالوا نر كيف جُمع الإنجيل،  وسنركز على إنجيل لوقا لأننا نملك معلومات أوفر على أسلوبه في الجمع.

 تسجيل أحداث الإنجيل
خلال  السنوات السبع والعشرين بعد صعود المسيح كان الرسل يبنون مواعظهم على: (أ) النبوات  التي وردت عن السيد المسيح في توراة موسى ومزامير داود وكتابات سائر أنبياء اليهود،  ثم: (ب) شهادات الرسل الذين قالوا بتحقيق تلك النبوات.

 وبمرور الوقت أرشد الروح القدس البشيرين الأربعة ليسجلوا كتابةً أحداث حياة المسيح  وتعاليمه ولكنهم لم يسجلوا تاريخ عملهم (كما هـو الأمر مع القرآن) ولذلك لا نعلم  بالتحديد متى بدأوا كتابتها ولقد ذكرنا بابياس الذي جمع الأحاديث المسيحية، وقال إن  البشير متّى كان أول من سجّل أقوال المسيح، وإن البشير مرقس سجّل ما قاله له الرسول  بطرس، وإن البشير لوقا كان رفيق الرسول بولس، وإن البشير يوحنا كتب بشارته في أفسس  بعد أن تقدّم به العمر.

 ويعاوننا التاريخ المسيحي بتقديم تواريخ تقريبية للكتابة ويذكر المؤرخ الروماني  تاسيتوس المسيحيين في مجال كتابته عن حريق روما أثناء حكم الامبراطور نيرون عام 64م  فيقول:
(لا  تقدر كل النجدة التي يقدمها الإنسان، وكل العطايا التي يسبغها الحاكم، وكل الأضاحي  المقدَّمة للآلهة أن تنجي نيرون من العار الذي لصق به نتيجة أمره بإحراق روما ولكي  يُسكِت الإشاعة اتَّهم باطلاً وعاقب بعذابات شديدة الجماعة المعروفة بالمسيحيين  المكروهين بسبب جرائمهم المنكرة والمسيح الذي يحمل المسيحيون اسمه كان قد قُتل في  عهد بيلاطس البنطي، والي اليهودية أثناء حكم طيباريوس ولكن خرافته انتشرت من جديد،  ليس في اليهودية وحدها حيث نشأ هـذا الشر، بل وفي روما أيضاً) (31)
ومن  كتابة تاسيتوس يتضح أن الرومان صدّقوا أن المسيح مات في عهد بيلاطس كما يقول  الإنجيل، كما يتضح الاضطهاد القاسي الذي حلّ بالمسيحيين ويقول التقليد المسيحي إن  الرسولين بطرس وبولس قُتلا في هـذا الاضطهاد ولما لم يذكر البشير لوقا خبر موتهما  في نهاية سفر الأعمال، فقد قال بعض علماء المسيحية إن سفر الأعمال لا بد كُتب قبل  حدوث ذلك الاضطهاد، أثناء السنتين اللتين قضاهما لوقا مع بولس في روما ولو صدق هـذا  فإن سفر الأعمال يكون قد كُتب عام 62 أو 63م، وتكون بشارة لوقا قد كُتبت نحو عام  60م أثناء انتظار لوقا محاكمة بولس في فلسطين.

 كفاءة لوقا كجامع للمعلومات
يقول  الرسول بولس عن لوقا إنه (الطبيب الحبيب) (كولوسي 4:14) فهذه الشهادة، بالإضافة إلى  الأسلوب الراقي لكتابة لوقا باليونانية، يعلنان عن درجة ثقافة لوقا العالية وقد صحب  لوقا بولسَ في مناسبتين على الأقل: مرة لفترة قصيرة من ترواس في تركيا إلى فيلبي في  اليونان (أعمال 16:10-40) ومرة ثانية لعدة سنوات سافر خلالها مع الرسول بولس من  فيلبي إلى أورشليم، وانتظر مع بولس سنتين مدة سجنه في أورشليم، ثم قضى معه سنتين  أخريين أثناء سجنه في روما (أعمال 20:6-28:31) وأثناء وجود لوقا مع بولس في فلسطين  سنحت له الفرصة أن يلتقي بكثيرين ممن عرفوا المسيح، مثل يعقوب (أخي الرب) غير  الشقيق ويصف لوقا هـذا اللقاء بالقول: (وَفِي الْغَدِ دَخَلَ بُولُسُ مَعَنَا إِلَى  يَعْقُوبَ، وَحَضَرَ جَمِيعُ الْمَشَايِخِ) (أعمال 21:18) ولقد كان يعقوب هـذا يعلم  كل شيء عن ميلاد المسيح العذراوي، وكيف عمل مع يوسف في النجارة وينفرد لوقا بذكر  المناقشة التي دارت بين المسيح وشيوخ اليهود في أورشليم لما كان المسيح في الثانية  عشرة من العمر (لوقا 2:41-50) وهي حقيقة يسهل عليه أن يعرفها من يعقوب هـذا.

ونقرأ  في 1كورنثوس 15:7 أن المسيح بعد قيامته ظهر ليعقوب، ولا بد أن لوقا سأل يعقوب عن  هـذا الظهور وما قاله المسيح له أثناءه.

 وبالإضافة إلى شهادة يعقوب، فربما كانت العذراء مريم حية، ويكون أن لوقا سألها  شخصياً عن الميلاد العذراوي، لأنه الوحيد الذي أورد كلمات الملاك جبرائيل لها:  (اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ،  فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللّهِ) (لوقا  1:35 و36)
ولا  بد أن لوقا سأل مئات الأشخاص الذين رأوا معجزات المسيح، أثناء إقامته مدة السنتين  اللتين كان بولس فيهما مسجوناً في فلسطين ولا بد أنه التقى ببعض (الخمسمئة أخ)  الذين ظهر المسيح لهم بعد قيامته، دفعةً واحدة (1 كورنثوس 15:6)

كما  أن البشير لوقا كان يعرف البشير مرقس لأنهما كانا مع بولس في وقت واحد ويقول بولس  في نهاية رسالته إلى كنيسة كولوسي: (يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَرِسْتَرْخُسُ  الْمَأْسُورُ مَعِي، وَمَرْقُسُ ابْنُ أُخْتِ بَرْنَابَا... يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ  لُوقَا الطَّبِيبُ الْحَبِيبُ).  كولوسي 4:10 و14

ولقد  رأينا في حديث بابياس أن البشير مرقس كتب بشارته عن فم بطرس وبمقارنة بشارتي مرقس  ولوقا نكتشف أن لوقا لا بد قد اطّلع على بشارة مرقس واتَّخذها كأحد مراجعه وربما  حصل على بشارة مرقس من كاتبها مباشرة أثناء سجن بولس وكل هـذه شواهدٌ تبرهن أن لوقا  تحقَّق من كل ما حصل عليه من معرفة بأقوال المسيح وأعماله من شهود عدول، كما فعل  زيد بن ثابت ورفاقه في تحقيق صحّة آيات القرآن
أسلوب  لوقا في جمع مادة بشارته.

وما  حدث مع القرآن حدث مع الإنجيل، فقد جمع كثيرون أقوال المسيح وأعماله وهذا ما يقوله  البشير لوقا في فاتحة بشارته: (إِذْ كَانَ كَثِيرُونَ قَدْ أَخَذُوا بِتَأْلِيفِ  قِصَّةٍ فِي الْأُمُورِ الْمُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَا، كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا  الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّاماً لِلْكَلِمَةِ،  رَأَيْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِذْ قَدْ تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْأَوَّلِ  بِتَدْقِيقٍ، أَنْ أَكْتُبَ عَلَى التَّوَالِي إِلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ  ثَاوُفِيلُسُ، لِتَعْرِفَ صِحَّةَ الْكَلَامِ الَّذِي عُلِّمْتَ بِهِ) (لوقا 1:1-4)

يبدأ  لوقا بالقول إن كثيرين جمعوا أقوال المسيح ووصفوا معجزاته، كما سمعوها من معاينيها  ومن خدّام الكلمة و(الكلمة) هـنا تشير إلى المسيح (كلمة الله) ويقول لوقا إنه  تتبَّع كل شيء بالتدقيق (على فم شاهدين على الأقل كما تأمر التثنية 19:15 في عدد  الشهود) ثم سجَّل أخباره المفرحة لحاكم اسمه (ثاوفيلس) والآن دعونا نلقِ نظرة سريعة  على سائر البشائر:

 بشارة مرقس
كان  مرقس أحد سكان أورشليم، ولا بد عرف بطرس وسائر الرسل منذ حداثته ثم كان مع بطرس في  روما، لأن بطرس يقول: (تُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمُ (الكنيسة) الَّتِي فِي بَابِلَ (روما)  الْمُخْتَارَةُ مَعَكُمْ، وَمَرْقُسُ ابْنِي) (1بطرس 5:13) وهذه الآية تؤكد وجود  مرقس مع بطرس واستقاءه الحقائق منه وربما روى بطرس البشارة بالأرامية وكتبها مرقس  (ككاتبٍ له) باليونانية، ويقول العارفون بالأرامية واليونانية: 
(توجد  أدلة غير قليلة في بشارة مرقس على أن المادة الأصلية كانت أولاً بالأرامية، لأن لغة  البشارة اليونانية، في بعض الأماكن، تحتفظ بوضوح بالتعبيرات الأرامية) (ف ف بروس في  كتابه (وثائق العهد الجديد، هـل هـي صحيحة؟)) (32)
ويقول  التقليد المسيحي إن بطرس استُشهد أثناء اضطهاد الإمبراطور نيرون للمسيحيين، والذي  بدأ عام 64م ويقترح د بوكاي أن مرقس ربما سجّل ما حفظته ذاكرته بعد موت بطرس، وذلك  عام 70م ولكن لما كان الأغلب أن لوقا كتب بشارته عام 60م، وقد اتَّخذ من بشارة مرقس  مرجعاً له، فإن معظم علماء الكتاب المقدس المحافظين، مع آباء الكنيسة الأوَّلين  (أمثال أوريجانوس وإيرينيموس وأكليمندس الإسكندري) يعتقدون أن مرقس كتب بشارته عام  50م

وكما  سنرى، فإن اختيار د بوكاي لعام 70م موعداً لكتابة بشارة مرقس لا يعتمد على دليل من  داخل البشارة أو من خارجها، ولكنه يتبع (افتراضاً أساسياً) قام عليه (نقد الصيغة  اللغوية) الذي يفترض عدم وجود معجزات ولا وحي.

 بشارة متّى
لا  نعرف تاريخاً محدداً لكتابة بشارة متّى وكما سنرى، فإن الرسائل والكتابات المسيحية  الأولى التي لدينا قد اقتبست منها ويقول بابياس إن متّى كان أول من سجّل تعاليم  المسيح.

ولقد  كان متى جابي ضرائب، استجاب لدعوة المسيح له ليتبعه وكانت وظيفته تتطلّب في حاملها  أن يعرف اللاتينية والأرامية ليسجل الضرائب المطلوبة، وربما يعرف اليونانية، لغة  التجارة في وقته وهذا يعني أنه يملك الإمكانيات التي تؤهّله لتسجيل أقوال المسيح  وقال بابياس إنه سجل تعاليم المسيح باللغة العبرية (الأرامية).

ولقد  تبع متّى المسيح من بلد لآخر يصغي إلى تعاليمه ويسجلها، دون أن يحدد تاريخ إلقاء  تلك التعاليم (كما لم يسجل أحدٌ تاريخ نزول آيات القرآن) وتسجيل التاريخ لا يعنينا  كثيراً، فليس مهمّاً أن نعرف أين ومتى قال المسيح (فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ  كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هـُوَ كَامِلٌ) (متى 5:48)

ثم  جاء شخصٌ آخر فعل ما فعله لوقا، وجمع مجموعته من أعمال المسيح وأقواله، فأخذ من  بشارة مرقس المنقولة عن بطرس، ثم ترجم ما كتبه متّى إلى اليونانية، وأضاف إليه ما  أخذه عن مرقس وكان أشهر ما قدَّمه (الموعظة على الجبل) (متى 5-7) التي يتحدث المسيح  فيها عن الصلاة والصوم والطلاق والزنا بالقلب، وغير ذلك من المواقف الروحية  القلبية، مع أصعب ما أمر المسيح به، وهو قوله: (أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ بَارِكُوا  لَاعِنِيكُمْ أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لِأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ  يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ  الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ) (متى 5:44 و45) ولقد نفَّذ المسيح هـذا الأمر لما صلى  من أجل أعدائه الذين صلبوه وقال: (يَا أَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لِأَنَّهُمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ) (لوقا 23:34)
وواضح  من الأمر (لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات) أنه يتحدث عن بنوية روحية  معنوية، لا جسدية حرفية.

 وتنفرد بشارة متّى بذكر بعض أحداث حياة المسيح، كزيارة الحكماء الذين جاءوا من  المشرق، وسجدوا للمسيح الطفل في المذود، وذلك لأن متى كتب بشارته لليهود الذين  يعرفون النبوات التي جاءت في توراتهم عن قدوم حكماء وسجودهم للمسيح، في سفر إشعياء  60:3

 بشارة يوحنا
يُقال  إن يوحنا كتب بشارته في مرحلة متأخرة من عمره بين عامي 90 و95م، ولكن لا توجد في  بشارته أية إشارة إلى تاريخ كتابتها وقد بدأ علماء الكتاب أخيراً يُرجِعون زمن  كتابتها إلى تاريخ مبكر عن ذلك وقال وليم أُلبرايت (وهو من أشهر رجال الحفريات) في  كتابه (اكتشافات حديثة في بلاد الكتاب المقدس): (يمكن أن نقول بتأكيد إنه لا يوجد  أساس قوي لتأريخ كتابة أي سفر من العهد الجديد بعد عام 80م) (33)

لماذا  وضع د بوكاي هـذه التواريخ؟

اقتبس  د بوكاي كتابات بعض علماء العهد الجديد، واختار التواريخ التالية للبشارات الأربع:  متّى: 80م مرقس: 70م لوقا: 70-90م يوحنا: في التسعينات وتلاحظ أن كل هـذه التواريخ  جاءت بعد عام 70م لماذا؟ لأن أورشليم أُخرِبت عام 70م، ويسجل متى ومرقس ولوقا  نبوَّة المسيح بخرابها وخراب هـيكلها يسجل مرقس: (وَفِيمَا هـُوَ (المسيح) خَارِجٌ  مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلَامِيذِهِ: (يَا مُعَلِّمُ، انْظُرْ  مَا هـذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ وَهذِهِ الْأَبْنِيَةُ؟) فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: (أَتَنْظُرُ  هـذِهِ الْأَبْنِيَةَ الْعَظِيمَةَ؟ لَا يُتْرَكُ حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لَا  يُنْقَضُ) (مرقس 13:1 و2)

وقد  اقتبس د بوكاي أقوال علماء العهد الجديد الذين يؤمنون بنظرية الوثائق ونقد الصيغة  الأدبية، اللذين درسناهما في فصلي 2 و3 من هـذا الجزء وعرف أن أصحاب هـاتين  الفكرتين لا يؤمنون بالوحي ولا بالمعجزات ولذلك وضعوا تاريخ كتابة البشائر بعد عام  70م فتكون أورشليم قد أُخرِبت قبل الكتابة، مما ينفي أن البشائر حملت النبوات  المسبَّقة بخراب أورشليم!

ذكرنا  أن البشائر لا تسجل تاريخ كتابتها، فربما كُتبت في السنوات العشر الأولى بعد موت  المسيح، وقد قال د جون روبنسون في كتابه (إعادة تأريخ العهد الجديد) الذي نشره في  لندن عام 1976 إن كل كتب العهد الجديد كُتبت قبل عام 70م (34)

وقد  أعطانا د بوكاي رسماً بيانياً (ص 97) يبرهن أن للبشر يداً في تحريف الكتاب المقدس  ويقدم الرسم البياني التالي جمع مادة البشائر كما وصفنا في هـذه الصفحات:



 رسم  بياني - 1 جمع البشائر  (قريباًً سنضيفه باللغة العربية)​ 
واضح  من هـذا الرسم أني أوافق على تأريخ د بوكاي وحتى لو اتفقنا مع تواريخه، فإن كل  علماء العهد الجديد يؤمنون أن كثيراً من أسفار العهد الجديد كُتبت بين سنة 52 و70م،  كما يتفقون أن عام 95م شهد كتابة العهد الجديد كله، ويتفقون أن كل من كتبوا العهد  الجديد كانوا مؤمنين ب (العقيدة الإنجيلية) وأضع التنبير على التاريخ 52-70م لأنه  يشكل مدة 26-44 سنة بعد بدء خدمة المسيح العلنية ونحن نذكر أن عثمان أرسل مصحفه  للآفاق نحو عام 26 هـ، أي بعد نحو 40 سنة من بداية دعوة محمد لقومه وفي هـذه نرى  التشابه بين تأريخ العهد الجديد وتأريخ القرآن.

 ويواجهنا السؤال مرة أخرى: (ولكن كيف تعرف؟)

 ونجاوب: نؤمن أن التلاميذ كانوا أبراراً صالحين يريدون معرفة الحق السماوي وأن  يطيعوه ويقول القرآن إنه أُوحي إليهم، وإنهم أنصار الله كما نؤمن أنه كان هـناك  شهود عيان كثيرون لمعجزات المسيح وتعاليمه، يمكنهم أن يشهدوا للحق ويُزهِقون الباطل  ونؤمن أن الروح القدس أرشدهم وألهمهم ليكتبوا الصواب صحيح أننا لا نملك النسخة  الأصلية، ولكننا نؤمن أن بين أيدينا كتاب الله: التوراة والإنجيل.

 احتياطات عثمان لحفظ وحدة نصوص القرآن
ذكرنا  في هـذا القسم بعض الأحاديث عن كيفية جمع القرآن بإشراف زيد بن ثابت، والتي ورد في  أحدها: (حتى إذا نسخوا الصحف في المصاحف ردَّ عثمان الصحف إلى حفصة، وأرسل إلى كل  أفق بمصحف مما نسخوا، وأمرهم أن يحرقوا كل مصحف يخالف المصحف الذي أرسل به فذاك  زمان حُرقت المصاحف بالعراق بالنار)

لقد  قرر عثمان ألا يكون هـناك اختلاف في القرآن، فأحرق كل النسخ ما عدا نسخة زيد أحرق  نسختي علي وأُبيّ بن كعب وروى السِّجستاني أن بعض العراقيين طلبوا من ابن أُبي أن  يريهم مصحف أبيه، فقال لهم إن عثمان (قبضه) وقد أمر عثمانُ ابنَ مسعود في العراق أن  يحرق نسخته، ولكن ابن مسعود رفض ذلك ولا بد أنها أُبيدت بعد موته ولو أن عثمان لم  يحرق المصاحف لبقيت أربع نسخ (أو أكثر) تشهد لصحّة القرآن، فهي شهادة شاهدِي عيان  وسامعين بالآذان لما قاله محمد ولقد رأينا أن التوراة تطلب شاهدَين، ولكن عثمان لم  يُبقِ إلا على شاهد واحد
وإني  أسأل القارئ المسلم: على أي أساس تبرهن لنفسك (ودعْكَ من بَرْهَنة ذلك للمسيحيين)  أنه لم يحدث تحريف لفظي لنصوص القرآن؟ وما هـو رأي د بوكاي في ما فعله عثمان؟ يكتب  بوكاي في كتابه (الرجل) (ص 163) جملة صاغها بتدقيق: (نعلم أن الإسلام انتشر بسرعة  كبيرة بعد موت محمد إلى مناطق بعيدة عن منشئه، بين أقوام لم تكن أغلبيتها تعرف  العربية، فاتَّخذوا بعض الاحتياطات الخاصة حتى لا يعاني النص القرآني من هـذا  التوسع)

ولو  أن أحد المسيحيين كتب عبارة كهذه، أما كان د بوكاي يتَّهمه بالدفاع البهلواني  وإخفاء الحقائق وخداع المؤمنين!

ويدين  د بوكاي المسيحيين بقسوة ويتهمهم ب ( استبعاد لكثيرٍ من المؤلفات وربما كان ما حُذف  مائة إنجيل) (ص 99) ولو أنه لا يقدم برهاناً على ما يقول ومعروف أنه لم تكن لدى  المسيحيين الأولين أية سلطة سياسية حتى تولى قسطنطين الحكم عام 324م فلم يكن  بإمكانهم أن يستبعدوا مؤلفات أو يحذفوا مئة إنجيل! صحيح أن بعض الكتب المقدسة  المسيحية أُحرقت، ولكن هـذا كان تنفيذاً لأوامر غير المسيحيين، ففي عام 303م أمر  الإمبراطور الوثني دقلديانوس بإحراق كتب المسيحيين القانونية والأبوكريفية، ولكن  الكنيسة لم تفعل هـذا.

وفي  عام 393م انعقد سنودس (مجلس كنسي أعلى) في هـِبو بشمال أفريقيا، أقرَّ قائمة بأسماء  الكتب القانونية التي اعتبرها مكتوبة بإشراف الرسل ولما كنا نعلم أن المخطوطتين  الفاتيكانية والسينائية قد كُتبتا قبل اجتماع هـذه السنودس ب 40-50 سنة، وكلاهما  تحتويان على 27 سفراً، ندرك أن المسيحيين الأولين قد قبلوا هـذه الأسفار السبعة  والعشرين نتيجة مناقشة حرة، في وقت لم تكن الكنيسة تملك فيه أية قوة سياسية تفرض  رأيها!

وكان  يجب على د بوكاي أن يذكر هـذا، خصوصاً وأنه أغفل ما فعله عثمان ومع ذلك فهو يقول:  (ولا نستطيع إلا أن نأسف مع الأب بومار على اختفاء كمٍّ ضخمٍ من الكتب التي  اعتبرَتها الكنيسة مزوَّرة) (ص 100) ومع ذلك فهو لا يأسف على إحراق عثمان نسخ  المصاحف الأصلية، ولا يتكرم حتى بذكر ذلك، ويكتفي بذكر (احتياطات عثمان الخاصة)!  لقد قال المسيح: (وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ...  وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ!) (متى 7:3 و4) إن ما ينتقد به د بوكاي الكتاب  المقدس قشَّة بالنسبة لما فعله عثمان بنُسخ القرآن التي كانت بيد كبار الصحابة.

ونضيف  أن العدد الوفير من (الأناجيل والرسائل) التي ذكرها د بوكاي (وسنشير إلى بعضها في  قسم (د)) تورد كلها (العقيدة الإنجيلية) باستثناء إنجيل برنابا، الإنجيل المزيف  الذي يناقض القرآن والأناجيل الصحيحة (انظر كتابنا (إنجيل برنابا إنجيل مزيف) لعوض  سمعان)
مصير  نسخة القرآن الأولى والفريدة.

ولكن  ماذا كان مصير النسخة الأولى من القرآن التي جُمعت بأمر أبي بكر، والتي أعادها  عثمان إلى حفصة بعد أن وعدها بذلك؟ يقول السجستاني: (أخبرني سالم بن عبد الله أن  مروان (حاكم المدينة) كان يرسل إلى حفصة يسألها الصحف التي كُتب منها القرآن، فتأبى  حفصة أن تعطيه إياها قال سالم:
فلما  تُوفيت حفصة ورجعنا من دفنها أرسل مروان بالعزيمة إلى عبد الله بن عمر (شقيق حفصة)  ليرسلنَّ إليه بتلك الصحف فأرسل بها إليه عبد الله بن عمر، فأمر بها مروان فشُققت  فقال مروان: إنما فعلتُ هـذا لأن ما فيها قد كُتب وحُفظ بالمصحف، فخشيتُ إن طال  بالناس زمان أن يرتاب في شأن هـذه الصحف مرتاب، أو يقول إنه قد كان شيء منها لم  يُكتَب) (ص 32)
 وبتدمير مصحف حفصة ومصحف ابن مسعود بالكوفة تكون مصادر القرآن الأساسية قد ضاعت،  بدون الاحتفاظ بنسخ منها ولكن في القرنين الثاني والثالث الهجريين، ويُطلق عليها  (فترة الاجتهاد) كان علماء الإسلام يفضّلون قراءة على قراءة أخرى من قراءات الصحابة  ولكن الأصوليين لم يقبلوا هـذا، حتى أن العالِم البغدادي المشهور (ابن شَنَبُوذ)  (245-328 هـ) أُجبر أن ينكر علناً قراءاته من النسخ القديمة إذ يروي الطبري في  تاريخه (ج11 ص 291 دار المعارف، القاهرة، دت) أن الوزير ابن مقلة أحضر ابن شنبوذ في  شهر صفر عام 323 هـ وقال له: (بلغني أنك تقرأ حروفاً في القرآن بخلاف ما في المصحف،  وكان ذلك بحضرة ابن مجاهد وأهل القرآن فاعترف بقراءة ما عُزي إليه من الحروف، ومنها  (إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاَةِ ... فَامضوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ) (سورة الجمعة آية  62:9 ، وهي في المصحف الحالي (إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله))  وأغلظ ابن شنبوذ للوزير والجماعة، ونصر ما عُزي إليه ثم استُتيب عن قراءة الحروف،  فتاب منها).

وإن  كان د بوكاي يكرر أن المسيحيين غيّروا وحرَّفوا إنجيلهم، فماذا يقول في ما عمله  عثمان ولجنته وما عمله مروان؟ ألم يغيّروا في القرآن ما شاءوا أن يغيروا؟ وهذا عين  ما قالته حميدة بنت أبي أويس، قالت: (قرأ عليَّ أبي وهو ابن ثمانين في مصحف عائشة  (إن الله وملائكته يصلّون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمَنوا صلّوا عليه وسلّموا  تسليماً، وعلى الذين يصلّون في الصفوف الأولى) وذلك قبل أن يغيّر عثمان المصحف)  (القرآن المجيد، دروزة، ص 58).

لقد  قدمنا رسماً بيانياً (رقم 1) عن جمع البشائر، وسنفعل الشيء نفسه مع القرآن في الرسم  البياني (رقم 2) لنشرح مصادر ونقل القرآن كما كشفته لنا الأحاديث المذكورة أعلاه.



 رسم  بياني 2 - جمع القرآن  (قريباًً سنضيفه باللغة العربية)​ 
وكان  يمكن أن يكون هـذا الرسم البياني أكثر تعقيداً لو أضفنا مصحف أبي موسى الأشعري الذي  كان مستخدماً في البصرة ولكن ما قدمناه  يرينا التشابه بين جمع الإنجيل وجمع القرآن.

ونعود  نوجّه السؤال: كيف تعرف إن كان القرآن الذي بين يديك الآن يماثل تماماً القرآن الذي  نزل على محمد؟

 خاتمة
 بالرغم من إحراق عثمان للمصاحف يؤمن المسلمون أن لا اختلاف يُذكر قد جرى لعقائد  القرآن الأساسية فكيف يقول أحدٌ إن تغييراً قد حدث للعقائد الإنجيلية الأساسية؟

وإن  كان القرآن الذي جاء بعد الإنجيل بستمئة سنة يختلف مع الإنجيل، فعلى المسلمين أن  يجدوا حلاً آخر للمشكلة غير اتهام الإنجيل بالتحريف لقد افترضوا أساساً أن الإنجيل  تحرف، دون أن يقدموا برهاناً واحداً على ذلك.

ويتفق  المسيحيون مع المسلمين على ما جاء في سورة يونس 64 (لا تبديل لكلمات الله).


 31.  Tacitus, TACITUS  ANNALS, XV​  32.  F F Bruce, THE  NEW TESTAMENT ********S, Intervarsity Press, Downers Grove, Ill, , p  ​  33.  William Albright,  RECENT DISCOVERIES IN BIBLE LANDS, Funk and Wagnalls, New York, , p  ​  34.  A T Robinson,  RELATING THE NEW TESTAMENT, London, SCM Press, ​  35.  Bruce M Metzger,  THE TEXT OF THE NEW TESTAMENT, Oxford University Press, New York, ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*ج.  قراءات  مختلفة في القرآن والكتاب المقدس*

 قراءات مختلفة في القرآن
 بالرغم من المجهود الهائل في منع القراءات المختلفة، إلا أن اختلافاً كبيراً منها  ظهر، أحصى ابن مسعود منه أكثر من 1700 اختلافاً.


    فهناك اختلافات نتجت عن خطإ غير مقصود (طبعاً) من النسّاخ. 
 وقد    يكتب أحدهم ملاحظة على الهامش، فيُدخِلها أحد النسّاخ بعد ذلك في النص. 
    وهناك اختلافات بسبب سماح محمد بقراءة القرآن على سبعة أحرف. 
    وإليك بعض الاختلافات في قراءة سورة الفاتحة:

في    الآية 3 (مَالِكِ يومِ الدّين) قُرئت (ملك يوم الدين) وقرأ أبو حنيفة (مَلَكَ    يومَ الدّين) وقرأ أبو هـريرة (مالكَ).

في    الآية 5 (إيّاك) قُرئت (إياك) (بتخفيف الياء) و(أَيّاك) و(هَيّاك).

في    الآية 6 (اهدِنا الصراط) قرأ عبد الله (أَرشِدنا) والصراط تُكتب بالصاد وبالسين    و(صراط الذين أنعمتَ عليهم) قرأ ابن مسعود (من أنعمت).

في    الآية 7 (غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين) قرأ عمر وعلي (وغير الضالين).

وفي    آخر سورة الفاتحة (آمين) قال أبو حنيفة إن الواجب عدم الجهر بها، لأنها ليست من    القرآن.



 صورة 2​ أيات من القرآن 24: 34-36 سنة 150 هـ من    غير تنقيط​
    وهناك اختلاف في القراءات نشأ عن أن تنقيط كلمات القرآن جاء بعد نحو 150 سنة من    كتابته قال السِّجستاني في كتابه (المصاحف) إن (الحسن وابن سيرين كانا يكرهان نقط    المصحف، وإن الحسن ومحمد كانا يكرهان نقط المصحف بالنحو) (ص 158 و159) ولك أن    تتخيل كيف يمكن تمييز حرف الباء بدون تنقيطها هـل هـي تاء، أم ثاء، أم نون، أم    ياء، أم باء؟ وكذلك الأمر في الجيم والحاء والخاء، والدال والذال، والراء والزاي،    والسين والشين، والصاد والضاد، والطاء والظاء، والعين والغين، والفاء والقاف!    والصورة رقم 2 التي تراها هـي لآيات من سورة النور، من مصحف يرجع تاريخ كتابته    إلى نحو عام 150 هـ، محفوظ بالمتحف البريطاني بلندن، وأظنها أقدم نسخة معروفة    للقرآن. 
 وإليك  السطر السابع من الصورة كما  تجده في المصحف أعلاه:





بعد  وضع النقط:





بعد  وضع النقط والتشكيل:





تقول  الآية 35 من سورة النور 24: (اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ مَثَلُ  نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ  كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لاَ  شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلاَ غَرْبِيَّةٍ) فكيف نعرف المقصود من الفعل المبني للمجهول (يوقَد)  بدون تنقيط؟ إن بدأ بالياء، يكون عائداً على الكوكب وإن بدأ بالتاء يكون عائداً على  الزجاجة!

صحيح  أن أكثر من 99% من القراءات المختلفة (بسبب غياب التنقيط والتشكيل) لا تؤثر في  المعنى لكن لنتأمل آية 60 من سورة المائدة 5: (قُلْ هـَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ  مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ  وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتَ) يبدو من  القراءة السطحية أن الفاعل للفعل (عَبَدَ) هـو الله ولكن من المستحيل أن يعبد اللهُ  الصنمَ المعروف بالطاغوت! وهناك 19 قراءة مختلفة لهذه الآية: سبع منها لابن مسعود،  وأربع لأُبيّ بن كعب، وست لابن عباس، وواحدة لعُبيد بن عُمير، وواحدة لأنَس بن مالك  وإليك قراءات ابن مسعود السبع لهذه الآية:

ومَن  عَبَدوا الطاغوتَ
 وعَبَدةَ الطاغوتِ
 وعُبَدَ الطاغوتُ
 وَعَبُدَ الطاغوتُ
 وَعُبُدَ الطاغوتِ
 وعُبِدَتِ الطاغوتُ
 عُبَّدَ الطاغوتَ

في  هـذه القراءات جُعل الفعل في صيغة الجمع ليكون المعنى أن القردة والخنازير هـم  الذين عبدوا الطاغوت وجُعل الفعل في صيغة المبني للمجهول ليُعبَد الطاغوتُ من قِبَل  القردة والخنازير وجعل (عبد) اسماً ليكون المعنى أن القردة والخنازير من عَبَدَةِ  الطاغوتِ.

 وتأكيداً لهذا نجد عائشة تجيب عند سؤالها عن لحن القرآن (إن هـذان لساحران) (سورة  طه 63) وعن قوله (والمقيمين الصلاة والمؤتون الزكاة) (سورة النساء 162) وعن قوله   (إن الذين آمنوا والذين هـادوا والصابئون والنصارى) (سورة المائدة 69) قالت: (يا  ابن أختي، هـذا من عمل الكتّاب، أخطأوا في الكتاب) (السجستاني (كتاب المصاحف) ص43).

فإذا  استعرتُ لغة د بوكاي في ص 100 من كتابه لقلتُ:

(ولا  نستطيع إلا أن نأسف على اختفاء كمٍّ ضخمٍ من المصاحف التي اعتبرها عثمان مزوَّرة  فدمّرها، فقد كان لها أهمية تاريخية ولو أن تلك المصاحف بقيت بقراءاتها المختلفة  لاستطعنا بسهولة أن نجلو صعوبة قراءة (عبد الطاغوت).

 خاتمة
وبعد  كل ما ذكرناه، لنرجع إلى سؤالنا: كيف تعرف أنه لم يحدث تحريف في القرآن خلال 163  سنة، بين نزول أول الوحي وأقدم مخطوطة لمصحف معروف لدينا؟ ماذا عن اختلاف القراءات؟  كيف تعرف أَيَّها نزلت على محمد؟

 وسيكون الجواب إن هـذه الاختلافات تافهة، وإن زيد بن ثابت ولجنته كانوا أمناء لا  يقصدون أي تحريف، وإن عدم تنقيط حروف القرآن وتشكيلها يرجع إلى حفظ القرآن في صدور  الرجال، وإنه في عام 150 هـ كان هـناك أحياء سمعوا عن حياة محمد وتعاليمه، وتلقّوا  القرآن مباشرة من آبائهم وممن عرفوا محمداً وصحابته معرفة شخصية ولهذا فلا يمكن أن  تكون قد حدثت تغييرات تؤثر على المعنى أو تحرّف العقيدة القرآنية وهذا ما يقرره  الأستاذ حميد الله (مترجم القرآن للفرنسية) فيقول: (لقد جمعتُ الاختلافات ودرستُها  بعناية، فوجدتُ أن أيّاً منها لا يؤثر على المعنى العام، الذي نُقل لنا بأمانة).

أما  وقد بلغنا هـذه النتيجة بخصوص القرآن، فلندرس ما هـو معروف باختلاف قراءات الإنجيل.

ا*ختلافات  في قراءات الإنجيل*
كما  أن للقرآن قراءات مختلفة، كذلك الحال مع الإنجيل وقد خصَّص د بروس متزجر (أستاذ لغة  العهد الجديد وآدابه في كلية لاهوت برنستون) فصلاً من كتابه (نص العهد الجديد) (33)  شرح فيه أسباب تلك القراءات المختلفة، ومنها:

*1.   اختلافات بسبب أخطاء الكتَبة والنسَّاخ:*
أ.   اختلاف من عين الناسخ: فالحروف اليونانية (سيجما) و(إبسيلون) و(ثيتا) و(أوميكرون)  متشابهة، فكانت عين الناسخ تخطئ فتكتب إحداها بدل الأخرى وطبعاً لو جاء حرف مكان  آخر تغيّرت القراءة.

وكان  سطر يسقط أحياناً، لأن سطرين متتاليين ينتهيان بنفس الكلمة، فتقفز عين الناسخ من  السطر الأول إلى السطر التالي له، ويسقط أحدهما والقارئ اللبيب يدرك إمكانية حدوث  هـذا، لأننا لا زلنا نقع فيه ونحن ننقل (مثلاً) اقتباساً من كتاب.

ب.   اختلاف من أُذُن الناسخ: أحياناً كان ناسخٌ يملي وسائر النسّاخ يكتبون فكانت أذن  أحدهم تخلط بين كلمتين متقاربتين، فيكتب إحداهما بدل الأخرى.

 اختلاف يرجع إلى أن الناسخ يحفظ جملة، فيكتبها بدل الجملة الصحيحة، لأنه لا ينقل،  بل يكتب من الذاكرة.

ولا  تشكّل هـذه الأخطاء خطورة، ويمكن التغلّب عليها بمقارنة المخطوطات ببعضها.

*2.   اختلافات بسبب دخول كلمات من هـامش المخطوطة القديمة إلى متن المخطوطة الجديدة:*
يحتوي  هـامش المخطوطة القديمة عادةً على تعليقات من قارئها ليوضّح لنفسه كلمة صعبة، كما  قد يضيف ملاحظات تعينه على معرفة فقرة معينة فكان الناسخ يُضيف الهامش التوضيحي إلى  النص الأصلي ومثال ذلك ما نجده في خاتمة إنجيل لوقا، إذ تُختم المخطوطة القديمة  بالقول (وكانوا (التلاميذ) كل حين في الهيكل يباركون الله) وكانت إضافة على الهامش  تقول (يسبحون) فأدخل الناسخ يسبحون مع يباركون، فجاءنا النص (وكانوا كل حين في  الهيكل يسبحون ويباركون الله).

 3.   اختلافات بسبب إضافة:
ومثال  لذلك أن ناسخاً كتب كلمات المسيح في متى 9:13 (لأني لم آتِ لأدعو أبراراً بل خطاة)  فظنها ناقصة، وأضاف إليها (إلى التوبة) لأنها هـكذا جاءت في لوقا 5:32
وفي  رومية 13:9 ذكر الرسول بولس أربعاً من الوصايا العشر، فأضاف الناسخ وصية خامسة من  ذاكرته (لا تشهد بالزور)



 صورة 3​ المخطوطة الفاتيكانية  سنة 350 م يوحنا 8: 46 الى 9: 14​  أمانة  النسّاخ
وكما  رأينا مع القرآن، فإن ترك النسّاخ للفقرات الصعبة في المتن دليل واضح على أمانتهم  ودقّتهم في عملهم ولولا تقواهم لغيّروا ما بدا لهم أنه يسبب المشاكل وهناك دليل على  أمانة الناسخ في المخطوطة الفاتيكانية (وترجع لعام 350م)، فقد كان لكل أجزاء  الرسائل البولُسية أرقام، وُضعت يوم كانت رسالة العبرانيين موجودة بين رسالتي  غلاطية وأفسس ثم نُقلت رسالة العبرانيين إلى مكانها الحالي (بين رسالتي فليمون  ويعقوب) ووضع ناسخ الفاتيكانية رسالة العبرانيين في مكانها الجديد، ولكنه أبقى  الترقيم القديم، كما وجده في النسخة التي نقل عنها، رغم معرفته أن الترقيم يجب أن  يتغيّر بسبب تغيير مكان رسالة العبرانيين ومن الغريب أن المخطوطة الفاتيكانية هـي  المخطوطة الوحيدة التي هـاجمها د بوكاي في كتابه، فقال:
(إن  صحة أي نص، حتى أكثر النصوص احتراماً، قابلة دائماً للنقاش إن المخطوطة المعروفة  باسم   Codex Vaticanus  تعطي مثالاً على ذلك فطبعتها المطابقة للأصل التي أعادتها الفاتيكان عام 1965 تحتوي  على تنبيه من محرريها يخبرنا أنه بعد مرور قرون عدة على النسخة حبَّر أحد النسّاخ  كل الحروف، ما عدا التي رأى أنها خطأ وهناك عبارات من النص ما زالت فيه الحروف  الأولى، وهي بُنّية اللون، تُرى بشكل واضح، وتصرّ على البقاء وتتباين مع بقية النص  الذي كُتب بحبر بني غامق ولا شيء يسمح بتأكيد أن ترميم النص كان أميناً) (ص 101)
أما  متزجر، الذي قضى عمره يدرس المخطوطات، وكتب كتاباً عن هـذا الموضوع، فإنه يذكر  تحبير النسخة الفاتيكانية، ولكنه يصل إلى نتيجة تخالف النتيجة التي وصل إليها د  بوكاي، فيقول:
 (يعتبر علماء كثيرون النص الذي تحتويه النسخة الفاتيكانية مماثلاً بطريقة ممتازة  لنصوص العهد الجديد الإسكندرية والنسخة الفاتيكانية هـي أثمن مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس  باللغة اليونانية)
ومع  أن د بوكاي يقول (لا شيء يسمح بتأكيد أن ترميم النص كان أميناً) إلا أنه لا يقدم  دليلاً واحداً على اتهامه هـذا، ولا مثالاً واحداً عن خطإ في الترميم، ولا أعطانا  النسبة المئوية للخطأ! لكنه اكتفى بأن يفترض أن الترميم لم يكن أميناً  تاركاً  لغيره مسئولية إيجاد البرهان على الاتهام!

فإذا  نظرنا ملياً إلى الصورة رقم 3 سنجد آثار الحروف الأولى التي تمَّ ترميمها، وهذا  يعني أننا نملك الأصل كما نملك الترميم ولو أن القارئ يعرف اللغة اليونانية لاكتشف  بنفسه صدق ما نقول.

 والمشكلة أن هـجوم د بوكاي على الكتاب المقدس يمكن أن يوجَّه إلى كل وثيقة ، بما في  ذلك القرآن الذي ترى صورته (رقم 2) (فصحَّة أي نص، حتى أكثر النصوص احتراماً، قابلة  دوماً للنقاش) فليُثبِت لنا د بوكاي إذاً أن هـذه النسخة الأولى الكاملة من القرآن  هـي نسخة صحيحة وحتى يفعل ذلك سنظل نؤكد أن النسخة الفاتيكانية (صورة 3) صحيحة  تماماً، كما يؤكد كل مسلم مخلص أن صورة 2 للقرآن صحيحة تماماً.

* مزيد من البراهين على  أن النساخ نسخوا الأسماء والكلمات غير العادية بدقّة  وأمانة*
نقل  النُّساخ أسماء البلاد والملوك، عِبرية وأجنبية، بأمانة ودقة كاملتين، برغم موت  أولئك الملوك ودمار تلك البلاد قبل النسخ بمئات السنين ويعترف د بوكاي بهذا فيقول  (اسم رمسيس لم يُحفظ إلا في التوراة وفي بعض الكتب اليونانية واللاتينية التي شوّهت  الاسم قليلاً أو كثيراً أما التوراة فقد احتفظت بمنتهى الدقة باسم رمسيس، وهي تذكره  أربع مرات في أسفار موسى الخمسة) (ص 262)

وإليك  مثالاً آخر: في 1صموئيل 13:21 الذي كان يُترجَم (عندما كلّت حدود (كلمة حدود في  اللغة العبرية هـي   pim)  السكك والمناجل والمثلّثات والأسنان والفؤوس) ولم تكن كلمة (حدود)   pim  العِبرية معروفة وقتها، فخمَّن المترجمون معناها من القرينة وبعد وقت اكتشف رجال  الحفريات قطعة عملة مكتوب عليها   pim  وهي تساوي ثُلثي مثقال، فأُعيدت ترجمة النص في نور المعرفة الجديدة ليصبح (وكانت  كلفة التحديد ثلثي مثقال للسكك والمناجل، وثلث مثقال للفؤوس)

وواضح  أن كلمة   pim ليست  هـامة، ولا تؤثر في العقيدة بشيء، ولكن النسّاخ نقلوها بأمانة مدة ألفي سنة (1000 ق  م إلى 1000م) دون أن يعرفوا معناها بالتحديد ولا شك أن القارئ أدرك أن الاختلافات  في القراءة (في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن) ليست هـامة ولا أساسية، ولا تؤثر بالمرة  على جوهر الرسالة فما الفرق بين يباركون الله، أو يسبحون الله، أو يسبحون ويباركون  الله؟ (لوقا 24:53) وما الفرق بين أن المسيح غسلنا من خطايانا أو حررنا من خطايانا؟  إن (العقيدة الإنجيلية) في الحالتين باقية لم تتأثر!

ويوجد  اليوم أكثر من 5300 مخطوطة قديمة من العهد الجديد أو أجزاء منه باليونانية فقط، فلا  غرابة أن تكون هـناك آلاف الاختلافات التافهة في القراءات وهناك كتيب عنوانه (خمسون  ألف خطإ في الكتاب المقدس) وهو محض هـراء، كما لو قلنا إن بالقرآن خمسة آلاف خطإ  فقد استخدم المؤلف كلمة (خطإ) بدل تعبير (اختلاف قراءات) ولم يخبر القارئ أن هـذه  الاختلافات تم إصلاحها بمقارنة المخطوطات وقد ارتكب د بوكاي الخطأ نفسه في قوله:  (بهذا تتَّضح ضخامة ما أضافه الإنسان إلى العهد القديم وبهذا أيضاً يتبيَّن القارئ  التحوّلات التي أصابت نص العهد القديم الأول من نقلٍ إلى نقلٍ آخر، ومن ترجمة إلى  ترجمة أخرى، بكل ما ينجم حتماً عن ذلك من تصحيحات جاءت على أكثر من ألفي عام) (ص  19)

 ولكننا لا نتعامل مع ألفي عام، فإن الإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا مترجم من نُسخٍ تمَّ  نسخها في القرون 2-4م، فنحن لا نترجم ما كتبه ناسخ قام بالنسخ في القرن التاسع  مثلاً، بل نترجم من الفاتيكانية (350م) ومن برديات تعود إلى عام 200م

وقد  قضى العالِمان وستكوت، وهورت 28 عاماً (1853-1881) (36)  يجهّزان نسخة يونانية للعهد الجديد من أقدم النسخ المعروفة لهما، فوجدا 60 فقرة  (سبعة منها في الأناجيل الأربعة) اعتبرا أن فيها أخطاء بدائية (الخطأ البدائي معناه  الاختلاف مع نسخة أقدم) فما أبعد الفرق بين هـذا وبين الاتهام بوجود 50 ألف خطإ!

ومنذ  1881 اكتُشفت مخطوطات وبرديات، برهنت أن اعتماد وستكوت وهورت صحَّة الأصل كان في  محله.

وقال  محررو الترجمة الإنكليزية المنقَّحة (عام 1946):
(واضح  للقارئ المدقق أنه في عام 1946 كما في عامي 1881 و1901 لم تتأثر أية عقيدة مسيحية  بتنقيح الترجمات، لسبب بسيط هـو أن آلافاً من اختلاف القراءات في المخطوطات لم  يتطلّب تنقيح العقيدة المسيحية)
 ولخَّص متزجر عام 1968 الحالة الحاضرة بقوله:
(من  المتَّفَق عليه أن محرري النسخة الإسكندرية كانوا علماء أكفاء مدرَّبين في التقليد  العلمي الإسكندري وقد أيَّدت المخطوطتان السينائية والفاتيكانية (وتعودان إلى منتصف  القرن الرابع الميلادي) صحة النص الإسكندري وباكتشاف البردية   p  (انظر صورتها رقم 9 في الجزء التاسع من هـذا الكتاب فصل 4) وبردية    p   (انظر صورتها رقم 5 في هـذا الفصل) وترجعان إلى أواخر القرن الثاني الميلادي وأوائل  القرن الثالث تَبَرْهَن أن هـذا النص يعود إلى نسخة أقدم ترجع إلى بدء القرن  الثاني)
وهذا  يعني أن المخطوطة تعود إلى 170 سنة بعد صعود المسيح، وإلى 110-120 سنة بعد كتابة  بشارة يوحنا في ذلك الوقت كان هـناك مسيحيون أحياء سمعوا (العقيدة الإنجيلية) من  آبائهم، ومن رجال عرفوا الرسل معرفة شخصية.

وهذا  برهان هـام يؤيد اعتقادنا أن النص الذي بين أيدينا اليوم هـو النص الذي أعطاه لنا  رسل المسيح.

 خاتمة
هناك  براهين كثيرة من الحديث ومن مفسري القرآن تبرهن وجود اختلافات متنوعة في قراءات  مصاحف الصحابة، مما يناقض القول إن المصحف الحالي نسخة ضوئية من الأصل ولكن اختلاف  القراءات هـذا لا يزعج أحداً، فلم يحدث تحريف ولا تغيير في رسالة محمد.

ولا  يمكن أن يقول أحد إن الإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا اليوم هـو صورة ضوئية من الإنجيل  الأصلي ولكن اختلاف قراءاته لا يغيّر شيئاً من رسالة المسيح الأصلية.




 36.  Westcott and  Hort, THE NEW TESTAMENT IN THE ORIGINAL GREEK, Cambridge  Cited by Metzger  including the  references, Op cit, p ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*د.  مقارنة  الصراع والنزاع في أوائل العهد المسيحي  بالصراع والنزاع في أوائل العهد الإسلامي*

ركّز  د بوكاي في الفصل الثاني من كتابه على الصراع الداخلي في الجماعة المسيحية الناشئة،  ليبيّن تأثير هـذا النزاع على صحّة الرسالة الإنجيلية ويمكن أن نلخّص ما قاله في ما  يلي:


 كان    هـناك نزاع بين فريق اتّبع عقيدة بولس، وفريق اتّبع عقيدة (اليهود المتنصّرين)    بقيادة الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا ومعهما يعقوب أخي يسوع. 
    كُتب كثير من أسفار العهد الجديد كنتيجة لهذا الصراع. 
 خسر    فريق (اليهود المتنصرين) في النزاع وأُطلق على كتبهم اسم (الأبوكريفا) فقاومتها    الكنيسة وخُبّئت. 
  ويعلّق د بوكاي على هـذه النقاط الثلاث بقوله:

1.  (بين  اللحظة التي غادر المسيح فيها هـذه الأرض (30م) وحتى منتصف القرن الثاني (150م)  كانت هـناك معركة بين اتجاهين: بين ما يمكن تسميته بالمسيحية البولُسية وبين يهودية  المتنصّرين ولم يحلّ الاتجاه الأول محل الثاني إلا بشكل شديد التدرّج لكن يهودية  المتنصرين كانت تمثّل حتى عام 70م غالبية الكنيسة، وكان بولس منعزلاً وكان رئيس  الجماعة يعقوب قريب يسوع وكان معه في البداية بطرس ويوحنا ويمكن اعتبار يعقوب كعمود  اليهود المتنصرين الذي ظل عن إرادة ملتزماً بخط اليهودية أمام المسيحية البولسية.

وإذا  كان بولس أكثر وجوه المسيحية موضعاً للنقاش، وإذا كان قد اعتُبر خائناً لفكر  المسيح، كما وصفته بذلك أسرة المسيح والحواريين الذين بقوا بأورشليم حول يعقوب،  فذلك لأنه قد كوَّن المسيحية على حساب هـؤلاء الذين جمعهم المسيح من حوله لنشر  تعاليمه) (ص71-73)

وكل  من يقرأ ما كتبه د بوكاي بغير وعي سيظن أن الإنجيل الأصلي قد أُخفي في هـذا الصراع،  ليظهر عليه تعليم بولس الذي خان المسيح!

ويقول  د بوكاي في نقطته الثانية إن أسفاراً كثيرة من العهد الجديد تمت كتابتها كنتيجة  لهذا النزاع، فيقول:

2.  (فيما  يخص الأناجيل، فليست هـناك مجازفة كبيرة في أنه لولا جوّ الصراع بين الطوائف التي  وُلدت بسبب انشقاق بولس، لما حصلنا على الكتابات التي في حوزتنا اليوم إن هـذه  (الكتابات الخصامية) (كما يصفها الأب كانينجيسر) قد ظهرت في فترة صراع حاد بين  الطائفتين، وانبعثت من حشد كتابات عن المسيح) (ص 73)

ثم  يتقدم د بوكاي إلى نقطته الثالثة فيقول:

(ففي  هـذا العصر شكلت المسيحية البولُسية بعد نصرها النهائي مجموعة نصوصها الرسمية (أي  القانون) الذي يستبعد كل الوثائق الأخرى التي لم تكن توافق الخط الذي اختارته  الكنيسة) (ص 74)

وصحيح  أن بعض أسفار العهد الجديد تحمل آثار نزاعٍ عقائدي، ولكن يجب أن نثير سؤالين:

هل  صحيح ما يقوله د بوكاي إن ذلك الصراع كان بين الرسول بولس وباقي رسل المسيح؟
هل  يثبت هـذا النزاع أن أسفار العهد الجديد لم تُكتَب بوحي الروح القدس؟
هل  اختلف بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب مع  الرسول بولس في  مسائل أساسية؟

يعلن  العهد الجديد أن هـؤلاء الرسل كانوا أصدقاء، على اتفاق تام في العقيدة:

أ.  يقول  الرسول بولس: (ثُمَّ بَعْدَ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً صَعِدْتُ أَيْضاً إِلَى  أُورُشَلِيمَ مَعَ بَرْنَابَا... صَعِدْتُ بِمُوجَبِ إِعْلَانٍ، وَعَرَضْتُ  عَلَيْهِمِ الْإِنْجِيلَ الَّذِي أَكْرِزُ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْأُمَمِ... لِئَلَّا  أَكُونَ أَسْعَى أَوْ قَدْ سَعَيْتُ بَاطِلاً فَإِذْ عَلِمَ بِالنِّعْمَةِ  الْمُعْطَاةِ لِي يَعْقُوبُ وَصَفَا (بطرس) وَيُوحَنَّا، الْمُعْتَبَرُونَ  أَنَّهُمْ أَعْمِدَةٌ، أَعْطَوْنِي وَبَرْنَابَا يَمِينَ الشَّرِكَةِ... غَيْرَ  أَنْ نَذْكُرَ الْفُقَرَاءَ وَهذَا عَيْنُهُ كُنْتُ اعْتَنَيْتُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَهُ)  (غلاطية 2: 1 و2 و9 و10)

ب.  نقرأ  عن رحلة بولس الأخيرة إلى أورشليم في أعمال 21:17-20 قبل موته بنحو خمس سنوات:  (وَلَمَّا وَصَلْنَا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَبِلَنَا الْإِخْوَةُ بِفَرَحٍ وَفِي  الْغَدِ دَخَلَ بُولُسُ مَعَنَا إِلَى يَعْقُوبَ، وَحَضَرَ جَمِيعُ الْمَشَايِخِ  فَبَعْدَ مَا سَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَفِقَ يُحَدِّثُهُمْ شَيْئاً فَشَيْئاً بِكُلِّ  مَا فَعَلَهُ اللّهُ بَيْنَ الْأُمَمِ بِوَاسِطَةِ خِدْمَتِهِ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا  كَانُوا يُمَجِّدُونَ الرَّبَّ)

ج.  ثم  نقرأ في الرسالة الثانية لبطرس الرسول: (وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلَاصاً،  كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ  الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ، كَمَا فِي الرَّسَائِلِ كُلِّهَا أَيْضاً، مُتَكَلِّماً فِيهَا  عَنْ هـذِهِ الْأُمُورِ، الَّتِي فِيهَا أَشْيَاءُ عَسِرَةُ الْفَهْمِ،  يُحَرِّفُهَا غَيْرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَغَيْرُ الثَّابِتِينَ كَبَاقِي الْكُتُبِ  أَيْضاً، لِهَلَاكِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ) (2بطرس 3:15 و16)

 ويظهَر من هـذه الآيات أن بولس سافر إلى أورشليم ليرى إن كانت تعاليمه مطابقةً  لتعاليم بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب، كما يظهَر أيضاً أنه كان على علاقة طيبة بيعقوب حتى  نهاية حياته، ويسمّي الرسول بطرس رسائل بولس (كتباً) مقدسة.

ونقرأ  في غلاطية 2:11-16 عن مواجهة بين بولس وبطرس، وبَّخ فيها بولس زميله بطرس غير أن ما  كتبه بطرس بعد ذلك يُظهِر أن هـذا الاختلاف كان اختلافاً موضوعياً، وحُسم.

 فلماذا يتغافل د بوكايّ هـذه الآيات؟ لو أني أخفيتُ بعض آيات القرآن أثناء نقاش،  ألا يكون هـذه إساءةً للحق وإخفاءً للبراهين؟ كأني أقول إنه كان هـناك خلاف بين أبي  بكر وعمر وعثمان، رغم أن السُّنة تقول خلاف ذلك!

نعم  كانت هـناك منازعة، ولكنها كانت بين بولس وبطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب في جانب، والجماعة  (اليهود المتنصرين) في الجانب الآخر
تأثير  هـذا النزاع على العهد الجديد.

نجد  في سفر أعمال الرسل ورسائل بولس ثلاثة مستويات للنزاع:

أ.  نزاعاً  بين بولس وعابدي الوثن فقد اعتنق وثنيون كثيرون المسيحية نتيجة وعظ بولس، فتحوّلوا  (من الأوثان الميتة ليعبدوا الله الحي) وتوقَّفوا عن شراء الأصنام الفضية والذهبية،  فغضب الصياغ لأن مكسبهم تهدّد، وأجبروا بولس أن يترك البلد (أعمال 19)

ب.   نزاعاً بين الرسل واليهود الذين رفضوا الإيمان بالمسيح ويفيدنا أعمال 12 أن يعقوب  شقيق يوحنا قُتل بالسيف، وأن بطرس أُلقي في السجن ونقرأ في أعمال 14:19 (ثُمَّ  أَتَى يَهُودٌ مِنْ أَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَإِيقُونِيَةَ وَأَقْنَعُوا الْجُمُوعَ،  فَرَجَمُوا بُولُسَ وَجَرُّوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ، ظَانِّينَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ  مَاتَ)

ج.   نزاعاً بين بطرس ويوحنا وبولس من جانب واليهود المتنصرين من جانب آخر وهذا ما يتحدث  عنه د بوكاي وإن المرء يسأل نفسه: من هـو اليهودي المتنصّر؟ ألم يكن بولس وبطرس  ويوحنا ويعقوب يهوداً تبعوا المسيح فصاروا مسيحيين؟ فما هـو الفرق بينهم وبين  اليهود المتنصّرين؟

 إيمان اليهود المتنصّرين
كانوا  يؤمنون ب (العقيدة الإنجيلية) ولكن د بوكاي يشير إلى دراسات الكاردينال دانيلو في  (اليهود المتنصرين) مرات عديدة، ويقول في ص 37  :
(إن  المسيحية التي كانت أولاً يهودية مسيحية والتي درسها جيداً كتّاب محدثون مثل  الكاردينال دانيلو، قد تلقَّت بشكل طبيعي جداً ميراث العهد القديم الذي ارتبطت به  وثيقاً كتب الأناجيل، وذلك قبل أن يجري عليها التحوُّل الذي حدث بتأثير بولس)
وفي ص  71 يقول:
(إنه  (دانيلو) يضع خطوط تاريخ المسيحية ويسمح لنا بتحديد ظهور الأناجيل، وذلك في سياق  يختلف تماماً عن ذلك الذي تقول به المعلومات الموجَّهة لعامة الجمهور)
وتوحي  كتابة د بوكاي للقارئ أن الكاردينال دانيلو قد وجد في كتابات اليهود المتنصرين  عقيدة مخالفة للعقيدة المسيحية ولكن الذي يقرأ كتابات دانيلو يكتشف أن ما وصل إليه  من نتائج يختلف عمّا يقوله د بوكاي يقول دانيلو في كتابه الفرنسي (لاهوت اليهودية  المسيحية) (37)  الذي يعالج كل وثيقة تم اكتشافها حتى عام 1964:
(كان  هـدف كتابنا هـذا أن نفحص كل وثيقة وصلتنا من اليهود المتنصرين زمن المسيحية الأولى  لنرسم صورة للاهوت اليهودي المسيحي (ص 405) ويهتم هـذا اللاهوت بالتاريخ الكوني، من  بدء الكون حتى سماء الله الأبدية ويدور محوره حول ما لا يمكن قياسه من أحداث  التجسّد، وحلول المسيح في جسد بشري، وكيف أخفى هـذا مجد المسيح) (ص 405)
ولهذا  فإن الفداء أمر كوني، فقد امتد عمل الكلمة (المسيح) إلى كل منطقة في الكون الروحي،  من (الهاوية) (شئول) إلى السماء السابعة، ولمس كل مخلوق والصليب هـو المحور المزدوج  للكون، فقد مدَّ ذراعيه ليوحّد كل أمم الناس، ورفع رأسه لتتَّصل السماء والأرض) (ص  407) 

وهنا،  ومبكراً جداً، وفي بعض الأحيان إلى ما وراء العهد الجديد (يقصد ما قبل الإنجيل  المكتوب) نجد وجود المسيح الإلهي السابق، الابن والكلمة ونجد الشخص الإلهي: الروح  القدس ونجد الميلاد العذراوي ونجد عقيدة الكنيسة المكوَّنة من المؤمنين من كل الأمم  هـذه وأمور أخرى لا تترك مجالاً للشك أن كل مظاهر الإيمان المسيحي بكل تعبيراته  كانت وقتها كما هـو اليوم) (ص 408)

ومن  هـذا نرى أن الكاردينال دانيلو يؤكد أن اليهود المتنصرين كانوا مشتركين في (العقيدة  الإنجيلية) عن الله والمسيح مع الرسول بولس، بل إن دانيلو يقتبس أقوال الرسول بولس  في عشرة أماكن من كتابه (على الأقل) ليشرح عقائد اليهود المتنصرين.

 الخلاف بين الرسل واليهود المتنصّرين
إن لم  يكن النزاع بسبب الاختلاف حول الإيمان بالمسيح كمخلّص، فلماذا الاختلاف إذاً؟  يفيدنا العهد الجديد أن النزاع بدأ لما آمن بعض الوثنيين بالمسيح، فثار سؤال: هـل  يُطلب منهم، علاوة على الإيمان بالمسيح المخلّص أن يُختَتنوا ويمارسوا مطالب  الشريعة اليهودية؟ هـل يُطلب من الوثني أن يتهوَّد ليكمل إيمانه المسيحي؟

قال  بولس: لقد دفع المسيح بكفارته دَيْن كل خاطئ يؤمن به، كهدية مجانية من نعمة المسيح  وهذا يكفي.

وقال  اليهود المتنصّرون: صحيح أن كفارة المسيح تسدّد دَيْن الخطية، ولكن المرء يجب أن  يطيع الشريعة الموسوية.

ويصف  أعمال 15:1 تعليمهم بالقول: (وَانْحَدَرَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، وَجَعَلُوا  يُعَلِّمُونَ الْإِخْوَةَ أَنَّهُ (إِنْ لَمْ تَخْتَتِنُوا حَسَبَ عَادَةِ مُوسَى،  لَا يُمْكِنُكُمْ أَنْ تَخْلُصُوا).

وبسبب  هـذا النزاع سافر بولس وبرنابا إلى أورشليم ليناقشوا الأمر مع باقي الرسل، وقال  بطرس في تلك المناقشة (لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَ اللّهَ بِوَضْعِ نِيرٍ عَلَى عُنُقِ  التَّلَامِيذِ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ آبَاؤُنَا وَلَا نَحْنُ أَنْ نَحْمِلَهُ؟ لكِنْ  بِنِعْمَةِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنْ نَخْلُصَ كَمَا أُولَئِكَ  أَيْضاً) (أعمال 15:10 و11) ويمكن أن نشرح كلمات بطرس هـذه بقولنا: (نحن كيهود لا  نَخْلُص لمجرّد أننا يهود، لكننا نخلص بقبول المسيح فنصبح مسيحيين فليس لازماً  للوثني قبل أن يصير مسيحياً أن يمارس فروض الديانة اليهودية) وقد وصل المجمع  المسيحي إلى هـذه النتيجة، وقرر عدم وجود داعٍ لختان الوثني الذي يريد اعتناق  المسيحية وتجد المناقشة كاملة في رسالة بولس لكنيسة غلاطية وفي سفر أعمال الرسل  10-15 وفيها ترى التوافق الكامل بين بطرس ويعقوب وبولس وقد رفض بعض (اليهود  المتنصّرين) قرار اجتماع أورشليم، واعتبروا بولس مسئولاً عن القرار الذي اتُّفِق  عليه، واضطهدوه لذلك كثيراً.

 الإسلام والوحي السابق له
يبدو  أن العلاقة بين الإسلام والوحي السابق له لم تكن موضوع دراسة المسلمين الأوَّلين،  ولا أعرف سبباً لذلك فمن البديهي أن يسأل المرء: إن لم يكن القرآن قد نسخ أوامر  التوراة والإنجيل، فهل تلك الأوامر تظل مُلزمة للمسلم؟ ومثال لذلك الأمر بختان  الصبي في اليوم الثامن لمولده، كما أمر الله إبرهيم: (أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَحْفَظُ  عَهْدِي، أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ فِي أَجْيَالِهِمْ.. يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ  كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ... فَيَكُونُ عَلَامَةَ عَهْدٍ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ اِبْنَ  ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ فِي أَجْيَالِكُمْ) (تكوين  17:9-12)

ويقول  القرآن إنه دين إبرهيم، ولكن المسلمين يختنون أولادهم عادة في ما بين الشهر الثالث  والسادس من عمرهم، وهذا يخالف وصية الختان في اليوم الثامن.

 ولنفترض جدلاً أن هـناك فريقين إسلاميَّين يتحاوران، يقول أحدهما: (يجب أن يتم  الختان في اليوم الثامن كما أمر الله إبرهيم) بينما يقول الآخر (لم يعد هـذا  مُلزماً) هـكذا كان النزاع المسيحي أول الأمر، ولو أنه كان أكثر جوهرية في:
(هل  نخلص بمجهودنا في تنفيذ شريعة موسى؟) أم أننا (نخلص فقط بنعمة الله ورحمته، بعد أن  سدد المسيح كل شيء عنّا على الصليب؟)
 كتب الأبوكريفا
ثم  نعالج اعتراض د بوكاي الثالث بخصوص المخطوطات المرفوضة، المعروفة بالأبوكريفا، وهي  كلمة أصلها يوناني   apokryphos وتعني  (المخبّأ) ويدّعي د بوكاي أن تسمية هـذه الوثائق بالأبوكريفا يرجع إلى أن الكنيسة  (خبّأتها) ويقول:

(كان  هـناك تداول كثير من الكتابات عن المسيح، غير أنه لم يُعتدّ بها ككتابات جديرة بصفة  الصحّة، كما أوصت الكنيسة بإخفائها ومن هـنا جاء اسم الأناجيل المزورة (أبوكريفا)  (ص 99)

ولقد  صدَق د بوكاي في أن (أبوكريفا) معناها (المخبَّأ) ولكنه لم يوضح ما يقصده بمعنى  الكلمة المستخدَم ففي ذلك الزمن استخدمها الغنوسيون (أي: العارفون بالله) اسماً  لكتاباتهم في القرنين الأول والثاني الميلادي، فكتاب (أبوكريفا يوحنا) معناه (أسرار  يوحنا) وادّعى الغنوسيون أنهم يملكون معلومات سرية لا يعرفها غيرهم، واعتقدوا أن  خلاصهم يجيء من المعرفة التي أعلنها لهم (العارف) (وهو عادة السيد المسيح) بالإضافة  إلى (عارفين آخرين).

 ويختلف الغنوسيون عن المسيحيين والمسلمين في أنهم يسخرون في كتاباتهم من (الله  الخالق) لأنه أعمى، لا يدرك أن هـناك إلهاً روحاً أطهر أعلى منه ففي (أبوكريفا  يوحنا) يوصف الله الخالق بأنه (ضعيف، غير تقي في جنونه، لأنه يقول: أنا الله وليس  آخر الإله وليس مثلي (إشارة إلى إشعياء 46:9) لأنه جاهل بقوته وبالمكان الذي جاء  منه) (من مخطوطة نجع حمادي رقم 2 ص 11 سطور 18-22).

وفي  القرن الرابع الميلادي أُطلقت الكلمة على الكتب التي لا تُقرأ علناً في الكنائس،  ويتحدث المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس عن (الكتب الأبوكريفية السرية ككتب مزوَّرة كتبها  مبتدعون كفَرة) (عن الموسوعة البريطانية طبعة 15 عام 1982 ج 2 ص 973).

ومن  هـذا نرى لا شيء يؤيد قول د بوكاي إن الكتب سُميت (أبوكريفا) لأن الكنيسة خبّأتها.

 أمثلة من كتابات أبوكريفية يهودية مسيحية
من  المفيد أن نذكر أن رفض الكنيسة لهذه الكتب لا يعني أنها تتَّفق مع العقيدة  الإسلامية لقد رفضت الكنيسة (إنجيل بطرس الأبوكريفي،مع أنه يقول إن المسيح هـو كلمة  الله الإلهي الذي مات على الصليب من أجل خطايانا رفضته لأنه أولاً لم يكن من كتابة  الرسول بطرس، ورفضته ثانياً لأنه ينكر أن المسيح إنسان كامل، وأنه لم يشعر بألم وهو  على الصليب وقال دانيلو عن (إنجيل بطرس) إن هـدفه هـو أن يعلن بقوة الجانب الإلهي  في شخص المسيح ولسنا نظن أن مسلماً يرضى بهذا.

وهناك  سفر أبوكريفي اسمه (أعمال بولس) يتفق مع العقيدة الإنجيلية في أن المسيح مات لأجل  خطايانا، ولكنه يقول لقارئه (لا نصيب لك في القيامة إلا إذا كنت غير متزوج، لتحفظ  جسدك من الدنس) ومعناه رفض الصلة الجنسية حتى بين المتزوجين وقد رفضت الكنيسة هـذا  السفر لأنه يعارض تعليم المسيح، كما يتعارض مع ما ورد برسائل رسل المسيح وقد فُصل  كاتبه من مكانه القيادي في الكنيسة بعد أن اعترف أنه زوَّر هـذا الكتاب علماً بأن  منع الصلة الجنسية بين الزوجين كانت من تعاليم بعض اليهود المتنصرين، كما تجدها في  (إنجيل توما) و(إنجيل المصريين).

وأذكر  أخيراً (رسالة برنابا) اليهودية المسيحية، والتي كُتبت عام 120م، ونالت احتراماً  كبيراً بين المسيحيين في القرنين الثاني والثالث بسبب تعاليمها الصحيحة عن المسيح،  ولكنها رُفضت لأنها أولاً لم تكن من كتابة برنابا، وثانياً لأنها تقول إن شريعة  موسى من وحي شيطان (38)،  الأمر الذي يناقض أقوال المسيح وأقوال القرآن.

ويصحّ  هـذا على كل الكتابات الأبوكريفية التي تحدث عنها دانيلو وأشار إليها د بوكاي فكلها  تتحدث عن المسيح الرب المخلّص، ولكن الكنيسة رفضتها لوجود عقائد خاطئة بها، ولأن  رسل المسيح لم يكتبوها.

 أحاديث ضعيفة
 ويواجه المسلمون مشكلة مشابهة في الأحاديث الضعيفة، وقد رأينا في القسم 2 فصل 2 أن  البخاري اختار 2762 حديثاً صحيحاً من أصل 600 ألف حديث متداول وعند إعلان ضعف حديث،  يقول المسلم إنه لم يأت من محمد ولا من أحد من الصحابة قد يكون نص الحديث سليماً  عقائدياً، ولكن المسلمين يرفضونه بسبب الشك في إسناده وهذا ما فعله المسيحيون مع  الكتب الأبوكريفية، فصارت غير قانونية.

 خاتمة
لقد  درسنا نقاط د بوكاي الثلاث، ووجدناها غير صحيحة إن النزاع الذي حدث في الكنيسة في  القرن الأول لم يحدّ من فاعلية الروح القدس في إلهام الرسل، فهو الإله القادر، خالق  السماوات والأرض فمن يقدر أن يبدّل أو يحرّف كلماته؟

هذا  علاوة على أن كلام د بوكاي يناقض القرآن الذي يقول في سورة الصف 61:14 (وتعود إلى  عام 3 هـ): (فَآمَنَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَتْ طَائِفَةٌ  فَأَيَّدْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُوا ظَاهِرِينَ) وقد  رأينا في سورة الحديد 27 (وتعود لعام 8 هـ) أن مؤمنين مسيحيين صالحين كانوا موجودين  وقت بدء الرهبانية عام 300م، بعد اختفاء (اليهودية المسيحية) بزمن طويل فبحسب  القرآن لا يمكن أن تكون المسيحية التي انتصرت وانتشرت قد نالها التحريف بسبب  الاختلافات والمنازعات العقائدية.

 نزاع أثناء نزول القرآن
لو  أننا أخذنا جدّياً فكرة أن النزاع يؤثر على الوحي، فإن هـذا يجعلنا نتساءل: ألم يكن  هـناك نزاع بين المسلمين والمكيين أثناء وحي القرآن؟ ألم يكن هـناك صراع بين  المسلمين واليهود؟ ألم يكن هـناك نزاع بين محمد والمنافقين ومُدَّعي النبوّة؟ نعم  كان! لقد ذكر القرآن موقعة بدر بقوله (وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ  وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) (سورة آل عمران  3:123) وفي السورة نفسها (آيات 140-180) يوبخ المؤمنين ويشجعهم بسبب ما جرى في  موقعة أُحد ولقد رأينا في القسم 2 فصل 1 أربعين شاهداً تتحدث عن النزاع بين  المسلمين واليهود، أحدها من العهد المكي المتأخر، في سورة الأنعام 6:124 (وَإِذَا  جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ  اللَّهِ).

أما  النزاع الذي جرى بين محمد والمنافقين فيشبه صراع المسيحيين الأوَّلين مع اليهود  المتنصرين، ومنهم مسيلمة الذي قاد سفارة من قبيلته لتلتقي بمحمد عام 9 هـ وأعلنوا  إسلامهم وفي العام التالي ادَّعى مسيلمة النبوة، وأخذ يحاكي القرآن وقدَّم لنا أبو  الفرج هـذا النموذج:
  [FONT=times new roman(arabic)]لقد انعم الله على  الحبلى ، اخرج منها نسمة تسعى ، من بين صفاق وحشى
بل  إنه كتب لمحمد يقول: (من مسيلمة رسول الله إلى محمد رسول الله) فردّ عليه محمد  بالقول (إلى مسيلمة الكذاب) ومع ذلك فقد ظل نفوذ مسيلمة يزيد، ولم يتوقف نفوذه إلا  بعد أن قتله خالد بن الوليد عام 11 هـ (بعد موت محمد بسنة واحدة).

فهل  تكون هـذه المنازعات سبباً في تحريف القرآن؟ سيرفض المسلمون هـذا طبعاً، بل إن  القرآن يعلن العكس، فقد ثار صراع كلما جاء نبي لأمته، من موسى بني إسرائيل إلى صالح  قبيلة ثمود!

 النزاع الإسلامي بعد موت محمد
لم  يكن محمد الشخص الوحيد الذي نادى بنبوّته في شبه الجزيرة العربية، فبعد موته قام  ثلاثة أنبياء ونبيَّة جمعوا من حولهم الأتباع، وارتدّ كثيرون من أهل شمال شبه  الجزيرة العربية وجنوبها وشرقها عن الإسلام وهاجم بعضهم المدينة في هـذا الوقت طلب  أبو بكر من زيد بن ثابت أن يجمع القرآن.

فلو  صدَقت نظرية د بوكاي أن النزاع المسيحي في القرن الأول سبَّب تحريف الكتب المقدسة،  لصدقت النظرية نفسها على القرآن وإننا لنأسف لضياع كتابات مسيلمة وغيره ممن ادَّعوا  النبوة، التي اعتبرها المسلمون كتباً (أبوكريفية) رغم ما فيها من دراسة تاريخية.

وقد  استمر النزاع في العالم الإسلامي، فقتل فيروزُ العبد الفارسي الخليفة الثاني عمر  عام 23 هـ وبعد أقل من 25 سنة من موت محمد (عام 35 هـ) دخل مسلمون غاضبون بيت عثمان  وقتلوه، فبويع علي بن أبي طالب خليفة، ولكن تلك المبايعة لاقت المقاومة، فقامت  عائشة (أرملة محمد) ومعها طلحة والزبير بجمع جيش يخلع عليّاً، فجنَّد علي جيشاً عام  35 هـ (أكتوبر ت 1 ، 656م) ولأول مرة حارب جيشٌ مسلم جيشاً مسلماً وانتصر علي بعد  ذلك في (موقعة الجمل) وقُتل طلحة والزبير، وأُعيدت عائشة إلى مكة ومن المؤلم أن  الذين قادوا الحرب كانوا من الأقربين لمحمد: فعلي ابن عم محمد وزوج ابنته فاطمة،  والزبير ابن عم محمد ومن أوائل المسلمين، وأحد العشرة المبشَّرين بالجنة وكان طلحة  بمثابة حفيدٍ لأبي بكر الخليفة الأول، وكان أحد الصحابة المميَّزين، فقد أنقذ  محمداً في موقعة أُحد، وهو أيضاً أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة.

وقد  قتل أحد الخوارج علياً بعد ذلك عام 40 هـ (661م) والخوارج طائفة ثارت على علي.

وقد  قصدنا بهذه الفذلكة التاريخية أن نبيّن وجود نزاعات كبيرة في أول العهد بالإسلام  وفي ما عدا طائفة الشيعة، لا يقول مسلمٌ بحدوث تحريف في القرآن نتيجة للمنازعات.

فعلى  أي أساس يقول د بوكاي أو غيره إن الخلاف بين الرسل تسبَّب في حدوث تحريف في  الإنجيل؟!

 ملخص وخاتمة عن تطوُّر القرآن
 قدَّمنا للقارئ فكرة عن التطور التاريخي للقرآن، فبدأنا بوعظ محمد الأول قبل الهجرة  بثلاث عشرة سنة، حتى أقدم نسخة وصلتنا من القرآن عام 150 هـ وترى هـذا التطور في  الرسم البياني رقم 3



 رسم  بياني - 3  التطور التاريخي للقرآن  (سنضيفه بالعربية قريباً)​ ​ بعد  أن درسنا كل هـذه المعلومات، يحقّ لنا أن نلخّص ما يعتقده المسلمون عن جمع القرآن  ونقله بقولنا:

مع  أنك لا تملك النسخة الأصلية للقرآن بين يديك، إلا أنك تؤمن أن زيداً وعمر جمعا  القرآن كما أُنزل وتؤمن أنه لو ضاع شيء لما أحرق عثمان النسخ الأصلية، ولو صَدَق ما  قاله عمر وأُبيّ عن آية الرجم وسورتي الحفد والخلع، إلا أن هـذا لا يؤثر على  العقيدة الإسلامية في شيء وتؤمن أن نُسَّاخ القرآن فعلوا ذلك بكل أمانة أما الأخطاء  التي ارتكبوها (وهم بشر) فيمكن تلافيها بمقارنة النسخ المختلفة.

 وتعتقد أن الحديث الذي جمعه البخاري ومسلم عن حياة محمد وعن جمع القرآن هـو حديث  صحيح يُعتمد عليه وتؤمن أن المسلمين الأوّلين الذين بذلوا من أموالهم وأرواحهم إنما  فعلوا ذلك لثقتهم القوية في صدق عقيدتهم.

إنك  تعتقد أن كل البراهين تساند صحة نقل القرآن، فيمكن أن تعتمد على ما بين يديك بثقة  كاملة.




 37.  Cardinal  Danielou, THE THEOLOGY OF JEWISH CHRISTIANITY, The Westminster Press,  Philadelphia, ​  38.  EARLY CHRISTIAN  WRITINGS, Penguin Books, Baltimore, p , ​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*هـ.  السنوات  المئة الثانية للإنجيل*

لقد  تتبَّعنا التطوّر التاريخي للعهد الجديد منذ بدأ المسيح تعليمه حتى سجّل يوحنا  روايته للإنجيل بين عام 80 و95م، فلم نجد أي دليل على تحريف أو تبديل.
وفي  الصورتين 1 و5 رأينا المخطوطة البردية التي تعود للعام 200م، وهما تحتويان على 40 %  من العهد الجديد، وعنهما أخذت الترجمات العربية والفرنسية والإنكليزية وهذا يترك  لنا فترة ما بين عام 90 إلى 200م تقريباً التي يمكن أن يتصوّر أحد أنه قد جرى  أثناءها تحريف في الإنجيل فلنوجّه التفاتنا إلى هـذه الفترة.

 شهود فترة ما بعد الرسل

1.   أكليمندس الروماني - 96م
في  الفقرة (أ) من هـذا الفصل رأينا أن رسالة كورنثوس كُتبت عام 55م وبعد هـذا بنحو  خمسين سنة (نحو عام 96م) كتب أكليمندس أسقف روما رسالة لكنيسة كورنثوس (39)  (كما فعل الرسول بولس من قبل) يقول: (جعل الله يسوع المسيح باكورةً بإقامته من  الموت) واقتبس في رسالته تلك من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى، كما اقتبس من إنجيل متى ومن  خمس رسائل هـي بطرس الأولى ويعقوب والعبرانيين ورومية وأفسس.

ومن  المعقول أن يقتبس من رسالة رومية، لأنها أُرسلت للكنيسة التي كان يرعاها، ولكن ماذا  عن بقية الرسائل التي كانت قد أُرسِلت إلى بلاد أخرى في اليونان (تركيا الحالية)؟  وهذا يبرهن أن تلك الرسائل كانت ذائعة بين الكنائس الأولى، تماماً كما أذاع  المسلمون الأولون أول ما أُنزل لهم من القرآن.

ومن  اقتباسنا من رسالة أكليمندس نرى أن (العقيدة الإنجيلية) كانت معروفة ومقبولة، ولم  تتغيّر عمّا سجّله بولس كتابةً عام 55م.

2.  رسالة  بوليكاربوس إلى فيلبي - 107م
وُلد  بوليكاربوس عام 69 أو 70م في آسيا (تركيا الحالية)، وقد سمع الإنجيل من الرسول  يوحنا الذي قضى سنوات شيخوخته في آسيا ويقول إيريناوس إن بوليكاربوس (كانت له  أحاديث حميمة مع كثيرين ممّن رأوا المسيح) (40)  ثم صار بوليكاربوس أسقفاً لسميرنا التي تبعُد عن أفسس 40 ميلاً للشمال وسميرنا  معروفة اليوم باسم إزمير في تركيا.

ونحو  عام 107م كتب بوليكاربوس رسالة لكنيسة فيلبي (وهي كنيسة أنشأها الرسول بولس عام 49  أو 50م) فيها تحدَّث بوليكاربوس عن (الرسل الذين جاءونا بالإنجيل، والأنبياء الذين  أنبأوا بمجيء الرب المسيا) وذكر الرسول بولس باسمه ثلاث مرات على الأقل، وأكّد أن  بولس وعظ الفيلبيين وكتب لهم وسمّى رسالة أفسس (كتاباً مقدساً) وهو نفس لقب توراة  موسى، فيقول: 
(لا  شك عندي أنكم تعرفون الكتب المقدسة جيداً إنها تقول (اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا، ولا تغرب  الشمس على غيظكم) (مقتبسة من أفسس 4:26) وطوبى للإنسان الذي يعي هـذا في قلبه  وليساعدكم الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح وكاهننا الأبدي يسوع المسيح نفسه، ابن الله،  لتنموا في الإيمان والحق (41)  ولقد احتمل المسيح حتى الموت من أجل خطايانا ومع أنكم لم تروه بعيونكم، إلا أنكم  تؤمنون به، عالمين أنكم بالنعمة مخلَّصون ليس من أعمال (مقتبسة من أفسس 2:8))
وواضح  من هـذا الاقتباس إيمان بوليكاربوس بالعقيدة الإنجيلية وفي رسالته (وهي من 7 صفحات)  اقتبس من إنجيل متى وسفر الأعمال ورسالة رومية و1كورنثوس وغلاطية و2تسالونيكي  و1تيموثاوس و1بطرس و1يوحنا، كما من أفسس وهذا يُظهر أنه اقتبس من عشرة أسفار من  أسفار العهد الجديد السبعة والعشرين وقد كُتبت هـذه الأسفار العشرة في بلاد مختلفة:  في فلسطين وتركيا واليونان وروما، وعرف عنها بوليكاربوس بعد عشر أو 15 سنة من موت  الرسول يوحنا، مما يُظهر سعة انتشار أسفار العهد الجديد.

3.  بلني  الصغير - 112م
 ونقتبس أخيراً من مؤرخ روماني، كان حاكماً لولاية بيثينية (في شمال تركيا) عام  112م، وقد كتب رسائل للإمبراطور تراجان يطلب نصيحته، ويشكو من أن الأغلبية لم تعد  تذبح لأصنام الرومان وأن المعابد أصابها اليأس بسبب المسيحيين وقد أخذ بلني يقتل  المسيحيين الذين يرفضون أن يذبحوا لتمثال الإمبراطور، وحاول أن يجبرهم أن يلعنوا  المسيح، لأنه كان يعلم أن المسيحي الحقيقي لن يفعل هـذا وقال: (إن خطأهم الوحيد  أنهم اعتادوا أن يجتمعوا في يوم معيّن قبل الشروق، ليغنّوا للمسيح باعتباره إلهاً،  ثم يتعاهدون معاً على عدم ارتكاب أي خطإ، من سرقة أو احتيال أو زنا أو كذب، وإنهم  لا ينكرون وديعة أُعطيت لهم).

ومن  شهادة هـذا الحاكم الوثني نرى أن المسيحيين الأولين كانوا يعلنون إيمانهم بالعقيدة  الإنجيلية، بل إنهم قبلوا الموت في سبيل إعلانها
نسخ  قديمة.

 من بعض أسفار العهد الجديد

* برديات من بشارة يوحنا تعود إلى عام 135م*
أقدم  بردية معروفة للعهد الجديد هـي لأجزاء من بشارة يوحنا، محفوظة في مكتبة جون رايلاند  في مانشستر بإنكلترا ورقمها   p وترى  لها الصورة 4 وتحوي يوحنا 18:31-33، وفي الجانب الآخر آيتا 37 و38 وترجع أهمية هـذه  المخطوطة لسببين: لتاريخ كتابتها، ولمكان العثور عليها ويقول عنها د بروس متزجر: 
 (اعتماداً على أسلوب كتابتها يُعيدها روبرتس (مكتشفها) إلى النصف الأول من القرن  الثاني ومع أن بعض العلماء يختلفون حول هـذا التاريخ المبكر، إلا أن علماء عظماء  يتّفقون مع روبرتس ومع أن الآيات المكتشَفة من بشارة يوحنا قليلة، إلا أنها تكفي  لتبرهن وجود واستعمال البشارة الرابعة في النصف الأول من القرن الثاني في مدينة على  ضفاف النيل، بعيداً عن مكان كتابتها في أفسس بتركيا الحالية).


 صورة  4​ بردية تعود لما قبل  سنة 150م يوحنا 18: 31-33​ 
فلو  قلنا إن عام 135م هـو عام كتابة هـذه البردية، قلنا إن المسيحيين في مصر كانوا  يتعبَّدون بتلاوة بشارة يوحنا بعد 40-45 سنة من كتابة البشارة وهذا برهان على وجود  مئات النسخ من هـذه البشارة بالكنائس عام 135م في أيدي آلاف المسيحيين فإذا أراد  أحدٌ أن يغيّر الإنجيل المكتوب أو يحرّف (العقيدة الإنجيلية) فكيف يقدر أن يغيّر  المكتوب في كل هـذه النسخ، والمسجّل في قلوب كل هـؤلاء المؤمنين!

 برديتان تعودان إلى عام 200م
ونقدم  للقارئ برديتين يرجع تاريخهما إلى نحو عام 200م، رقم الأولى   p  موجودة في (مكتبة بِدمر للآداب العالمية) في (كولوني) من ضواحي جنيف في سويسرا، وهي  تحوي بشارتي لوقا ويوحنا وكان عدد صفحاتها 144 صفحة، وصلنا منها 102 صفحة (بنسبة  70%) وهي أقدم نسخة موجودة عندنا من بشارة لوقا، ومن أقدم ما عندنا لبشارة يوحنا  وبهذه المخطوطة آخر ثلاثة أصحاحات من لوقا وأول 13 أصحاحاً من يوحنا، كاملة ومعروف  أن أول أصحاح من يوحنا يتحدث عن (الكلمة الأزلي) الذي صار جسداً، وآخر أصحاحات لوقا  تتحدث عن صلب المسيح وقيامته وثلاثة ظهورات له بعد القيامة وفي صورة 5 تجد ما جاء  في لوقا 24:31-50 وتذكر تلك الظهورات الثلاثة، وأولها لتلميذي عمواس، والثاني  لبطرس، والثالث لكل التلاميذ ما عدا توما وتجد في صورة 7 يوحنا 14:16 من نفس هـذه  البردية.



 صورة  5​ بردية تعود لسنة 200م  لوقا 24: 31-50​ 
ولقد  رأينا صورة المخطوطة الثانية واسمها   p  (صورة 1) وتتكون المخطوطة من 114 ورقة وصلنا منها 86 ورقة (يعني 75% من المخطوطة  الأصلية) وهي اليوم في متحف تشستر بيتي في دبلن بأيرلندا، وتحوي عشراً من رسائل  بولس بالترتيب التالي: رومية، العبرانيين، 1 و2كورنثوس، أفسس، غلاطية، فيلبي،  كولوسي، 1و2تسالونيكي وكما هـو الحال في كل الكتب القديمة لا نجد أول المخطوطة ولا  آخرها غير أن 1كورنثوس التي كُتبت عام 55م والتي اقتبس منها أكليمندس عام 96م  وبوليكاربوس عام 107م محفوظة بكاملها.

هذا  يعني أن 70% من بشارتي لوقا ويوحنا، و75% من رسائل بولس موجودة منذ هـذا التاريخ  المبكر فإن كانت هـذه تتفق مع ما اكتُشف بعدها بمئة وخمسين عاماً (كما سنرى)، فيحقّ  لنا أن نفترض أن ال25% وال30% غير الموجودة عندنا تتفق مع الأصل كما أن هـذه  الموجودة عندنا تكوّن نحو 40% من كل العهد الجديد.

ولكن  د بوكاي يلغي هـذه البرديات بعبارة واحدة، إذ يقول: (فمن الوثائق السابقة على هـذا  العصر برديات يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث، وبردية أخرى قد ترجع إلى القرن الثاني  (انظر   P  أعلاه)، ولكنها لا تنقل لنا إلا أجزاء منفصلة) (ص 100) ولا شك أن د بوكاي، كطبيب،  لا يمكن أن يقول إن ما تبقى من رجل بعد بتر ساقيه إنه (ليس إلا أجزاء منفصلة)  بالرغم من أنه يمثّل 75% منه إن 70% من بشارتي لوقا ويوحنا ليس (أجزاء منفصلة)  ولكنها أجزاء تبرهن أن (الإنجيل المكتوب) و(العقيدة الإنجيلية) هـي صحيحة عام 200م  كما هـي صحيحة اليوم.

* أدلة أخرى على  صحّة نصوص القرن الثاني*

 ترجمات:
تمت  ترجمة العهد الجديد إلى اللغتين اللاتينية والسريانية (المعروفة أيضاً بالأرامية)  بين عامي 150 و180م وليس لدينا المخطوطة الأولى المترجمة، ولكن عندنا نسخ منها ترجع  للقرنين الرابع والخامس.



 رسم بياني 4  (سنضيفه بالعربية قريباً)​ 
وقد  يبدو لأول وهلة أن النُّسخ المتأخرة قليلة القيمة، ولكن إن تأملنا  رسم بياني  رقم 4  يتّضح لنا أن اتفاق النسخة السريانية (ج) (من القرن 5) مع البردية اليونانية (ب)  (من عام 200م) يكشف لنا ما كان عليه النص اليوناني (أ) عام 150م

 اقتباسات المسيحيين الأولين من العهد الجديد:
 وأكتفي بذكر ترتليان الذي عاش من 160-220م، وكان قائد كنيسة قرطجنة في شمال  أفريقيا، وقد اقتبس في كتاباته من العهد الجديد أكثر من 7000 مرة، 3800 منها من  البشائر الأربع وتتفق اقتباساته مع النصوص التي بين أيدينا اليوم.

 نسخ كاملة من الإنجيل ترجع إلى عام 350م
وبعد  القرن الثاني أشير للنسخة الفاتيكانية (صورة 3) وإلى النسخة السينائية، وترجعان  لنحو عام 350م، بعد بدء الرهبنة بقليل ويشهد القرآن أن مسيحيين صالحين كانوا  موجودين وقتها في سورة الحديد 27 وترى في الصورة 6 الأصحاح الأول من بشارة يوحنا،  وهو ما أخذنا عنه ترجماتنا الحالية، ويحوي الأجزاء التي لم توجد في أقدم البرديات  التي ذكرناها وواضح أنها تحوي (العقيدة الإنجيلية).



 صورة 6​ مخطوطة سينائية تعود  لسنة 350م يوحنا 1​ 
 رسم بياني للتطور التاريخي للإنجيل
 وتلخيصاً لما سبق نقول إنه بنهاية عام 200م كان إنجيل المسيح معروفاً في كل نواحي  الإمبراطورية الرومانية، ونوضح ذلك في الرسم البياني التالي، كما فعلنا مع القرآن.



 رسم  بياني 5  للتطور التاريخي للإنجيل  (سنضيفه بالعربية قريباً)​ 
وإذ  تتأمل هـذا الرسم البياني أرجو أن تعيد النظر في اتّهام المسيحيين بتحريف إنجيلهم  وبالنظر للرسم نسأل: كيف يعرف المسيحيون أن إنجيلهم لم يتحرَّف؟

 ونجاوب على السؤال بسؤال: متى يمكن أن يكون التحريف المزعوم قد تم؟

هل  حرّفه تلاميذ المسيح أثناء حياتهم حتى عام 90 أو 95م؟ لن يقبل مسيحي هـذا الاتهام،  كما لا يقبل مسلمٌ القول إن أبا بكر أو عمر غيّرا في القرآن! وحتى لو كانت الصفحة  الأخيرة من بشارة مرقس قد ضاعت، فلا زال الخبر صحيحاً: إن قبر المسيح خلا من جسده!  وإن المسيح ظهر لمئات الأحياء من البشر بعد قيامته، كما يتضح هـذا من البشائر  الأخرى.

فهل  تحرّف الإنجيل بين عامي 90 و150م؟ لقد كان هـناك مئات الألوف من المؤمنين بالمسيح  في كل أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية، سمع ألوف منهم الرسالة من فم رسل المسيح  مباشرة ومن المستحيل أن يسمح هـؤلاء بأي تغيير كان.

فهل  حدث التحريف بين عامي 150 و200م؟ هـناك ترجمات واقتباسات، وبرديات هـامة تعود لتلك  السنوات، تشهد لصحة النص الذي بين أيدينا، وتحوي (العقيدة الإنجيلية).

أمام  كل هـذه الشهادات نؤمن نحن المسيحيين أن الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا اليوم هـو ذات  الكتاب الذي تسلّمناه من الرسل والأنبياء.

*و.   ملخَّص  تطورات القرآن والإنجيل*

يلاحظ  القارئ أني لم أقدم دراسة للقرآن تغطي السنوات 27  هـ  (وقت جمع مصحف عثمان) والسنة 150 هـ (سنة وصول أقدم نسخة من القرآن إلينا) كما  فعلتُ مع الإنجيل وتركت هـذا للقارئ ليبحث ذلك بنفسه.



 رسم  بياني 6  (سنضيفه بالعربية قريباً)​ 
ولكن  من الحكمة أن نقارن تطور الإنجيل والقرآن بنفس المقياس الزمني وسنطلق على بداية  كرازة المسيح ودعوة محمد رقم (صفر) وهذا يسهّل لنا رؤية أوجه الشبه وأوجه الاختلاف.

 وعندما نتأمل الرسم البياني 6 نرى بعض الاختلافات مثلاً، زاد عدد المسيحيين بسرعة  فائقة أول الأمر، إذ آمن بالكرازة 3000 شخص في اليوم الأول ولكن التشابه في الحالين  أكثر فإذا قارنّا الهجرة بصعود المسيح، نرى أن 150 مؤمناً قوياً كانوا مع محمد لما  هـاجر إلى المدينة، وترك المسيح 120 مؤمناً قوياً عند صعوده.

 وعندما نتأمل الحال بعد عشر سنوات نرى عشرات الألوف من المسلمين وقت موت محمد، وقد  تحمَّل صحابته المسئولية وبعد صعود المسيح كان هـناك عشرات الألوف من المسيحيين.

 وانتشر القرآن شفاهاً حتى أرسل عثمان الصحف إلى الأمصار بعد 42 سنة من بدء دعوة  محمد، وكذلك انتشر الإنجيل شفاهاً مدة 30-50 سنة بعد بدء كرازة المسيح، ثم تسجّل  كله في هـذه الفترة، ما عدا بعض ما كتب الرسول يوحنا.

 وأخيراً، فإن تاريخ أقدم مخطوطة للقرآن يعود لنحو 163 سنة بعد بدء دعوة محمد،  وتاريخ أقدم بردية للإنجيل يعود إلى 174 سنة بعد بدء كرازة المسيح.

وفي  الختام:
كما  تؤمن أن زيداً وعثمان جمعا القرآن بكل اعتناء، نؤمن أن لوقا ويوحنا حفظا الإنجيل  بكل اعتناء.

وكما  تؤمن أن نُسّاخ القرآن قاموا بعملهم بكل اعتناء، نؤمن أن نُسّاخ الإنجيل قاموا  بعملهم بكل اعتناء.

وكما  تؤمن أن المسلمين الأوّلين بذلوا المال والنفس في سبيل ما آمنوا أنه حق وصدق، نؤمن  أن رسل المسيح وتلاميذه لم يكونوا ليقبلوا الاستشهاد والعذاب في سبيل ادّعاء كاذب!

وكما  تؤمن أن لديك البرهان على أن القرآن الذي بين يديك لم يصبه تبديل ولا تحريف، نؤمن  أن الإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا هـو الإنجيل الأصلي بغير تبديل ولا تحريف.

 فالقرآن الذي بين أيدينا اليوم، وكذلك الإنجيل لم يعترهما أي تغيير أو تبديل إنهما  متماثلان مع الأصل الأول القديم.
​ 
 39.  Ibid, p , section ​  40.  Haer iii , EARLY  CHRISTIAN WRITINGS, op cit, p , , section ​  41.  Pliny the  Younger, Epistles X, ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الثاني​  هل توجد مشاكل علمية في القرآن؟​ ​ * أ.  الأرض  والسماوات،  وأيام الخليقة: ستة أم ثمانية؟*

* 1. الجبال:*
خصص د  بوكاي صفحات 206-208 من كتابه ليتحدث عن (تضاريس الأرض) وناقش الآيات القرآنية التي  تحدثت عن الجبال، وقال: (يصف علماء الجيولوجيا الحديثون تعرُّجات الأرض بأنها تثبّت  الأجزاء البارزة التي تتراوح أبعادها من الكيلومتر إلى عشرة كيلومترات، ومن ظاهرة  التعرج هذه ينتج ثبات القشرة الأرضية) ويقتبس من سورة الأنبياء 21:31 (وهي من العهد  المكي الوسيط) (وَجَعَلْنَا فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِهِمْ) ومن سورة  النحل 16:15 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَأَلْقَى فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ  تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ) ومن سورة لقمان 31:10 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَأَلْقَى فِي  الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَنْ تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ) ومن سورة النبإ 78:6 و7 (من العهد المكي  المبكر) (أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الْأَرْضَ مِهَاداً وَالْجِبَالَ أَوْتَاداً) ويقول:  (والأوتاد المشار إليها هنا هي تلك التي تُستخدَم في تثبيت الخيام في الأرض) (ص  208) ويقتبس من سورة الغاشية 88:19 و20 ( وَإِلَى الْجِبَالِ كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ  وَإِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ).

وتقول  هذه الآيات إن الله أرسى الجبال في الأرض كأوتاد خيمة ليحفظها من أن تميد (أي تميل  وتضطرب).

 ويعلّق د دافيد يونج على ما اقتبسناه من د بوكاي في مطلع كلامنا هنا بالقول:
 (صحيحٌ أن سلاسل جبال كثيرة تكوَّنت من صخور متعرجة، ولكن ليس صحيحاً أن هذه  التعرجات تثبت الأجزاء البارزة بل إن وجود هذه التعرجات دليل على عدم ثبات أديم  الأرض) (3)
وهذا  يعني أن الجبال لا تحفظ الأرض من أن تميل، بل إنها تجعل سطح الأرض يهتزّ! وتقترح  النظريات الجيولوجية الحديثة أن أديم الأرض الصلد مكوَّن من أجزاء أو طبقات تتحرك  مع بعضها ببطء، بسرعة تعادل سرعة نمو الأظافر وتنفصل الطبقات أحياناً ويعتقد معظم  الجيولوجيين أن هذا يوضح انفصال أمريكا الشمالية والجنوبية عن قارتي أوربا وأفريقيا  وفي بعض أنحاء الكرة الأرضية تتصادم هذه الطبقات وتنبعج وتتغضَّن وتنزلق فوق بعضها  وتجد هذا في الشرق الأوسط حيث كان تحرُّك شبه الجزيرة العربية نحو إيران سبباً في  ظهور سلسلة جبال زاجروس، وجبال أطلس في المغرب، وجبال الألب التي تكوَّنت بسبب تحرك  الطبقات الأرضية وفي أنحاء كثيرة من العالم يشهد المسافر تلالاً من طبقات حجر جيري  كانت سابقاً في وضع أفقي في البحار منذ دهور، ولكنها قائمة اليوم بزوايا 30 و50  وحتى 90 درجة والرسم البياني 7 يبيّن مثل هذا النوع من التكوين.



 رسم  بياني 7​ ​ وقد  كتب ابن سينا في (كتاب الشفاء) (412 ه، 1021م) ملاحظاته عن هذه الطبقات، قال ما  معناه:
(من  الممكن أنه في كل مرة انحسر فيها البحر ترك طبقة، لأننا نرى الجبال تكوّنت من  طبقات، فمِن المحتمل أن الطين الذي تكونت منه كان يوماً ما مرتَّباً في طبقات،  تكونت طبقة منه أولاً، ثم في أزمنة مختلفة جاءت عليه طبقة تبعتها طبقة ثالثة،  وهكذا) (4)
وفي  بعض الأحيان تتماسك الطبقات معاً وتتوقف عن الانزلاق وعندما تعجز قوى الاحتكاك عن  العمل تبرز الطبقة المتماسكة بضغط قوي متواصل محدثة هزّة هائلة وفي زلزال حديث في  سهل (كوكوز) في مكسيكو قفزت طبقة متماسكة إلى الأمام مسافة ثلاثة أمتار وأثناء هزات  أرضية أخرى قفزت طبقات أرضية إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل، ففى عام 1923 حدثت هزة أرضية في  خليج سَجَمي دمرت نصف مدينة طوكيو، فقد انخفض قاع المحيط في الشمال الغربي 140  متراً، وانخفض في منتصفه 180 متراً، وانخفض 200 متراً في الطرف الجنوبي الشرقي  وارتفع القاع في الشمال الشرقي 250 متراً، وارتفع في الجنوب الغربي مئة متر! (5)

ومع  أن ابن سينا كان يظن أن الهزات الأرضية تنتج عن رياح قوية تحت الأرض، إلا أنه أحسن  وصف التأثيرات التي ذكرناها بقوله:
(هناك  سبب رئيسي لتكوين المرتفعات، فإن الريح، في حالة الزلازل الأرضية العنيفة، تسبّب  ارتفاع أجزاء من الأرض، فتتكون المرتفعات) (6)
وهناك  أنواع أخرى من الجبال تكوّنها البراكين، إذ تقذف الأرض الحمم، حتى من قاع البحار،  فتصبح جبالاً، فقد برزت مرتفعات هاواي من عمق محيط قدره كيلومتر ونصف لتصير جبالاً  ارتفاعها 2ر4 كيلومتراً وأحياناً ينفجر بركان (كما حدث في جنوب الباسفيكي) فأطاح  بجزيرة كاملة وقتل 36 ألف نفس وأحياناً تتسبب البراكين في زلازل تدمر مدناً محيطة  بها فقد دُمرت مدينة كاتانيا (بجوار جبل أطنة في صقلية) ثماني مرات منذ حدث تسجيل  للتاريخ ولا زالت تلك المرتفعات (بارتفاع ثلاثة كيلومترات) نشطة وفي عام 1983 سُجلت  مائتا هزة أرضية، وثارت الحمم حتى دمرت عدة قرى.

 ونستخلص من هذه المعلومات أن الجبال تكونت من الاهتزازات الأرضية، كما أن ثورة  البراكين تسبب الزلازل و قد ناقش د تركي هذه الآيات القرآنية (7)،  وبذل جهداً كبيراً في محاولة التوفيق بينها وبين العلم الحديث، ولكنه انتزع تلك  الآيات من قرائنها وبعد عدة فقرات من شرح حركة أديم الأرض، والقول إن هذه الحركة  تكون عدة سنتيمترات سنوياً، قال إن هذا ما جاء في سورة النمل 27:88 (وهي من العهد  المكي الوسيط) (وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ  السَّحَابِ) ولكن الآية السابقة لها تقدم معنى آخر، فهي تقول: (وَيَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ  فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلاَّ مَنْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ وَتَرَى الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا  جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ) (سورة النمل 27:87 و88)

وواضح  أن النفخ بالصور خاص باليوم الآخِر، فتمرّ الجبال مر السحاب فلا نرى لهاتين الآيتين  علاقة بالجيولوجيا وقد يحاول الفقهاء والعلماء المسلمون أن يفترضوا (افتراضات  أساسية) بخصوص تكوين الجبال واهتزاز الأرض، ولكنهم بغير شكٍ يواجهون مشكلة!

* 2.  سبع  سماوات:*
تحدث  القرآن في بضع آيات عن سبع سماوات وقد اقتبس د تركي هذه الآيات وتحدث عنها:
سورة  نوح 71:15 و16 (من العهد المكي المبكر): (أَلَمْ تَرَوْا كَيْفَ خَلَقَ اللَّهُ  سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقاً وَجَعَلَ الَقَمَرَ فِيهِنَّ نُوراً وَجَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ  سِرَاجاً)
سورة  المُلك 67:3 (من العهد المكي الوسيط): (الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقاً  مَا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِنْ تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى  مِنْ فُطُورٍ)
سورة  المؤمنون 23:17 و86 (من العهد المكي المتأخر): (وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ  سَبْعَ طَرَائِقَ وَمَا كُنَّا عَنِ الْخَلْقِ غَافِلِينَ قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ  السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ وَرَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ)
سورة  فصلت 41:12 (من العهد المكي المتأخر): (فَقَضَاهُّنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي  يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا)
سورة  الإسراء 17:44 (وتعود للسنة الأولى للهجرة): (تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ  السََّبْعُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ)
سورة  البقرة 2:29 (وتعود للسنة الثانية للهجرة): (هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّماءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ  سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ)
 وعندما يقرأ المرء هذه الآيات يرى فيها معناها الرمزي، ولكن د تركي حاول أن يرى  توافقها مع العلوم الفلكية الحديثة، فبدأ بالغلاف الجوي وسُمكه نحو 40 كيلومتراً،  وقال إنه السماء الأولى ثم ضاعف هذا عشرة آلاف مرة، وقال إنه السماء الثانية، سماء  القمر ثم ضاعف هذا عشرة آلاف مرة، وقال إنه السماء الثالثة، سماء الشمس وجعل يضاعف  الرقم كل مرة عشرة آلاف مرة، متحدثاً عن سماء النجوم الأقرب، ثم (سماء المجرة)  (لأنها نحو حجم مجرتنا) ثم (سماء أقرب المجرات) وأخيراً (السماء الكونية).

وقد  تبدو تقسيمات د تركي السبعة صحيحة عددياً، ولكنها غير مُقنعة فتسمية الغلاف الجوي  للأرض بالسماء الأولى قد يكون صحيحاً، لكن بقية التسميات مجازية لأن الفضاء ممتد  ومتشابه، كما يقول د تركي نفسه.

فهو  يفترض أساساً إمكانية فصل سماء القمر عن سماء الشمس، ويفترض إمكانية فصل الشمس (وهي  نجم) عن النجوم القريبة وعن المجرة التي تحتويها، ويفترض تسمية مجرتنا سماءً  والمجرات الأخري سماءً أخرى ومضاعفة الرقم عشرة آلاف مرة أمر جزافي أيضاً لا برهان  علمي عليه، ولا يوحي ب(الأعداد المقدسة) 7 و19 التي ذكرها د تركي.

ولا  غبار على عمل افتراضات أساسية، فقد قصدت بكتابة هذا الفصل أننا جميعاً نفترض  افتراضات أساسية، ولكننا لا نقتنع علمياً من افتراض أساسي كما أن افتراضات د تركي  تناقض آيات قرآنية أخرى، منها:
سورة  الصافات 37:6 (من العهد المكي المبكر): (إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا  بِزِينَةِ الْكَوَاكِبِ)
سورة  فصلت 41:12 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (فَقَضَاهُّنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي  يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ  الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ وَحِفْظاً)
سورة  المُلك 67:3 و5 (من العهد المكي الوسيط) (الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ  طِبَاقاً... وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ)
وقال  د تركي إن (المصابيح) التي زين الله بها (السماء الدنيا) هي الكواكب، وهذا يناقض ما  سبق أن قاله عن أن النجوم أو الكواكب هي السماوات الخمس الخارجية!

وقد  تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن السماوات في نحو 700 آية، ولا يذكر للسماوات عدداً إلا مرة  واحدة في 2كورنثوس 12:2-4 (أَعْرِفُ إِنْسَاناً فِي الْمَسِيحِ قَبْلَ أَرْبَعَ  عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً أَفِي الْجَسَدِ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ، أَمْ خَارِجَ الْجَسَدِ؟ لَسْتُ  أَعْلَمُ اللّهُ يَعْلَمُ اخْتُطِفَ هذَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ وَأَعْرِفُ  هذَا الْإِنْسَانَ... أَنَّهُ اخْتُطِفَ إِلَى الْفِرْدَوْسِ، وَسَمِعَ كَلِمَاتٍ  لَا يُنْطَقُ بِهَا، وَلَا يَسُوغُ لِإِنْسَانٍ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَا)

وواضح  أنه يتكلم عن أمور روحية، لا شأن لها بالخليقة المادية، فما معنى أن يقول إنه  اختُطف إلى مكان ما من المجرات؟!

* 3.  الشهب  والنيازك والحجر النيزكي:*
سبق  وذكرنا هذه الفكرة في الفصل 2 من القسم الأول، والآن نتأمل الآيات القرآنية في هذا  الموضوع:
سورة  الصافات 37:6-10 (من العهد المكي الأول) (إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا  بِزِينَةِ الْكَوَاكِبِ وَحِفْظاً مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ مَارِدٍ لاَ يَسَّمَّعُونَ  إِلَى الْمَلَإِ الْأَعْلَى وَيُقْذَفُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ دُحُوراً وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ وَاصِبٌ إِلاَّ مَنْ خَطِفَ الْخَطْفَةَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ)
سورة  الجن 72:8 و9 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا السَّمَاءَ  فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ حَرَساً شَدِيداً وَشُهُباً وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ  مِنْهَا مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَنْ يَسْتَمِعِ الْآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَاباً  رَصَداً)
سورة  المُلك 67:5 (من العهد المكي الوسيط) (وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا  بِمَصَابِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَاهَا رُجُوماً لِلشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ  السَّعِيرِ)
سورة  الحِجر 15:16-18 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَلَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا فِي السَّمَاءِ  بُرُوجاً وَزَيَّنَّاهَا لِلنَّاظِرِينَ وَحَفِظْنَاهَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَاٍن  رَجِيمٍ إِلاَّ مَنِ اسْتَرَقَ السَّمْعَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ مُبِينٌ)
سورة  الطارق 86:2 و3 (من العهد المكي المبكر) (وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الطَّارِقُ النَّجْمُ  الثَّاقِبُ)
وهناك  نوعان لما يُسمى (الشهاب الثاقب): النيازك والحجارة النيزكية:

أ.   النيازك: وهي الأعم، ولا يزيد حجمها عادة عن رأس الدبوس وعندما تدخل الغلاف الجوي  للأرض بسرعة 30 كم في الثانية ترتفع حرارتها وتحترق أما أصغرها (وقطره واحد على 20  من المليمتر) فتقل سرعته دون أن يحترق، وينزل ببطء للأرض في صورة نيازك دقيقة وقد  عُثر على نيازك دقيقة فوُجد أنها تحتوي على حديد ونيكل، ونسبة النيكل فيها 60%

وقد  تسقط عدة نيازك معاً في وقت واحد، والأغلب أنها تكون حطام أحد المذنّبات فإذا مرَّت  الأرض وسط الحطام فإنه يظهر للعين كأن النيازك تسير في خط متوازٍ، مع أنها قادمة من  نقطة واحدة في الأفق، وهي تتكون من ماء متجمد ونشادر متجمدة وميثان وثاني أكسيد  الكربون (8)

ب.   الحجارة النيزكية: وهي مواد صلبة تستمر أثناء اختراقها الغلاف الجوي للأرض، فتصل  للأرض، ولو أن غلافها الخارجي ينصهر ويبتعد عنها، فتراها وكأنها كرة نار، وتُسمى  (الشهاب المتفجر) ولعل هذا ما قصده القرآن في سورة الطارق ب(النجم الثاقب).

وهناك  ثلاثة أنواع رئيسية من الحجارة النيزكية: (1) تلك المكونة من الحديد والنيكل، (2)  الحجارة المكونة من السليكات، (3) الحجارة الحديدية المصنوعة من خليط من المواد  والضوء الصادر عنها يشبه الضوء المنبعث من الكواكب السيارة كما يُرى بالتلسكوب  وتجيئنا معظم الحجارة النيزكية من حزام الكواكب السيارة.

ولا  صعوبة أمامنا في التكوين العلمي للنيازك أو الحجارة النيزكية، ولكن الصعوبة هي  معرفة ما قصده القرآن بها فسورة المُلك تقول إن الله زيَّن السماء بالمصابيح  (النجوم) لرجم الشياطين فكيف يرجم الله كائنات روحية هي الشياطين بشُهبٍ مادية  مكونة من الحديد والنيكل؟ وماذا نفهم ونحن نرى  الحجارة النيزكية القادمة علينا  وكأنها في خطوط متوازية؟ هل نفهم أن الشياطين تقف في خطوط متوازية في تلك اللحظة؟

* 4.  تناقض  في الزمن:*

أ.  أيام  الخَلق القرآنية:
 تحدثنا في فصل 2 من الجزء الأول عن معنى كلمة (دخان) في علاقتها بأيام الخليقة  ونتأمل الآن في عدد تلك الأيام وتتابُعها وفي القرآن سبع إشارات لخلق السماوات  والأرض في ستة أيام، هي سورة الأعراف 54 وسورة يونس 3 وسورة هود 7 وسورة الفرقان 59  وسورة السجدة 4 وسورة ق 38 وسورة الحديد 4 ونكتفي هنا باقتباس سورة يونس 10:3 (من  العهد المكي المتأخر) لأنها تحوي كل ما أوردته الآيات الأخرى من حقائق: (إِنَّ  رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مَا مِنْ شَفِيعٍ إِلاَّ مِنْ  بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ؟)

وهذا  كلام واضح، ولكن سورة فصلت 41:9-12 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) تقول: (قُلْ  أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِالَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ  وَتَجْعَلُونَ لَهُ أَنْدَاداً ذَلِكَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا  رَوَاسِيَ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا وَبَارَكَ فِيهَا وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي  أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاءً لِلسَّائِلِينَ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ  وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلْأَرْضِ ائْتِيَا طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً قَالَتَا  أَتَيْنَا طَائِعِينَ فَقَضَاهُّنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ وَأَوْحَى  فِي كُلِّ سَمَاءٍ أَمْرَهَا وَزَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِمَصَابِيحَ  وَحِفْظاً ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ)

وواضح  أن هذه الآيات تقول إن الله خلق الأرض في يومين، وأقواتها في أربعة والمجموع ستة  أيام وبعد أن خلق الجبال والأقوات من نباتات وحيوانات خلق السماوات السبع في يومين  فيكون المجموع الكلي ثمانية أيام.

لقد  قال القرآن في سبع آيات إن أيام الخلق ستة، وفي فُصلت قال إنها ثمانية فماذا نفعل؟  علينا أن نضع الشك في صف الكاتب، وليس في صفّنا فلنفترض أساساً أن محمداً اعتبر بعض  تلك الأيام متزامنة، فيكون مجموعها الكلي ستة ولكن هذا الافتراض يتركنا مع مشكلة  أخرى هي أن الأرض تكوّنت، وبردت، ونمت فيها أشجارها وحيواناتها قبل خلق السماوات،  وهو ما تقوله أيضاً سورة البقرة 2:29 (هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّماءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ  سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ).

وواضح  أن هذه العبارات القرآنية لا تتوافق مع نظريات العلم الحديث في بدء الكون وسأترك  لغيري أن يجد إجابة لهذه المشكلة.

* ب.  أيام  يونان بحسب الكتاب المقدس:*
وقد  يسأل القارئ: لماذا نضيّع وقتنا في أمر تافه كهذا؟ والإجابة أن د بوكاي يكتب صفحة  كاملة في مشكلة مشابهة، فيقول (ص 83):
 (إنجيل متّى هو الذي يحتوي على هذا القول الذي يتميز بعدم معقولية لا جدال فيها من  بين كل الأقوال التي وضعها كتّابُها على لسان المسيح نفسه يسرد متى حادثة آية يونس  (يونان) كما يلي (أصحاح 12:38-40): المسيح بين قوم من الكتبة والفريسيين يخاطبونه  بهذه الألفاظ: (يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً) فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:  (جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلَا تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلَّا آيَةَ  يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ لِأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلَاثَةَ  أَيَّامٍ وَثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الْإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ  الْأَرْضِ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ)
ثم  يقول د بوكاي: (يذكر متّى أن المسيح صُلب يوم الجمعة، وبقي في القبر ليلة الجمعة  وكل يوم السبت وليلة الأحد، وقام في صباح الأحد وهذا يعطينا ليلتين وأجزاء من ثلاثة  أيام).

وكان  المسيح قد تنبأ في أواخر الشتاء وأوائل الربيع لعام 29م، قبل الفصح اليهودي بقليل،  أنه سيموت ويبقى في جوف الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال وبعد ذلك بستة شهور أعلن الأمر  نفسه بتفصيل أكثر: (مِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ  لِتَلَامِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ  كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ،  وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ) (متى 16:21) وبعد ذلك بعشرة أيام كرر النبوة  نفسها (متى 17:22 و23) وأخيراً عام 30م، قبل الفصح بعشرة أيام، وصف نفسه بأنه (ابن  الإنسان) وقال لتلاميذه: (هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ  الْإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ  عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الْأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ  وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ) (متى 20:18 و19)

ولا  يرى د بوكاي أن عبارتي (في اليوم الثالث) و(ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال) متساويتان، ويرى  بينهما تناقضاً عظيماً إنه يتغاضى عن حقيقة تنبُّؤ المسيح بموته وقيامته، ويهتم بأن  حسابات المسيح خاطئة!

ولكن  هل نحن متأكدون أن متّى أخطأ؟ ألا يليق بنا أن نضع الشك في مصلحة الكاتب، ونسأل  متّى والمسيح ويهود القرن الأول المسيحي عمَّ يقصدونه بتعبير (ثلاثة أيام وثلاث  ليال) بمقارنة ذلك بالتعبير (وفي اليوم الثالث)؟
ويقول  أ ت روبرتسون (9):  (العادة المعروفة عند اليهود أنهم يحسبون جزءاً من اليوم يوماً كاملاً وهكذا يكون  جزءٌ من يوم الجمعة بمثابة يوم كامل، ويوم السبت يوم ثان، وجزء من يوم الأحد يوم  ثالث).
ولا  زال نفس الحساب سارياً في شمال أفريقيا، فإذا سألتُ مريضاً يوم الإثنين، بدأ مرضه  مساء يوم السبت، عن مدة مرضه، يجاوبني: (ثلاثة أيام) مع أن المدة أقل من 48 ساعة  وهذا يشبه ما قاله المسيح.

ولو  قرأ د بوكاي بشارة متى بعناية أكبر لوجد عبارة ثالثة تقدم الجواب، فنقرأ في متى  27:62-64 (وَفِي الْغَدِ (السبت) الَّذِي بَعْدَ الِاسْتِعْدَادِ اجْتَمَعَ  رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ إِلَى بِيلَاطُسَ قَائِلِينَ: (يَا  سَيِّدُ، قَدْ تَذَكَّرْنَا أَنَّ ذلِكَ الْمُضِلَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ حَيٌّ: إِنِّي  بَعْدَ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَقُومُ فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ  الثَّالِثِ)

إنهم  يقتبسون قول المسيح (بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم) فهل فهموا أنه يقصد 72 ساعة؟ لا! فإنهم  طلبوا حراسة القبر حتى ثالث يوم.

هذه  العبارات الثلاث إذاً تساوي نفس المدة فلنضع الشك في صف الكاتب كما قال أرسطو.

وهناك  حقيقة روحية تُقنِع مسيحيين كثيرين: في بدء خدمة المسيح، نحو نهاية عام 26م أو  بداية عام 27م حضر المسيح عُرساً في قانا الجليل، وطلبت أم يسوع منه أن يمدّ يد  العون لأهل العرس بعد أن فرغ الخمر، فقال لها: (لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ)  (يوحنا 2:4) وبعد هذا بثلاث سنوات، مساء الخميس قبل القبض عليه قال لتلاميذه (قَدْ  أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ! هُوَذَا ابْنُ الْإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي  الْخُطَاةِ) (مرقس 14:41)

أية  ساعة؟ يفهم المسيحيون أنه يقصد ساعة آلامه وموته لأجل خطايانا وقد بدأت الآلام ليلة  الخميس لما أُلقي القبض على المسيح، بعد قوله (قد أتت الساعة) واستمرت آلامه بالضرب  والتعذيب ثم موت الصليب والدفن، حتى قام ومنذ أن قال: (قد أتت الساعة) مساء الخميس  حتى قام قيامة عزيز مقتدر صباح الأحد، نجد ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال.

وسواء  قبل القارئ هذا الاحتمال أو رفضه، فإني أفترض أن (ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال) تتساوى مع  (بعد ثلاثة أيام) و (في اليوم الثالث).


3. دكتور دافيد يونج،  استاذ علم طبقات الأرض، كلية كلفن، جراند رابيدز متشيجان، في حديث شخصي مع المؤلف.​  4.  Edward Grant, A SOURCE BOOK IN MEDIEVAL SCIENCE, Harvard U Press, , p  ​  5.  BrongresmaSanders, TREATISE ON MARINE ECOLOGY AND PALEOECOLOGY, vol , Geological  Society of America, Memoir​   6.  Avicenne Grant, op cit, p ​  7. Torki, op  cit, p ​  8. Robert  Hutchison, THE SEARCH FOR OUR BEGINNINGS, OxfordU Press, ​  9. A T  Robertson, A HARMONY OF THE GOSPELS FOR STUDENTS OF THE LIFE OF CHRIST, Harper  and Row, New York​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*ب.  عِلم  التشريح، وعِلم الأجنَّة، وعِلم الوراثة*

*5.  مكان  إنتاج المَنيّ:*
ذكر  لي أحد أصدقائي المسلمين ما جاء في سورة النساء 4:23 (وترجع إلى عام 5 أو 6 هـ)  (حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ  (للزواج) حَلَائِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  أَصْلَابِكُمْ) (بخلاف أبنائكم بالتبنّي) وقال لي إن هذه معرفة سابقة بعلوم الطب  الحديث، فإن خصية الذكر تتدلى من منطقة الكلى أثناء التطور الجنيني.

ولا  نستطيع منطقياً أن نرفض هذه الفكرة، ولكني كطبيب أتساءل: لماذا يشير الله إلى حقيقة  مبهمة كهذه في آيةٍ لا تناقش علم التشريح كبرهان على قوة الله الخالقة! لا شك أن  الآية تستخدم تعبيراً لغوياً، فالقول إن الأبناء من الأصلاب يشير إلى مكان القوة  ونحن نستخدم التعبير (ابن صُلبه) كاستعارة ومجاز.

وهناك  آية قرآنية أخرى في سورة الأعراف 7:172 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) تقدم استعارة أخرى  (وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ) والظهور  في سورة الأعراف، كالأصلاب في سورة النساء إشارة إلى مكان القوة ويقول علماء اللغات  إن هذين تعبيرين معروفان في الحضارات القديمة بالشرق الأوسط.

ولئن  وجد المسلم في هذه الآية دليلاً على سبق القرآن العلمي، فليعلم أن الفكرة موجودة  بالتوراة، فالكلمة العبرية (chalats)  هي نفسها الكلمة العربية (أصلاب) بمعنى مكان القوة يقول النبي إشعياء (تَنَطَّقْنَ  عَلَى الْأَحْقَاءِ (chalats)  (32:11)  ويقول النبي إرميا (كُلَّ رَجُلٍ يَدَاهُ عَلَى حَقَوَيْهِ (chalats)  (30:6)  (بمعنى ظَهْر، أو وسط) وقال الله ليعقوب (مُلُوكٌ سَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْ صُلْبِكَ   chalats)  (تكوين 35:11) ويقول لداود (ابْنُكَ الْخَارِجُ مِنْ صُلْبِكَ   chalats   هُوَ يَبْنِي الْبَيْتَ لاسْمِي) (1 ملوك 8:19)

وفي  العهد الجديد نجد كلمة يونانية تحمل نفس المعنى هي (osphus)  استخدمها الرسول بطرس وهو يقتبس وعد الله للملك داود (حلف له بقَسَمٍ أنه من ثمرة  صُلبه   osphus  يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه) (أعمال 2:30)

وهناك  مشكلة ثالثة: يستخدم القرآن (بخلاف الكتاب المقدس) كلمة صُلب في آية لا تسمح بتقديم  تفسير يلطّف التعبير، وذلك في سورة الطارق 86:5-7 (وهي من العهد المكي المبكر)  (فَلْيَنْظُرِ الْإِنْسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ  بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ)

 وتتحدث هذه الآيات عن وقت التزاوج فهي لا تتحدث عن زمن التطور الجنيني، بل عن خلق  الإنسان من ماءٍ منصبّ باندفاع، يخرج من بين صلب الرجل (أي ظهره) وترائب المرأة (أي  عظام صدرها) (التفسير لمحمد فريد وجدي، في كتابه (المصحف المفسّر) والآية تقول إن  المني يجيء من ظهر الرجل، أي منطقة الكلى، وليس من الخصية!

*6.   عَلَقَة، وأطوار أخرى في تكوين الجنين:*
جاءت  كلمة (علقة) (بصيغة المفرد) خمس مرات في القرآن، وجاءت بصيغة الجمع (عَلَق) مرة  واحدة، في خمس آيات قرآنية، لتصف مرحلة من مراحل نمو الجنين.

تقول  سورة القيامة 75:37-39 (من العهد المكي المبكر) (أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِنْ مَنِيٍّ  يُمْنَى ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقَ فَسَوَّى فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ  الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى) وتقول سورة غافر 40:67 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (هُوَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ  يُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلاً ثُمَّ لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ ثُمَّ لِتَكُونُوا شُيُوخاً  وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلِتَبْلُغُوا أَجَلاً مُسَمّىً  وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ)

وتضيف  سورة الحج 22:5 (من العهد المكي والمتأخر والعهد المدني المبكر) بعض المعلومات،  فتقول (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ فَإِنَّا  خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ  مُضْغَةٍ مُخَلَّقَةٍ وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَنُقِرُّ فِي  الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمّىً ثُمَّ نُخْرِجُكُمْ طِفْلاً ثُمَّ  لِتَبْلُغُوا أَشُدَّكُمْ وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرَدُّ  إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَعْلَمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ شَيْئاً).

ولكن  سورة المؤمنون 23:12-14 تقدم أكثر الآيات معالجة للموضوع (وهي من العهد المكي  المتأخر) (وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ سُلاَلَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ  جَعَلْنَاهُ نُطْفَةً فِي قَرَارٍ مَكِينٍ ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً  فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَاماً فَكَسَوْنَا  الْعِظَامَ لَحْماً ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقاً آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ  أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ)

ويعرف  كل دارس للأحياء أن لا وجود لمرحلة (العلقة) في تكوين الجنين، وهذا يخلق مشكلة  علمية كبرى.
قال  الراغب الأصفهاني في كتابه (معجم مفردات ألفاظ القرآن) عن علقة (الدم الجامد، ومنه  العلقة التي يتكون منها الولد، وعلِقت المرأة حبلت والعَلَق التشبُّث بالشيء)
وكان  أول ما أُنزل على محمد من القرآن في مكة سورة العلق 96:1 و2، وتقول فاتحتها  (اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ)
ويقول  د بوكاي: (علق تشير إلى ما يعلُق (ما يتشبَّث بالشيء) ذلك هو المعنى الأول وجلطة  الدم معنى مشتق من هذا المعنى) (ص 231)
 وينتقد د بوكاي مترجمي القرآن إلى الإنكليزية والفرنسية في ترجمتهم لكلمة (علقة)  فيقول:
 (فأكثر ما يُضل الباحث هنا أيضاً هو مشكلة المفردات فالواقع أن ترجمات وتفسيرات بعض  الفقرات التي ما زالت منتشرة في عصرنا تعطي لرجال العلم الذين يقرأونها فكرة مغلوطة  تماماً عن الآيات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع على سبيل المثال تقول معظم هذه التفسيرات  بتشكُّل الإنسان ابتداءً من (جلطة دم) أو ابتداءً من (التحام) وهذه المقولة لا  يقبلها مطلقاً العالِم المتخصص في هذا الميدان مثل هذه الملاحظة تجعلنا نتصوَّر  الأهمية الكبرى لاقتران المعارف اللغوية والمعارف العلمية للوصول إلى إدراك معنى  المقولات القرآنية عن التناسل) (ص 226 و227)
فكيف  يريد د بوكاي أن يترجموا كلمة (علقة) للإنكليزية أو الفرنسية؟ يريدهم أن يترجموها  (التحام) أو (ما يعلق) أو (ما يتشبَّث بالشيء) ويقول (يتحقق استقرار البويضة بالرحم  بواسطة امتدادات حقيقية، كما لو كانت بذوراً تضرب في الأرض وهذه الامتدادات هي التي  تجعل البويضة تتعلق بالرحم) (ص 230).

وهذا  الكلام ممكن، وهو أقرب لحقائق العلم ولكن أين ذِكر البويضة؟ إن (ما يتشبث بالشيء)  لا يتكون من السائل المنوي وحده، بل من اندماج نواة المني ونواة البويضة وبالطبع  فإن إغفال ذكر أمر ليس بالضبط ارتكاب خطإ، ولكنه ينتقص من الحقيقة.

 وثانياً: إن (ما يتشبث بالشيء) لا يتوقف عن التعلُّق حتى يصبح (مُضغة)، ولكنه يستمر  (عالقاً) مدة ثمانية أشهر ونصف حتى يولد.

 وثالثاً: تقول تلك الآيات إن (المضغة) تصبح عظاماً، ثم يغطيها اللحم (العضلات) وهذا  ما يتكرر في سورة البقرة 2:259 (وَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنْشِزُهَا  ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْماً) ويتضح من هذا أن الهيكل العظمي يتكون أولاً، ثم يكسوه  اللحم، والحقيقة أن العظام واللحم يأخذان في التكوُّن في وقت واحد، وفي نهاية  الأسبوع الثامن يكون الجنين قادراً على الإتيان ببعض الحركات العضلية، لأن الضلوع  تصبح غضروفية، وتتواجد العضلات، ويبدأ تكوين العظام عند أطراف الضلوع وتنتشر في  العمود إلى أن تصل إلى أطراف الغضروف في الشهر الرابع وتكون العضلات قادرة على  الحركة ببداية الأسبوع الثامن، ولو أنها منذ الأسبوع العاشر إلى الثاني عشر تتطور  وتنمو.

فلو  قلنا إن العلقة تصبح مضغة في الأسبوع الرابع، فإن العضلات تكون موجودة مع العظام،  ولا تكسو عظاماً كانت موجودة من قبل، كما يقول القرآن وتبقى المشكلة بغير حل.

ونكرر  سؤالنا: هل كانت فكرة العلقة ثم المضغة المخلّقة معروفة مفهومة عند أهل مكة  والمدينة لتكون لهم (آية)؟ إن المرء لا يرى الجنين عند الإجهاض المبكر، ولا يرى ما  يشبه المضغة إلا المشيمة البالغة من العمر شهرين ترى ماذا فهم أهل مكة والمدينة من  كل هذا ليدفعهم ويقنعهم ليؤمنوا بالقيامة؟

 حديثان يذكران العلقة
 الحديث الأول: عن أنس بن مالك أن جبريل أتى رسول الله وهو يلعب مع الغلمان، فأخذه  فصرعه فشقَّ عن قلبه، فاستخرج القلب واستخرج منه علقة سوداء، فقال: هذا حظ الشيطان  ثم غسله في طست من ذهب بماء زمزم، ثم لأَمَه، ثم أعاده في مكانه وجاء الغلمان يسعون  إلى أمه (يعني مرضعته حليمة) فقالوا: إن محمداً قد قُتل فاستقبلوه وهو منتقع اللون  قال أنس: وقد كنتُ أرى أثر ذلك المخيط في صدره (السيرة الحلبية 1:231)

ويظهر  من هذا الحديث استعمالٌ مبكر لكلمة (علقة) استُخدمت لتعني كتلة دم سوداء، ولكنها لا  تثبت المعاني المقترحة من د تركي ولا د بوكاي، ولا محمد أسعد.

أما  الحديث الثاني فعن زيد بن وهب، قال عبد الله: حدّثنا رسول الله، وهو الصادق  المصدوق، قال (إن أحدكم يُجمَع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوماً نطفة، ثم يكون علقة  مثل ذلك، ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك، ثم يبعث الله مَلَكاً فيؤمر بأربع كلمات، ويُقال  له: اكتُب  عمله ورزقه وأَجَله وشقيٌّ أو سعيد، ثم يُنفخ فيه الروح فإن الرجل منكم  ليعمل حتى ما تكون بينه وبين الجنة إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه كتابه فيعمل بعمل أهل النار  ويعمل حتى ما يكون بينه وبين النار إلا ذراع، فيسبق عليه الكتاب، فيعمل بعمل أهل  الجنة) (البخاري، كتاب بدء الخلق ج 4 ص 135 ط دار الشعب بالقاهرة - ومشكاة المصابيح  حديث رقم 82 - متفق عليه).

وهذا  الحديث عن محمد، وقد رواه البخاري ومسلم، وأخطاؤه واضحة في القول إن المني يبقى 40  يوماً، ثم العلقة 40 يوماً (ومجموعهما 80 يوماً) ثم المضغة 40 يوماً (ومجموعهم 120  يوماً) وقد أثبت العلم الحديث أن الجرثومة المنوية تبقى حية لمدة أقل من أسبوع داخل  المرأة، وأن في مدة 70 يوماً تكون أعضاء الجنين قد نمت وتطورت، ما عدا المخ والعظام  ولكن هذا الحديث يقول إن الجنين لا يصير مضغة إلا بعد 80 يوماً، وهو خطأ علمي ويذكر  د بوكاي هذا الحديث ويقول (وصف تطور الجنين في هذا الحديث لا يتفق مع المعلومات  العلمية الحديثة) (ص 281)

ولا  يساعدنا هذا الحديث في تحديد معنى كلمة (علقة) ولكنه يرينا ما كان العامة يؤمنون به  في عصر محمد، ولو أنه يواجهنا بمشاكل فقهية متعددة.

 المشكلة الفقهية
هل  الأخطاء العلمية في حديث تضعف التعاليم الفقهية الواردة فيه؟ وإن كان حديث ما  ضعيفاً أو مدسوساً، فكيف نضمن صدق أي حديث آخر؟ وكيف نتأكد أن النقل صحيح لأي حديث؟  وماذا نقبل من الحديث إن كان ذلك الحديث لا يقدم إلا معرفة محمد ومداركه العلمية؟؟

*7.  مدة  الحَمْل:*
تقدم  الآيات القرآنية التالية معلومات وأمراً بخصوص مدة الرضاعة:
سورة  لقمان 31:14 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ  حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْناً عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ (فطامه) فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ  اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِليَّ الْمَصِيرُ)
سورة  البقرة 2:233 (وتعود إلى عام 2 ه) (وَالْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلَادَهُنَّ  حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ)
سورة  الأحقاف 46:15 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ  إِحْسَاناً حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهاً وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً وَحَمْلُهُ  وَفِصَالُهُ (فطامه) ثَلاَثُونَ شَهْراً)
ولا  مشكلة أن ترضع الأم طفلها مدة سنتين، إن استطاعت والأطباء اليوم يوصون بالرضاعة  الطبيعية ليحصل الطفل على غذائه نقياً وتعطي سورة الأحقاف 15 مدة 30 شهراً للحمل  والرضاعة فهل يقصد أن مدة الحمل ستة شهور؟ وقد أحسَّ عبد الله يوسف علي بالمشكلة،  فذكر أن أقل مدة للحمل هي ستة شهور ليكون المولود قابلاً للحياة والنمو.

وتمضي  الأحقاف 46:15 لتقول (وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاَثُونَ شَهْراً حَتَّى إِذَا  بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي (ألهِمني)  أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَليَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ  أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ  إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ)

ويبدو  من الآية أن 40 سنة هي متوسط العمر العادي وقتها فإن كانت مدة الرضاعة العادية  (بحسب القرآن) سنتين، ومتوسط العمر وقتها 40 سنة، تكون مدة الحمل المذكورة (وهي ستة  شهور) هي العادية، وليست تسعة شهور مع أن الحمل الذي يستمر ستة شهور هو غير العادي!

*8.   الوراثة، والصفات المكتسَبة:*

أ.  علم  الوراثة ولبن الأم:
كانت  حضارات كثيرة ماضية تؤمن أن ما تراه الأم أو تفعله يؤثر في وليدها ومنذ مئة سنة كان  أهل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يعتقدون أن الأم التي ترى أرنباً أثناء حملها تلد  طفلاً مشقوق الشفة كالأرنب! ولا زال تعبير (شفة الأرنب) مستخدماً في الكتب الطبية  الأمريكية عن الشفة المشقوقة.

ويبدو  أن القرآن يحوي أحد الأفكار القديمة، ففي سورة النساء 4:23 (وتعود إلى عام 5 أو6 ه)  نقرأ قائمة بالنساء التي يُحرَّم على الرجل الزواج بهن، ومنهن (حُرِّمَتْ  عَلَيْكُمْ... أُمَّهَاتُكُمُ اللَّاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ... وَحَلَائِلُ  أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلَابِكُمْ) (بخلاف زوجات الأبناء بالتبنّي  المسموح بالزواج منهن  في سورة الأحزاب 37)

ويؤكد  د بوكاي حقيقة علمية هي أن ما نرثه من صفات تحكمه الجينات فقط التي نأخذها من  آبائنا وأمهاتنا ولا تصلنا أية صفة وراثية من الرضاعة أو من المرضعات ولا علاقة  مطلقاً بين ولدٍ رضع من مرضعة والابنة الجسدية لتلك المرضعة، وعليه فلا يوجد سبب  علمي يمنع زواج الولد الذي رضع من مرضعة أن يتزوج بابنة مرضعته.

يمكن  أن يُقال إن في هذا المنع تكريمٌ للمرضِعة، ولكن لم يكن هذا هو السبب الذي جعل  القرآن يحرم هذا الزواج، فالسبب الواضح أن الرضاعة تجعل الذي رضع قريباً للمرضعة  جاء في البخاري (كتاب النكاح، ج 7 ص12) أن النبي قال لعائشة (الرضاعة تحرّم ما تحرم  الولادة) ولكنها تسمح بزيارة الأخت في الرضاعة وهي غير محجَّبة ولله الحرية في  التشريع، ولكن هذا لا يتوافق مع معرفتنا العلمية في الوراثة!

ب.   الوراثة والأغنام الرقطاء في التوراة:
جاءت  في سفر التكوين 30:32-31:13 قصة عن يعقوب، حفيد إبرهيم الخليل، تُظهر أن ما كان  يعقوب يعتقده يخالف العلم الحديث فقد كان يعتقد أن ما تراه الغنم يؤثر في نوعية  وليدها وتقول القصة إن لابان (خال يعقوب وحماه في الوقت نفسه) طلب من يعقوب أن يحدد  أجرته، فطلب يعقوب أن يأخذ كل أرقط وأبلق من الغنم، فوافق خالُه.
(وأخذ  يعقوب قضبان حورٍ خُضراً ولوزٍ ودِلبٍ، وقشَّر فيها خطوطاً تكشف عن بياض القضبان،  وأوقف القضبان المقشرة تجاه الغنم في أحواض مجاري الماء حيث كانت الغنم ترد لتشرب  فكانت الغنم تتوحم على القضبان)
كانت  معلومة يعقوب العلمية خاطئة، ولكن الله لم يتركه لخطإ ظنونه، بل أوضح له حقيقة  روحية، قال بعد معرفتها لزوجتيه: (قال لي ملاك الله في الحلم: يا يعقوب، ارفع عينيك  وانظر جميع التيوس التي تشبّ على الغنم مخططة ورقطاء ونمراء، لأني رأيت كل ما يفعله  لابان بك أنا إله بيت إيل حيث نصبتَ عموداً ومسحتَه بالزيت لتكرّسه لي، ونذرتَ لي  نذراً والآن قم اخرُج من هذه الأرض وارجع إلى أرض مولدك)
ولكي  ندرك عظمة هذه المعجزة، يجب أن نعرف أن العيون الزرقاء صفة وراثية ناشئة عن جين ذي  فعالية أضعف من جين آخر وهكذا الحال مع الغنم الرقطاء ففي الظروف العادية من  التزاوج المختلط تكون 25% من الغنم ذات جينين متشابهين لتنتج اللون الواحد، و25% من  جينين متشابهين لتنتج الأرقط، بينما 50% تكون ذات جين واحد تنتج اللون الواحد، وجين  آخر للأرقط وهذه ال50% تكون أيضاً ذات لون واحد لأن جين اللون الواحد هو الغالب،  تاركاً جين الأرقط في الظلال والتزاوج العادي الذي يحدث مصادفة (25% - 50% - 25%)  بين الكباش والنعاج يستمر في إنتاج 25% من الغنم الرقطاء.

 وعندما استبعد لابان الأرقط (وعدده 25%) ترك قطيعاً ثلثه من لون واحد وثلثاه مختلط  (أو ذو جين واحد) وكان يمكن أن هذا يُنتج عكس ما أراده يعقوب، فيعطيه نحو 17% فقط  من الغنم الأرقط وهنا تدخَّل الله بمعجزة ليعطي يعقوب ما لا تقدر الطبيعة أن تعطيه!

ولهذا  التصنيف نتيجة تستمر وقتاً أطول، فكل الأغنام الوليدة من اللون الواحد تكون ذات جين  واحد مع جين مختفٍ من الغنم الرقطاء التي لقَّحت الأنثى، مما يزيد عدد المواليد ذات  اللون الواحد في موسم الولادة التالية بنسبة 75% فتكون نصف الخراف المولودة رقطاء،  مما يضاعف أجر يعقوب.

وهكذا  ترى أنه بالرغم من جهل يعقوب العلمي عام 1700 ق م، يظل ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس  صحيح علمياً.

*9.  مشاكل  أخرى:*
ويمكن  أن نتحدث عن مشاكل أخرى جاءت في سورة النحل 16:66 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) حيث  نقرأ (وَإِنَّ لَكُمْ فِي الْأَنْعَامِ لَعِبْرَةً نُسْقِيكُمْ مِمَّا فِي  بُطُونِهِ مِنْ بَيْنِ فَرْثٍ وَدَمٍ لَبَناً خَالِصاً سَائِغاً لِلشَّارِبِينَ)  فهل يجيء اللبن من بين الفرث والدم؟

 ومشكلة أخرى في السورة نفسها، الآية 69 (يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا (النحل) شَرَابٌ  مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ (العسل) فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ) فما معنى أن العسل يخرج  من بطون النحل؟ وما هي الأمراض التي يشفي العسل منها؟

وتأمل  سورة الأنعام 6:38 (وهي من العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ) فما  معنى (أمم أمثالكم)؟ يقول د بوكاي إن المقصود هو النحل، ولا شك أن النحل أمة، ولكن  ماذا عن العنكبوت الذي تأكل أنثاه الذكر بعد التلقيح، فهل هذه أمة مثلي ومثلك؟

وخُذ  ما جاء في سورة الفرقان 25:45 (وهي من العهد المكي المبكر) (أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى  رَبِّكَ كَيْفَ مَدَّ الظِّلَّ وَلَوْ شَاءَ لَجَعَلَهُ سَاكِناً ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا  الشَّمْسَ عَلَيْهِ دَلِيلاً) فهل تتحرك الشمس لتدل على الظل؟ إن دوران الأرض هو  الذي يطيل الظل أو يقصّره! إن ما يقوله د بوكاي دفاعاً عن هذه الآيات لا يُقنع  أحداً.

*10.   المسلمون في المنطقة القطبية الشمالية، وصلاة رجال الفضاء:*
 المشكلة الأخيرة التي أذكرها هي الحقائق التي أغفلها القرآن، مع أنه يقول إن فيه  الهدى والنور للعالمين، ولكن لا يوجد إنسان في المنطقة القطبية الشمالية يمكن أن  يكون مسلماً! وقد يعترضني معترض بأن كل من يشهد الشهادتين يصبح مسلماً، ولكني أجيبه  إنه إلى جوار هذا يجب أن يصوم رمضان والمسلم المقيم في المنطقة القطبية الشمالية  سيموت جوعاً لو جاء رمضان صيفاً، لأن الشمس لا تغرب أبداً فسيظل ينتظر غروب الشمس  ليفطر فيموت قبل أن تغرب! وسيقول المعترض: إذاً فليصُم ويفطر بحسب التوقيت في مكة  أو استكهولم ومع أن هذا منطقي إلا أن معظم المسلمين سيعترضون عليه لأنه فكر غير  أصولي ولا زال المسلمون يعتمدون على رؤية الهلال بالعين المجردة لبدء شهر الصوم أو  نهايته ومع أن الحساب الفلكي لظهور القمر صحيح تماماً، إلا أن القرآن يقول (فَمَنْ  شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ) (سورة البقرة 2:185)

وهناك  مشكلة حديثة، فإن أحد رواد الفضاء السعوديين طار بارتفاع 200 كيلومتراً، بسرعة 29  ألف كيلو متر في الساعة، وكان يدور حول الأرض مرة كل 90 دقيقة فكيف يؤدي صلواته  اليومية الخمس والشمس تشرق وتغرب عليه 18 مرة كل 24 ساعة؟ وكيف يجعل مكة قبلته،  والقبلة تتغير كل ثانية؟ وقد أفتى رجال الدين السعوديون بأن عليه أن يثبت قدميه في  سفينة الفضاء ويصلي ثلاث مرات كل 24 ساعة، وهو قرار منطقي ولو أن ذكره لم يرد في  القرآن.

ذكرت  كل هذا لأن د بوكاي كتب صفحتين يشرح فيهما كيف أن كلمة (إنْ) في سورة الرحمان 33  نبوة عن إمكان غزو الفضاء ولكن قيمة هذا الشرح تتضاءل أمام الأسئلة التي أثرناها  أَمَا كان الأفضل أن تكون عندنا نبوة تجاوب على الأسئلة الأساسية!

ويقدم  لنا الكتاب المقدس نبوات واضحة مفصَّلة، سنتأملها في فصلٍ قادم.

(هذا  الفصل منقح ومزاد عليه في الطبعة الأنجليزية الحديثة)


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

*ج.  خرافات  وقصص رمزية وتاريخ*

*11.   الأساطير، هل هي أمثال تعلم دروساً أخلاقية، أم هل هي خرافات خيالية؟*
يبدو  أنه لا مكان للحديث عن الخرافات في فصل يتحدث عن العِلم، ولكننا نضعه هنا لأننا  سنتحدث عن (التاريخ الصحيح) كما سجله الكتاب المقدس أو القرآن والتاريخ ينتمي  للعِلم بمعناه الواسع.

 ويدّعي د بوكاي أن التاريخ الوارد في الكتاب المقدس غير صحيح، بل هو خرافات من خيال  الرواة ففي ص 20 تحت عنوان (أصل الكتاب المقدس) يقول:
(كان  الكتاب المقدس قبل أن يكون مجموعة أسفار تراثاً شعبياً لا سند له إلا الذاكرة، وهي  العامل الوحيد الذي اعتمد عليه في نقل الأسفار
 ويلاحظ إدموند جاكوب أن تناقل هذه الأقوال كان يتم إما عن طريق الأسرة، أو عن طريق  المعابد، في شكل روايات لتاريخ شعب الله المختار
وقد  تحوَّل هذا التاريخ بسرعة إلى حكاية كمَثَل يوثام (قضاة 9:7-21) عندما (ذهبت  الأشجار لتمسح عليها ملكاً، فتوجهت أولاً إلى الزيتونة، ثم إلى شجرة التين، ثم إلى  الكرمة، ثم إلى العوسج)
وهذا  ما سمح لإدموند جاكوب أن يقول إن الوظيفة الأسطورية في الرواية لم تعبأ بما يتعلق  بموضوعات وعصور لم يكن تاريخها معروفاً جيداً).

 والقول إن سفر القضاة ليس من الوحي، بل هو الرغبة في الوظيفة الأسطورية في الرواية،  هو قول خاطئ تماماً ويؤمن المسيحيون أن سفر القضاة الذي يذكر مثَل يوثام عن الأشجار  يحتوي على تاريخ صحيح لأحداث جرت في القرن 12 ق م، تالية لأحداث سفر الخروج.

ويقول  إ جاكوب إنه في ذلك الوقت لم يكن هناك من يعبأ بموضوعات وعصور لم يكن تاريخها  معروفاً جيداً ويذكر القارئ أننا عندما درسنا هذا السؤال في الفصل الأول من جزء 3  عرفنا أن الكتابة كانت معروفة في تلك المنطقة منذ عام 2300 ق م، وأنه في القرن 13  (قبل كتابة سفر القضاة بمئة سنة) كانت هناك خمسة أنواع مختلفة من الكتابة معروفة في  كنعان ولا شك أن إ جاكوب مخطئ في هذه النقطة.

والآن  لنتأمل معنى (خرافة) أو (أسطورة) جاء في سفر القضاة أصحاح 6 أن الله أمر رجلاً اسمه  جدعون بن يوآش أن يهدم المذبح الذي بناه أبوه للصنم المعروف باسم (البعل) وأن يبني  بدلاً منه مذبحاً للإله الواحد (يهوه) وقد فعل جدعون هذا وفي اليوم التالي جاء أهل  المدينة ليوآش وقالوا: (أَخرِج ابنك لنقتله لأنه هدم مذبح البعل وقطع السارية التي  عنده) فقال: (أنتم تقاتلون للبعل؟ إن كان إلهاً فليقاتل لنفسه لأن مذبحه قد هُدم)  ومنذ ذلك اليوم صار اسم جدعون (يربّعل) بمعنى (ليقاتله البعل).

وفي  الأصحاحين السابع والثامن من سفر القضاة نقرأ كيف استخدم الله جدعون و300 جندي معه  ليرهِبوا جيشاً من عشرة آلاف مدياني، هربوا ليلاً وهم يقتلون بعضهم بعضاً! وبعد هذا  الانتصار عاد جدعون لبيته في بلد اسمها عفرة، حيث أقام 40 سنة، وكان له سبعون ولداً  وكان له أيضاً ابن اسمه أبيمالك من سُرّيته، كان يسكن في شكيم.

وبعد  موت جدعون قال ابنه أبيمالك لأهل شكيم: (أَيُّمَا هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ: أَأَنْ  يَتَسَلَّطَ عَلَيْكُمْ سَبْعُونَ رَجُلاً (هم أولاد جدعون) أَمْ أَنْ يَتَسَلَّطَ  عَلَيْكُمْ رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ؟ (الذي هو أبيمالك)) (قضاة 9:2) فقرروا أن يتبعوا  أبيمالك، وبمساعدتهم ومساعدة سكان القلعة ذهب أبيمالك إلى بيت أبيه في عفرة وقتل  إخوته من أبيه، ولم يبقَ منهم إلا الأصغر واسمه يوثام لأنه اختبأ واجتمع أهل شكيم  ليملّكوا أبيمالك عليهم (قضاة 9:5 و6).

 يوثام يحكي مَثَله
فوقف  يوثام على رأس جبل جرزيم ونادى (اِسْمَعُوا لِي يَا أَهْلَ شَكِيمَ يَسْمَعْ لَكُمُ  اللّهُ مَرَّةً ذَهَبَتِ الْأَشْجَارُ لِتَمْسَحَ عَلَيْهَا مَلِكاً فَقَالَتْ  لِلزَّيْتُونَةِ: امْلِكِي عَلَيْنَا فَقَالَتْ لَهَا الزَّيْتُونَةُ: أَأَتْرُكُ  دُهْنِي الَّذِي بِهِ يُكَرِّمُونَ بِيَ اللّهَ وَالنَّاسَ، وَأَذْهَبُ لِأَمْلِكَ  عَلَى الْأَشْجَارِ؟ ثُمَّ قَالَتِ الْأَشْجَارُ لِلتِّينَةِ: تَعَالَيْ أَنْتِ  وَامْلِكِي عَلَيْنَا فَقَالَتْ لَهَا التِّينَةُ: أَأَتْرُكُ حَلَاوَتِي وَثَمَرِي  الطَّيِّبَ وَأَذْهَبُ لِأَمْلِكَ عَلَى الْأَشْجَارِ؟ فَقَالَتِ الْأَشْجَارُ  لِلْكَرْمَةِ: تَعَالَيْ أَنْتِ وَامْلِكِي عَلَيْنَا فَقَالَتْ لَهَا الْكَرْمَةُ:  أَأَتْرُكُ مِسْطَارِي الَّذِي يُفَرِّحُ اللّهَ وَالنَّاسَ وَأَذْهَبُ لِأَمْلِكَ  عَلَى الْأَشْجَارِ؟ ثُمَّ قَالَتْ جَمِيعُ الْأَشْجَارِ لِلْعَوْسَجِ: تَعَالَ  أَنْتَ وَامْلِكْ عَلَيْنَا فَقَالَ الْعَوْسَجُ لِلْأَشْجَارِ: إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  بِالْحَقِّ تَمْسَحُونَنِي عَلَيْكُمْ مَلِكاً فَتَعَالُوا وَاحْتَمُوا تَحْتَ  ظِلِّي وَإِلَّا فَتَخْرُجَ نَارٌ مِنَ الْعَوْسَجِ وَتَأْكُلَ أَرْزَ لُبْنَانَ! 

ثم  مضى يوثام يقول: فَالْآنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَالصِّحَّةِ  إِذْ جَعَلْتُمْ أَبِيمَالِكَ مَلِكاً، وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ فَعَلْتُمْ خَيْراً  مَعَ يَرُبَّعْلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِهِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ فَعَلْتُمْ لَهُ حَسَبَ  عَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ - لِأَنَّ أَبِي قَدْ حَارَبَ عَنْكُمْ وَخَاطَرَ بِنَفْسِهِ  وَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْ يَدِ مِدْيَانَ - وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ قُمْتُمُ الْيَوْمَ عَلَى  بَيْتِ أَبِي وَقَتَلْتُمْ بَنِيهِ، سَبْعِينَ رَجُلاً عَلَى حَجَرٍ وَاحِدٍ  وَمَلَّكْتُمْ أَبِيمَالِكَ ابْنَ أَمَتِهِ عَلَى أَهْلِ شَكِيمَ لِأَنَّهُ  أَخُوكُمْ! فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَالصِّحَّةِ مَعَ  يَرُبَّعْلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِهِ فِي هذَا الْيَوْمِ، فَافْرَحُوا أَنْتُمْ  بِأَبِيمَالِكَ، وَلِْيَفْرَحْ هُوَ أَيْضاً بِكُمْ وَإِلَّا فَتَخْرُجَ نَارٌ مِنْ  أَبِيمَالِكَ وَتَأْكُلَ أَهْلَ شَكِيمَ وَسُكَّانَ الْقَلْعَةِ، وَتَخْرُجَ نَارٌ  مِنْ أَهْلِ شَكِيمَ وَمِنْ سُكَّانِ الْقَلْعَةِ وَتَأْكُلَ أَبِيمَالِكَ)

ثُمَّ  هَرَبَ يُوثَامُ وَفَرَّ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى بِئْرَ، وَأَقَامَ هُنَاكَ مِنْ وَجْهِ  أَبِيمَالِكَ أَخِيهِ) (قضاة 9:7 -21)

وواضح  أن هذه الأسطورة مُثَلٌ يُعلِّم درساً أخلاقياً، ولكنها ليست تاريخاً مروياً  كأسطورة وهذه الخرافة أو الأسطورة تُروَى وسط أحداث تاريخية، دون أن تكون حدَثاً  تاريخياً ويقارن د بوكاي بين تاريخ الكتاب المقدس وملحمة أنشودة رولاند (ص 22) ولكن  قارئ مَثَل يوثام يقدر أن يقرأ القصة كاملة فيميّز بين التاريخ الحقيقي والأسطورة  المروية معه، لتسوق درساً أخلاقياً لأهل ذلك الزمان ولنا نحن اليوم.

وقد  أثبت رجال الحفريات صدق قصة جدعون، فقد كتب أستاذ الحفريات (سيجفريد هورن) عام 1968 
 (أثناء اشتراكي في حفريات شكيم عام 1960 اكتشفنا أن المدينة وهيكل بعل بها تدمَّرا  في القرن 12 ق م، وهو الوقت الذي دمرهما فيه أبيمالك ابن القاضي جدعون والدليل هو  قطع الفخار التي ترجع إلى عام 1150 ق م وما أقوى تقارب البرهانين، من التاريخ  الكتابي، ومن الحفريات) (10)
* الأحداث القرآنية التاريخية، هل هي  أساطير؟*

 سليمان وملكة سبا:
جاء  في سورة النمل 27:15-44 (من العهد المكي الوسيط) (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ  وَسُلَيْمَانَ عِلْماً وَقَالاَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي فَضَّلَنَا عَلَى  كَثِيرٍ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَوَرِثَ سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُدَ وَقَالَ يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا مَنْطِقَ الطَّيْرِ وَأُوتِينَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ الْمُبِينُ وَحُشِرَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُهُ مِنَ  الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ وَالطَّيْرِ فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى  وَادِ النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ  لاَ يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لاَ يَشْعُرُونَ فَتَبَسَّمَ  ضَاحِكاً مِنْ قَوْلِهَا وَقَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ  التِّي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ  وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ وَتَفقَّدَ الطَّيْرَ  فَقَالَ مَا لِيَ لاَ أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ الْغَائِبِينَ  لَأُعَذِّبَنَّهُ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً أَوْ لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي  بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ فَمَكَثَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ فَقَالَ (الهدهد) أَحَطْتُ بِمَا لَمْ  تُحِطْ بِهِ وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَأٍ بِنَبَأٍ يَقِينٍ إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ امْرَأَةً  تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ وَجَدْتُهَا  وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لاَ يَهْتَدُونَ  أَلاَّ يَسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالْأَرْضِ وَيَعْلمُ مَا تُخْفُونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ اللَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ  هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ قَالَ (سليمان): سَنَنْظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ  كُنْتَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ اذْهَبْ بِكِتَابِي هَذَا فَأَلْقِهْ إِلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ  تَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ فَانْظُرْ مَاذَا يَرْجِعُونَ قَالَتْ (الملكة): يَا أَيُّهَا  الْمَلَأُ إِنِّي أُلْقِيَ إِلَيَّ كِتَابٌ كَرِيمٌ إِنَّهُ مِنْ سَلَيْمَانَ  وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَانِ الرَّحِيمِ أَلاَّ تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ  وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ قَالَتْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي أَمْرِي مَا  كُنْتُ قَاطِعَةً أَمْراً حَتَّى تَشْهَدُونِ قَالُوا نَحْنُ أُولُو قُوَّةٍ  وَأُولُو بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ وَالْأَمْرُ إلَِيْكِ فَانْظُرِي مَاذَا تَأْمُرِينَ  قَالَتْ إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا وَجَعَلُوا  أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً وَكَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ  إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ فَلَمَّا جَاءَ  سُلَيْمَانَ قَالَ أَتُمِدُّونَنِ بِمَالٍ فَمَا آتَانِيَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا  آتَاكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهِمْ  فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّهُمْ بِجُنُودٍ لاَ قِبَلَ لَهُمْ بِهَا وَلَنُخْرِجَنَّهُمْ  مِنْهَا أَذِلَّةً وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ قَالَ (سليمان): يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ  أَيُّكُمْ يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ قَالَ  عِفْرِيتٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ مِنْ مَقَامِكَ  وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ فَلَمَّا  رَآهُ (سليمان) مُسْتَقِرّاً عِنْدَهُ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي  لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ وَمَنْ شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ  لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ قَالَ نَكِرُّوا لَهَا  عَرْشَهَا نَنْظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِي أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَهْتَدُونَ  فَلَمَا جَاءَتْ قِيلَ أَهَكَذَا عَرْشُكِ قَالَتْ كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ وَأُوتِينَا  الْعِلْمَ مِنْ قَبْلِهَا وَكُنَّا مُسْلِمِينَ وَصَدَّهَا مَا كَانَتْ تَعْبُدُ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِنْ قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ قِيلَ لَهَا ادْخُلِي  الصَّرْحَ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجَّةً وَكَشَفَتْ عَنْ سَاقَيْهَا قَالَ  (سليمان): إِّنَهُ صَرْحٌ مُمَرَّدٌ مِنْ قَواَرِيرَ قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ  نَفْسِي وَأَسْلَمْتُ مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ)

هذه  القصة عامرة بكلام الهدهد والنملة والعفريت من الجن، والإتيان بالعرش في طرفة عين  ويقدم حميد الدين ملحوظة يصف فيها (العفريت) بأنه نوع من الشياطين الشريرة الموجودة  في كثير من القصص الخيالية!

فماذا  يقول الكتاب المقدس عن سليمان والحيوان والطير؟

 (وَتَكَلَّمَ (سليمان) بِثَلَاثَةِ آلَافِ مَثَلٍ، وَكَانَتْ نَشَائِدُهُ أَلْفاً  وَخَمْساً وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنِ الْأَشْجَارِ، مِنَ الْأَرْزِ الَّذِي فِي لُبْنَانَ  إِلَى الزُّوفَا النَّابِتِ فِي الْحَائِطِ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَنِ  الطَّيْرِ وَعَنِ الدَّبِيبِ وَعَنِ السَّمَكِ وَكَانُوا يَأْتُونَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ  الشُّعُوبِ لِيَسْمَعُوا حِكْمَةَ سُلَيْمَانَ) (1 ملوك 4:32-34)

ومع  ذلك يقول د بوكاي في كتابه (الإنسان):
(لم  أجد في أي آية قرآنية أية إشارة إلى خرافة أو أسطورة منذ وصوله للبشر، كما وجدت في  الكتاب المقدس المكتوب بأقلام مؤلفين تكلموا بلغة العصور التي عاشوا فيها) (11)
ولا  يستطيع المسلم أن يضع قصة (سورة النمل) التي ذكرناها تحت باب (المثَل أو الأسطورة  التي تعلّم درساً) لأن القرآن يذكرها كحادثة تاريخية، فإن القصة السابقة لها تذكر  حادثة تاريخية هي رؤية موسى للعليقة المشتعلة بالنار، والقصتين التاليتين هما  إرسالية النبي صالح إلى قبيلة ثمود، ثم حديث لوط إلى قومه، والقرآن يذكرهما في سور  أخرى كأحداث تاريخية.

واضحٌ  إذاً أن مَثَل يوثام عن حديث الأشجار يجيء بعد حادثة تاريخية هي قتل أولاد جدعون  السبعين وقد أدرك سامعو يوثام أنه يضرب لهم مثَلاً أما قصة سليمان (في سورة النمل)  فتجيء بين قصتين تاريخيتين، ولا تشير إلى أنها مذكورة كمَثَل.

وإن  كان د بوكاي حريصاً على دراسة (مصادر الكتاب المقدس) فقد كان حرياً به أن يدرس كتاب  سنكلير تسدل (مصادر الإسلام) (12) الذي ذكر أن قصة سورة النمل عن سليمان مأخوذة عن  الترجوم الثاني لسفر أستير، وتقول قصة الترجوم إن رِجلي ملكة سبإ كانتا مليئتين  بالشعر كرِجلي رجل وقد جاءت هذه الفكرة في الكتاب الإسلامي (عرائس المجالس).

 موت سليمان:
ونورد  أيضاً قصة القرآن عن موت سليمان كما جاءت في سورة سبإ 34:12-14 (وهي من العهد المكي  المبكر) (وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ غُدُوُّهَا شَهْرٌ وَرَوَاحُهَا شَهْرٌ  وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ وَمِنَ الْجِنِّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ  بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَمَنْ يَزِغْ مِنْهُمْ عَنْ أَمْرِنَا نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابِ  السَّعِيرِ يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاءُ مِنْ مَحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ  كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَاسِيَاتٍ اعْمَلوُا آلَ دَاوُدَ شُكْراً وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ  عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ فَلَمَّا قَضَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ الْمَوْتَ مَا دَلَّهُمْ عَلَى  مَوْتِهِ إِلاَّ دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْسَأَتَهُ فَلَمَّا خَرَّ  تَبَيَّنَتِ الْجِنُّ أَنْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ الْغَيْبَ مَا لَبِثُوا فِي  الْعَذَابِ الْمُهِينِ).

نرى  هنا الملك سليمان يتكئ على عصاه، يراقب الجن وهم يعملون في خدمته ومات وهو متكئ،  دون أن يشعر بذلك أحدٌ من خدمه الذين يقدمون له الطعام، ولا أحد من قادة جيشه الذين  يتلقون منه الأوامر، ولا أحد من نبلائه الذين يصادقونه، ولا حتى الهدهد الذي أحاط  عِلماً لم يعلمه سليمان إلى أن قرضت دودة الأرض عصاه فسقط أرضاً.

ترى  ما هو تعليق د بوكاي على هذه القصة؟

ولكن  اسمع ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن سليمان: (وَكَانَ لِسُلَيْمَانَ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفاً  يَحْمِلُونَ أَحْمَالاً، وَثَمَانُونَ أَلْفاً يَقْطَعُونَ فِي الْجَبَلِ، مَا  عَدَا رُؤَسَاءَ الْوُكَلَاءِ لِسُلَيْمَانَ الَّذِينَ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ ثَلَاثَةَ  آلَافٍ وَثَلَاثَ مِئَةٍ الْمُتَسَلِّطِينَ عَلَى الشَّعْبِ الْعَامِلِينَ  الْعَمَلَ) (1 ملوك 5:15 و16)

 ويواجهنا سؤال أخلاقي: هل يخدع الله الجن ليسخّرهم ليخدموا سليمان؟ وهو نفسه السؤال  الذي نثيره بخصوص صلب المسيح: هل يخدع الله البشر فيظنون أنهم صلبوا المسيح، بينما  واقع الحال أنه شُبِّه لهم؟

تقول  سورة آل عمران 3:52 و53 إن تلاميذ المسيح كانوا مؤمنين به، ولكن آية 54 تقول  (وَمَكَرُوا (اليهود الذين كفروا بالمسيح) وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ  الْمَاكِرِينَ) والمكر هو الخدعة.

ويقول  الإنجيل إن شيوخ اليهود بمكر أرادوا أن يلقوا القبض على المسيح سراً حتى لا يحدث  شغب في الشعب ولكن لماذا يخدعهم الله ليظنوا أنهم ملكوا مقصدهم، ثم يطلق على نفسه  لقب (خير الماكرين)؟ إن هذه الخدعة تخدع تلاميذ المسيح أيضاً، وهم من المؤمنين! كيف  للإله الحق أن يفعل هذا؟

 روايات متّى التي (يستحيل تصديقها)
يقول  د بوكاي (ص 82) إن متّى (ألحق بكتابه روايات يستحيل بالدقّة تصديقها) فلنتأمل متى  27:50-53 (فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ (وهو على الصليب)، وَأَسْلَمَ  الرُّوحَ وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ، مِنْ فَوْقُ  إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَالْأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ، وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ، وَالْقُبُورُ  تَفَتَّحَتْ، وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ  وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ، وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ  الْمُقَدَّسَةَ (أورشليم)، وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ)

وتعال  نرَ تعليق د بوكاي على هذا: يقول (ليس لهذه الفقرة من إنجيل متى مثيل في الأناجيل  الأخرى) (ص 82) بمعنى أنها وردت مرة واحدة وينسى د بوكاي إن إنكار صلب المسيح لم  يأت في القرآن إلا مرة واحدة في سورة النساء 4:157!

ثم  يقول: (ولا نرى كيف استطاعت أجساد القديسين المعنيين أن تقوم عند موت المسيح، وألا  تخرج من قبورها إلا بعد قيامة المسيح) (ص 82 و83)

وللرد  أقول: إنه بالرغم من أن الفقرة توحي بهذا المعنى الظاهري، إلا أننا يجب أن نضع الشك  في مصلحة الكاتب فلا شك أنه لم يقصد أن أولئك الأموات الذين قاموا ظلوا في قبورهم  الباردة يرتعشون من يوم الجمعة إلى صباح الأحد لقد قصد أن القبور تفتحت يوم الجمعة  وأن الأموات قاموا يوم الأحد وقت أن قام المسيح، اشتراكاً معه في انتصاره على الموت.

صحيح  أن التوراة والإنجيل كُتبا بلغة البشر الذين أتاهم الوحي الإلهي، ولكن الروح القدس  عصمهم من خلط الخرافة والأسطورة البابلية أو الرومانية أو اليونانية بالوحي المقدس.

 خاتمة
لئن  منح د بوكاي نفسه حرية إيجاد توافق في ما يراه غيرُه تناقضاً في القرآن، فإن عليه  أن يمنح الحق نفسه لمن يحبون التوراة والإنجيل فعندما يقولون إن سلسلة نسب المسيح  في بشارة متى تتابع سلسلة النسب من يوسف، وإن سلسلة نسب لوقا تتابعه إلى العذراء  مريم، فليس من حق د بوكاي أن يقول إن في الأناجيل (أموراً متناقضة لا تتفق والعِلم  الخيال والهوى في عملية تحريرها) (ص 12) ولقد اعتمد د بوكاي على هذا الافتراض في كل  كتابه.

وقد  لاحظ المشكلة التي أثارها د بوكاي المؤرخ الكنسي الأسقف يوسابيوس، الذي عاش في  فلسطين وكتب تاريخ الكنيسة بعد صعود المسيح بأقل من 200 سنة، واقترح لها الحلّ الذي  ذكرناه (تفتُّح القبور يوم الجمعة، وقيامة الأجساد يوم الأحد).

 وعندما يقول د بوكاي إنه درس اللغة العربية ليفهم القرآن في لغته الأصلية، فليقرأ  سورة العنكبوت 29:14 (وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ  أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ إِلاَّ خَمْسِينَ عَاماً).

 فلماذا يقول عن البشير متّى 
 (ونعلم أن سلسلة الأنساب في الكتاب المقدس تنسب إلى إبرهيم وإلى 19 شخصاً ممن  سبقوه، حتى آدم، أعماراً طويلة غير قابلة للتصديق، حتى يقولون إن متوشالح بلغ من  العمر 969 عاماً).

فكيف  يقول إن 969 سنة لمتوشالح غير قابلة للتصديق، ويصدق 950 عاماً لنوح بحسب القرآن؟  ألم يكن من واجبه أن يزن بنفس الميزان؟

لقد  برهنت الحفريات الحديثة صِحّة ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس من أحداثٍ تاريخية، كما أن  معجزات المسيح وتحقيق النبوات يضيفان أدلة جديدة على صحة الكتاب المقدس والحكيم هو  الذي ينتظر ما تكشفه الحفريات القادمة، ففي عام 1947 مثلاً لم يكن أحد يعلم أن في  عام 1948 سنجد أجزاء من سفر اللاويين من التوراة يرجع تاريخ كتابتها إلى عام 200 ق  م، وهي تشبه ما بين أيدينا من التوراة، وتبرهن أن التوراة لم يصبها تحريف ولا تغيير.
​ 
  10.  Siegfried H Horn, RECENT ILLUMINATION OF THE OLD TESTAMENT, Christianity Today,  June , , p ​   11. M  Bucaille, WHAT IS THE ORIGIN OF MAN? , Paris, ​   12. W  St ClairTisdall, THE SOURCES OF ISLAM, T& T Clark, Edinburgh​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

القسم الخامس​  طرق إثبات صحة الوحي​ ​  الفصل الأول​  قدرة الله، دليل قرآني على صحة الوحي​ ​ كان  صعباً عليَّ أن أفهم لماذا يقول د بوكاي إن الكتاب المقدس لا ينبّر على قوة الله  الواضحة في خليقته، مع أن المزامير وحدها تذكر السماء والسماوات 75 مرة، وكثيرٌ من  آيات المزامير الشِّعْرية تشير إلى الله في سماواته وتدلّنا على صفاته الظاهرة في  خليقته جاء في مزمور 36:5 و6
 (يَارَبُّ، فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ رَحْمَتُكَ أَمَانَتُكَ إِلَى الْغَمَامِ عَدْلُكَ  مِثْلُ جِبَالِ اللّهِ، وَأَحْكَامُكَ لُجَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ النَّاسَ وَالْبَهَائِمَ  تُخَلِّصُ يَارَبُّ)
وهناك  آيات أخرى تطلب عون الله لأنه الخالق القادر جاء في مزمور 121:1 و2
 (أَرْفَعُ عَيْنَيَّ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ مِنْ حَيْثُ يَأْتِي عَوْنِي مَعُونَتِي مِنْ  عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، صَانِعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ)
وهناك  آيات تقارن قوة الله بعجز الإنسان كما في مزمور 8:1-4
 (أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ سَيِّدُنَا، مَا أَمْجَدَ اسْمَكَ فِي كُلِّ الْأَرْضِ، حَيْثُ  جَعَلْتَ جَلَالَكَ فَوْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ! إِذَا أَرَى سَمَاوَاتِكَ عَمَلَ  أَصَابِعِكَ، الْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ الَّتِي كَوَّنْتَهَا، فَمَنْ هُوَ  الْإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَذْكُرَهُ وَابْنُ آدَمَ حَتَّى تَفْتَقِدَهُ!)
وأوحى  الرب للمرنم في مزمور 19:1-4 ليقول إن خليقة الله تخبر بعظمته:
 (اَلسَّمَاوَاتُ تُحَدِّثُ بِمَجْدِ اللّهِ، وَالْفَلَكُ يُخْبِرُ بِعَمَلِ  يَدَيْهِ يَوْمٌ إِلَى يَوْمٍ يُذِيعُ كَلَاماً، وَلَيْلٌ إِلَى لَيْلٍ يُبْدِي  عِلْماً لَا قَوْلَ وَلَا كَلَامَ لَا يُسْمَعُ صَوْتُهُمْ فِي كُلِّ الْأَرْضِ  خَرَجَ مَنْطِقُهُمْ، وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الْمَسْكُونَةِ كَلِمَاتُهُمْ)
يقول  داود هنا إن مجد السماوات لغة تقنع كل إنسان بوجود الخالق العاقل القدير لا وجود  لكلام وأوحى الروح القدس للرسول بولس ليكتب في رومية 1:20-25
 (لِأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ  وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلَاهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ، حَتَّى  إِنَّهُمْ بِلَا عُذْرٍ لِأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللّهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ  يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلهٍ، بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللّهِ  الَّذِي لَا يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الْإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى، وَالطُّيُورِ،  وَالدَّوَابِّ، وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللّهِ  بِالْكَذِبِ، وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ، الَّذِي هُوَ  مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ آمِينَ)
لقد  رأينا عجائب خليقة الله العظيمة، فالكواكب تسري في أفلاكها، والخضرة تسير تكسو  الصحاري بعد المطر، وكلها تحكي حكمة العليم القدير وقد عرف أهل عصرنا عجائب  الكيماويات الدقيقة، مثل نظام الإنزيمات التي تحلّل السكر إلى طاقة في خلايانا  الحية كما عرفوا دقائق علم الوراثة وكلها توضّح قوة الله الخالقة فلا عُذر للإنسان  الذي لا يؤمن بهذا الخالق الواحد العظيم.

 وتواجهنا مشكلة: يعبد البشر آلهة كثيرة، ويدَّعي كثيرون أنهم كهنة أو أنبياء هذه  الآلهة فكيف نعرف الإله الحقيقي ونميّزه من بين كل هذه الآلهة؟

من هو  الإله الحقيقي؟

هل هو  (كالي) في الهند الذي يأمر أتباعه أن يسرقوا ويقتلوا؟

هل هو  (شانج تي) في الصين، الذي لا يقبل عبادةً إلا من الولاة والحكام؟

هل هو  (الله) كما أعلنه القرآن، والذي ينكر أن المسيح صُلب؟

هل هو  (يهوه، إلوهيم) السرمدي الذي أعلنته التوراة، والذي يقول إن المسيح سيُصلَب من أجل  خطايانا، كما في إشعياء 53؟

قرأت  كتاباً لطبيب زميل جزائري اسمه أحمد عروة، باللغة الفرنسية، عنوانه (الإسلام  والعِلم) قال فيه: 
(ليس  المطلوب من العِلم أن يوضح الظواهر ويستخدمها فقط، بل مطلوب منه أن يوضح سبب وهدف  تطوُّر الأمور ولكن العلوم لا تقدر أن تعطي طلبنا الميتافيزيقي هذا ولا يعطينا  طلبنا إلا المصدر المتعالي الذي يسيطر على حقيقة الكون ومصيره، والذي يُعلَن  للإنسان بواسطة ظاهرة النبوَّة)   Lislam et la Science,   nd edition, Enterprise nationale du livre, Algiers,  ,   p   ويقصد د عروة أن رؤية الطبيعة العظيمة ومراقبتها علمياً تؤكدان وجود إله خالق  ولكننا لا نقدر أن نتعرَّف على صفات هذا الإله إلا إذا أعلن لنا نفسه بواسطة  النبوَّة.
وقد  اعتنق د عروة الإسلام باعتبار أنه تلك النبوة، ولو أنه لم يقدم في كتابه السبب أو  البرهان الذي قاده إلى هذا الاعتناق، ولم يذكر لنا كيف اختار النبي الذي قرر أن يضع  ثقته فيه.

فيبقى  السؤال: أيَّ إلهٍ نتبع؟ وأيُّ نبيٍ هو الصادق؟ وعلى كل إنسان أن يقرر لنفسه ولكن  كيف؟

في  سفر الملوك الأول 18 تحدَّى نبي التوراة إيليا أنبياء الصنم (المعروف بالبعل) أن  يقدّموا ثوراً لإلههم، ويقدم هو ثوراً للرب، ثم يدعو كل واحد إلهه والإله الذي  يُنزِل ناراً من السماء تلتهم ثوره هو الإله الحقيقي وقضى أنبياء البعل ساعات  يصرخون لآلهتهم، وليس من مجيب وهنا صبَّ إيليا ماءً على ذبيحته حتى لا يُقال إن  النار كانت مخبّأة تحتها، ثم دعا (الرب) فنزلت النار لتلتهم الذبيحة وتلحس المياه  من حولها، فصرخ كل الناس الذين شاهدوا هذا: (الرب هو الله! الرب هو الله!)

كان  هذا تحدي نبي الله إيليا لأهل زمانه ولكن ماذا نفعل نحن اليوم لنعرف من هو الإله  الواحد الحي الحقيقي؟

 سورة من مثل سور القرآن
 تحدَّى القرآن معاصري نزوله أن يأتوا بسورة من مثل سوره أو أحسن منها، وذلك في أربع  آيات ففي سورة الإسراء 88 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) تحداهم أن يأتوا بمثل هذا  القرآن كله، وفي سورة هود 13 (من نفس العهد) تحداهم أن يأتوا بعَشر سُورٍ مثله، وفي  سورة يونس 38 (من نفس العهد) وفي سورة البقرة 23 (وتعود إلى عام 2 ه) تحداهم أن  يأتوا بسورة واحدة مثله وتقول سورة يونس 10:38 (أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ  فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ).

 وعندما نتأمل هذا التحدي نثير سؤالاً قد لا نجد إجابة واضحة عليه: هل كان محمد  يتحدى معاصريه أن يجيئوا بسورة مثل القرآن في بلاغتها اللغوية، أو في معناها  ومحتواها الديني؟

يمتدح  المسلمون القرآن لبلاغته اللغوية، وهذا صحيح، فما أجمل وصف الله بالنور كما جاء في  سورة النور 35 و36 ولكن هل كان التحدي بشأن البلاغة اللغوية؟ إن القرآن لا يوضح إن  كانت بلاغة اللغة هي المقصودة، فالبلاغة محدودة القيمة، والمحتوى الديني هو الأهم  لقد كتب شكسبير شعراً بليغاً، ولكن هذا لا يرفعه إلى مصاف النبيين.

 وأفادني أصدقائي المسلمون الذين وجَّهتُ إليهم سؤالي هذا، بتردد، أن المقصود هو  المعاني الدينية ولكن المفسرين المسلمين يقولون إن المقصود هو الإعجاز اللغوي وعند  أول عهدي بقراءة القرآن فهمت أن التحدي موجَّه (ضمن من وُجه إليهم) إلى أهل الكتاب  من يهود ومسيحيين، فأخذت أسأل: أي الأصحاحات أقدمها من الكتاب المقدس رداً على هذا  التحدي؟

لقد  رأينا في الفصل الأول من قسم 2 أن محمداً آمن بالتوراة والزبور والإنجيل الذي كان  (بين يديه) واقتبس في سورة الأنبياء 21:105 آية من مزمور داود 37:29 (وَلَقَدْ  كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا  عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ) وفي سورة النساء 4:163 (إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ  كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ) فإن قال إن الوحي  للجميع متشابه، لا يكون التحدي القرآني موجَّهاً إلى (أهل الكتاب) بل إلى المشركين  من عُبّاد الوثن.

أما  إن كان أهل الكتاب هم المقصودين بهذا التحدي، فإني أقدّم من التوراة أصحاحين، إجابة  للتحدي القرآني وأول ما أقدّمه هو من مزامير داود ذات الجمال الشعري، وبلاغته كامنة  في أنه يكرر ذات الفكرة مرتين بكلمات مختلفة وحتى إن خلا الشعر العبري من السجع،  إلا أن امتيازه كامن في أنه لا يفقد طلاوته إذا نُقل إلى لغة أخرى.

وإليك  المزمور المئة والثالث:
1  لداود.باركي يا نفسي الرب وكل ما في باطني    ليبارك اسمه القدوس.
2  باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل حسناته.
3  الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذي يشفي كل امراضك
4  الذي يفدي من الحفرة حياتك الذي يكللك    بالرحمة والرأفة
5  الذي يشبع بالخير عمرك فيتجدد مثل النسر    شبابك
6  الرب مجري العدل والقضاء لجميع المظلومين.
7  عرف موسى طرقه وبني اسرائيل افعاله.
8  الرب رحيم ورؤوف طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة.
9  لا يحاكم الى الابد ولا يحقد الى الدهر‏.
10  لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا ولم يجازنا حسب    آثامنا.
11  لانه مثل ارتفاع السموات فوق الارض قويت    رحمته على خائفيه.
12  كبعد المشرق من المغرب ابعد عنا معاصينا
13  كما يترأف الاب على البنين يترأف الرب على    خائفيه.
14  لانه يعرف جبلتنا.يذكر اننا تراب نحن.
15  الانسان مثل العشب ايامه.كزهر الحقل كذلك    يزهر.
16  لان ريحا تعبر عليه فلا يكون ولا يعرفه    موضعه بعد.
17  اما رحمة الرب فالى الدهر والابد على    خائفيه وعدله على بني البنين
18  لحافظي عهده وذاكري وصاياه ليعملوها
19  الرب في السموات ثبت كرسيه ومملكته على    الكل تسود.
20  باركوا الرب يا ملائكته المقتدرين قوة    الفاعلين امره عند سماع صوت كلامه.
21  باركوا الرب يا جميع جنوده خدامه العاملين    مرضاته.
22  باركوا الرب يا جميع اعماله في كل مواضع    سلطانه باركي يا نفسي الرب.
ونترك  الحكم للقارئ ليقول إن كان جمال معاني هذا المزمور يماثل جمال معاني إحدى سور  القرآن ولو أننا نرى أن جمال المعاني الدينية في المزمور يماثل جمال الكثير من  السور القرآنية، فإن داود يسبّح الله ملك الجميع، الذي يغفر الذنوب، صاحب الرحمة  العالية على خائفيه، وهي ترتفع فوقهم مثل ارتفاع السماوات فوق الأرض، والذي يترأف  على متَّقيه كما يترأف الأب على البنين إلى الدهر والأبد وما أعظم السلام النفسي  الذي يغمر خائفي الرب بسبب هذه الكلمات.

 وأقتبس للقارئ الأصحاح الأربعين من نبوَّة النبي إشعياء، وهو ما يُظهِر شهادة  الخليقة لعظمة الخالق، ويحوي معلومات علمية حديثة، ويهاجم الأصنام، ويقول إن الله  يهوه إلوهيم السرمدي هو الإله الأحد، ولا إله غيره.

 عَزُّوا عَزُّوا شَعْبِي يَقُولُ إِلَهُكُمْ
 طَيِّبُوا قَلْبَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَنَادُوهَا بِأَنَّ جِهَادَهَا قَدْ كَمِلَ،
أَنَّ  إِثْمَهَا قَدْ عُفِيَ عَنْهُ،
 أَنَّهَا قَدْ قَبِلَتْ مِنْ يَدِ الرَّبِّ ضِعْفَيْنِ عَنْ كُلِّ خَطَايَاهَا
 صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ:
 أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ
 قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لِإِلَهِنَا
كُلُّ  وَطَاءٍ يَرْتَفِعُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَلٍ وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ،
 وَيَصِيرُ الْمُعَوَّجُ مُسْتَقِيماً وَالْعَرَاقِيبُ سَهْلاً
 فَيُعْلَنُ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ
 وَيَرَاهُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ جَمِيعاً،
 لِأَنَّ فَمَ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ
 صَوْتُ قَائِلٍ: (نَادِ)
 فَقَالَ: (بِمَاذَا أُنَادِي؟)
 (كُلُّ جَسَدٍ عُشْبٌ،
 وَكُلُّ جَمَالِهِ كَزَهْرِ الْحَقْلِ
 يَبِسَ الْعُشْبُ، ذَبُلَ الزَّهْرُ،
 لِأَنَّ نَفْخَةَ الرَّبِّ هَبَّتْ عَلَيْهِ
 حَقّاً الشَّعْبُ عُشْبٌ!
 يَبِسَ الْعُشْبُ، ذَبُلَ الزَّهْرُ
 وَأَمَّا كَلِمَةُ إِلَهِنَا فَتَثْبُتُ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ)
عَلَى  جَبَلٍ عَالٍ اصْعَدِي يَا مُبَشِّرَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ
 ارْفَعِي صَوْتَكِ بِقُوَّةٍ يَا مُبَشِّرَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ
 ارْفَعِي لَا تَخَافِي
 قُولِي لِمُدُنِ يَهُوذَا: (هُوَذَا إِلَهُكِ
 هُوَذَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ بِقُوَّةٍ يَأْتِي وَذِرَاعُهُ تَحْكُمُ لَهُ
 هُوَذَا أُجْرَتُهُ مَعَهُ وَعُمْلَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُ
 كَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى قَطِيعَهُ
 بِذِرَاعِهِ يَجْمَعُ الْحُمْلَانَ وَفِي حِضْنِهِ يَحْمِلُهَا،
 وَيَقُودُ الْمُرْضِعَاتِ)
مَنْ  كَالَ بِكَفِّهِ الْمِيَاهَ،
 وَقَاسَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِالشِّبْرِ،
 وَكَالَ بِالْكَيْلِ تُرَابَ الْأَرْضِ،
 وَوَزَنَ الْجِبَالَ بِالْقَبَّانِ وَالْآكَامَ بِالْمِيزَانِ؟
مَنْ  قَاسَ رُوحَ الرَّبِّ،
 وَمَنْ مُشِيرُهُ يُعَلِّمُهُ؟
مَنِ  اسْتَشَارَهُ فَأَفْهَمَهُ
 وَعَلَّمَهُ فِي طَرِيقِ الْحَقِّ،
 وَعَلَّمَهُ مَعْرِفَةً وَعَرَّفَهُ سَبِيلَ الْفَهْمِ؟
 هُوَذَا الْأُمَمُ كَنُقْطَةٍ مِنْ دَلْوٍ،
 وَكَغُبَارِ الْمِيزَانِ تُحْسَبُ
 هُوَذَا الْجَزَائِرُ يَرْفَعُهَا كَدُقَّةٍ!
 وَلُبْنَانُ لَيْسَ كَافِياً لِلْإِيقَادِ،
 وَحَيَوَانُهُ لَيْسَ كَافِياً لِمُحْرَقَةٍ
كُلُّ  الْأُمَمِ كَلَا شَيْءٍ قُدَّامَهُ
مِنَ  الْعَدَمِ وَالْبَاطِلِ تُحْسَبُ عَُِنْدَهُ
 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللّهَ،
 وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ؟
 اَلصَّنَمُ يَسْبِكُهُ الصَّانِعُ،
 وَالصَّائِغُ يُغَشِّيهِ بِذَهَبٍ
 وَيَصُوغُ سَلَاسِلَ فِضَّةٍ
 الْفَقِيرُ عَنِ التَّقْدِمَةِ يَنْتَخِبُ خَشَباً لَا يُسَوِّسُ،
 يَطْلُبُ لَهُ صَانِعاً مَاهِراً لِيَنْصُبَ صَنَماً لَا يَتَزَعْزَعُ!
أَلَا  تَعْلَمُونَ؟
أَلَا  تَسْمَعُونَ؟
 أَلَمْ تُخْبَرُوا مِنَ الْبَدَاءَةِ؟
 أَلَمْ تَفْهَمُوا مِنْ أَسَاسَاتِ الْأَرْضِ؟
 الْجَالِسُ عَلَى كُرَةِ الْأَرْضِ  وَسُكَّانُهَا كَالْجُنْدُبِ
 الَّذِي يَنْشُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَسَرَادِقَ،
 وَيَبْسُطُهَا كَخَيْمَةٍ لِلسَّكَنِ
 الَّذِي يَجْعَلُ الْعُظَمَاءَ لَا شَيْئاً،
 وَيُصَيِّرُ قُضَاةَ الْأَرْضِ كَالْبَاطِلِ
لَمْ  يُغْرَسُوا
بَلْ  لَمْ يُزْرَعُوا
 وَلَمْ يَتَأَصَّلْ فِي الْأَرْضِ سَاقُهُمْ
 فَنَفَخَ أَيْضاً عَلَيْهِمْ فَجَفُّوا،
 وَالْعَاصِفُ كَالْعَصْفِ يَحْمِلُهُمْ
 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟
 يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ
 ارْفَعُوا إِلَى الْعَلَاءِ عُيُونَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا،
مَنْ  خَلَقَ هَذِهِ؟
مَنِ  الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ بِعَدَدٍ جُنْدَهَا،
 يَدْعُو كُلَّهَا بِأَسْمَاءٍ؟
 لِكَثْرَةِ الْقُوَّةِ وَكَوْنِهِ شَدِيدَ الْقُدْرَةِ
لَا  يُفْقَدُ أَحَدٌ
 لِمَاذَا تَقُولُ يَا يَعْقُوبُ
 وَتَتَكَلَّمُ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ:
(قَدِ  اخْتَفَتْ طَرِيقِي عَنِ الرَّبِّ
 وَفَاتَ حَقِّي إِلَهِي)؟
أَمَا  عَرَفْتَ
أَمْ  لَمْ تَسْمَعْ؟
 إِلَهُ الدَّهْرِ الرَّبُّ
 خَالِقُ أَطْرَافِ الْأَرْضِ
لَا  يَكِلُّ وَلَا يَعْيَا
 لَيْسَ عَنْ فَهْمِهِ فَحْصٌ
 يُعْطِي الْمُعْيِيَ قُدْرَةً
 وَلِعَدِيمِ الْقُوَّةِ يُكَثِّرُ شِدَّةً
 اَلْغِلْمَانُ يُعْيُونَ وَيَتْعَبُونَ،
 وَالْفِتْيَانُ يَتَعَثَّرُونَ تَعَثُّراً
 َأَمَّا مُنْتَظِرُو الرَّبِّ فَيُجَدِّدُونَ قُوَّةً
 يَرْفَعُونَ أَجْنِحَةً كَالنُّسُورِ
 يَرْكُضُونَ وَلَا يَتْعَبُونَ،
 يَمْشُونَ وَلَا يُعْيُونَ

في  هذه النبوة وفي مزمور 103 معانٍ رائعة تشجع المؤمنين ففي إشعياء 40:6 (صوتُ قائلٍ:  نادِ) وهو نفس الأمر الذي تكرر في سورة العلق 1 و2 وتحدثت نبوة إشعياء عن أن  الإنسان كالعشب الذي يذوي، وهي تشبه آيات 6-8 من سورة العلق (إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ  لَيَطْغَى... إِنَّ إِلَى رَبِّكَ الرُّجْعَى).

ويسخر  إشعياء من الأوثان الباطلة من الخشب والحجر والفضة والذهب وهكذا يفعل القرآن بعده  بألف وثلاثمئة عام ويقول الله القدوس نفسه (بمَن تشبّهونني فأساويه؟ من خلق هذه؟)  ويجاوب إشعياء (إله الدهر الرب خالق أطراف الأرض لا يكل ولا يعيا).

ونقول  إن هذا النبي الذي كتب سفره عام 750 ق م يقول (الجالس على كرة الأرض) (آية 22) وهي  عبارة علمية أكيدة تعرّف بكروية الأرض.

 خاتمة
هذه  الآيات التي اقتبسناها من العهد القديم تقول إن الخليقة تدل على عظمة الخالق الذي  برأها وهي حجّة لا يركز  عليها الكتاب المقدس كثيراً كما يركز القرآن ولكن لهذا سبب  هام هو أن (يهوه) السرمدي يبرهن صحة رسالة النبي وصِدق نبوَّته بوسيلة أخرى كما  سنرى في الفصل القادم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الثاني​  الأدلة التوراتية على صدق النبوَّة​ ​ يقدم  لنا الله في تثنية 18:17-20 أول دليل على صدق النبوة، وذلك على فم موسى الكليم:
 (قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ  نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلَامِي فِي فَمِهِ،  فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي  لَا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلَامِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ  وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي يُطْغِي، فَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِاسْمِي كَلَاماً لَمْ  أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ، أَوِ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى،  فَيَمُوتُ ذلِكَ النَّبِيُّ)
توضح  هذه الآيات الأمر والعقاب الذي ينتج عن عصيانه يقول الله إنه سيطالب الإنسان الذي  يعصى نبيَّه الذي ينطق باسمه ثم يقول الله بعد ذلك في الآيتين 21 و22 (وإن قلتَ في  قلبك: كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب؟ فما تكلّم به النبي باسم الرب ولم  يحدُث ولم يصِر، فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطُغيانٍ تكلم به النبي فلا  تخَفْ منه).

 والمقصود أننا نعرف صدق نبوَّة النبي بتحقيق نبوته.

ونجد  نموذجاً لهذا في الملوك الأول 17 و18 عندما تنبأ النبي إيليا للملك أخآب أن المطر  سيتوقف فقال: (حيٌّ هو الرب إله إسرائيل الذي وقفتُ أمامه، أنه لا يكون طل ولا مطرٌ  في هذه السنين إلا عند قولي).

 وانتظر الشعب ليروا ما سيحدث وربما لما امتنع المطر لبضعة شهور ظنّوا أن هذا أمر  غير عادي ولكن المطر انقطع لثلاث سنوات ونصف السنة بعدها قال إيليا للملك: (اشدُد  وانزل لئلا يمنعك المطر) فانهمر المطر، وعرف الشعب كله أن إيليا هو حقاً نبي الله  العلي القدير الذي وحده يجب أن يُعبَد.

وهناك  امتحان آخر يوضح صدق نبوة النبي، فقد جاء في التثنية 13:1-4:
 (إِذَا قَامَ فِي وَسَطِكَ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ حَالِمٌ حُلْماً، وَأَعْطَاكَ آيَةً أَوْ  أُعْجُوبَةً، وَلَوْ حَدَثَتِ الْآيَةُ أَوِ الْأُعْجُوبَةُ الَّتِي كَلَّمَكَ  عَنْهَا قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفْهَا  وَنَعْبُدْهَا، فَلَا تَسْمَعْ لِكَلَامِ ذلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوِ الْحَالِمِ ذلِكَ  الْحُلْمَ وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ (يهوه إلوهيم) تَسِيرُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ  تَتَّقُونَ، وَوَصَايَاهُ تَحْفَظُونَ، وَصَوْتَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ، وَإِيَّاهُ  تَعْبُدُونَ، وَبِهِ تَلْتَصِقُونَ)
ومن  هذه الآيات يتضح أن المعجزات وحدها لا تكفي لبرهنة صحة رسالة النبي، بل يجب أن  تتَّفق رسالته مع وحي من سبقوه من أنبياء الله الصادقين ونقدم مثلاً من رجلين قال  كلٌّ منهما إنه نبي للرب، ولكنهما قدَّما رسالتين متناقضتين أولهما النبي إرميا  الذي أعلن أن الملك نبوخذ نصر البابلي قادم ليخرب أورشليم ويسبي أهلها لأنهم  انحرفوا عن عبادة الله وعبدوا الأوثان وأمر الرب إرميا أن يضع على عنقه نير الثيران  ويذهب لمقابلة الملك صدقيا (ملك أورشليم) ويقول له: (هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي  اصْنَعْ لِنَفْسِكَ رُبُطاً وَأَنْيَاراً وَاجْعَلْهَا عَلَى عُنْقِكَ وَكَلَّمْتُ  صِدْقِيَّا مَلِكَ يَهُوذَا بِكُلِّ هذَا الْكَلَامِ، قَائِلاً: أَدْخِلُوا  أَعْنَاقَكُمْ تَحْتَ نِيرِ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ وَاخْدِمُوهُ وَشَعْبَهُ وَاحْيَوْا  لِمَاذَا تَمُوتُونَ أَنْتَ وَشَعْبُكَ بِالسَّيْفِ بِالْجُوعِ وَالْوَبَإِ كَمَا  تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ عَنِ الْأُمَّةِ الَّتِي لَا تَخْدِمُ مَلِكَ بَابَِلَ؟ فَلَا  تَسْمَعُوا لِكَلَامِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لَكُمْ: لَا تَخْدِمُوا  مَلِكَ بَابِلَ، لِأَنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَتَنَبَّأُونَ لَكُمْ بِالْكَذِبِ) (إرميا  27:2 و12-14)

ولكن  جاء نبي آخر قال عكس ما قاله إرميا ويقول النبي إرميا في أصحاح 28:1-9 من سفره:
 (وَحَدَثَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ مُلْكِ صِدْقِيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا،  فِي السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةِ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْخَامِسِ، أَنَّ حَنَنِيَّا بْنَ  عَزُورَ النَّبِيَّ الَّذِي مِنْ جِبْعُونَ قَالَ لِي فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ أَمَامَ  الْكَهَنَةِ وَكُلِّ الشَّعْبِ: (هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ  إِسْرَائِيلَ: قَدْ كَسَرْتُ نِيرَ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ فِي سَنَتَيْنِ مِنَ الزَّمَانِ  أَرُدُّ إِلَى هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ كُلَّ آنِيَةِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ الَّتِي أَخَذَهَا  نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ مِنْ هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ وَذَهَبَ بِهَا إِلَى  بَابِلَ لِأَنِّي أَكْسِرُ نِيرَ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ)
 فَكَلَّمَ إِرْمِيَا النَّبِيُّ حَنَنِيَّا النَّبِيَّ أَمَامَ الْكَهَنَةِ  وَأَمَامَ كُلِّ الشَّعْبِ الْوَاقِفِينَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: (آمِينَ  هكَذَا لِيَصْنَعِ الرَّبُّ لِيُقِمِ الرَّبُّ كَلَامَكَ الَّذِي تَنَبَّأْتَ بِهِ  فَيَرُدَّ آنِيَةَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَكُلَّ السَّبْيِ مِنْ بَابِلَ إِلَى هذَا  الْمَوْضِعِ وَلكِنِ اسْمَعْ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ الَّتِي أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهَا  فِي أُذُنَيْكَ وَفِي آذَانِ كُلِّ الشَّعْبِ إِنَّ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ الَّذِينَ  كَانُوا قَبْلِي وَقَبْلَكَ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ وَتَنَبَّأُوا عَلَى أَرَاضٍ  كَثِيرَةٍ وَعَلَى مَمَالِكَ عَظِيمَةٍ بِالْحَرْبِ وَالشَّرِّ وَالْوَبَإِ  النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي تَنَبَّأَ بِالسَّلَامِ، فَعِنْدَ حُصُولِ كَلِمَةِ النَّبِيِّ  عُرِفَ ذلِكَ النَّبِيُّ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَرْسَلَهُ حَقّاً).

هنا  يطبّق النبي إرميا امتحانين ليبرهن صحة نبوة النبي: أولاً: ذكَّر سامعيه أن رسالته  تتوافق مع وحي من سبقه من الأنبياء، وثانياً: أنهم سيعرفون النبي الصادق من الكذاب  عندما تتحقق نبوة النبي الصادق.

وأخذ  النبي الكاذب حننيا النير عن عنق النبي إرميا وكسره!

 ولنتخيَّل ما حدث وقتها في أورشليم: قال إرميا إن الله سيدمر العاصمة ويُميت أهل  البلاد بالجوع والوبأ والسيف، إلا إذا استسلموا للغازي نبوخذ نصر ملك بابل، فيسبيهم  إلى بابل، ولكنه سيتركهم أحياء وبعد 70 سنة سيُعيد الرب أولادهم إلى بلادهم الأصلية  (إرميا 29:10) وواضح أن هذه الرسالة (في نظر ملك بني إسرائيل) خيانة عظمى للوطن!  إنها رسالة استسلام ولكن من يريد أن يموت بسبب عصيانه لله؟
وفي  الجانب الآخر نرى النبي الكاذب حننيا يقول إن الله سينجي بني إسرائيل، وعليه فمن  الأفضل أن يبقوا في بلادهم سادةً أحراراً فمن يريد أن يصبح عبداً! ثم أنهم لو  استسلموا لبابل فربما يقتلهم ملك بني إسرائيل باعتبارهم خونة.

 واختيار الشعب أن يتبعوا رسالة إرميا أو رسالة حننيا هو اختيار بين حياة أو موت  حرية أو عبودية فكيف يقررون؟ إنهم لن يعرفوا إن كانوا سيموتون أو يحيون إلا بعد  معركة ملكهم مع بابل: ينتصر فيها أو ينهزم فإذا انهزم سيكون إرميا صادقاً، ولكن  احتمال نجاتهم يكون قد انتهى ولذلك أرسل الرب عن طريق إرميا النبي مزيداً من الوحي:
 (ثُمَّ صَارَ كَلَامُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ، بَعْدَ مَا كَسَرَ  حَنَنِيَّا النَّبِيُّ النِّيرَ عَنْ عُنُقِ إِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ: (اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ  لِحَنَنِيَّا: هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ كَسَرْتَ أَنْيَارَ الْخَشَبِ  وَعَمِلْتَ عِوَضاً عَنْهَا أَنْيَاراً مِنْ حَدِيدٍ قَدْ جَعَلْتُ نِيراً مِنْ  حَدِيدٍ عَلَى عُنُقِ كُلِّ هؤُلَاءِ الشُّعُوبِ لِيَخْدِمُوا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرَ  مَلِكَ بَابِلَ، فَيَخْدِمُونَهُ) فَقَالَ إِرْمِيَا النَّبِيُّ لِحَنَنِيَّا  النَّبِيِّ: (اسْمَعْ يَا حَنَنِيَّا إِنَّ الرَّبَّ لَمْ يُرْسِلْكَ، وَأَنْتَ  قَدْ جَعَلْتَ هذَا الشَّعْبَ يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الْكَذِبِ لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ  الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا طَارِدُكَ عَنْ وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ هذِهِ السَّنَةَ تَمُوتُ  لِأَنَّكَ تَكَلَّمْتَ بِعِصْيَانٍ عَلَى الرَّبِّ) فَمَاتَ حَنَنِيَّا النَّبِيُّ  فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّابِعِ) (إرميا 28:12-17)
وهكذا  لم يطُل انتظار أهل أورشليم حتى عرفوا إجابة تساؤلهم، فقد تنبأ حننيا في الشهر  الخامس ومات في الشهر السابع، كما قال إرميا النبي وكان على الشعب أن يثق في نبوة  إرميا ويستسلم لملك بابل.

وبعد  خمس سنوات سقطت أورشليم في يد ملك بابل، وتحققت نبوة إرميا، ويقول في إرميا 39:6  و7:
 (فَقَتَلَ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ بَنِي صِدْقِيَّا فِي رَبْلَةَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْهِ،  وَقَتَلَ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ كُلَّ أَشْرَافِ يَهُوذَا وَأَعْمَى عَيْنَيْ صِدْقِيَّا  وَقَيَّدَهُ بِسَلَاسِلِ نُحَاسٍ لِيَأْتِيَ بِهِ إِلَى بَابِلَ)
 تحقيق نبوات أخرى من العهد القديم
لقد  تحققت كل نبوات العهد القديم، وكانت المدة بين النبوة وتحقيقها قصيرة أحياناً، كما  كان الحال مع انعدام المطر ونزوله أيام إيليا (3 سنوات ونصف)، وكما كان الحال في  موت حننيا (أسابيع قليلة) وهكذا رأى الناس تحقيق النبوَّة أثناء حياتهم، وآمنوا  بصدق رسالة النبي ولكن قروناً مضت قبل تحقيق بعض النبوات وهناك نبوات لم تتحقق بعد  وإليك بعض الأمثلة:

أ.  في  القسم الثاني فصل 2 قرأنا نبوة دانيال 8:20 و21 و9:25 و26 أن بابل ستسقط في يد مادي  وفارس، ثم ينتصر اليونانيون (وقد تحققت النبوة بعد النطق بها ب270 سنة) وتنبأ  دانيال أيضاً أن المسيح يأتي و(يُقطع وليس له)، وتُخرب أورشليم ويُدمَّر الهيكل مرة  ثانية (وقد تحقق هذا عام 70م)
ب.  تنبأ  النبي إشعياء عام 750ق م أن القائد العسكري الفارسي الذي سيهزم بابل (كما تنبأ  دانيال) سيكون اسمه (كورش) وتنبأ أيضاً أن كورش سيأمر برجوع بني إسرائيل المسبيين  إلى أرضهم فيبنون هيكلهم وتقول النبوة في إشعياء 44:24-28:

 هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ:
 (أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ،
 نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي
 بَاسِطٌ الْأَرْضَ مَنْ مَعِي؟
 مُبَطِّلٌ آيَاتِ الْمُخَادِعِينَ،
 وَمُحَمِّقٌ الْعَرَّافِينَ
 مُقِيمٌ كَلِمَةَ عَبْدِهِ،
 وَمُتَمِّمٌ رَأْيَ رُسُلِهِ
 الْقَائِلُ عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ: سَتُعْمَرُ
 الْقَائِلُ عَنْ كُورَشَ: رَاعِيَّ،
 فَكُلَّ مَسَرَّتِي يُتَمِّمُ
 وَيَقُولُ عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ: سَتُبْنَى،
 وَلِلْهَيْكَلِ: سَتُؤَسَّسُ)

وقد  تحققت هذه النبوة كما يخبرنا سفر عزرا الذي كُتب بعد النبوة بنحو 300 سنة، فيقول  عزرا 1:1 و2 و7:
(في  السَّنَةِ الْأُولَى لِكُورَشَ مَلِكِ فَارِسَ نَبَّهَ الرَّبُّ رُوحَ كُورَشَ  مَلِكِ فَارِسَ فَأَطْلَقَ نِدَاءً فِي كُلِّ مَمْلَكَتِهِ وَبِالْكِتَابَةِ  أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: (هكَذَا قَالَ كُورَشُ مَلِكُ فَارِسَ: جَمِيعُ مَمَالِكِ  الْأَرْضِ دَفَعَهَا لِي الرَّبُّ إِلهُ السَّمَاءِ، وَهُوَ أَوْصَانِي أَنْ  أَبْنِيَ لَهُ بَيْتاً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الَّتِي فِي يَهُوذَا وَالْمَلِكُ كُورَشُ  أَخْرَجَ آنِيَةَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَهَا نَبُوخَذْنَصَّرُ مِنْ  أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَعَلَهَا فِي بَيْتِ آلِهَتِهِ)
هذه  نبوَّة ملفتة للنظر، فقد هزم كورشُ ملكُ فارس (إيران) بابلَ (العراق) عام 539 ق م   وكان اليهود أسرى في بابل وكانت سياسة كورش أن يعيد الشعوب إلى بلادهم الأصلية،  وكان يأمرهم أن يعيدوا بناء هياكل عبادتهم، كما كان يأمر كل شعبٍ أن يطلب من (إلهه)  أن يتوسط أمام إلهَي كورش (بِيل ونَبو) لخير الملك كورش وخير مملكته وقد جاء هذا في  وثيقة محفوظة اليوم في المتحف البريطاني، تقول: (ليت كل الآلهة التي أعدْتُ سكنها  في مدنها المقدسة أن تطلب يومياً طول حياةٍ لي من إلهَيَّ: بِيل ونَبو، وأن يوصوهما  بي).

 فلتحقيق نبوة إشعياء أقام الله ملكاً في فارس ليهزم بابل، يكون متسامحاً مع عبادات  الشعوب التي هزمتها بابل، فيعيدهم لأراضيهم ليدعوا له بطول العمر فأعاد كورشُ  اليهودَ الذين لم تكن لهم قيمة كبيرة (إلا أن يجيء المسيح مخلص العالم من وسطهم).

وبسبب  غرابة تحقيق هذه النبوة قال أصحاب (نظرية الوثائق) (الذين ينكرون النبوات  والمعجزات) إن نبوة إشعياء لا بد كُتِبت بعد عام 500 ق م (أي بعد قيام الملك كورش،  وبعد تحقيق النبوة)!

ج.  تنبأ  النبي حزقيال حوالي عام 590 ق م فقال إن الملك نبوخذ نصر سيستولي على مدينة صور (في  لبنان حالياً) فتصبح (مَبْسَطاً للشِباك) و(لا تُبْنَين بعد) (حزقيال 26:14) وفي  عام 586 ق م حاصر نبوخذ نصر صور واستولى عليها بعد 13 سنة من الحصار، عام 573 ق م،  فتحقق أول جزء من هذه النبوة، وشاهد تحقيقها معاصرو النبي أما الجزء الثاني من  النبوة فصدَق إلى يومنا هذا فمدينة صور الحالية لم تُبْنَ في موقع صور القديمة، فلم  تُبْن صور القديمة أبداً ولا زال الصيادون يبسطون شِباكهم على موقعها القديم.

د.  تنبأ  النبي ميخا عام 750 ق م عن خراب مدينة السامرة، فتحقَّقت نبوته بعد بضع مئات من  السنين قال: (فَأَجْعَلُ السَّامِرَةَ خَرِبَةً فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، مَغَارِسَ  لِلْكُرُومِ، وَأُلْقِي حِجَارَتَهَا إِلَى الْوَادِي، وَأَكْشِفُ أُسُسَهَا) (ميخا  1:6) وقد بقيت المدينة مركزاً هاماً للتجارة حتى أيام المسيح وبعدها ولكنها تدمرت،  وأُلقي بحجارة أساسات مبانيها إلى الوادي واليوم تجد أشجار الكروم مزروعة مكان  المدينة القديمة.

هـ.  كتب  موسى كلمات سفر اللاويين 26:31-33 قبل مجيء المسيح بألف ومئتي سنة، وقال إنه إن لم  يؤمن أسباط بني إسرائيل بالمسيح، فسيحل عليهم عقابٌ رهيب: (وَأُصَيِّرُ مُدُنَكُمْ  خَرِبَةً وَمَقَادِسَكُمْ مُوحِشَةً، وَلَا أَشْتَمُّ رَائِحَةَ سُرُورِكُمْ  وَأُوحِشُ الْأَرْضَ... وَأُذَرِّيكُمْ بَيْنَ الْأُمَمِ، وَأُجَرِّدُ وَرَاءَكُمُ  السَّيْفَ) ومعروف أن سبي بني إسرائيل تمَّ مرتين: الأول إلى بابل زمن النبي إرميا،  والثاني لما رفضوا المسيح (عام 30م) فجاء تيطس الروماني عام 70م وأخرب أورشليم،  فتشتَّت معظم اليهود بين الأمم وإلى يومنا هذا لم يبنوا هيكلهم ليقدموا ذبائحهم فيه.

ومن  تحقيق هذه النبوات نتعلم مبادئ هامة: 

 نحتاج دوماً إلى شاهدين أو أكثر
قال  الله على فم موسى إن النبي الصادق هو الذي تتحقق نبواته وهذا يعني ضرورة وجود  شاهدين: الله، والنبي نفسه ومثال على ذلك أن النبي إيليا أعلن انقطاع المطر، فكان  النبي هو الشاهد الأول على صدق نبوته ولما امتنع المطر ثلاث سنين وستة أشهر، ولم  ينزل حتى طلب إيليا نزوله، أصبح الله الشاهد الثاني، لأنه حقق كلمات إيليا وعندما  تنبأ إرميا أن النبي الكاذب حننيا سيموت كان إرميا هو الشاهد الأول فلما أمات الله  حننيا صار الله الشاهد الثاني، لأنه حقق كلمات إرميا وقال الله في التثنية 17:6  (عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثَةِ شُهُودٍ يُقْتَلُ الَّذِي يُقْتَلُ لَا  يُقْتَلْ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدٍ وَاحِدٍ) وينطبق المبدأ نفسه على كل جريمة فنقرأ في  التثنية 19:15 (لَا يَقُومُ شَاهِدٌ وَاحِدٌ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ فِي ذَنْبٍ مَا أَوْ  خَطِيَّةٍ مَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا الَّتِي يُخْطِئُ بِهَا عَلَى فَمِ  شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ عَلَى فَمِ ثَلَاثَةِ شُهُودٍ يَقُومُ الْأَمْرُ).

 ويصدّق القرآن على ضرورة وجود شاهدَين، فيقول في سورة البقرة 2:282 (فَإِنْ كَانَ  الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهاً أَوْ ضَعِيفاً أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَن  يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ  رِجَالِكُمْ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّن  تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ) وجاء في سورة المائدة 5:106 (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ  الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ) وجاء في سورة النور 24:4  (وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ  فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلاَ تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَداً  وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ).

فإن  طُلِب شاهدان أو أربعة شهود في الأمور الدنيوية، فكم يكون هاماً أن يكون لنا شاهدان  على الأقل في الأمور السماوية التي تحدد مصيرنا الأبدي!

 لنفترض أن رجلاً يمشي في شوارع القاهرة أو طهران يقول إنه المهدي، فكيف نعرف صحّة  ادّعائه؟ أو كيف نعرف صحّة ادّعاء رجل يسير في شوارع نيويورك أو القدس يقول إنه  المسيح وقد جاء ثانيةً إلى أرضنا؟

لا شك  أن أول ما نختبره به هو: هل ما ينادي به يتوافق مع ما سبق أن نادى به أنبياء الله  الصادقون السابقون له (ذلك أن مجرد إجرائه معجزة لا يعني صِدق رسالته) إن من يقول  عن نفسه إنه المسيح وقد عاد ثانية إلى أرضنا لا يمكن أن يجيء برسالة تناقض ما قاله  المسيح الذي جاء أرضنا!

 ثانياً: نطلب منه تأكيداً على صدق رسالته: معجزة، أو تحقيق نبوة يقولها، لنصدق أنه  جاء من عند الله.

 وعندما نادى محمد لأهل مكة برسالته وقال إنه نبي الله ورسوله، طالبه سامعوه من  المكيين واليهود بمعجزة تؤيد صحة كلامه ولم يكن هذا قساوة قلوب من جميعهم نعم كان  فيهم كثيرون قُساة القلوب، ولكن كان بينهم يهود أتقياء صالحون، كما يشهد القرآن لقد  قال المكيون واليهود إن شهادةً واحدة لا تكفي، وطالبوا بتأييد إلهي لأقوال محمد لقد  طالبوا بما طولبوا به: (إثنان ذوا عدلٍ منكم).


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

القسم السادس​  المسيح ومحمد  نبيَّان لعالمٍ ضال​ ​  الفصل الأول​  نبوَّة محمد​ ​ رأينا  في الفصل السابق أن الله يطالب بشاهدَين لإقرار قانونية أمر من الأمور، وأنه يطالب  بشاهدَين على الأقل لإقرار صحة نبوَّة النبي وقلنا إنه لو وقف رجل في أورشليم القدس  أو مكة أو أية مدينة أخرى ينادي أن أقواله وحي من عند الله، فإننا يجب أن نسأله:  (كيف نتأكد أن ما تقوله هو من عند الله؟ مَن هو الشاهد الثاني على صِدق رسالتك؟)

وقد  يتضايق البعض مِن توجيه هذا السؤال للنبي، لأنه يعني أننا نشكّ في صدق نبوّته،  وكأننا نقول له: (نحن لا نصدقك) وهذا الضيق هو ما يشعر به المسيحي لما يُقال له إن  إنجيله قد تحرّف ولكن مهما كانت المشاعر فإننا يجب أن نسأل المسيحيين والمسلمين:  (هاتوا برهانكم من هم الشهود على أن كلمات الإنجيل التي قالها المسيح هي من عند  الله؟ ومن هم الشهود على أن كلمات القرآن التي قالها محمد هي من عند الله؟).

كيف  نعرف أن ما قاله محمد عن اليوم الآخِر هو وحيٌ يوحى؟ إن محمداً هو الشاهد الوحيد  إنه الشاهد الأول.

 شاهدٌ ثانٍ
عندما  سألتُ إن كان أحدٌ قد سمع الملاك يكلم محمداً (ما عدا محمد نفسه) أجاب الجميع أن  محمداً هو الشاهد الوحيد، إلا في مرة واحدة ورد ذكرها في (الأربعون النووية) الحديث  الثاني (ورواه مسلم أيضاً) عن عمر، قال إن رجلاً لا يعرفه أحد منّا جلس إلى النبي  فأسند ركبتيه إلى ركبتيه، ووضع كفّيه على فخذيه، وقال (يا محمد، أخبرني عن الإسلام)  ثم سأله عن الإيمان، وعن الإحسان، وعن الساعة ومحمد يجيب ثم انطلق فسأل محمد عمر  (يا عمر، أتدري من السائل؟) أجاب (الله ورسوله أعلم) قال: (فإنه جبريل أتاكم يعلمكم  دينكم).

وربما  كان قول محمد صحيحاً، ولكننا نحتاج إلى شهادة شاهد ثانٍ يؤيد شهادة محمد، فإنه وحده  هو الذي قال إن الزائر كان جبريل كما أن هذا الحديث حديث آحاد، رواه راوٍ واحد.

وفي  الوقت نفسه نعلم أن النبي وحده هو الذي كان يسمع صوت الله أو ملاكه، فلم تسجّل لنا  التوراة أن أحداً سمع صوت الله الذي سمعه النبي إشعياء أو النبي إرميا كما أن  القرآن لا يسجل لنا أن أحداً سمع صوت الله يحدّث هوداً أو صالحاً ولكن يوجد  استثناءان فقط لهذه القاعدة: هما موسى والمسيح.

فمن  جبل سيناء حدَّث الله موسى وكل بني إسرائيل، فخاف الشعب جداً وطلبوا ألّا يعود الله  يكلمهم، فوعدهم الله أن يقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثل موسى (تثنية 18:15 و18).

 وأثناء حياة المسيح تكلم الله علانية ثلاث مرات كشاهدٍ ثانٍ على صدق نبوّة المسيح،  أولها عندما كان يوحنا المعمدان يعمّد المسيح، فيقول في لوقا 3:21 و22 (وَلَمَّا  اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي  انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ، وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ  جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: (أَنْتَ  ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ، بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!).

وواضح  أن المعمدان والشعب الموجود سمعوا الصوت.

وفي  المرة الثانية جاء الصوت في حضور ثلاثة تلاميذ هم بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، لما أخذهم  المسيح إلى جبلٍ عالٍ وتجلّى أمامهم، ولمعت ثيابه، وجاء موسى وإيليا إلى الجبل  (وكانا قد ماتا منذ أكثر من 900 سنة) ويقول الإنجيل في مرقس 9:7 و8: (وَكَانَتْ  سَحَابَةٌ تُظَلِّلُهُمْ فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: هذَا هُوَ  ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ لَهُ اسْمَعُوا فَنَظَرُوا حَوْلَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَلَمْ يَرَوْا  أَحَداً غَيْرَ يَسُوعَ وَحْدَهُ مَعَهُمْ)

أما  المناسبة الثالثة فقد سجلها يوحنا، وحدثت أمام جمهور من الناس يقول في يوحنا  12:28-30 (قال المسيح): (أَيُّهَا الْآبُ مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ) فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ: (مَجَّدْتُ، وَأُمَجِّدُ أَيْضاً) فَالْجَمْعُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَاقِفاً  وَسَمِعَ، قَالَ: (قَدْ حَدَثَ رَعْدٌ) وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: (قَدْ كَلَّمَهُ  مَلَاكٌ) أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: (لَيْسَ مِنْ أَجْلِي صَارَ هذَا الصَّوْتُ، بَلْ مِنْ  أَجْلِكُمْ)

على  أن معظم الأنبياء لم يتأيدوا بمثل هذا الإعلان السماوي، فكان لا بد من طريقة أخرى  لوجود شاهد ثانٍ على صدق إرسالية النبي وقد استخدم الله ثلاث طرق:

 أولاً: يعطي الله النبي معجزات ليؤيد نبوته
 ثانياً: تتحقق نبوات الأنبياء السابقين في النبي الجديد
 ثالثا: تتحقق نبوات النبي نفسه، فيؤيد الله صدق نبوته

 فلنفحص الآن هذه الطرق الثلاث:

* أولاً:  المعجزات كشاهدٍ ثانٍ*
يشهد  القرآن والتوراة أن الله أيَّد إرسالية موسى بالمعجزات وتتحدث التوراة عن معجزات  أجراها الله على يدي أنبياء آخرين مثل إيليا وأليشع ويشهد القرآن والإنجيل للمعجزات  التي أيَّدت إرسالية المسيح فلم يكن غريباً من أهل مكة أن يطالبوا محمداً أن يُجري  لهم معجزة، كشاهدٍ ثانٍ لصدق إرساليته ويقول القرآن إن محمداً أُمر أن يقول إنه  نذير ففي سورة الرعد 13:4 و7 ، بعد ذكر السماوات والشمس والقمر، والأرض والجبال  والأنهار والجنات والفواكه والأعناب والنخيل كآيات، يقول (إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ... وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلاَ أُنْزِلَ  عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُنْذِرٌ وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ)  ويكرر الفكرة نفسها في آية 27 (وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلاَ أُنْزِلَ  عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُضِلُّ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي  إِلَيْهِ مَنْ أَنَابَ)

ولا  ننكر أن هناك دوماً من يكفرون فبعد أن أطعم المسيح خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين  قال إنه خبز الحياة النازل من السماء الواهب حياةً للعالم، فسأله اليهود:  (فَأَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تَصْنَعُ لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ بِكَ؟ مَاذَا تَعْمَلُ؟) (يوحنا  6:30)

ولكن  هناك دوماً فريقان: قُساة القلوب الذين يبقون في كفرهم مهما فعل الله، وفريق  المؤمنين الذين يريدون أن يعرفوا إرادة الله ليعملوها، فينتظرون كلمة الشاهد الثاني  لتؤيد أن الرسالة هي من عند الله.

ويذكر  القرآن (كشاهدٍ ثانٍ) آيات من الطبيعة تظهر قوة الخالق وعظمته، ولكنها لا تبرهن أن  المتكلم بها هو نبي صادق وقد كتب د بوكاي كتابين عن آيات الله في الخلق، ذكر في  أحدهما آياتٍ لم يرد ذكرها في القرآن ولكن هذا لا يجعل من د بوكاي نبياً!

فهل  هناك معجزات يذكرها المسلمون كشاهد ثانٍ؟ يذكر البعضُ الإسراء فقد جاء في سورة  الإسراء الآية الأولى (سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِنَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى،  الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا  حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا) ويعتقد معظم المفسرين أن الإسراء كان بالجسد،  ولو أن قليلين يعتقدون (ومنهم حميد الله) أن الإسراء كان مجرد رؤيا في المنام  ويعتقد الجميع أن المسجد الأقصى هو في أورشليم القدس، إلا حميد الله الذي قال إنه  في السماء وقد جاءتنا كل المعلومات عن الإسراء من الحديث وما قاله القرآن يترك لنا  شاهداً واحداً يشهد لحدوث الإسراء، فمحمد هو الذي اختبر الإسراء، وهو الذي رواه وقد  تساءل كفار مكة: (لَوْلاَ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا  الْآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ أَوَ لَمْ يَكْفِهِمْ  أَنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَرَحْمَةً وَذِكْرَى لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ) (العنكبوت 29:50 و51)

ولكن  هذه الآية تجاوب سؤالاً بسؤال! فقد طلب منا القرآن أن نصدّق على أمرٍ بناءً على  شهادة شاهدين، ولكنه يقول هنا إن كلمات النبي هي الشاهد الثاني، وهذا غير ممكن،  فليس النبي وكلمته منفصلين إنهما واحد، وهما بمثابة شاهد واحد!

 فلنفترض أني أقول لك إن القمر مصنوع من الزبد، فستقول لي: (هذا ما لم يقُله علماء  الفلك فكيف تبرهن كلامك؟) عندها آخذ ورقة أكتب عليها إن القمر مصنوع من الزبد، ثم  أقول لك: (هذه الورقة تقول إن القمر مصنوع من الزبد) ستضحك منّي، لأن كلامي الشفاهي  هو نفسه كلامي المكتوب كلاهما شاهد واحد وستقول لي: (والآن هات شاهدك الثاني، فلن  يشهد ما كتبتَه لما قلتَه!)

وتقول  سورة العنكبوت 29:52 (قُلْ كَفَى بِاللَّهِ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ شَهِيداً يَعْلَمُ  مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ) فهو يعيدهم إلى آية السماء والأرض التي تبرهن  وجود الخالق، ولكنها لا تبرهن أن محمداً رسوله ولا زلنا نسأل: أين المعجزة المؤيدة  للرسول؟ أين الشاهد الثاني الذي يؤكد أن إرساليته هي من عند الله؟

* ثانياً:  نبوَّات كتابية عن محمد*
هناك  حديث أشرنا إليه من قبل، يقول إن عطا بن يسار سأل عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص أن  يخبره بوصف رسول الله كما جاء في التوراة، فأكد عبد الله أنه موصوف في التوراة بما  وُصف به في القرآن (يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهداً ومبشرا ونذيراً) (سورة  العنكبوت 45) ثم قال عبد الله إن التوراة تقول: (أنت عبدي ورسولي، سمَّيتك المتوكل،  ليس بفظ ولا غليظ ولا صخَّاب في الأسواق لا يجزي بالسيئة، لكن يغفر ويصفح، ولن  يأخذه الله حتى يقيم به الملّة العوجاء، ويفتح به أعيناً عميا وآذاناً صُمّاً  وقلوباً غُلفاً) (حديث رواه البخاري والدارمي)

وقد  جاءت نبوة التوراة المشار إليها هنا في نبوة إشعياء 42:1-3 و6 و7 (عام 700 ق م)  (هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي  وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلْأُمَمِ لَا يَصِيحُ وَلَا  يَرْفَعُ وَلَا يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لَا  يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لَا يُطْفِئُ أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ  بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ  وَنُوراً لِلْأُمَمِ، لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ  الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ)

هنا  حديث صحيح لأنه مؤيَّد من اثنين، فعندنا الحديث الإسلامي، وعندنا أصله التوراتي من  نبوَّة إشعياء وهذه الشهادة الثنائية هي صفة عشرات النبوات التوراتية عن المسيح وقد  اقتبس الإنجيل نبوة إشعياء، وقال إنها تحققت في المسيح، فنقرأ في متى 12:15-18  (وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ جَمِيعاً وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لَا  يُظْهِرُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: هُوَذَا فَتَايَ  الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي أَضَعُ رُوحِي  عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الْأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ) ثم يمضي الإنجيل ليقول في الآية 22 إن  المسيح شفى مجنوناً أعمى وأخرس، فبُهت الناس وتساءلوا: (ألعل هذا هو المسيح ابن  داود؟)

وسواء  كانت نبوة إشعياء خاصة بالمسيح أو بمحمد، فإننا نترك هذا للقارئ ولكن لما كان  للحديث الإسلامي السالف شاهدان، فلا بد أن يكون صحيحاً، فإن واحداً من المسلمين  اقتبس نبوة إشعياء على أنها صحيحة.

 هل البارقليط نبوة عن محمد (أو أحمد)؟
في  المقارنة بين الكتاب المقدس والقرآن استفاض د بوكاي (ص 125 - 129) في معالجة إنجيل  يوحنا أصحاحات 14-16 التي تتحدث عن مجيء البارقليط ولم تحظَ أية آيات كتابية أخرى  من د بوكاي بمثل هذه الاستفاضة إلا سلسلة النسب، وتكوين 1

وفي  هذه الصفحات الخمس، وبعد أن يقول د بوكاي إنه اقتبس كل الآيات المتصلة بالموضوع،  يقدم ستة انتقادات على صدق هذا النص الإنجيلي، فيقول إن بعض الحقائق قد غابت من  الإنجيل، وإن بعض الكلمات قد أُضيفت، وإن الكلمات اليونانية استُخدمت بطريقة خاطئة،  وإن معظم الترجمات للنص الأصلي خاطئة وهذه انتقادات خطيرة قدَّمها د بوكاي بمهارة  حتى تحسب أنها مستندة إلى دراسات علمية صحيحة ولذلك سندرس هذه الانتقادات الستة،  ونضيف إليها ادّعاءً سابعاً باطلاً.

*1.  خطأ  في تهجئة كلمة بارقليط*
يؤمن  المسيحيون أن كلمة (بارقليط) (في اليونانية   Paracletos)  تشير إلى روح الله القدوس الذي يسكن في كل مؤمن ليعينه لينتصر على الخطية وهو  بالطبع ليس الملاك جبريل ولكن علماء المسلمين قالوا إن هذه نبوَّة خاصة بمحمد، لأن  سورة الصف 61:6 تقول: (وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ  التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ  فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ)

 والاسم أحمد (الأكثر حمداً) ومحمد (المحمود) يجيئان من نفس جذر كلمة (حمد) ولذلك  يعتقد المسلمون أن هذه نبوة قالها المسيح عن مجيء محمد وقاموا بدراسات مفصَّلة في  هذا عبر السنين وقال عبد الله يوسف علي (مترجم القرآن إلى الإنكليزية) تعليقاً على  سورة الصف 6 (أحمد أو محمد، أي المحمود هي ترجمة تقريبية للكلمة اليونانية   Paraclytos  . وفي إنجيل يوحنا الحالي 14:16 و15:26 و16:7 نجد كلمة (المعزي) ترجمة لكلمة   Paracletos   ويعتقد علماؤنا أن كلمة   Paracletos قراءة  محرّفة لكلمة   Paraclytos أن في  كلمات المسيح الأصلية نبوَّة بالإسم عن نبينا أحمد)

ولنا  على هذا ثلاثة تعليقات:
معروف  أن التشكيل في اللغة اليونانية يجيء كجزءٍ من كتابة الكلمة نفسها، فليس في  اليونانية فتحة وكسرة، وعليه فإن تغيير كلمة   Paraclytos  لتصبح   Paracletos  يعني تغيير ثلاثة حروف موجودة في أصل الكلمة.

لا  يوجد أي برهان على حدوث تغيير في القراءة الأصلية، فكل مخطوطة عندنا لإنجيل يوحنا،  من أقدم مخطوطة ترجع إلى عام 200م وإلى يومنا هذا نجد القراءة   Paracletos.  وإذا تأملت صورة 7 (وهي للبردية   P  وتعود إلى عام 200م) سترى يوحنا 14:9-26 وقد جاءت الكلمة الأخيرة في الصفحة  باليونانية   Paracletos  (وهي من آية 26) أما آية 16 فقد تلفت جزئياً، ولكن في منتصف السطر (وقد أشرنا إلى  ذلك بسهمين) ترى   Paracl.  ففي الحالة الأولى ترى الكلمة كاملة وفي الحالة الثانية ترى حرفين من الثلاثة  يبرهنان صحة القراءة الحالية.

لقد  ذكر هوميروس (الشاعر الإغريقي القديم) كلمة   Paraclytos  (ومعناها مشهور أو معروف) في كتابه الإلياذة والأوديسا باليونانية الفصحي في القرن  العاشر ق م ولكن هذه الكلمة لم ترد أبداً بأي صورة من الصور في العهد الجديد، ولا  في ترجمة التوراة لليونانية المعروفة بالسبعينية وعليه فلا يوجد أي برهان لغوي أو  نصّي يساند القراءة   Paraclytos.

*2.   تعليقات لا معقولة:*
نلاحظ  اللامعقولية في تعليقات د بوكاي المبدئية، كما نلاحظها في الآيات المبتورة التي  اقتبسها من إنجيل يوحنا ونناقش هنا هاتين النقطتين:

أ.   ملاحظات د بوكاي المبدئية:
وضع د  بوكاي تعليقاته على كلمة   Paraclet تحت  عنوان رئيسي هو (تناقضات وأمور غير معقولة في الروايات) وهو بذلك يوحي لقارئه أن  يفترض وجود التناقضات واللامعقول في ما سيقرأه ثم يقول (تلك الرواية التي لا نجد  لها أثراً في الأناجيل الأخرى (مع أنها) تعالج مسائل أساسية وآفاق مستقبل ذات أهمية  بالغة) (ص 125) ثم يصل د بوكاي إلى سؤالين انتقاديين:

(هل  كان النص موجوداً أولاً عند البشيرين الثلاثة الأوَّلين؟ ألم يُحذَف فيما بعد؟)

وبدون  أن يورد دليلاً واحداً على الحذف، يسارع بإضافة سؤال آخر:

 (ولماذا؟)

وهكذا  بدون حقائق، وبغير براهين على الاتهام، يختلق تناقضاً ويدَّعي أن المسيحيين حذفوا  من الإنجيل!

ثم  يقول: (ولنقُل فوراً إنه لا يمكن الإتيان بأية إجابة فاللغز مستغلَقٌ تماماً!)

 وفجأة، وبدون برهان ولا وجه حقّ يواجهنا د بوكاي بأننا أمام لغزٍ لاحظ أني لم أقُل  (بدون قوة) بل قلتُ (بدون حق) فهناك كلمات قوية تؤثر في مستمعها، ولكنها بلا حق،  لعدم وجود برهان يساندها عن مثل هذه الكلمات الجوفاء قال المسيح (كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ  بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَاباً يَوْمَ  الدِّينِ) (متى 12:36)

لقد  أخطأ د بوكاي في قوله إن هذه الحقيقة ذات (الأهمية البالغة) وردت في إنجيل واحد،  رغم أن البشير لوقا (بغير أن يذكر كلمة   Paraclete)  يخبرنا عن وعد المسيح لتلاميذه بحلول الروح القدس، ثم تحقيق الوعد في سفر الأعمال  أصحاحي 1و2

يبدو  أن د بوكاي يظن أن الله القادر على كل شيء لا بد أن يكلّف أكثر من كاتب ليدوّن  الحادثة الواحدة وهو يتغافل عن أن القرآن كله جاء من خلال نبي الإسلام وحده، كما  أنه يتغافل أن قصصاً كثيرة لم ترد في القرآن إلا مرة واحدة، كقصة أهل الكهف مثلاً  حتى ما جاء في القرآن عن (أحمد) ورد مرة واحدة! فهل نقول إن في هذا لغزاً مستغلقاً؟  من يقبل منطق د بوكاي هذا؟

ولو  تعاملنا بمنطق د بوكاي، سنقول: إن الحقيقة التي وردت في أكثر من إنجيل لا بد وأن  تكون صادقة لقد وردت قصة الصليب لفداء البشر وغفران خطاياهم، وقيامة المسيح الظافرة  من القبر، في كل الأناجيل بالإضافة إلى كتابات الرسول بولس! وهذه شهادة في غاية  القوة على حقيقة موت المسيح الكفاري وقيامته المجيدة.

ب.   الآيات الإنجيلية التي اقتبسها د بوكاي:
ا
قتبس  د بوكاي الآيات التالية عن البارقليط (ص 125 و126):
(إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ، وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الْآبِ  فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً (بارقليط) آخَرَ) (يوحنا 14: 15 و16)
 (وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي (البارقليط) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ  الْآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا  قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ) (يوحنا 14:26)
 (فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي) (يوحنا 15:26)
 (خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لَا يَأْتِيكُمُ  الْمُعَزِّي (البارقليط) وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَتَى  جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى  دَيْنُونَةٍ)
 (وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ  الْحَقِّ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ  يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي ). يوحنا  16:7 و8 و13 و14
ويختم  د بوكاي اقتباسه هذه الآيات بقوله: (ويُلاحظ أن الفقرات التي لم تُذكر هنا من  الأصحاحات 14-16 من إنجيل يوحنا لا تغير مطلقاً من المعنى العام للفقرات المذكورة)  (ص 126)

*3.  النص  صحيح*
يقول  د بوكاي: (إن وجود كلمتي الروح القدس في النص الذي نملكه اليوم قد يكون نابعاً من  إضافة لاحقة إرادية تماماً، تهدف إلى تعديل المعنى الأول لفقرة تتناقض، بإعلانها  بمجيء نبي بعد المسيح، مع تعاليم الكنيسة المسيحية الوليدة، التي أرادت أن يكون  المسيح هو خاتم الأنبياء) (ص 129)

ويقول  أيضاً (إن أي نقد جاد للنصوص يبدأ بالبحث عن الاختلافات النصية) وهو يقصد بذلك أن  يقول إن التعبير (الروح القدس) قد أُدخِل إلى النص في ما بعد ولقد ناقشنا هذه  النقطة في فصل 3 من القسم الثالث، ووصلنا إلى وجود أخطاء من بعض النسّاخ، تمَّ  اكتشافها من مقارنة المخطوطات.

فهل  هناك اختلاف في قراءة يوحنا 14:26؟ نعم هناك اختلاف واحد، وذلك في الترجمة إلى  السريانية في القرن الرابع أو الخامس الميلادي، لأنها تحذف الصفة، وتكتفي بكلمة  (الروح) فقد جاءت بها قراءة الآية (وأما المعزي، الروح، الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي)  فما هو وزن هذا الاختلاف في الترجمة؟ لقد كتب يوحنا إنجيله باليونانية فإذا فحصنا  البرديات اليونانية القديمة بين عامي 200 و400م لوجدنا القراءة (الروح القدس) وهكذا  جاءت في النسخة السينائية والفاتيكانية (350م) والإسكندرية (450م) هذا يشبه وجود  اختلاف في ترجمة القرآن إلى الفارسية قامت به لجنة عام 345 ه، لا زلنا نجد منها  نسخاً إلى يومنا هذا فما هي قيمة هذا الاختلاف الوارد في ترجمة القرآن للفارسية؟!  أنه لا يؤثر على عقيدة ولا على شريعة ولا على ممارسة دينية إنه مجرد خطأ مترجم أو  ناسخ.

 ويوافق د بوكاي على إمكانية وقوع خطأ من النساخ، فيسأل:
(فهل  هذا مجرد نسيان من قِبَل الناسخ؟) ولكنه أراد أن يقول إن الناسخ تعمَّد الخطأ، فمضى  يقول (أو أنه لم يجرؤ على كتابة ما بدا له أنه أمر غير معقول في مواجهة نص يدّعي أن  الروح القدس يسمع ويتكلم؟)
ولكن  الكتاب المقدس والقرآن مليئان بالقول إن الله يتكلم ويسمع فلماذا يرفض د بوكاي أن  الروح القدس يتكلم ويسمع؟

*4.  الله  يسمع ويتكلم*
قال د  بوكاي (يبدو أنه من غير المعقول أن ننسب إلى الروح القدس سلطان أن يتحدث وأن يقول  ما يسمع الفعلان اليونانيان يعنيان فعلين ماديين لا يمكن أن يخصّا إلا كائناً يتمتع  بجهاز للسمع وآخر للكلام وبالتالي فإن تطبيق هذين الفعلين على الروح القدس أمر غير  ممكن) (ص 128)

 واتّخذ د بوكاي من هذا دليلاً على أن الفِعلين يدلان على رجل أو نبي آخر آتٍ.

ولكن  بالرجوع إلى قاموس للغة اليونانية نرى أن الفعل (يسمع) يحمل معنى الفهم وقبول العقل  لفحوى ما سُمع كما أن العهد الجديد تحدث عن أن الله يسمع جاء في يوحنا 9:31  (وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللّهَ لَا يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ  يَتَّقِي اللّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ فَلِهذَا يَسْمَعُ) وجاء في يوحنا 11:41  و42 (فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً، وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ  عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ، وَقَالَ: أَيُّهَا الْآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لِأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ  لِي، وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي) وجاء في لوقا 1:13  (فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلَاكُ: لَا تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا، لِأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ  سُمِعَتْ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّيهِ  يُوحَنَّا)

وواضح  من هذه الآيات أن الله يسمع وأول آيتين اقتبسناهما أعلاه هما من إنجيل يوحنا،  الإنجيل الذي جاء فيه الحديث عن البارقليط.

وهناك  آيات كثيرة تقول إن الله يتكلم مثل يوحنا 9:29 وأعمال 7:6 وعبرانيين 1:1 و 5:5  ومرقس 13:11 وأعمال 28:25 وإليك ثلاثة اقتباسات تقول إن الله يتكلم: (نَحْنُ  نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللّهُ) (يوحنا 9:29)

 (اَللّهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الْآبَاءَ بِالْأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ  وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ) (عبرانيين 1:1)

 (حَسَناً كَلَّمَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ آبَاءَنَا بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ) (أعمال  28:25)

وقد  استخدمت ترجمة العهد القديم إلى اليونانية (المعروفة بالسبعينية) الفعلين (سمع  وتكلم) عن الله وقد أتمَّ هذه الترجمة علماء دين يهود عام 200 ق م وكمثال لهذا  لنقرأ الآيات التالية:
 (ثُمَّ قَالَ اللّهُ لِمُوسَى: أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَأَنَا ظَهَرْتُ لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ بِأَنِّي الْإِلهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ) (خروج  6: 2 و3)
 (أَصْنَامُهُمْ فِضَّةٌ وَذَهَبٌ، عَمَلُ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لَهَا أَفْوَاهٌ وَلَا  تَتَكَلَّمُ لَهَا أَعْيُنٌ وَلَا تُبْصِرُ لَهَا آذَانٌ وَلَا تَسْمَعُ لَهَا  مَنَاخِرُ وَلَا تَشُمُّ) (مزمور 115: 4 - 6)
 (وَيَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ لَا يُبْصِرُ، وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ لَا يُلَاحِظُ الْغَارِسُ  الْأُذُنَِ أَلَا يَسْمَعُ؟ الصَّانِعُ الْعَيْنَ أَلَا يُبْصِرُ؟) (مزمور 94:7 -  9)
فهذه  الآيات تسخر من الأوثان لأنها لا تسمع ولا ترى ولا تتكلم، بينما الله الواحد الأحد  يرى ويسمع ويتكلم وهذا يخالف افتراض د بوكاي أن الروح القدس لا يسمع ولا يتكلم.

وقد  ذكر القرآن أن الله يسمع ويتكلم وإليك أربعة أمثلة على ذلك:
 (وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ) (سورة غافر 40:60)
 (وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً)  (سورة البقرة 2:30) ولاحظ هنا أن الله الكائن الروحي يكلم الملائكة، وهي كائنات  روحية
 (قَالَ لاَ تَخَافَا إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى) (سورة طه 20:46)
 (هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ  ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ) (سورة آل عمران 3:38) ونلاحظ أن  فكرة سمع الله لزكريا جاءت أيضاً في الإنجيل كما رواه القديس لوقا 1:13
واضح  من هذه الآيات التوراتية والإنجيلية والقرآنية أن فعلي السمع والكلام وردا عن الله  الذي هو روح غير منظور، فيكون هجوم د بوكاي على كلام وسمع الروح القدس هجوم على كل  الكتب المقدسة.

*5.  هل  علَّمت الكنيسة أن المسيح هو خاتم الأنبياء؟*
 الإجابة الصريحة لهذا السؤال هي: (لا!)

لقد  علَّم الإنجيل أن أنبياء سيأتون بعد المسيح، فقد جاء في أفسس 4:11 (وَهُوَ (المسيح)  أَعْطَى الْبَعْضَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا رُسُلاً، وَالْبَعْضَ أَنْبِيَاءَ) ويذكر العهد  الجديد رجالاً تلقّوا وحياً من الله بعد صعود المسيح، فبعد أن رأى الرسول بطرس صعود  المسيح بخمسٍ وثلاثين سنة تلقَّى من ربه رسالتين (هما رسالتا بطرس الرسول الأولى  والثانية) وبعد صعود المسيح للسماء بنحو خمسين أو ستين سنة كتب الرسول يوحنا  إنجيله، كما كتب السفر الأخير في العهد الجديد (وهو سفر الرؤيا) نبوةً عمّا سيحدث  عند مجيء المسيح ثانية إلى أرضنا ليدين الأحياء والأموات وتنبأ النبي أغابوس عن  مجاعة آتية على المسكونة (أعمال 11: 28) كما أن يهوذا وسيلا شجَّعا مستمعيهما  باعتبارهما من الأنبياء (أعمال 15 و 32) ونقرأ في سفر الرؤيا 11:1-12 عن نبيَّين  يجيئان في المستقبل، يقول الله عنهما: (وسأُعطي لشاهديَّ فيتنبآن 1260 يوماً هذان  لهما السلطان أن يغلقا السماء حتى لا تمطر مطراً في أيام نبوتهما (كما فعل إيليا)،  ولهما سلطان على المياه أن يحوّلاها إلى دم (كما فعل موسى))

واضح  من هذه الآيات أن المسيحيين آمنوا بمجيء أنبياء بعد المسيح، وأن اثنين على الأقل  سيجيئان بعد ذلك! فلماذا يحذف المسيحيون الأوَّلون نبوة عن مجيء محمد لو كانت فعلاً  في كتابهم؟ إنهم لم يكونوا يعرفون ما سيقوله محمد أو لا يقوله، ولم يكونوا يعلمون  العقيدة التي سيدعو لها.

وهكذا  نرى أن قول د بوكاي إن الكنيسة غيَّبت النبوة عن محمد هو اتهام بعيد عن الصحة، ولا  أساس له.

*6.  خطأ  في ترجمة كلمة (بارقليط)*
قال د  بوكاي في هامش ص 128 
(كثير  من ترجمات الأناجيل والتعليقات عليها (يعني كتب التفسير)، والقديمة منها على وجه  خاص، تترجم هذه الكلمة (بارقليط) بالمعنى (المعزي) وهذا خطأ تام)
ولسنا  ننادي بأن المترجم معصوم، أما القول إن كثيراً من المترجمين والمفسرين في اللغات  المختلفة مخطئون، فيعني أن د بوكاي وحده هو المصيب! ولا غرابة، فقد قال وهو يتحدث  عن (التناسل الإنساني في القرآن): (فأكثر ما قد يُضل الباحث، هنا أيضاً، هو مشكلة  المفردات فالواقع أن ترجمات وتفسيرات (القرآن) بعض الفقرات التي ما زالت منتشرة في  عصرنا تعطي لرجال العلم الذين يقرأونها فكرة مغلوطة تماماً عن الآيات الخاصة بهذا  الموضوع وسنرى الأسباب التي من أجلها يقع مستعربون بارزون في مثل تلك الأخطاء،  لافتقارهم للثقافة العلمية) (ص 226 و227)

فأنت  ترى أن د بوكاي يعتبر مترجمي الإنجيل والقرآن مخطئون، كأن الصواب عنده وحده!

فكيف  ترجم د بوكاي كلمة (البارقليط)؟ إنه لم يترجمها، بل اكتفى بذكر الكلمة اليونانية!

 والحقيقة أن كلمة (بارقليط) تعني الشخص الذي يمكن استدعاؤه لتقديم العون، سواء  ليدافع عنك أو ليتبنَّى قضيتك ويجيء المعزي إليك وقت الحزن إنه الشفيع، والمحامي،  والناصح، والمشجع، والمعزي ولا توجد كلمة واحدة في العربية أو الإنكليزية أو  الفرنسية تحمل كل المعاني التي تحملها كلمة (بارقليط) لذلك نحتاج للرجوع إلى  القرينة التي وردت فيها كلمة (بارقليط) لنفهم.

ومن  قرينة يوحنا 14:18 ندرك أن البارقليط يجيء لليتيم ليعزّيه ويشد إزره ومن قرينة 1  يوحنا 2:1 (إن أخطأ أحد فلنا بارقليط عند الآب) ندرك أن المعنى المقصود هو أن لنا  شفيعاً عند الآب ولقد جاءت كلمة   Paraclete  خمس مرات في العهد الجديد، ولكن تصريفاً منها وهو كلمة   Paraklesis  جاء 29 مرة، تُرجم في 20 مرة منها بكلمة (معزي) أما الفعل وهو   Parakaleo  فمعناه يرجو، وينادي، ويعزي، ويشتهي، ويشجع وقد ورد 107 مرة، تُرجم في 24 مرة منها  بكلمة (يعزي) وكنموذج نقرأ في 2 كورنثوس 1:3 و4 (مُبَارَكٌ اللّهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا  يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَبُو الرَّأْفَةِ وَإِلهُ كُلِّ تَعْزِيَةٍ، الَّذِي  يُعَزِّينَا فِي كُلِّ ضِيقَتِنَا، حَتَّى نَسْتَطِيعَ أَنْ نُعَزِّيَ الَّذِينَ  هُمْ فِي كُلِّ ضِيقَةٍ بِالتَّعْزِيَةِ الَّتِي نَتَعَزَّى نَحْنُ بِهَا مِنَ  اللّهِ)
وفي  هاتين الآيتين تجيء (بارقليط) خمس مرات، تتطلب القرينة في كل مرة منها أن نترجمها  تعزية، ويعزينا، ونعزّي، ونتعزّى وهكذا يتضح أن تخطئة د بوكاي لترجمة كلمة  (بارقليط) بكلمة (معزي) هي تخطئة لا مكان لها من الصواب.

هل  اقتبس د بوكاي كل الآيات التي ورد فيها ذكر كلمة (البارقليط) وهل قدَّم كل  خلفياتها؟

بعد  أن أورد د بوكاي الآيات التي وردت فيها كلمة (البارقليط) من يوحنا 14-16 قال:  (ويُلاحَظ أن الفقرات التي لم تُذكر هنا من الأصحاحات 14-16 من إنجيل يوحنا، لا  تغير مطلقاً من المعنى العام للفقرات المذكورة) (ص 126)

وليس  كل من يقرأ كتاب د بوكاي يملك نسخة من الإنجيل، لذلك سنضع اقتباس د بوكاي في  العامود الأيمن، وفي العامود الأيسر نضع النص الإنجيلي، ونترك للقارئ أن يرى الفرق  بنفسه:
يو  14:15 و16
 15(إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي (المسيح) فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ، 16وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ  الْآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ)
يو  14:15-18
 15(إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي (المسيح) فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ،16وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ  الْآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى  الْأَبَدِ،17رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ،  لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَرَاهُ وَلَا يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ  لِأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ 18لَا أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى إِنِّي  آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ)
يو  14:26
  26(وَأَمَّا  الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الْآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ  يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ)
يو  14:26 
 26(وَأَمَّا  الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الْآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ  يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ)
يو  15:26
  26(فَهُوَ  يَشْهَدُ لِي)
حتى  كلمة (المعزي) حذفها د بوكاي!
يو  15:26 و27
 26(وَمَتَى  جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْآبِ، رُوحُ  الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الْآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي  27وَتَشْهَدُون أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لِأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الِابْتِدَاءِ)
يو  16:7 و8
 7(إِنَّهُ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لَا يَأْتِيكُمُ  الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ 8وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ  يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ)
يو  16:7-12
 7(إِنَّهُ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لَا يَأْتِيكُمُ  الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ 8وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ  يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ 9أَمَّا  عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلِأَنَّهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي 10وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ  فَلِأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلَا تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً 11وَأَمَّا عَلَى  دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلِأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ 12إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً  كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لِأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا  الْآنَ)
يو  16:13 و14
 13(وَأَمَّا  مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ،  لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ  بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ 14ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي)
يو  16:13-15
 13(وَأَمَّا  مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ،  لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ  بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ 14ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لِأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ  مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ 15كُلُّ مَا لِلْآبِ هُوَ لِي لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ  يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ).
قال د  بوكاي إن الفقرات التي لم يوردها لا تعدّل مطلقاً من المعنى العام، ولكن مقارنة ما  لم يورده بما أورده تظهر أن ما لم يورده يُدخِل تعديلاً كبيراً في المعنى العام.

وقال  د بوكاي إن عدم وجود كلمة (القدُس) وصفاً للروح القدس في مخطوطة تجهَّزت بعد  المخطوطة الأصلية بثلاث مئة سنة يعني أن الاسم (الروح القدس) أُضيف في تاريخ متأخر،  فقال (في ص 101): 
 (وسندرك أن كلمة واحدة في إنجيل يوحنا خاصة بال   Paraclet  تُغيّر جذرياً معنى الفقرة، وتغيّر دلالتها رأساً على عقب من وجهة النظر اللاهوتية)
ولكن  عندما نقرأ الآيات التي لم يوردها د بوكاي نكتشف خطأ حكمه، فعقيدة الروح القدس  المعزي لا تعتمد على ما جاء في يوحنا 14:26 فقط، لأن تسمية (البارقليط) (روح الحق)  ورد ثلاث مرات في ثلاث آيات لم يوردها د بوكاي، هي يوحنا 14:17 و15:26 و 16:13 وهذا  يعني أن وصف البارقليط بأنه روح ورد أربع مرات في حديث المسيح لقد اقتبس د بوكاي  يوحنا 14:16 هكذا (وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الْآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ)  ولم يكمل الآية التي تمضي فتقول (لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ) وحذف أيضاً  من يوحنا 14:17 (لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَرَاهُ (العالم لا يرى البارقليط) وَلَا  يَعْرِفُهُ) وفي الآية نفسها يقول المسيح لتلاميذه عن البارقليط (لِأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ  مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ) فقد كان البارقليط ماكثاً مع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا ومتّى  وسائر التلاميذ، وسيظل يمكث معهم إلى الأبد.

ومما  حذفه د بوكاي يوحنا 15:27 حيث يقول المسيح لتلاميذه إنهم يشهدون له، كما يشهد له  البارقليط (من الابتداء).

ولم  يورد د بوكاي يوحنا 16:9 حيث يقول المسيح إن البارقليط سيبكت العالم على خطية  (لِأَنَّهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي).

وكان  يجب على د بوكاي أن يورد آيات أخرى وردت في إنجيل يوحنا عن الروح القدس، وهي  كالآتي:
يوحنا  1:33 وتقول إن المسيح سيعمِّد بالروح القدس.
يوحنا  7:39 وتتحدث عن الروح القدس الذي كان المؤمنون بالمسيح مزمعين أن يقبلوه.
وكان  يجب عليه أيضاً أن يورد قول المسيح لتلاميذه: (وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ  أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لَا يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ، بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا (مَوْعِدَ  الْآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي) لِأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ،  وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ) (أعمال 1:4 و5)

واضح  من هذه الآيات أن البارقليط، الروح القدس، روح الحق، سيكون في التلاميذ الأحد عشر  في ذات الوقت، وكان عليهم أن يبقوا في أورشليم إلى أن يحل عليهم أثناء حياتهم، ثم  يمنحهم القوة أينما كرزوا بالمسيح، سواء تمت الكرازة بتوما في الهند أو ببطرس في  روما.

ا*لروح  القدس كائن روحي*
 الكائن الذي يكون في التلاميذ الأحد عشر وفي كل مؤمن بالمسيح في الوقت نفسه، هو  كائن روحي، ولا يمكن أن يكون موسى الذي جاء قبل هذا الوعد، ولا أن يكون بطرس الذي  سمع الوعد، كما أنه لا يمكن أن يكون محمداً.

هل  كان محمد مع بطرس وهو يعظ في أورشليم؟ وهل كان مع أيٍ من التلاميذ ليذكّره بكل ما  قاله المسيح؟ وهل يمكن أن يُقال عن محمد إن المسيح هو الذي أرسله، أو إن العالم لا  يراه، أو إنه يمكث مع التلاميذ إلى الأبد؟

 الإجابة إذاً: لا!

ولكن  هذا لا يُنقِص من قيمة محمد ولا من نجاحه كنذير ولكن واضح أن د بوكاي تعمَّد أن  يتغافل القرينة، ويحذف بعض الآيات ليساند المعنى الذي أراده! وبذلك جعلنا نشكّ في  أمانته العلمية، ولم يبرهن لنا أن البارقليط هو محمد.

* ثالثاً:  نبوَّات تنبأ بها محمد*
رأينا  أن الله أيَّد نبوة النبيَّين إيليا وإرميا بتحقيق ما تنبآ به من أحداث قادمة كما  أنزل الله ناراً من السماء استجابةً لطلب إيليا فهل تنبأ محمد بأمور قادمة تحققت،  ليكون تحقيقها برهاناً على صدق إرساليته؟

1.  قال  بعض علماء الإسلام إن ما جاء في سورة القمر 54:45 نبوة عن الانتصار في موقعة بدر،  إذ يقول (سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ الدُّبُرَ) ولكن لو درسنا القرينة من  آيات 43-48 لوجدنا أن الحديث في هذه الآية هو عن يوم الدّين، فيقول (أَكُفَّارُكُمْ  خَيْرٌ مِنْ أُولَئِكُمْ (المصريين الذين هلكوا) أَمْ لَكُمْ بَرَاءَةٌ فِي  الزُّبُرِ أَمْ يَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ جَمِيعٌ مُنْتَصِرٌ سَيُهْزَمُ الْجَمْعُ  وَيُوَلُّونَ الدُّبُرَ بَلِ السَّاعَةُ مَوْعِدُهُمْ وَالسَّاعَةُ أَدْهَى  وَأَمَرُّ إِنَّ الْمُجْرِمِينَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ وَسُعُرٍ يَوْمَ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي  النَّارِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ ذُوقُوا مَسَّ سَقَرَ)

2.  ذكرت  سورة الأنفال 8:43 حُلماً (إِذْ يُرِيكَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي مَنَامِكَ (يا محمد)  قَلِيلاً وَلَوْ أَرَاكَهُمْ كَثِيراً لَفَشِلْتُمْ وَلَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي  الْأَمْرِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ سَلَّمَ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ) وقد نزلت  هذه الآية بعد موقعة بدر عن حلمٍ رآه محمد قبل الموقعة ولكننا نرى في هذه الآية  مشاكل، فهي لا تقول إن الحلم أعلن خبر النصر القادم، ولكنها تقول إن الله جعل  المسلمين يرون الأعداء الكثيرين عدداً قليلاً، وهذا (في رأيي) خدعة لجنود المسلمين،  بهدف أن يخوضوا المعركة بشجاعة! فكيف للإله الحق القادر على كل شيء أن يخبر جيشه  بغير الحق لينزع الخوف من صدورهم وهذا يشبه ما نقرأه في سورة مريم 26 عندما يأمر  الله مريم أن تقول إنها نذرت لله صوماً، رغم أنها كانت تأكل التمر وتشرب الماء!  ويقول المفسرون إنها أُمِرت أن تصوم عن الكلام وفي سورة سبإ 12-14 يخدع الله الجن  ليخدموا سليمان بعد موته، ظناً منهم أنه حي وفي سورة النساء 157 لم يُصلب المسيح،  لكن الله خدع الحواريين واليهود، فشُبّه لهم أن المسيح هو الذي صُلب، وما هو الذي  صُلب!

لماذا  لا يُقال إن ما رآه محمد في منامه كان تفكيراً بالتمني؟

3.  ونقرأ  عن حلم آخر في سورة الفتح 48:27 (لَقَدْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ الرُّؤْيَا  بِالْحَقِّ لَتَدْخُلُنَّ الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ  مُحَلِّقِينَ رُؤُوسَكُمْ وَمُقَصِّرِينَ لاَ تَخَافُونَ فَعَلِمَ مَا لَمْ  تَعْلَمُوا)

أخبر  محمد رجاله عن رؤيا رآها قبل أن يبدأوا رحلتهم إلى مكة، أنهم سيؤدون فريضة الحج،  فأوقفهم المكيون عند الحديبية ولم يسمحوا لهم بأداء الحج، واكتفى المسلمون بكتابة  عهد أنهم سيؤدونها مستقبَلاً ويقول الحديث إن أمل المسلمين خاب لأن الرؤيا لم  تتحقق، فنزلت هذه الآية لتعلن أن تحقيق الرؤيا قادم عن قريب.

وعلى  القارئ أن يحدد حكمه على هذه الرؤيا، لأن القرآن لا يذكر نصَّها ولكن كيف جاء القول  (إن شاء الله) وسط كلمات نبوية من فم الله نفسه؟ وإن كان قد صدق رسوله الرؤيا  (لتدخُلن) فلماذا يقول (إن شاء الله) إنه الله الذي يعلم ما يشاء، ويفعل ما يشاء!

4.  وهناك  نبوَّة تحققت، نجدها في سورة الروم 30:1-4 (الم غُلِبَتِ الرُّومُ فِي أَدْنَى  الْأَرْضِ وَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ غَلَبِهِمْ سَيَغْلِبُونَ فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ لِلَّهِ  الْأَمْرُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ بَعْدُ وَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ) ويقول  علماء المسلمين إن هذه الآيات نزلت عام 615 أو 616م عندما كان الفُرس يهددون  بالاستيلاء على القسطنطينية وبعد ثماني سنوات تغيرت الأمور وكان الروم يدخلون فارس.

ودورة  الايام وانهزام المنتصر أمام المهزوم ليس غريباً وعليه فيمكن أن تصدق هذه النبوة  بالفراسة وحدها، ولتحقيقها فرصة من أربع أو خمس فرص.

وتعزو  بعض الأحاديث والروايات الإسلامية الشفاهية نبوات لمحمد تحققت، ولكننا اكتفينا بما  يقولون إنه جاء بالقرآن.

*5.  إعجاز  الأرقام في القرآن*
جرت  محاولات حديثة لإثبات الإعجاز القرآني في الأرقام وقد حاول الدكتور رشاد خليفة أن  يجيئنا بشاهدٍ ثانٍ، وذلك في كتابه(معجزات أظهرها الكمبيوتر في القرآن الكريم) (1)  وقد أوضح في مقدمة كتابه مدى الحاجة لشاهد ثان، فقال:
(أرسل  العلي القدير عبر العصور رسلاً، الواحد بعد الآخر، أرشدوا البشر وقدموا الكتب،  ساندتهم المعجزات الإلهية لتبرهن أنهم من عند الله، فتوجَّه موسى إلى فرعون تؤيده  معجزة تحويل العصا حيةً، وتأيد المسيح بمعجزات إقامة الموتى وإبراء الأكمه)
ثم  قال إن هذه المعجزات محدودة بالزمن والمكان، لم يشهدها إلا معاصروها وقال إنه وجد  نوعاً آخر من المعجزة تُصدّق على القرآن اليوم، من الأرقام، لم يكن ممكناً أدراكها  إلا بالكمبيوتر، وقال:
 (المفتاح لمعجزة محمد الدائمة موجود في أول آيات القرآن الكريم (بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم) فعدد حروفها 19 حرفاً وهذه حقيقة ملموسة وقد وردت كل كلمة من هذه في القرآن  في عددٍ يقبل القسمة على 19 فالكلمة الأولى (اسم) وردت 19 مرة وكلمة (الله) وردت  2698 مرة (19 في 142) وكلمة (الرحمن) وردت 57 مرة (19 في 3) وكلمة (الرحيم) وردت  114 مرة (19 في 6)
ثم  مضى في مقدمة كتابه يقول (وهذه الدراسة الكمبيوترية ليست تخميناً ولا من تفسير بشري  ولا ظنوناً) (2)
ونود  أن نسأل: ألم يكن ممكناً أن تُكتَب آية القرآن الأولى (باسم (بدلاً من بسم) اللّه  الرحمان (بدلاً من الرحمن)  الرحيم) فيكون عدد حروفها 21 حرفاً، لا 19 حرفاً فإذا اعتبرنا الحرف المشدد (اللام  في اللّه) حرفين تغيَّر الرقم مرة أخرى!

ثم  أننا نجد أن كلمة (بسم) وردت في القرآن ثلاث مرات فقط، في سورة الفاتحة 1 وسورة هود  41 وسورة النمل 30 أما كلمة (اسم) دون إضافتها إلى ضمائر فقد جاءت 19 مرة، وكلمة  (اسمه) جاءت خمس مرات وواضح أن 3195> 27 وهو رقم لا يقبل القسمة على 19! ولا يفسر  لنا د خليفة لماذا أغفل المرات الثلاث التي جاءت فيها كلمة (بسم) ولماذا أحصى كلمة  (اسم) وترك كلمة (اسمه) ولماذا أغفل كلمة (أسماء) التي جاءت 12 مرة، ومنها (ولله  الأسماء الحسنى) (سورة الأعراف 180)

أما  في إحصاء اسم الجلالة (الله) فقد أحصى د خليفة (3) كلمة (لِلّه) ليصل إلى العدد  2698 فإن كان قد أحصى (لله) (ليكون المجموع قابلاً للقسمة على 19) وجب أن يحصي  (بسم) وفي هذه الحالة لا يقبل المجموع القسمة على 19!

وقد  صدَق د خليفة في إحصاء كلمة (الرحمن) فهي 19 في 3

أما  كلمة (الرحيم) التي قال إنها ظهرت 114 مرة فقد ظهرت 34 مرة، و(رحيم) (بدون ال  التعريف) 81 مرة، ومرة واحدة بصيغة الجمع فالمجموع 116 مرة، وهو رقم لا يقبل القسمة  على 19

لقد  قرر د خليفة ألّا يحصي اللام المشددة في اسم الجلالة (اللّه).
وقرر  أن يغفل من إحصاءاته (بسم) مع أنه أحصى (لِلّه).
وقرر  ألّا يحصي كلمة (اسمه).
وقرر  ألّا يحصي صيغة الجمع لكلمتي اسم والرحيم.
وجاء  إحصاؤه لكلمة (الرحيم) خاطئاً.

وهكذا  لم يبرهن وجود شاهدٍ ثانٍ، وجاء تفكيره مشوَّشاً وربما استطاع مستقبَلاً أن يوضح  بطريقة مقنعة كيف وصل للإعجاز القرآني عن طريق الأرقام وإلى أن يفعل سنظل ننتظر!

 وفي الختام
لقد  فحصنا كل البراهين القرآنية التي وجدناها عن المعجزات والنبوَّة، وعلى كل قارئ أن  يقيّم لنفسه ما وصل إليه هل وجد شاهداً ثانياً؟
 وسنتأمل في الفصل القادم بعض نبوات التوراة عن المسيح، لنرى إن كان هناك شاهد ثانٍ  يشهد لصحة إرسالية المسيح.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل  الثاني​  نبوات  تحقَّقت في المسيح​ ​ علينا  أن نثير السؤال نفسه عن المسيح ابن مريم، وكيف عرف أهل القرن المسيحي الأول في  فلسطين صحة رسالته ونبوّته هل كان الله له شاهداً ثانياً؟ هل تحققت في المسيح نبوات  سابقة لمجيئه لعالمنا؟ هل أجرى معجزات؟ وهل تنبأ نبوات تمَّ تحقيقها؟

* نبوات عن المسيح في  كتب سابقة*
لما  كان كثيرون قد أُعجِبوا بدراسة الأرقام التي قدَّمها د خليفة، فسنحلل بعض النبوات  التي وردت في التوراة بخصوص المسيح بطريقة حسابية ونتأمل أولاً نبوات جاءت في  التوراة عن المسيح وتحققت في الإنجيل، ثم ندرس إمكانية تحقيق هذه النبوات بالصدفة  ونقدم مثالاً: لنفترض أنك تملك عشرة قمصان من ألوان مختلفة، أعرفها أنا وأصدقائي  ولنفترض أني سأقول للأصحاب إنك غداً سترتدي القميص الأحمر في اليوم التالي تجيء وقد  لبست قميصاً أحمر، فأهتف بفرح: (انظروا! إني نبي!) ستقول: (كان هذا صدفة، فلديك  فرصة نجاح واحدة من عشرة، وقد أفلحتَ هذه المرة) ولأفترض أن لديك خمس قبعات، من  موديلات مختلفة، وأنك تمتلك ثلاثة أزواج من الأحذية: بيضاء وسوداء وبُنّية إن عندي  فرصة من عشر فرص لأتنبأ بصواب لون قميصك وعندي فرصة من خمس لأتنبأ بصواب موديل  قبعتك وعندي فرصة من ثلاث لأتنبأ بصواب لون حذائك ولكن فرص صوابي في التنبؤ بهذه  كلها معاً يكون واحداً من عشرة في واحد من خمسة في واحد من ثلاثة بمعني فرصة بين  150 فرصة.

وإذ  لنا فكرة الآن عن الفرص الرياضية، لنتأمل في عشر من النبوات الاثنتي عشرة التالية  وتحقيقها وسنحذف الأولى عن الميلاد العذراوي من حسابنا، لأنها فريدة من نوعها كما  سنحذف الأخيرة وهي قيامة المسيح من الموت لأننا سنحاول برهنتها وسنعطي كل نبوة من  العشر الباقية فرصة واحدة لتتحقق، ونرى كيف تتحقق عشر نبوات معاً بمحض الصدفة، أو  كيف حقق مجيء المسيح لأرضنا هذه النبوات العشر بالصدفة فإذا كان تحقيق هذه معاً  بالصدفة أمراً مستحيلاً، يكون الإنجيل الذي بين أيدينا اليوم صحيحاً، ويكون أن الله  قد أرسل المسيح فعلاً للعالم ليخلِّصه من خطاياه.

ا*لنبوات  وتحقيقها*
 نبوَّة -1
عذراء  ستلد وليداً يكون عجيباً حتى أنه يُدعَى (عمانوئيل) ومعناه (الله معنا): تقول نبوة  إشعياء 7:14 (وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ  تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ) (ويعود تاريخ هذه  النبوة إلى عام 750 ق م)

نبوّة  -2
يكون  المسيح من نسل داود: تقول نبوة إرميا 23:5 و6 (هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ  الرَّبُّ وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرٍّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ،  وَيُجْرِي حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فِي الْأَرْضِ فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا  وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِناً، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ:  الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا) (ويعود تاريخ هذه النبوة إلى عام 600 ق.م)

وقد  تم تحقيق النبوتين 1 و2 كما نقرأ في لوقا 1:26-38 (وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ  أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلَاكُ مِنَ اللّهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ  اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ  اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلَاكُ: (لَا  تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لِأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللّهِ وَهَا  أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ هذَا يَكُونُ  عَظِيماً، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الْإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ  دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ، وَلَا  يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ)

 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلَاكِ: (كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ  رَجُلاً؟) فَأَجَابَ الْمَلَاكُ: (اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ  الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ  يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللّهِ) فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: (هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ  لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ) فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلَاكُ.

 ولندرك أبعاد تحقيق هذه النبوة يجب أن نسأل: كم شخص يهودي وقتها كان ينتمي لعائلة  الملك داود؟ كانت عائلة داود واحدة من مئات عائلات سبط يهوذا ولكن لا بد أن العائلة  (وقد صارت مَلَكيَّة) صاهرت بقية عائلات سائر الأسباط واختلطت بها، وافتخر هؤلاء  أنهم من نسل داود، لأسباب سياسية وهذا يسمح لنا أن نفترض أن فرصة تحقيق هذه النبوة  هي واحد في 200 (أي 2 في 10 أُسّ 2)

نبوّة  - 3
يولد  في بيت لحم حاكمٌ أبدي: جاء في نبوة ميخا 5:2 (أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ  أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ  يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ  مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْأَزَلِ) (ويعود تاريخ هذه النبوة إلى عام 750  ق م)

وقد  تحققت هذه النبوة بالرغم من أن يوسف ومريم كانا يسكنان في الناصرة في شمال البلاد،  لأن أغسطس قيصر أمر بإحصاء السكان، كل واحد في مدينته الأصلية، فكان لا بد أن يسافر  يوسف ومريم خطيبته إلى بيت لحم في جنوب البلاد.

 (وَفِي تِلْكَ الْأَيَّامِ صَدَرَ أَمْرٌ مِنْ أُوغُسْطُسَ قَيْصَرَ بِأَنْ  يُكْتَتَبَ كُلُّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ فَذَهَبَ الْجَمِيعُ لِيُكْتَتَبُوا، كُلُّ  وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ  مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي  تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ، لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ وَبَيْنَمَا  هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ) (لوقا  2:1-7)

تقول  هذه النبوة إن المسيح سيولد في بيت لحم، فنتساءل: كم طفلاً، من بين كل أطفال  العالم، وُلد في بيت لحم؟ في وقت إعلان النبي ميخا لهذه النبوة كان عدد سكان العالم  بليونين، ومتوسط عدد سكان بيت لحم 7 آلاف فتكون فرصة تحقيق النبوة واحداً من 280  ألف فرصة (أو واحد في 8ر2 في 10 أُسّ 5)

نبوّة  - 4
رسولٌ  يهيئ طريق المسيح: جاء في نبوة ملاخي 3:1 (هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلَاكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ  الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي  تَطْلُبُونَهُ وَمَلَاكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ هُوَذَا يَأْتِي قَالَ  رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ) (تعود هذه النبوة إلى عام 400 ق م)

وجاء  في نبوة إشعياء 40:3 (صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ  الرَّبِّ قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لِإِلَهِنَا)

وقد  تحققت هذه النبوة كما نقرأ في يوحنا 1:19-30 (وَهذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا،  حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلَاوِيِّينَ  لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: (مَنْ أَنْتَ؟) فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ، وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي  لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ فَقَالُوا لَهُ: (مَنْ أَنْتَ، لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً  لِلَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟) قَالَ: (أَنَا صَوْتُ  صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ  النَّبِيُّ) وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ:  (هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي  قُلْتُ عَنْهُ يَأْتِي بَعْدِي، رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي)

وقد  صدَّق القرآن على هذه النبوة في سورة آل عمران 3:38 و45 عندما قال إن يحيى  (المعمدان) سيجيء (مصدّقاً بكلمة من الله بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم  وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخِرة ومن المقرَّبين) وهكذا يسجل القرآن النبوة أن يحيى  (المعمدان) سيهيئ الطريق للمسيح، وكيف تحقق ذلك.

وهنا  نتساءل: بين المولودين في العالم، كم شخصاً كان مسبوقاً بآخَر يهيئ له الطريق؟  مثلاً يقول البهائيون إن شخصاً اسمه الباب أنبأ بمجيء بهاء الله فيمكننا أن نقترح  أن واحداً بين ألف كان قائداً مسبوقاً بمن يهيئ له الطريق فتكون فرصة تحقيق هذه  النبوة واحداً في 10 أُسّ 3

نبوّة  - 5
يُجري  المسيح معجزات كثيرة: جاء في نبوة إشعياء 35:4-6 أن المسيح سيُجري معجزات كثيرة  (قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: (تَشَدَّدُوا لَا تَخَافُوا هُوَذَا إِلَهُكُمُ  الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي جِزَاءُ اللّهِ هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ) حِينَئِذٍ  تَتَفَتَّحُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ  الْأَعْرَجُ كَالْإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الْأَخْرَسِ)

وقد  تحققت هذه النبوة في المسيح الذي أجرى العديد من المعجزات ويتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن  أربعة أنبياء أجروا الكثير من المعجزات، هم موسى وإيليا وأليشع والمسيح، ولو أن  المسيح أجرى معجزات أكثر من الثلاثة الآخرين مجتمعين معاً وترى في الملحق الأول من  هذا الكتاب ذكر 37 معجزة أجراها المسيح، سجَّلتها الأناجيل الأربعة، بخلاف ما قيل  (وكل المرضى شفاهم) ونقدّر عدد معجزاته بأكثر من ألف معجزة فنقول إن تحقيق هذه  النبوة تمَّ في المسيح وحده ولكن لما كان المسلمون يعتقدون بوجود 124 ألف نبي،  فسنستخدم هذا الرقم ونقول إن المسيح كان واحداً من 124 ألفاً إذا ففرصة تحقيق هذه  النبوة هي 24ر1 في 10 أُسّ 5

نبوّة  - 6
 وبالرغم من المعجزات الكثيرة يقف إخوته ضده: يقول مزمور 69:8 (صِرْتُ أَجْنَبِيّاً  عِنْدَ إِخْوَتِي وَغَرِيباً عِنْدَ بَنِي أُمِّي) (كُتب المزمور عام 1000 ق م)

وقد  تحققت النبوة كما نقرأ في يوحنا 7:3-5 (قَالَ لَهُ إِخْوَتُهُ: (انْتَقِلْ مِنْ  هُنَا وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْمَلُ هذِهِ الْأَشْيَاءَ  فَأَظْهِرْ نَفْسَكَ لِلْعَالَمِ) لِأَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَكُونُوا  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ)

 ونتساءل هنا: كم رئيس يجد عائلته تقف ضده؟ رؤساء كثيرون يضعون أعضاء عائلتهم في  أماكن القيادة، ورؤساء كثيرون قتلهم أفراد عائلاتهم ولذلك سنقول إن فرصة تحقيق هذه  النبوة هو 2 في 10 أُسّ 1

نبوّة  - 7
 المسيح الملك يدخل عاصمته راكباً حماراً: جاء في نبوة زكريا 9:9 (اِبْتَهِجِي  جِدّاً يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ  يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ  وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ (وتاريخ النبوة هو عام 520 ق م)

وقد  تحققت النبوة كما نقرأ في يوحنا 12:12-14 (وَفِي الْغَدِ سَمِعَ الْجَمْعُ  الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ،  فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ:  (أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الْآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!) وَوَجَدَ  يَسُوعُ جَحْشاً فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ)

ولقد  اختار المسيح أن يركب حماراً، وحققت الجموع النبوة بأن هتفوا له وعاملوه كملك يدخل  عاصمته زمن السلام ونعلم أن الملك داود كان يركب البغال (1 ملوك 1:33) وربما يدخل  الحاكم عاصمته اليوم في سيارة مرسيدس ونتساءل: كم شخصاً دخل أورشليم كملكٍ راكباً  جحشاً سنفترض أن نسبة تحقيق النبوة 1% (أو واحد في 10 أُسّ 2)

نبوّة  - 8
هناك  نبوة عن أن الرؤساء والملوك سيدبّرون مكيدة للمسيح: جاء في مزمور 2:1 و2 (لِمَاذَا  ارْتَجَّتِ الْأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ قَامَ مُلُوكُ  الْأَرْضِ وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ)

وقد  تحققت النبوة، فقام ملوك ضد المسيح، كما نقرأ في لوقا 23: 7 و11 (وَحِينَ عَلِمَ  (بيلاطس) أَنَّهُ (المسيح) مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ هِيرُودُسَ (الملك)، أَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى  هِيرُودُسَ فَاحْتَقَرَهُ هِيرُودُسُ مَعَ عَسْكَرِهِ وَاسْتَهْزَأَ بِهِ،  وَأَلْبَسَهُ لِبَاساً لَامِعاً، وَرَدَّهُ إِلَى بِيلَاطُسَ) (والي القيصر)

وقام  رؤساء ضد المسيح كما نقرأ في يوحنا 11:47 و53

 (فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: (مَاذَا  نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الْإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً فَمِنْ ذلِكَ  الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ)

 ونتساءل كم شخصاً أقام موتى ثم حُكم عليه بالموت؟ (ثلاثة فقط يذكرهم الكتاب المقدس  أقاموا موتى) فنتساءل من جديد: كم شخصاً لم يعملوا إلا خيراً فقام كل الحكام ضدهم؟  ولما كان من الممكن أن ما يراه واحدٌ خيراً يراه غيره سوءاً، سنكتفي بتقدير نسبة  واحد في خمسة (أو 2 في 10 أُسّ 1)

نبوّة  - 9
 المسيح سيُصلب: جاء في مزمور 22:16 (الذي كتبه داود نحو عام 1000 ق م) (جَمَاعَةٌ  مِنَ الْأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ)

وقد  تحققت النبوة كما نقرأ في لوقا 23:33 (وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ  الَّذِي يُدْعَى (جُمْجُمَةَ) صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِداً  عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ)

ولا  زال اليهود يتطلعون إلى مجيء المسيح فهناك احتمال أنه جاء، أو سيجيء في المستقبل  ونحن نتساءل: كم شخصاً صُلب منذ أيام داود إلى يومنا هذا؟ ثم أنه كانت هناك وسائل  إعدام كثيرة: السيف والمقصلة والشنق والرجم ولم يكن اليهود يستخدمون الصَّلب، بل  الرجم، مما يجعل للنبوة مغزاها الخاص ويمكن أن نقول إن فرصة تحقيق هذه النبوة هي  واحد من 10 آلاف (أو 1 في 10 أُسّ 4)

نبوّة  - 10
 يقتسمون ثيابه، ويلقون قُرعةً على قميصه: جاء في مزمور 22:18 (يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي  بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ)

وقد  تحققت هذه النبوة كما نقرأ في يوحنا19:23 و24 (ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا  كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ  أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً وَكَانَ  الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ: (لَا نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ)

 والأغلب أن قسمة ثياب المصلوب كانت عادةً متَّبعة عند العسكر ولكن وجود قميص منسوج  بغير خياطة ليلقوا عليه قرعة لم يكن أمراً معتاداً فسنحسب فرصة تحقيق هذه النبوة  واحداً في مائة (أو 1 في 10 أُسّ 2)

نبوّة  -11
مع أن  المسيح كان باراً إلا أنه حُسِب مع الأشرار، وجُعل مع غني عند موته: جاء في نبوة  إشعياء 53:9 و12 (وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الْأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ  مَوْتِهِ عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ  وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ)

وقد  تحققت هذه النبوة كما نقرأ في مرقس 15:27

 (وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ، وَاحِداً عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ)  وكما نقرأ في متى 27:57-60

 (فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ وَلَمَّا كَانَ  الْمَسَاءُ، جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ - وَكَانَ هُوَ  أَيْضاً تِلْمِيذاً لِيَسُوعَ فَهذَا تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى بِيلَاطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ  يَسُوعَ فَأَمَرَ بِيلَاطُسُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يُعْطَى الْجَسَدُ فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ  الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ  الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ)

وفي  هذه النبوة نجد جزءين: كم نسبة من يُصلبون وهم أبرياء؟ أتمنى أن تكون نسبة قليلة،  واحداً من كل 10 والسؤال الثاني: كم نسبة من يُصلبون ويُدفنون مع الأغنياء؟ لا شك  أن نسبة اللصوص الأغنياء الذين يصلبون قليلة، فلهم أصدقاء ومحامون يدافعون عنهم  فلنفترض أن النسبة واحد من ألف (أو 1 في 10 أُسّ 3)

نبوّة  -12
بعد  موته يقوم: جاء في إشعياء 53:8-10 (قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الْأَحْيَاءِ أَمَّا  الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ  إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ)

وقد  تحققت هذه النبوة صباح يوم الأحد التالي ليوم الصَّلب، فنقرأ في لوقا 24:36-43  (وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهذَا وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ،  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: (سَلَامٌ لَكُمْ!) اُنْظُرُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ: إِنِّي أَنَا  هُوَ جُسُّونِي وَانْظُرُوا، فَإِنَّ الرُّوحَ لَيْسَ لَهُ لَحْمٌ وَعِظَامٌ كَمَا  تَرَوْنَ لِي) فَنَاوَلُوهُ جُزْءاً مِنْ سَمَكٍ مَشْوِيٍّ، وَشَيْئاً مِنْ شَهْدِ  عَسَلٍ فَأَخَذَ وَأَكَلَ قُدَّامَهُمْ)

)وقد  ذكرتُ أني لن أُدخِل النبوة عن قيامة المسيح ضمن نظرية الاحتمالات، لأن هذا ما نريد  برهنته)

 الحسابات
لو أن  الاحتمالات التي قدمتُها لتحقيق النبوات التي أوردتُها معقولة، فلا بد أن نثير  سؤالاً: ما نسبة عدد الرجال المحتمل أن تتحقق فيهم هذه النبوات العشرة مجتمعة؟  الإجابة هي حاصل ضرب كل التقديرات معاً، أو: واحد من 2 في 10 أس 2 في 8ر2 في 10 أس  5 في 10 أس 3 في 24ر1 في 10 أس 5 في 2 في 10 أس 1 في 10 أس 2 في 2 في 10 أس 1 في 10  أس 4 في10 أس 1 في10 أس 3 هذا يعطينا فرصة واحدة في 78ر2 في 10 أس 28 أو نقول إنها  فرصة واحدة في 10 آلاف مليون مليون مليون مليون فرصة!

فكيف  تتحقق هذه النبوات بالصدفة وحدها؟ وكيف يتفق لرجل، أي رجل، يكون قد عاش منذ كُتبت  هذه النبوات إلى عصرنا الحاضر أن يحقق هذه النبوات العشر بالصدفة وحدها؟ سنحصل على  الإجابة لو أننا قسمنا 10 أس 28 على عدد البشر الذين عاشوا منذ كُتبت تلك النبوات  والعدد الذي نعرفه هو 88 بليون إنسان (أو 8ر8 في 10 أُسّ 10 الذي سنبسّطه بقولنا 1  في 10 أُسّ 11) وبقسمة هذين العددين يتضح لنا أن الفرصة هي واحد في عشرة أُسّ 17!

 ولأقدم فرصة تحقيق النبوات بمَثَل: لنفترض أننا نأخذ 10 أُسّ 17 قطعة عملة أردنية  من فئة العشرة قروش ونضعها متجاورة على مساحة 700 ألف كيلومتر مربع (هي مساحة  الأردن وسوريا والعراق مجتمعة) إنها ستغطي كل هذه المساحة بعمق متر واحد والآن ضع  علامة على إحدى هذه العملات، واخلطها بالبقية، ثم اطلب من شخص أن يُخرِج العملة ذات  العلامة من أول مرة!

 تخيَّل حجم المشكلة! أين يبدأ بالبحث؟ من أين يبدأ البحث؟ ما هو احتمال استخراجه  قطعة العملة المطلوبة؟ هذه بالضبط مشكلة من يريد تحقيق هذه النبوات العشر بضربة حظ  واحدة! إذاً لا يمكن أن يكون هؤلاء الأنبياء قد تكلموا بحكمتهم الذاتية.

 وفي الختام
تحقيق  هذه النبوات دليل على أن الله ألهم هؤلاء الأنبياء في ما كتبوا، ففرصة الصدفة عندهم  هي فرصة واحدة في 10 أُسّ 17 فرصة! كما أننا لم نورد كل النبوات لم نذكر مثلاً  النبوات عن ميلاد المسيح العذراوي وقد جاءت 16 نبوة عن صلب المسيح اخترنا منها  أربعاً فقط! (4)
لقد  ألهم الله أنبياء التوراة في ما كتبوا، ثم حقق ما كتبوه لنتأكد أن موت المسيح  وقيامته ليفدينا من خطايانا أمرٌ صحيح وقد يبدو أننا لا نملك إجابات على بعض ما  يتَّهم به د بوكاي الكتاب المقدس، ولكن نظرة واحدة على النبوات التي تحققت، وعلى  المعجزات العظيمة التي تأيَّد بها المسيح، تجعلنا ننتظر بثقة حفريات جديدة تؤيد صدق  الكتاب المقدس وحتى اليوم برهنت كل حفرية، وكل مخطوطة قديمة اكتُشِفت أن الكتاب  المقدس صحيح تماماً، وأن كل انتقاد وُجّه إليه كان باطلاً.

وعلى  أساس معجزات المسيح، وعدد النبوات التي تحققت فيه، يمكن أن نفهم قوله (صَدِّقُونِي  أَنِّي فِي الْآبِ وَالْآبَ فِيَّ) (يوحنا 14:11) وقوله (لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الْآبُ،  لِأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً) (يوحنا 10:17)

لا شك  أن المسيحيين الأوَّلين لم يخترعوا عقائدهم، فقد جاءوا جميعاً من خلفية يهودية تؤمن  بالتوحيد وعندما سمعوا المسيح يقول إنه يغفر الخطايا، ويدعو الله (أباه) واجهوا  صعوبة كبرى، بسبب عقائدهم السابقة ولكن شهادة الله لصدق أقوال المسيح، في المعجزات  التي صنعها، وفي النبوات التي تحققت فيه، وفي قيامته من الموت، جعلت هؤلاء اليهود  يقبلون ما أعلنه المسيح عن نفسه، فيؤمنون به، ويذيعون إيمانهم على الملأ بمؤازرة  الروح القدس.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الثالث​  تعاليم المسيح ومعجزاته​  شاهد ثانٍ
دعنا  نتخيَّل أننا التقينا بشخص اسمه إلياس، أحد اليهود المتعبّدين من القرن المسيحي  الأول في فلسطين، وهي تحت نير الاستعمار الروماني، وقد ضاق اليهود ذرعاً بأولئك  الرومان الوثنيين المشركين بالله، وامتلأت نفوسهم شوقاً لمجيء المسيح، لينقذهم بقوة  معجزاته العظيمة من هؤلاء الوثنيين الغُلف.

ولكنه  يواجه مشكلة: كيف يعرف المسيح المنتظَر إذا جاء؟ وإن قال له شخصٌ إنه المسيح، فكيف  يعرف أنه رسول من عند الله؟ لقد ظهر كثيرون يدَّعون أنهم (المسيح) وحاولوا أن  يسترجعوا مملكة داود بالقوة، ولكنهم فشلوا، ومات بسبب اتِّباعهم كثيرون (أعمال  الرسل 5:34-38) ولذلك يريد إلياس أن يتأكد صِدق من ينادي بأنه المسيح المنتظَر  وتُظهِر القصة التالية كيف وجد إلياس حلاً لهذه المشكلة.

 بدء خدمة المسيح:
إسمي  إلياس، أسكن مع زوجتي في قرية نايين التي تبعد عن الناصرة نحو 9 كيلومترات ومنذ  ثلاث أو أربع سنوات بدأنا نسمع قصصاً عن رجل دين يُجري معجزات في كفر ناحوم وقد  أخبرتنا جارتُنا الأرملة الفقيرة أن لها ابن عم في كفر ناحوم اسمه عوبديا سمع  معلّماً شاباً من الناصرة يعظ في مجمع بلده بطريقة تختلف عن طريقة تعليم سائر  الوعّاظ، فقد كان يعلّم بسلطان، وكأنه يعرف الله معرفة شخصية وبعد الوعظ كان في  مجمعهم رجل مسكون بروح شرير، صرخ في المعلّم الشاب: (مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ  النَّاصِرِيُّ! أَتَيْتَ لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ، قُدُّوسُ  اللّهِ) واتّجهت أبصار الجميع نحو الواعظ الشاب الذي قال للروح النجس: (اخْرَسْ  وَاخْرُجْ مِنْهُ) فصرع الروحُ النجس الرجلَ المسكون، وصاح بصوت عظيم وخرج منه وكان  بالمجمع نحو مئتي شخص، بعضهم احتضنوا الرجل الذي شُفي، وبعضهم اغتاظوا لأن الروح  الشرير قال إن المعلم الشاب (قدوس الله) ولكن معظمهم كانوا مبهورين يقولون: (مَا  هذَا؟ مَا هُوَ هذَا التَّعْلِيمُ الْجَدِيدُ؟ لِأَنَّهُ بِسُلْطَانٍ يَأْمُرُ  حَتَّى الْأَرْوَاحَ النَّجِسَةَ فَتُطِيعُهُ!) (مرقس 1:22-27)

وقال  عوبديا إن هناك أعظم من ذلك، فإن قريباً له صياد سمك اسمه بطرس كان يصيد طول الليل  مع أخيه أندراوس دون أن يصيد سمكة واحدة، عندما جاء ذلك الواعظ ومعه نحو مئة رجل،  وطلب أن يستعير قارب بطرس ليجلس فيه وبعد الوعظ قال لسمعان: (ابْعُدْ إِلَى  الْعُمْقِ وَأَلْقُوا شِبَاكَكُمْ لِلصَّيْدِ) فتضايق بطرس أول الأمر من ذلك  الواعظ، لأنه يظن أنه يعرف أكثر منه في أمور الصيد، ولكنه لم يشأ أن يُخجِل رجل  دينٍ، فقال له: (يَا مُعَلِّمُ، قَدْ تَعِبْنَا اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ وَلَمْ نَأْخُذْ  شَيْئاً وَلكِنْ عَلَى كَلِمَتِكَ أُلْقِي الشَّبَكَةَ) وَلَمَّا فَعَلُوا ذلِكَ  أَمْسَكُوا سَمَكاً كَثِيراً جِدّاً، فَصَارَتْ شَبَكَتُهُمْ تَتَخَرَّقُ  فَأَشَارُوا إِلَى شُرَكَائِهِمُِ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ الْأُخْرَى أَنْ  يَأْتُوا وَيُسَاعِدُوهُمْ فَأَتَوْا وَمَلَأُوا السَّفِينَتَيْنِ حَتَّى أَخَذَتَا  فِي الْغَرَقِ!) (لوقا 5:3-6)

ومضت  الأرملة تقول إن عوبديا ساعد بطرس وأندراوس في حمل السمك إلى البيت، وهناك وجدوا  حماة بطرس مريضة بحمى شديدة وإن بطرس دعا المعلم ليتناول الغداء معه، ثم أخبروه عن  المريضة، فأقامها ماسكاً بيدها، فتركتها الحمى حالاً وصارت تخدمهم (مرقس 1:30 و31)  وقد جرت هاتان المعجزتان في يوم واحد، بالإضافة إلى المعجزة التي جرت في المجمع  ولكن الأكثر من ذلك أنه لما صار المساء قدَّموا إليه جميع السقماء والمجانين، وكانت  المدينة كلها مجتمعة على الباب، فشفى كثيرين كانوا مرضى بأمراض مختلفة، وأخرج  شياطين كثيرة، ولم يدع الشياطين يتكلمون لأنهم عرفوه (مرقس 1:32-34)

ثم  مضت الأرملة تقول: (لم أذهب إلى كفرناحوم أبداً، ولكن عوبديا يقول إنها في مثل  مساحة نايين، يسكنها 4000 نفس، ويقول إن نحو 500 شخصاً كانوا حول الباب، وإن مريضاً  جاء من كل بيت تقريباً ويقول إن المسيح شفى في تلك الأُمسية نحو 50 مريضاً، حتى قال  أهل كفر ناحوم إنه (لَمْ يَظْهَرْ قَطُّ مِثْلُ هذَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ). متى 9:33

 موتٌ ثم حياة:
وقال  إلياس: صحيح أن جارتنا طيبة لكنها كثيرة الكلام، فلم نُلقِ بالاً لما روته عن  المعلم الشاب ولكن مثل هذه القصص بدأت تصل مسامعنا من كل نواحي الجليل وذات يوم  صُدِمنا صدمةً هائلة لقد مات الابن الوحيد لجارتنا الأرملة الفقيرة كان يسعل  كثيراً، لكنه في تلك الليلة تعب جداً، ولم تنفعه كل الأدوية والأعشاب وكسر الحزن  العميق قلبها تماماً وكان حزننا كبيراً لعجزنا عن مساعدتها إلا في دفن ابنها وأخذنا  طريقنا إلى المدافن، وكنا نفراً قليلاً، نحو خمسين، فالميت ابن أرملة فقيرة وأخذتُ  دوري في حمل النعش وما أن وصلنا خارج البلد حتى رأينا جمعاً كبيراً وفي العادة  يفسحون الطريق للجنازة، ولكن هذه المرة خرج من وسط هذا الجمع شاب اتَّجه نحونا  مباشرة ولم أنتبه له حتى وصل إلينا ولمس النعش، فوقفنا وقال (أيها الشاب، لك أقول:  قم!) ولن تصدقوا! لقد جلس الميت وبدأ يتكلم وتهامس الناس (إنه يسوع الناصري) فنزعنا  الأكفان عن الميت، ودفعه يسوع إلى أمه (لوقا 7:14 و15) وساد صمتٌ، ثم أخذ المشاهدون  يسبّحون الله، وأسرعوا يهنئون الأم والابن ولفرط فرحي هنّأتُها ثلاث مرات وهنأتُ  ابنها خمس مرات! وفكرتُ أن أربت على كتف يسوع شاكراً ولكني لم أجرؤ، فمَن يربت على  كتف معلم ديني عظيم! وفي ذهول قال الناس (قام فينا نبي عظيم!)

 وبعد شهور قليلة:
وقال  إلياس: وبعد شهور قليلة قررت أنا وزوجتي أن نفحص الأمر مليّاً لسببين، أولهما أن  حماتي كانت مريضة بتصلب المفاصل، ولم تكن تقدر أن تتحرك بسهولة ولا أن تنتصب فأردنا  أن نعرف إن كان يسوع يقدر أن يشفيها أما ثانيهما فهو أني أردتُ أن أسمع بنفسي  تعاليم هذا الواعظ قال البعض إنه سيكون ملكاً وقال آخرون إنه يتكلم عن (ملكوت الله)  وعن أنه (داخلنا) واتفق الجميع أنه المسيح المنتَظر فأردت أن أكتشف لنفسي.

وفي  فصل الربيع عهدتُ برعاية ماشيتي لأخي، واستأجرت عربةً لنقل حماتي وعائلتي إلى كفر  ناحوم وقضينا ليلتنا الأولى هناك عند عوبديا الذي كان يعرف تلميذي يسوع: بطرس  وأندراوس معرفة قريبة وفي اليوم التالي اتجهنا إلى بيت صيدا شمال شرق بحر الجليل  ومع أن الطريق التي عبَّدها الرومان سهَّلت سفرنا، إلا أننا كنا نتوقف لنستريح  كثيراً بسبب مرض حماتي ومع أني أكره الرومان إلا أني أعترف أنهم عبَّدوا الطرق!

وكان  المعلم يعلّم في الجانب الآخر من نهر الأردن، فكان كثيرون يتّجهون إلى حيث هو،  فسافرنا معهم ووصلنا في منتصف اليوم الثالث، وكان كثيرون هناك، فجلسنا على جانب  التل نستمع لتعاليمه.

 تعاليمه:
وقال  إلياس: كان أول ما سمعته منه تعليماً عن الصوم، إذ قال:

 (وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلَا تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ  يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ اَلْحَقَّ  أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى  صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ، لِكَيْ لَا تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ  صَائِماً، بَلْ لِأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي  الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلَانِيَةً)

ثم  تحدث عن أهم الأمور في حياتنا، فقال:

(لَا  تَكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً عَلَى الْأَرْضِ حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ،  وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ بَلِ اكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً فِي  السَّمَاءِ، حَيْثُ لَا يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلَا صَدَأٌ، وَحَيْثُ لَا يَنْقُبُ  سَارِقُونَ وَلَا يَسْرِقُونَ، لِأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ  قَلْبُكَ أَيْضاً سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ  بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ  شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً، فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي  فِيكَ ظَلَاماً فَالظَّلَامُ كَمْ يَكُونُ!

(لَا  يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ، لِأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ  الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الْآخَرَ، أَوْ يُلَازِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الْآخَرَ  لَا تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللّهَ وَالْمَالَ) (متى 6:16-24)

ثم  توقَّف وتمشَّى بين الشعب مدة نحو عشرين دقيقة، يشفي المرضى ويُخرِج الشياطين،  فكانت تصرخ: (يا ابن الله العلي) (مرقس 5:7) ثم يعود يعلّم مرة أخرى فيقول:

(لَا  تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لَا تُدَانُوا، لِأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا  تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ، وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ  وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ، وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ  الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلَا تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟ أَمْ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ لِأَخِيكَ:  دَعْنِي أُخْرِجِ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَهَا الْخَشَبَةُ فِي عَيْنِكَ يَا  مُرَائِي، أَخْرِجْ أَوَّلاً الْخَشَبَةَ مِنْ عَيْنِكَ، وَحِينَئِذٍ تُبْصِرُ  جَيِّداً أَنْ تُخْرِجَ الْقَذَى مِنْ عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ!) (متى 7:1-5)

وكان  المسيح يعلّم تارةً ويشفي المرضى تارة أخرى ونحو الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر اتَّجه  نحونا، فلاحظتُ نظراته الحانية العامرة باللطف، وهي نفس النظرات التي رأيتُها في  عينيه لما أقام ابن الأرملة من الموت وظل يتنقَّل من مريض إلى مريض حتى وصل إلى  حماتي، وكانت منحنية منذ 18 سنة ولم تقدر أن تنتصب البتة، فدعاها وقال (قومي) ووضع  عليها يديه ففي الحال استقامت ومجَّدت الله (لوقا 13:11-13) ولما شكرَته قال لها ما  كان يقوله لغيرها من المرضى الذين شفاهم (إيمانك قد شفاك) (مرقس 5:34) وكان يقول  للبعض الآخر (هَا أَنْتَ قَدْ بَرِئْتَ، فَلَا تُخْطِئْ أَيْضاً، لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ  لَكَ أَشَرُّ) (يوحنا 5:14) وكأنه يعرف ماضي المريض، وأن مرضه نتيجة خطيته.

ولقد  علّم كثيراً في ذلك اليوم علّم عن الصلاة فقال:

 (اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ لِأَنَّ  كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ  لَهُ أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً، يُعْطِيهِ  حَجَراً؟ وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً، يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ  أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلَادَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً، فَكَمْ  بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ  يَسْأَلُونَهُ)

ثم  قال لنا: إن كان هناك أمر لم يرد له ذكر في الشريعة، فطبِّقوا هذا القانون:

 (فَكُلُّ مَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ النَّاسُ بِكُمُ افْعَلُوا هكَذَا أَنْتُمْ  أَيْضاً بِهِمْ، لِأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ النَّامُوسُ وَالْأَنْبِيَاءُ)

 وحذّرنا من أن اتِّباع طريق الله يتطلب جهداً وافراً، ولكنه دعانا لندخل من هذا  الباب الضيق، فقال: (اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ، لِأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ  الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلَاكِ، وَكَثِيرُونَ  هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ  الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ!)

 وحذّرنا من الأنبياء الكذَبة، فقال: (اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ  الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلَانِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ  ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ  الشَّوْكِ عِنَباً، أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟ هكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ  تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً، وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ  أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً، لَا تَقْدِرُ شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً  رَدِيَّةً وَلَا شَجَرَةٌ رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً كُلُّ  شَجَرَةٍ لَا تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ فَإِذاً  مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ)

ثم  أنذر بكلمات مخيفة: (لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ، يَدْخُلُ  مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا  رَبُّ، أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ،  وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي  لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الْإِثْمِ!)

ثم  ختم المعلم حديثه بمَثَل عن رجلين، بنى أحدهما بيته على الرمل وبناه الآخر على  الصخر ولما جاءت العاصفة سقط البيت المبنيُّ على الرمل أما المبنيُّ على الصخر فثبت  وقال: (فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِهَا، أُشَبِّهُهُ  بِرَجُلٍ عَاقِلٍ، بَنَى بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الصَّخْرِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ  أَقْوَالِي هذِهِ وَلَا يَعْمَلُ بِهَا، يُشَبَّهُ بِرَجُلٍ جَاهِلٍ، بَنَى  بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الرَّمْلِ) (متى 7:7-26)

وكان  يعلّم اليوم كله بسلطان عظيم، تعليماً يختلف تماماً عن تعليم رجال الدين الآخرين  الذين كانوا لا يجتهدون، بل يقتبسون ما قاله سابقوهم من المعلمين.

 مائدة مشبعة ومقدسة:
وقال  إلياس: وعند نهاية النهار كان الناس قد تعبوا، وكان الأولاد يجرون وراء بعضهم  ويصرخون وكان طعامنا قد نفد، وبدأنا نفكر في الرجوع إلى البيت فالتفت المسيح إلى  تلميذه فيلبس وقال: كيف نطعم هذا الجمهور؟ فأجابه (لو أنفقنا ما يوازي أجر عامل في  ثمانية شهور لما كان كافياً لشراء خبز ليأكل هؤلاء) وقال أندراوس (هنا غلام معه خمس  خبزات من شعير وسمكتان ولكن ما هذا لمثل هؤلاء؟) وهنا أمر المسيح أن يجلس الناس  وكان المكان مخضرّاً بالعشب، فجلسوا عليه صفوفاً صفوفاً، مئة مئة، وخمسين خمسين وقد  أحصيتُ مئة صف من الخمسينات نعم كان هناك خمسة آلاف (وَأَخَذَ يَسُوعُ  الْأَرْغِفَةَ وَشَكَرَ، وَوَزَّعَ عَلَى التَّلَامِيذِ، وَالتَّلَامِيذُ أَعْطَوُا  الْمُتَّكِئِينَ وَكَذلِكَ مِنَ السَّمَكَتَيْنِ بِقَدْرِ مَا شَاءُوا)

ولم  أرَ في حياتي شيئاً شبيهاً بهذا لقد أكلتُ وحدي رغيفاً كاملاً وست سمكات ولما  انتهينا من الأكل (جَمَعُوا وَمَلَأُوا اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً مِنَ الْكِسَرِ،  مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَرْغِفَةِ الشَّعِيرِ الَّتِي فَضَلَتْ عَنِ الْآكِلِينَ وَلَمَّا  رَأَى النَّاسُ الْآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا: (إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ  بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الْآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!) وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَإِذْ  عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ مُزْمِعُونَ أَنْ يَأْتُوا وَيَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ  مَلِكاً، انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ) (يوحنا 6:1-15)

وبعد  ذلك وعظ المسيح وقال: (أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلَا  يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلَا يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً لِأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لِأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي  لِأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى  الِابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي  الْيَوْمِ الْأَخِيرِ) (يوحنا 6:35-40)

وكان  علينا أن نعود سريعاً لأن فرحنا بشفاء حماتي جعلنا نسافر بأسرع ما تستطيع العربة أن  تجري، فاستغرقنا في رحلة العودة يوماً ونصف اليوم فقط وياله من اختبار عظيم!

 أسئلة:
وقال  إلياس: واجهتني بعض الأسئلة الكبيرة منها أن المسيح كان يدعو الله (أباه) (يوحنا  6:39) فماذا كان يقصد؟

جاء  في مزمور 68:5 (أبو اليتامى وقاضي الأرامل الله) ودعا الله إبرهيم خليله (إشعياء  41:8) فهل هذا هو المقصود بعلاقة المسيح بالآب؟

ولكن  الغريب أن المسيح لم يكتفِ بأن يدعو الله أباه، بل مضى يقول (أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ) (متى 7:11) كما علّمنا  أن نصلي (يَا أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ) ومِن المشجّع لنا أن نعرف أن  الله أبونا ولكن هل في هذا القول كفر؟

وقال  المسيح إنه (الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ) (يوحنا 6:41) فهل يقصد أنه كان مع  الله في السماء مِن قبل؟ وقال أيضاً (كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ  الْيَوْم: يارَبُّ، يارَبُّ فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ  أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطّ) (متى 7:23) وهذا يعني أن له سلطاناً في يوم الدِّين.

وهناك  مشكلة أخرى واجهتني: كان المسيح يعلّم في كفر ناحوم في أحد البيوت أمام كهنةٍ  ورؤساء وهنا كشف بعضهم السقف ودلّوا أمامه مشلولاً وكانت رؤية مريض أمام المسيح قد  أصبحت مسألة عادية وقد توقَّع الحاضرون أن المسيح سيشفيه وعندما رأى المسيح إيمان  الرجال الذين حملوا المشلول إليه قال للمفلوج (مغفورة لك خطاياك) وارتعب الحاضرون،  فإن الله وحده هو الذي يغفر الخطايا وقال رجال الدين الحاضرون في قلوبهم (لماذا  يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف؟ مَن يقدر أن يغفر خطايا إلا الله وحده؟) وعرف المسيح ما  كان يدور في صدورهم، فسألهم: (لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِهذَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟  أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ: أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ  أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟) (مرقس 2:8 و9)

وكنت  على وشك أن أقول: الأسهل أن تشفيه وخفتُ أن يستدير نحوي ويقول: إن كان هذا سهلاً،  فلماذا لا تشفيه أنت؟ فسكتُّ.

ولما  لم يجاوب أحد، قال المسيح (لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لِابْنِ الْإِنْسَانِ  سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الْأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا) - قال للمفلوج (لَكَ  أَقُولُ قُمْ، وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ).

فقام  الرجل وحمل سريره ومشى (مرقس 2:5-12)

فماذا  نقول عن كل هذا؟ لقد قال إن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً أن يغفر الخطايا فما معنى أنه  (ابن الإنسان)؟ وكيف يغفر الخطايا؟ لو كان كاذباً لما أكرمه الله وشفى المشلول على  يديه إن له سلطاناً على ما نراه، ولا بد أن له سلطاناً على ما لا نراه.

لقد  سمعتُه يقول إنه نزل من السماء، وإن له سلطاناً يوم الدّين، وإنه يغفر الخطايا  وسمعنا الشياطين تناديه (ابن الله) و(قدوس الله) قد نقول إن هذا كذب وكفر ولكن ماذا  أقول وقد أقام ابن جارتنا من الموت؟ بل إنه منذ قام لم يعاوده المرض! كما أن حماتي  منذ منحها الشفاء استعادت قوتها البدنية كاملة.

أما  أنا فقد أكلتُ من الخبز والسمك رأيت بعيني السمكتين مع الولد، ولكني أكلت ست سمكات!  أؤكد إذاً أنه المسيح المنتظَر ولكنه رفض أن يملّكوه عليهم ولم يستطع عقلي أن  يستوعب هذا الرفض الغريب!


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الرابع​  المسيح المتألم​ ​ إن  كان المسيح هو المخلّص المنتظَر، فلماذا رفض أن يصير ملكاً؟ لقد تأملنا ثلاث نبوات  لثلاثة أنبياء تقول إن المسيح هو الملك من سبط يهوذا فلماذا رفض أن يملك؟

 تجيئنا إجابة السؤال مِن نبوّات أخرى تصف المسيح بأنه العبد البار الذي يتألم  ويموت. أولى هذه النبوات من سفر دانيال  9:21-26 وقد كُتبت قبل المسيح بستمئة سنة،  وتقول:

 (وَأَنَا مُتَكَلِّمٌ بَعْدُ بِالصَّلَاةِ، إِذَا بِالرَّجُلِ جِبْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي  رَأَيْتُهُ فِي الرُّؤْيَا لَمَسَنِي عِنْدَ وَقْتِ تَقْدِمَةِ الْمَسَاءِ  وَفَهَّمَنِي وَتَكَلَّمَ مَعِي وَقَالَ: (يَا دَانِيآلُ، إِنِّي خَرَجْتُ الْآنَ  لِأُعَلِّمَكَ الْفَهْمَ سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعاً قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى  مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا،  وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الْإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الْأَبَدِيِّ فَاعْلَمْ  وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الْأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبَنَائِهَا  إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعاً  وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعاً يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ)

 والقول (يُقطَع المسيح وليس له) معناه أن هذا القطع (ليس من أجل نفسه) بل من أجل  سواه فالواضح أن المسيح لن يملك في هذا الوقت، لأن مجيئه هذا هو (لكفّارة الإثم،  وليُؤتَى بالبر الأبدي)

أما  النبوة الثانية فقد كتبها إشعياء قبل المسيح بسبعمئة وخمسين سنة، وتراها في أصلها  العبري (صورة رقم 8) وهي لمخطوطة وُجدت في كهوف قمران، ويعود تاريخها إلى 150 سنة  قبل المسيح، وتمَّ اكتشافها عام 1948 وواضح أنه لم يجرِ فيها أي تغيير طيلة تلك  السنين، وهي تشبه المخطوطة التي كانت بين يدي المسيح من التوراة وصدّق عليها تقول  تلك النبوة:

(مَنْ  صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ مُحْتَقَرٌ  وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَهُوَ  مَجْرُوحٌ لِأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لِأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا تَأْدِيبُ  سَلَامِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا مِلْنَا  كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا  وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ  يَحْمِلُهَا لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الْأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ  يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ  مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ)  (إشعياء 53:1-12)

تقول  هذه النبوّة إن المسيح عَبْد الرب البار سيموت ليحمل خطية كثيرين ويشفع في المذنبين  وقد روى لنا اليهودي المتنصّر (ستانلي روزنتال) (5) كيف حاول علماء الدين اليهود  مصالحة فكرة المسيح الملك مع فكرة عبد الرب المتألم، قال:

(كتب  علماء اليهود القدامى في التلمود اليهودي عن مسيحَيْن يظهران على مسرح التاريخ،  أحدهما (المسيح ابن داود) الذي سيملك، وثانيهما دعوه (المسيح ابن يوسف) لأنه سيتألم  كما تألم يوسف بن يعقوب)

لم  يكن يهود القرن المسيحي الأول يملكون ما يصالح الفكرتين ولكن جاء المسيح بالحل  عندما أوضح أنه (ابن الإنسان) الذي (يُقطَع) لكفارة الإثم ليحمل خطية كثيرين ثم أنه  سيجيء ثانية إلى أرضنا بقوة ومجد عظيم ليملك فما حسبه قدامى علماء اليهود مسيحَيْن،  نفهمه اليوم على أن المسيح الواحد يظهر مرتين.

وإذ  قد عرفنا هذا التفسير، دعونا نرجع إلى إلياس، صديقنا من قرية نايين:

 مناقشة في أورشليم
قال  إلياس: لعلكم تتذكرون المعلّم الشاب وما ذكرتُه عنه لم تتضح الأمور بخصوصه في ذهني  تماماً وقد زارني تاجر يسكن أورشليم (وهو أصلاً من نايين) ليشتري حملان الفصح، وهي  عادة أفضل الأغنام وقال لي كلاماً تطن له الآذان قال إن المسيح زار أورشليم قبل  بضعة أشهر بمناسبة عيد المظال، وقال لليهود الذين آمنوا به: (إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي  كَلَامِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تَلَامِيذِي، وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ  وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ) فتضايق علماؤنا وقالوا له: (إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لِأَحَدٍ قَطُّ كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ  تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟) فأجابهم: (الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ  مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الِابْنُ  فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً) (يوحنا 8:31-36)

وقال  لي التاجر الأورشليمي إن المسيح قال: (إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كَلامِي فَلْنْ  يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ) فصرخ فيه شيوخ اليهود: (الآن علِمْنا أن بك  شيطاناً قد مات إبرهيم والأنبياء، وأنت تقول: إن كان أحدٌ يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق  الموت إلى الأبد ألعلّك أعظم من أبينا إبرهيم الذي مات والأنبياء ماتوا من تجعل  نفسك؟) فأجابهم: (أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى  وَفَرِحَ) (كان إبرهيم قد مات قبل ذلك بنحو 1800 سنة) فقالوا له (ليس لك خمسون سنة  بعد، أفرأيت إبرهيم؟) وبدون أن يتردد لحظة قال لهم: (الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ  لَكُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ) (والقول (أنا كائن) هو اسم  الجلالة الذي لا يسوغ لأحد أن ينطق به!) وبدأ البعض يفتشون على حجارة يرجمونه بها  لأنه جدَّف، غير أنهم كانوا مترددين، فخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى (يوحنا  8:51-59) ولو أن أحداً غير المسيح نطق بهذه الكلمات لكان كافراً

وأكمل  التاجر حديثه في اليوم التالي وقال إن المسيح فتح عيني رجل تفل على الأرض وصنع  طيناً طلى به عيني الأعمى وأمره أن يذهب ويغتسل في بركة سلوام وساعده البعض ليذهب  ويغتسل، فعاد بصيراً وقال المسيح بعد تلك المعجزة: (مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ  فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ) ولما سأله البعض عن المعجزة قال: (لِدَيْنُونَةٍ  أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ  وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ) (يوحنا 9:1-39)
هكذا  هو المسيح، يقول أشياء تحير، ويُجري معجزات تفوق العقل!

ثم  أخبرني التاجر الأورشليمي أن المسيح بدأ أخيراً يقول إنه سيُقتَل، وإن هذا أمر سبق  تدبيره قال: (إِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي  تَعْرِفُنِي، كَمَا أَنَّ الْآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الْآبَ وَأَنَا  أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الْآبُ، لِأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي  لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً) (يوحنا 10:14-17)

 (الْأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لِأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ، وَلَا يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ أَمَّا أَنَا  فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي،  كَمَا أَنَّ الْآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الْآبَ وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي  عَنِ الْخِرَافِ وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي  أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ  وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الْآبُ، لِأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا  أَيْضاً)

فمن  يقدر أن يعقل هذا؟ صحيح أنه يتكلم بأمثال وتشبيهات، ولكن مَن يمكنه ألّا يفهم مِن  كلامه أنه سيموت ثم يعود للحياة ثانيةً؟ ولكن أي مسيحٍ هذا؟ ولماذا؟ قال لي التاجر  إن بعض السامعين قالوا (بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ وَهُوَ يَهْذِي لِمَاذَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ  لَهُ؟) ولكن آخرين قالوا (لَيْسَ هذَا كَلَامَ مَنْ بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ أَلَعَلَّ  شَيْطَاناً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيَانِ؟) (يوحنا 10:20 و21)

 وعندما سمعت هذا من التاجر هدأت، فلستُ وحدي الحائر، بل إن قادة ديننا أيضاً  حائرون، حتى قالوا له (إنْ كنتَ أنت المسيح فقُل لنا جهراً) فأجابهم: (إِنِّي  قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ اَلْأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا  بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي  فَلَا تُؤْمِنُوا بِي وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي  فَآمِنُوا بِالْأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الْآبَ فِيَّ  وَأَنَا فِيهِ)

 فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه، فخرج من أيديهم (يوحنا 10:24-39)

ثم  قال لي تاجر الحملان إن المسيح شفى عشرة رجال مرضى بالبرص بكلمة واحدة، فقد صرخوا  (يا يسوع، يا معلم، ارحمنا) فنظر، وقال لهم: (اذْهَبُوا وَأَرُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ  لِلْكَهَنَةِ) وفيما هم منطلقون طهروا (لوقا 17:12-14)

يقول  (إِنَّ الْآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ) فلا غرابة إن أرادوا أن يرجموه! ولكنك تستريح  إلى صِدق قوله وإلى رغبته في أن يُريح قلبك باعتبار أنه (الحق) الماثل أمامك.

وكان  آخِر ما قاله لي التاجر إنه يعرف واحداً من تلاميذ المسيح (ليس واحداً من الاثني  عشر، بل من الدائرة الأكبر، دائرة السبعين) أخبره أن المسيح قال: (اِبْنُ  الْإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلى أَيْدِي الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ  عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلى الْأُمَمِ، فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهُ  وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ، وَفي الْيَوْم الثَّالِثِ  يَقُومُ) (مرقس 10:33 و34)

 فلماذا يتنبأ بموته؟ إن عنده كل القوة ليجري المعجزات لقد أسكت الريح وهدّأ الأمواج  بكلمة (مرقس 4:37-41) فمن يجرؤ على لمسه أو إيقاع الأذى به وهو يملك هذه القوة  الخارقة؟ صحيح أني سمعت أحد علمائنا يتكلم عن (مسيح متألم) ولكني عارضتُه لأن  المسيح قوي جبار، يملك ويسحق أعداءنا الرومان الغُلف ولم يعقِّب عالِم الدين، ولو  أنه تحدث عن المسيح (عبد الرب المتألم)

 وكثيراً ما تساءلتُ: تُرى كيف يكون الحال في مُلك المسيح؟ لقد كان قاسياً في توبيخ  الناس يوم أطعم الخمسة الآلاف، ولكنه كان رقيقاً بنا وتحدث عن الله كآبٍ سماوي  يحبنا ولن أنسى قوله: (إِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ  تُعْطُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً، فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ!)

ومضى  إلياس يقول:

وعندي  أخبار مفرحة: عمي الذي يعيش في القيروان في ليبيا، الذي لم أرهُ منذ 15 سنة سيجيء  هذا العام لحضور احتفال الفصح ويوم الخمسين معنا ولأني لن أذهب لأورشليم للفصح، إذ  يجب أن أعتني بالقطعان، فسأذهب إليها مع عمي في عيد الخمسين وقتها أرجو أن أسمع  أكثر من مواعظ المسيح الذي أعتقد أنه يشهد للحق وهم يعلمون ذلك.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل الخامس​  قوة الشفاعة​ ​ عندما  نقول نحن المسيحيين إن المسيح يشفع في كل مَن يقبل خلاصه، يقول المسلمون: بل إن  محمداً هو الشفيع وقد قال لي ناظر مدرسة في تونس إنه لن يبقى مسلم واحد في النار  لأن محمداً سيشفع في كل واحد منهم فإن قال المسيحي إن المسيح هو الجدير بالشفاعة  لأنه الوحيد الذي لم يخطئ، يردّ المسلم بأن كل الأنبياء معصومون وإن قال المسيحي إن  المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا، يرد المسلم بأن الله لن يسمح بموت نبي صالح.

فماذا  يقول القرآن عن هذه الأمور؟ لنبدأ بالسؤال الأخير:

هل  يسمح الله بقتل نبي صالح؟

هناك  ثماني آيات قرآنية تذكر هذا الموضوع، كلها تخاطب اليهود:
سورة  البقرة 2:91 (وتعود إلى عام 2 ه) (وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ  وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا مَعَهُمْ قُلْ فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ؟)
سورة  آل عمران 3:112 و181 (وتعود إلى عام 3 ه) ( كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَيَقْتُلُونَ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا  يَعْتَدُون َنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا وَقَتْلَهُمُ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ)
سورة  النساء 4:155 (وتعود إلى عام 5 أو 6 ه) (فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ  وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَقَتْلِهِمُ الْأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلَا  يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلاً)
بل  إنهم أيضاً يقتلون الناس الذين يطالبون بالعدالة
سورة  آل عمران 3:21 (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ  النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْْقِسْطِ  مِنَ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُم بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ)
 وبالإضافة إلى قتل الأنبياء قُتل الرسل
جاء  في سورة البقرة 2:87 (وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لَا  تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقاً كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقاً  تَقْتُلُونَ!)
سورة  آل عمران 3:183 (قُلْ (يا محمد) قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ؟)
سورة  المائدة 5:70 (عام 10 ه) (لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلاً كُلَّمَا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لَا تَهْوَى  أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقاً كَذَّبُوا وَفَرِيقاً يَقْتُلُونَ)
ونرى  من هذه الآيات الثماني: أن (أ) رجالاً ممن يأمرون بالقسط (العدالة) و(ب) أنبياء  الله و(ج) رسلاً من الله، قُتِلوا غالباً بأيدي رؤساء اليهود ومن هؤلاء يوحنا  المعمدان (يحيى بن زكريا) ولو أن القرآن لا يورد قصة قتله، لكن الإنجيل ذكرها، كما  ذكرها المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس (كتاب 18 ف 5) قال: (لأن هيرودس (ملك اليهود) قتله  (المعمدان) وهو رجل صالح أمر اليهود بممارسة الفضائل)

فليس  من حق المسلم أن يقول إن موت نبي صالح أمرٌ مستحيل، فالقرآن يقول إن الله القدير  سمح بقتل أنبيائه ورسله.

 هل كل الأنبياء معصومون من الخطية؟
1.  أول الأنبياء (حسب التعليم الإسلامي) هو آدم، ويقول القرآن إنه أُهبِط من الجنة  لأنه عصى ربه وغوى جاء في سورة طه 20:120 و121 (فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ  الشَّيْطَانُ... وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى) ولا تذكر سورة الأعراف 189 و190  آدم وحواء بالاسم، إلا أن الإشارة هناك إليهما، وتقول (هو الذي خلقكم من نفسٍ واحدة  وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها فلما آتاهما صالحاً جعلا له شركاء) وخطية الشِرك لا  غفران لها في الإسلام، وهي أسوأ من المعصية.

2.  جاء  في سورة هود 11:45-47 بخصوص نوح (وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ  ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي (فهو يطلب أن ينقذه الله من الغرق)  قَالَ (الله) يَا نُوحُ  إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلاَ تَسْأَلْنِ مَا  لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ قَالَ  (نوح) رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ  وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُنْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ )

ونحن  لا نرى في طلبة نوح من أجل ابنه خطية ولا وزراً، فقد عبَّر عن مشاعره الأبوية  الطبيعية ولكن القرآن يقول إن الله وبَّخه فاعترف بأنه أخطأ برفضه إرادة الله، وطلب  الغفران والرحمة.

3.  قال  إبراهيم (أبو الأديان الثلاثة) في سورة إبرهيم 14:41 (رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي  وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ) وقال في سورة الشعراء  26:77 و81 و82 (فَإِنَّهُمْ عَدُوٌّ لِي إِلاَّ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ... وَالَّذِي  يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي  يَوْمَ الدِّينِ) وهنا يسأل إبرهيم الغفران لخطيته هو شخصياً.

4.   وعندما نفحص حالة موسى كليم الله، نرى الله يوبخه في سورة القصص 28:15 و16 (من  العهد المكي المتأخر) (وَدَخَلَ (موسى) الْمَدِينَةَ... فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ  يَقْتَتِلاَنِ هَذَا مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي  مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ  قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ قَالَ رَبِّ  إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ  الرَّحِيمُ)

5.   ونتأمل داود صاحب المزامير، ومكتوب عنه في سورة ص 38:21-25 (من العهد المكي المبكر)  (وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ نَبَأُ الْخَصْمِ إِذْ تَسَوَّرُوا الْمِحْرَابَ إِذْ دَخَلُوا  عَلَى دَاوُدَ فَفَزِعَ مِنْهُمْ قَالُوا لاَ تَخَفْ خَصْمَانِ بَغَى بَعْضُنَا  عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَلاَ تُشْطِطْ وَاهْدِنَا إِلَى  سَوَاءِ الصِّرَاطِ إِنَّ هَذَا أَخِي لَهُ تِسْعٌ وَتِسْعُونَ نَعْجَةً وَلِيَ  نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا وَعزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ قَالَ لَقَدْ  ظَلَمَكَ بِسُؤَالِ نَعْجَتِكَ إِلَى نِعَاجِهِ وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِنَ الْخُلَطَاءِ  لَيَبْغِي بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ إلاَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ وَقَلِيلٌ مَا هُمْ وَظَنَّ دَاوُدُ أَنَّمَا فَتَنَّاهُ  فَاسْتَغْفَرَ رَبَّهُ وَخَرَّ رَاكِعاً وَأَنَابَ فَغَفَرْنَا لَهُ ذَلِكَ)

وقال  عبد الله يوسف علي في تعليقه على هذه الآيات إنها تلمح إلى ارتكاب داود الزنا مع  بثشبع وقتله زوجها ليخفي جريمته (القصة في سفر صموئيل الثاني 11 و12 ومزمور اعترافه  بالخطية هو مزمور 51) وقال حميد الله إنها بلا شك تشير إلى هذه الحادثة وأعتقد  أنهما قد أصابا لأن ال99 نعجة، والنعجة هما رقما النعاج الواردين في المثل  التوراتي، ثم لأن الآية 26 من سورة ص تقول (يَا دَاوُدُ... فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ بِالْحَقِّ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعِ الْهَوَى فَيُضِلَّكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ)

ومهما  كان الموقف، فهذه الآيات تتكلم عن خطأ داود واستغفاره وركوعه تائباً، وأمر الله له  ألّا يتَّبع الهوى.

6.  وفي  سورة ص 38:35 يقول سليمان (رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي) ولو أنه لم يذكر الخطأ الذي يطلب  بسببه الغفران ربما كان أنه نسي ذكر الله لانشغاله بالصافنات الجياد!

7.  أما  النبي يونس (يونان) فقد عصى ربه لما أمره أن يكون مبشراً ونذيراً لنينوى، فسافر  بعيداً وتقول سورة الصافات 37:142-144 (فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ (آتٍ  بما يُلام عليه)، فَلَوْلاَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ لَلَبِثَ فِي  بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ) أما كلمات توبته فموجودة في سورة الأنبياء  21:87 (من العهد المكي الوسيط) ( فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ  أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ) فهو يعترف أنه ظلم نفسه  وغيره، وهو ملامٌ على ما فعل، كما لام الله فرعون (سورة الذاريات 40)

في  هذه الآيات تأملنا سبعة من الأنبياء، اثنان منهم من الرسل، وقد دعوا أنفسهم خطاة،  أو دعاهم الله كذلك وطلب منهم التوبة ومع أن الخطية المذكورة لكلٍ من نوح وسليمان  كانت خطية مواقف فكرية، قد نعتبرها عادية، إلا أنهما طولبا بالتوبة أما آدم فقد  (عصى) وجعل لله شركاء، ويونس رفض الطاعة فأصبح ملوماً ويطلب إبرهيم غفران خطيته،  ويطلب موسى الغفران للقتل، وداود للزنا وكانت خطية موسى سهواً، أما خطية داود  فعمداً وواضح أن الشخص الذي يعرف شرائع الله يُطالَب بأكثر مما يطالب به الإنسان  العادي، ولذلك نعتبر وزر خطية الأنبياء والرسل أكبر من وزر خطايا البشر العاديين،  ومسئولية النبي أكبر من مسئولية سائر الناس، كما تقول سورة الأحزاب 7 و8 إن الله  أخذ من النبيين ميثاقهم، وهو ما لم يفعله مع سائر البشر.

واضح  إذاً من القرآن أن للأنبياء أخطاءهم.

8.  ويؤدي  ما قلناه إلى موضوع حساس قد يؤلم القارئ، ولكن الأمانة تدفعنا إليه، وهو ما يقوله  القرآن عن محمد والخطية ولنتأمل الآيات القرآنية بحسب ترتيب نزولها:


    سورة المدَّثّر 74:1-6 (وهي من العهد المكي المبكر) (يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ    قُمْ فَأَنْذِرْ وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ وَالرُّجْزَ    فَاهْجُرْ وَلاَ تَمْنُنْ تَسْتَكْثِرُ) 
    سورة الضحى 93:6 و7 (من العهد المكي المبكر) (أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيماً فَآوَى    وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالّاً فَهَدَى) وهناك الدعاء في فاتحة القرآن آيتي 6 و7 عن الضالين    يقول: (اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ    عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ) وهو دعاء يردده    كل مسلم في صلواته كل يوم. 
    سورة الشرح 94:1-7 (أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ    الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ... فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ    فَانْصَبْ) ونقارن كلمات هذه الآيات بما جاء في سورة الأنعام 6:31 التي تصف    الكافرين في النار (وَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ أَوْزَارَهُمْ عَلَى ظُهُورِهِمْ أَلَا    سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ) 
    سورة عبس 80:1-11 (من العهد المكي المبكر) (عَبَسَ (محمد) وَتَوَلّى أَنْ جَاءَهُ    الْأَعْمَى وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ    الذِّكْرَى أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَى فَأَنْتَ لَهُ تَصَدَّى وَمَا عَلَيْكَ أَلاَّ    يَزَّكَّى وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَاءَكَ يَسْعَى وَهُوَ يَخْشَى فَأَنْتَ عَنْهُ    تَلَهَّى كَلاَّ إِنَّهَا تَذْكِرَةٌ) وهنا يوبخ القرآن محمداً لأنه كان مجاملاً    للغني عابساً في وجه الأعمى الفقير. 
    سورة غافر 40:55 (من العهد المكي المتأخر) (فَاصْبِرْ (يا محمد) إِنَّ وَعْدَ    اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ بِالْعَشِيِّ    وَالْإِبْكَارِ) 
    سورة محمد 47:19 ( عام 1 ه) (فَاعْلَم (يا محمد) أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ    اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ) ولعل ذنوب    المؤمنين والمؤمنات شبيهة بذنوب النبي، لأن الآية تُجمِلها معاً. 
    سورة النساء 4:105-107 (عام 5-6 ه) (إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ    بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بِيْنَ النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ وَلَا تَكُنْ    لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيماً وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُوراً    رَحِيماً وَلَا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ إِنَّ    اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّاناً أَثِيماً) أما سبب نزول هذه الآيات فإن    محمداً أراد أن يقف ضد زيد بن السمين اليهودي البريء وأن يقف في جانب المسلم الذي    اتهمه ظلماً (أسباب النزول لجلال الدين السيوطي - الآية) 
    سورة الفتح 48:1 و2 (عام 6 ه) (إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحاً مُبِيناً    لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ وَيُتِمَّ    نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَيهْدِيَكَ صِرَاطاً مُسْتَقِيماً) 
    سورة التوبة 9:43 (عام 9 ه) (عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ حَتَّى    يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) فإن محمداً لم    يسأل في الإذن لهم، وتعجَّل في السماح للبعض بعدم الخروج للقتال. 
    سورة النصر 110:3 (عام 10 ه) (فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ    إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّاباً) 
 ولا  ندري ما هي الذنوب التي طولب محمد بالتوبة عنها، ولكننا ندرك أنه ليس معصوماً وقد  يستاء القارئ من هذه الحقيقة، ولكنها لازمة لنعرف مسألة الشفاعة.

 شفاعة محمد
جاء  الفعل (شفع) والأسماء المشتقة منه 26 مرة في القرآن، لها علاقة بالله، سندرسها  بالتفصيل في قرائنها:

1.  لا  شفاعة للأصنام والآلهة الكاذبة:
جاء  في سورة المدثر 74:48 (فَمَا تَنْفَعُهُمْ شَفَاعَةُ الشَّافِعِينَ)
سورة  يس 36:23 (أَأَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً إِنْ يُرِدْنِ الرَّحْمَانُ بِضُرٍّ  لاَ تُغْنِ عَنِّي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يُنْقِذُونِ)
سورة  الروم 30:13 (وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِهِمْ شُفَعَاءُ وَكَانُوا  بِشُرَكَائِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ)
سورة  الشعراء 26:100 و101 (فَمَا لَنَا مِنْ شَافِعِينَ وَلاَ صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ)
سورة  الأعراف 7:53 (فَهَلْ لَنَا مِنْ شُفَعَاءَ فَيَشْفَعُوا لَنَا أَوْ نُرَدُّ  فَنَعْمَلَ غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ قَدْ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَضَلَّ  عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ)
سورة  غافر 40:18 (وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْآزِفَةِ إِذِ الْقُلُوبُ لَدَى الْحَنَاجِرِ  كَاظِمِينَ مَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَلاَ شَفِيعٍ يُطَاع)
سورة  الأنعام 6:94 (وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ  فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ لَقَد تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَزْعُمُونَ)
سورة  يونس 10:18 (وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لاَ يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ  يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاَءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قُلْ  أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لاَ يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلاَ فِي الْأَرْضِ  سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ)
سورة  البقرة 2:48 و123 و 254 (وَاتَّقُوا يَوْماً لَا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ  شَيْئاً وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلَا  هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ...  وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلَا تَنْفَعُهَا شَفَاعَةٌ  وَلَا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا  رَزَقْنَاكُم مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلَا خُلَّةٌ  وَلَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)
2.  الشفاعة لله وحده:
سورة  الزُّمَر 39:43 و44 (أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُفَعَاءَ قُلْ أَوَلَوْ  كَانُوا لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَعْقِلُونَ قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ  جَمِيعاً لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ)
سورة  الأنعام 6:51 و70 (وَأَنْذِرْ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَن يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى  رَبِّهِمْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌ وَلَا شَفِيعٌ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَّقُونَ  أَنْ تُبْسَلَ (تُسلَم إلى الهلاك) نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ لَيْسَ لَهَا  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلَا شَفِيعٌ وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لَا  يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا)
سورة  السجدة 32:4 (اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  فِي سَتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ  وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ شَفِيعٍ أَفَلاَ تَتَذَكَّرُونَ؟)
3.   الشفاعة بإذن الله وحده:
في  القرآن آيتان تقولان إن من يُشفَع فيه هو المرضيُّ عند الله:
سورة  النجم 53:26 (وَكَمْ مِنْ مَلَكٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ  شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ اللَّهُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْضَى)
سورة  طه 20:109 (يَوْمَئِذٍ لاَ تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ  الرَّحْمَانُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلاً)
وفي  القرآن آيات تقول إنه لا شفاعة إلا بإذن الله:
سورة  سبإ 34:23 (وَلاَ تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ)
سورة  الأنبياء 21:28 (يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ  يَشْفَعُونَ إِلاَّ لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ)
سورة  مريم 19:87 (لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ إِلاَّ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ عِنْدَ  الرَّحْمَانِ عَهْداً)
سورة  يونس 10:3 (إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي  سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ مَا مِنْ  شَفِيعٍ إِلاَّ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ)
سورة  البقرة 2:255 (مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ)
4.   الشفاعة لمَن شهد بالحق:
 أفردتُ هذا القسم لآيةٍ جاءت في سورة الزخرف 43:86 تصف من يستطيع الشفاعة، فتقول  (وَلاَ يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ الشَّفَاعَةَ إِلاَّ مَنْ شَهِدَ  بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ)

فمن  هو الذي شهد بالحق؟ قال عبد الله يوسف علي وآخرون إنه محمد الذي نادى ببشرى التوحيد  ولكن الآية لا تحدد شخصاً بالاسم فهل هو إبرهيم أو موسى أو غيرهما ممن نادوا  بالتوحيد ولم يقُل نبي عن نفسه (أنا هو الحق) إلا المسيح ولكن القرآن لا يحدد لنا  من شهد بالحق.

أما  من يقدر أن يشفع فقد جاء ذكره في ثماني آيات قرآنية، تقول إنه:
أ. لا  يقدر أحد أن يشفع، حتى الملائكة، إلا بإذن الله.
ب. لا  تُقبَل الشفاعة إلا في من رضي الله عنهم.
ج. لا  يشفع إلا من شهد بالحق.

5.  آيات  في الشفاعة لا تذكر كلمة الشفاعة:
سورة  الانفطار 82:19 (يَوْمَ لاَ تَمْلِكُ نَفْسٌ لِنَفْسٍ شَيْئاً وَالْأَمْرُ  يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلَّهِ)
سورة  النبإ 78:37 و38 (رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا الرَّحْمَانِ  لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْهُ خِطَاباً يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الرُّوحُ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةُ صَفّاً  لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَانُ وَقَالَ صَوَاباً)
سورة  الأنعام 6:164 (وَلَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا عَلَيْهَا وَلَا تَزِرُ  وَازِرةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ)

 أنبياء أُمروا بالدعاء لأجل الآخرين
يذكر  القرآن أنبياء أمرهم الله أن يدعوه من أجل الآخرين يطلبون لهم الغفران:
1.  آيات  عن محمد:
سورة  محمد 47:19 (فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنْبِكَ  وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ  وَمَثْوَاكُمْ)
سورة  آل عمران 3:159 (فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي  الْأَمْرِ)
سورة  المنافقون 63:5 (وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا يَسْتَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ لَّوَوْا رُؤُوسَهُمْ وَرَأَيْتَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ وَهُمْ مُسْتَكْبِرُونَ)
سورة  النساء 4:64 (وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ  فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ  تَوَّاباً رَحِيماً)
سورة  النور 24:62 (فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ فَأْذَنْ لِمَنْ شِئْتَ  مِنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ)
سورة  الممتحنة 60:12 (إِذَا جَاءَكَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ... فَبَايِعْهُنَّ  وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُنَّ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ)
 *  سورة  التوبة 9:80 (اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لاَ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ  لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ).
سورة  التوبة 9:103 (خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ  بِهَا وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلاَتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ)
وقد  تبدو هذه الآيات مؤيدة لفكرة شفاعة محمد، ولكنها لا تتحدث عن دعاء وصلاة في اليوم  الآخِر ثم إن القرآن يحدثنا عن أنبياء آخرين كلَّفهم الله بالتكليف نفسه.

2. نوح:
صلى  لأجل شعبه وعائلته ونفسه نقرأ في سورة نوح 71:2-4 و7 و10 و28 (قَالَ (نوح) يَا  قَوْمِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاتَّقُوهُ  وَأَطِيعُونِ 4 يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ  مُسَمّىً إِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ إِذَا جَاءَ لاَ يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ  وَإِنِّي كُلَّمَا دَعَوْتُهُمْ لِتَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ جَعَلُوا  أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ وَاسْتَغْشَوْا ثِيَابَهُمْ وَأَصَرُّوا  وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا اسْتِكْبَاراً  فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  غَفَّاراً  رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَنْ دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِناً  وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلاَ تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلاَّ تَبَاراً)

3.   إبرهيم:
صلى  لأجل نفسه ولأجل سواه وقال: (رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ  وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ) (سورة إبرهيم 14:41) وقال (وَاغْفِرْ  لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ) (سورة الشعراء 26:86)

وقد  أُنزِلت بعد ذلك سورة التوبة 9:113 و114 تنهَى إبرهيم ومحمداً والمؤمنين عن الدعاء  للمشركين حتى لو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبيَّن لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم.

وجاء  في سورة هود 74 أن إبرهيم دعا الله من أجل أهل نبي آخر هو لوط (فلما ذهب عن إبرهيم  الروع وجاءته البشرى يجادلنا في قوم لوط)

4.   يعقوب:
دعا  الله ليغفر خطايا أولاده العشرة فقد جاء في سورة يوسف 12:97 و98 (قَالُوا يَا  أَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ قَالَ سَوْفَ  أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ)

5.  موسى:
جاءت  قصة العجل الذهبي في سورة الأعراف 7:148-156 وفي آية 155 دعا موسى الله من أجل شعبه  وقال (رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا  بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَنْ  تَشَاءُ وَتَهْدِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا  وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ)

 ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن أنبياء

 صلّوا من أجل غيرهم
حدثنا  الكتاب المقدس عن أنبياء صلوا من أجل الآخرين:

1.  صلاة  موسى: (قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هَذا الشَّعْبُ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً، وَصَنَعُوا  لِأَنْفُسِهمْ آلِهَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَالْآنَ إِنْ غَفَرْتَ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ - وَإِلّا  فَامْحُنِي مِنْ كِتَابِكَ الَّذِي كَتَبْتَ) (خروج 32:31 و32)

2.  وصلى  النبي دانيال: (يَا سَيِّدُ اسْمَعْ يَا سَيِّدُ اغْفِرْ يَا سَيِّدُ أَصْغِ  وَاصْنَعْ لَا تُؤَخِّرْ مِنْ أَجْلِ نَفْسِكَ يَا إِلَهِي، لِأَنَّ اسْمَكَ دُعِيَ  عَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ وَعَلَى شَعْبِكَ) (دانيال 9:19)

3.  وصلى النبي عاموس  من أجل شعبه وقال (أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ اصْفَحْ كَيْفَ  يَقُومُ يَعْقُوبُ فَإِنَّهُ صَغِيرٌ؟) (عاموس 7:2)

4.  وطلب  الله من أيوب أن يصلي من أجل أصحابه وقال له لأليفاز التيماني: (قَدِ احْتَمَى  غَضَبِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى كِلَا صَاحِبَيْكَ، لِأَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَقُولُوا فِيَّ  الصَّوَابَ كَعَبْدِي أَيُّوبَ وَالْآنَ فَخُذُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ سَبْعَةَ ثِيرَانٍ  وَسَبْعَةَ كِبَاشٍ وَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى عَبْدِي أَيُّوبَ وَأَصْعِدُوا مُحْرَقَةً  لِأَجْلِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَعَبْدِي أَيُّوبُ يُصَلِّي مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ لِأَنِّي  أَرْفَعُ وَجْهَهُ لِئَلَّا أَصْنَعَ مَعَكُمْ حَسَبَ حَمَاقَتِكُمْ، لِأَنَّكُمْ  لَمْ تَقُولُوا فِيَّ الصَّوَابَ كَعَبْدِي أَيُّوبَ) فَذَهَبَ أَلِيفَازُ  التَّيْمَانِيُّ وَبِلْدَدُ الشُّوحِيُّ وَصُوفَرُ النَّعْمَاتِيُّ وَفَعَلُوا  كَمَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لَهُمْ وَرَفَعَ الرَّبُّ وَجْهَ أَيُّوبَ) (بمعنى أنه قبِل  صلاته - أيوب 42:7-9)

5.  وصلى بولس  من أجل أمته اليهودية، وقال (أَيُّهَا الْإِخْوَةُ، إِنَّ مَسَرَّةَ  قَلْبِي وَطَلِْبَتِي إِلَى اللّهِ لِأَجْلِ إِسْرَائِيلَ هِيَ لِلْخَلَاصِ) (رومية  10:1) وعبَّر عن عمق شعوره بقوله (إِنَّ لِي حُزْناً عَظِيماً وَوَجَعاً فِي  قَلْبِي لَا يَنْقَطِعُ! فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ أَوَدُّ لَوْ أَكُونُ أَنَا نَفْسِي  مَحْرُوماً مِنَ الْمَسِيحِ لِأَجْلِ إِخْوَتِي أَنْسِبَائِي حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ،  الَّذِينَ هُمْ إِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ) (رومية 9:2-4)

6.  وصلى النبي إرميا من أجل شعبه، فأمره الله أن يتوقف عن الصلاة لأجلهم بسبب  استمرارهم في الشر، وقال للنبي (وَأَنْتَ فَلَا تُصَلِّ لِأَجْلِ هذَا الشَّعْبِ  وَلَا تَرْفَعْ لِأَجْلِهِمْ دُعَاءً وَلَا صَلَاةً، وَلَا تُلِحَّ عَلَيَّ  لِأَنِّي لَا أَسْمَعُك أَمَا تَرَى مَاذَا يَعْمَلُونَ فِي مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا وَفِي  شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ؟ الْأَبْنَاءُ يَلْتَقِطُونَ حَطَباً، وَالْآبَاءُ  يُوقِدُونَ النَّارَ، وَالنِّسَاءُ يَعْجِنَّ الْعَجِينَ، لِيَصْنَعْنَ كَعْكاً  لِمَلِكَةِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلِسَكْبِ سَكَائِبَ لِآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِيُغِيظُونِي)  (إرميا 7:16-18)

ومن  هذه الآيات في القرآن والكتاب المقدس نرى النبي يصلي أثناء حياته ووجوده على الأرض  من أجل أناس أحياء، له بهم ارتباط ولكن لا يوجد أثر في القرآن لفكرة أن نبياً يشفع  في أمته في يوم الدين ولكن ماذا يقول الحديث الإسلامي عن الشفاعة؟

 الشفاعة في الحديث
نورد  هنا بعض الأحاديث، وكلها صحيحة، وكلها مُسندَة، ولو أنها متناقضة ونترك للقارئ أن  يحكم لنفسه:

قال  محمد: (يجمع الله المؤمنين يوم القيامة كذلك فيقولون لو استشفعنا إلى ربنا حتى  يريحنا من مكاننا هذا، فيأتون آدم فيقولون: يا آدم أما ترى الناس؟خلقك الله بيده  وأسجد لك ملائكته وعلمك أسماء كل شيء. شفّع لنا إلى ربنا حتى يريحنا من مكاننا هذا.  فيقول: لست هناك، ويذكرهم لهم خطيئته التي أصاب، ولكن ائتوا نوحاً فإنه أول رسول  بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض. فيأتون نوحاً، فيقول: لست هُناكم، ويذكر خطيته التي أصاب،  ولكن أئتوا إبراهيم خليل الرحمن. فيأتون إبراهيم فيقول: لست هُناكم، ويذكر لهم  خطاياه التي أصابها، ولكن أئتوا موسى عبداً آتاه الله التوراة وكلمه تكليماً.  فيأتون موسى، فيقول لست هُناكم، ويذكر لهم خطيئته التي أصاب، ولكن ائتوا عيسى عبد  الله ورسوله وكلمته وروحه، فيأتون عيسى فيقول: لست هُناكم (ولا يقول الحديث إن  المسيح ارتكب خطأً، فهو الكامل الذي بلا خطأ). ولكن ائتوا محمداً صلى الله عليه  وسلم عبداً غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، فيأتوني فانطلق فاستأذن على ربي  فيؤذن لي عليه، فإذا رأيت ربي وقعت له ساجداً، فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني، ثم  يقال لي: ارفع محمدُ وقل يُسمع وسل تُعطه واشفع تُشفّع، فأحمد ربي بمحامد علَّمنيها  ثم أشفع فيحُدّ لي حداً فأُدخلهم الجنة، ثم أرجع فإذا رأيت ربي وقعت ساجداً، فيدعني  ما شاء الله أن يدعني، ثم يُقال: ارفع محمدُ، وقل يُسمع وسل تُعطه واشفع تُشفع،  فأحمد ربي بمحامد علمنيها ثم أشفعُ، فيُحدّ لي حداً فأُدخلهم الجنة، ثم أرجع فإذا  رأيت ربي وقعت ساجداً فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يُقال: ارفع محمدُ، قل يُسمع  تُعطه واشفع تُشفع، فأحمد ربي بمحامد علمنيها ثم اشفع فيُحدّ لي حداً فأُدخلهم  الجنة، ثم أرجع فأقول: يا رب ما بقي في النار إلا من حبسه القرآن ووجب عليه الخلود،  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُخرَج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه  من الخير ما يزن شعيرة، ثم يُخرَج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه من  الخير ما يزن بُرة، ثم يُخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وكان في قلبه ما يزن  من الخير ذرَّة)  (صحيح البخاري طبعة دار الفكر، ج 8 ص 172، 173)

ولكن  روى أبو نعيم من حديث أبي الزبير عن جابر قال: سمعتُ رسول الله يقول (لا يُدخِل  أحداً منكم الجنةَ عملُهُ، ولا يُجيره من النار، ولا أنا، إلا بتوحيد من الله  تعالى) (إسناده على شرط مسلم وأصل الحديث في الصحيح حادي الأرواح لابن قيم الجوزية  فصل 19)

وفي  حديث عن عائشة قالت: يا رسول الله ما من أحدٍ يدخل الجنة إلا برحمة الله تعالى؟  فقال (ما من أحدٍ يدخل الجنة إلا برحمة الله تعالى) قالها ثلاثاً قلتُ ولا أنت يا  رسول الله؟ قال (ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمته) قالها ثلاث مرات (رواه  البيهقي في الدعوات الكبيرات - مشكاة المصابيح تحقيق الألباني حديث 1305)

وفي  حديث عن ابن زيد الأنصاري أن عثمان بن مظعون، أحد المهاجرين تُوفي، فكفنوه وجاء  محمد، فقالت أم العلاء (امرأة كانت قد بايعت محمداً): (رحمة الله عليك أبا السائب  (تقصد عثمان) لقد أكرمك الله) فقال لها محمد: (وما يُدريك أن الله أكرمه؟) قالت:  (لا أدري) فقال محمد: (إني لأرجو له الخير والله ما أدري وأنا رسول الله ما يُفعَل  به) (صحيح البخاري ج 3 ص 164 باب القرعة في المشكلات)

وفي  حديث لأبي هريرة قال: حين أُنزلت (وأنذِر عشيرتك الأقربين) قال رسول الله (يا معشر  قريش اشتروا أنفسكم من الله لا أُغني عنكم من الله شيئاً يا بني عبد المطلب لا أغني  عنكم من الله شيئاً يا عباس بن عبد المطلب لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً يا صفية عمة  رسول الله لا أغني عنك من الله شيئاً يا فاطمة بنت محمد، سليني ما شئتِ لا أُغني  عنك من الله شيئاً) (عن تفسير الطبري للآية 214 من سورة الشعراء)

فإن  كان محمد لا يساعد قبيلته ولا عمته ولا ابنته، فهل يعتقد أحدٌ أنه سيلقَى معونة نبي  المسلمين؟ إن هذا يلقي ظلالاً من الشك على صحة الحديث الذي أوردناه من البخاري وفيه  يقول محمد (أنا لها أمَّتي أمَّتي) بل إن سورة الإسراء 17:57 تقول إن الأنبياء  يطلبون وسيلة التقرُّب إلى الله (أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى  رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ  عَذَابَهُ إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُوراً)

بل إن  القرآن يقول إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي، كما يأمر المسلمين أن يصلوا عليه  (سورة الأحزاب 56)

 فعالية الشفاعة
لو أن  للشفاعة فعالية، فلماذا قال أبو بكر (لو أن إحدى قدميَّ في الجنة والأخرى خارجها لا  آمَنُ مكر ربي) - مع أنه واحد من العشرة الذين بشَّرهم نبي الإسلام بالجنة!

وقرأ  أبو ميسرة ما جاء في سورة مريم 19:71 (وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلاَّ وَارِدُهَا (جهنم)  كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْماً مَقْضِيّاً) فكان أبو ميسرة إذا أوى إلى فراشه قال (يا  ليت أمي لم تلدني) فقيل: ما يُبكيك يا ميسرة؟ قال (أخبرَنا أنّا واردوها ولم يخبرنا  أنا صادرون عنها)

وبكى  عبد الله بن رواحة في مرضه فبكت امرأته، فسألها: ما يُبكيكِ؟ قالت: رأيتك تبكي  فبكيتُ قال ابن رواحة (إني قد علمتُ أني وارد النار فما أدري أناجٍ منها أنا أم لا)  وقال قيس بن أبي حازم: كان عبد الله بن رواحة واضعٌ رأسه في حِجر امرأته، فبكى فبكت  امرأته قال: ما يُبكيكِ؟ قالت: رأيتك تبكي فبكيت قال: إني ذكرت قول الله (وإن منكم  إلا واردها) فلا أدري أنجو منها أم لا (تفسير الطبري على سورة مريم 71)

من  سورة الشعراء 26:81 يبدو خليل الله إبرهيم متأكداً من الموت والبعث، فيقول  (وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ) ولكنه غير متأكد من غفران خطيته كما يبدو  ذلك من الآية التالية: (وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ  الدِّين) ويبدو عدم التأكيد هذا واضحاً في قول موسى وهارون لفرعون (إِنَّا نَطْمَعُ  أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لَنَا رَبُّنَا خَطَايَانَا أَنْ كُنَّا أَوَّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ)  (سورة الشعراء 26:51)

ويبدو  واضحاً عدم تأكد الأبرار الصالحين من غفران خطاياهم من استعمال كلمة (عسى) ففي سورة  القصص 28:67 (فَأَمَّا مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنْ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَعَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ  مِنَ الْمُفْلِحِينَ) وجاء في سورة التحريم 66:8 (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحاً عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ عَنْكُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ) وجاء  في سورة التوبة 9:18 (إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلاَّ  اللَّهَ فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ)

وهذا  يعني أن الكافرين مصيرهم النار أما المؤمنون فيقفون أمام الله وحيدين بلا شفيع ولا  نصير، عسى أن يكونوا من المفلحين المهتدين.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل السادس​  المسيح العبد المتألم والشفيع​ ​ بعد  أن درسنا ما يقوله القرآن بخصوص الشفاعة نوجّه أنظارنا إلى التوراة والإنجيل، فنرى  النبي إشعياء يتنبأ بقدوم (العبد البار) الذي له الشفاعة، الذي هو المسيح.

 وعندما يتكلم مسيحي مع مسلم عن معجزات المسيح كشاهدٍ ثانٍ على أن رسالة المسيح هي  من عند الله، يقول المسلم (لقد أجرى المسيح معجزاته بإذن الله) وإن المسيح (عبد  الله) ويقتبس ما ورد في القرآن على لسان المسيح: (إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ  آتَانِيَ  الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً) (سورة مريم 19:30)

ونورد  ملاحظتين:

أولاً:  نؤكد أن إجراء المسيح المعجزات بإذن الله لا يُنقِص من أنها (شاهد ثانٍ) لصدق  إرساليته، فقد برهنت على أن كلماته وأعماله هي من عند الله.

 ثانياً: قد يندهش المسلم من أن المسيحيين يؤمنون أن المسيح عبد الله ورسوله، ولكن  هذا هو ما نؤمن به فعلاً، وهو ما يصدق على فترة ثلاث وثلاثين سنة أقامها على كوكب  الأرض هكذا تنبأت التوراة، وهكذا قال الإنجيل فقد تنبأت التوراة عن مجيء عبد مميَّز  لله لينفّذ مشيئة الله ولُقِّب المسيح بالعبد في الإنجيل أيضاً، فيقول عن المسيح:  (أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ وَإِذْ  وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ  مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ) (فيلبي 2:7 و8)

 المسيح الذي لم يخطئ
شهد  المسيح أنه يطيع الله، بقوله: (لِأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ  الْآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا  أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ فَمَا  أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ، فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الْآبُ هكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ) (يوحنا  12:49 و50) وقال أيضاً: (طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي  وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ) (يوحنا 4:34) وقال: (أَنَا لَا أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ  نَفْسِي شَيْئاً كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لِأَنِّي لَا  أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الْآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي) (يوحنا 5:30)  وقال: (لِأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لِأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي،  بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي) (يوحنا 6:38)

ويظهر  من هذه الآيات أن المسيح جاء للعالم  طاعة لأمر الله، وكان كل ما فعله وقاله من عند  الله، فهو (العبد البار).

وقال  الرسول بولس بوحي الروح القدس: (إِنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ صَارَ خَادِمَ  الْخِتَانِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ صِدْقِ اللّهِ، حَتَّى يُثَبِّتَ مَوَاعِيدَ الْآبَاءِ  (إبرهيم وإسحق ويعقوب) أَمَّا الْأُمَمُ فَمَجَّدُوا اللّهَ مِنْ أَجْلِ  الرَّحْمَةِ) (رومية 15:8 و9) وهذا يعني أن المسيح جاءنا عبداً ليخدمنا، سواء كنا  يهوداً أم أمماً، وقال: (لِأَنَّ ابْنَ الْإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ  لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ) (مرقس 10:45)

وقد  شهد الإنجيل للمسيح بخلوِّه من الخطية وقال: (مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الْإِنْسَانِ،  فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ  نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي  هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الْآبُ وَحْدِي، لِأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ  مَا يُرْضِيهِ) (يوحنا 8:28 و29)

وبعد  أن وبَّخ المسيح اليهود لأنهم لم يؤمنوا به، ودعاهم (أبناء إبليس) تحدّاهم قائلاً:  (مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟) فلم يجرؤ أحدٌ أن يجاوبه!

 وعندما وعظ بطرس اليهود بالمسيح الذي قام من الموت، قال لهم: (أَنْتُمْ  أَنْكَرْتُمُ الْقُدُّوسَ الْبَارَّ، وَطَلَبْتُمْ أَنْ يُوهَبَ لَكُمْ رَجُلٌ  قَاتِلٌ) (أعمال 3:14)
وقال  الملاك للعذراء مريم (الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللّهِ) (لوقا  1:35)

ويعلن  القرآن كمال المسيح في قول الملاك لمريم العذراء: (أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ  لَكِ غُلاَماً زَكِيّاً) (سورة مريم 19:19) والزكي هو الطاهر النقي الكامل الذي لا  نقص فيه فالمسيح هو النبي الوحيد الذي (بحسب القرآن) لم يستغفر الله قط لأجل نفسه.

وقال  كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين (4:15): (لِأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ غَيْرُ  قَادِرٍ أَنْ يَرْثِيَ لِضَعَفَاتِنَا، بَلْ مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا،  بِلَا خَطِيَّةٍ) وقال أيضاً: (7:25 و26): (يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ إِلَى  التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللّهِ، إِذْ هُوَ حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ  حِينٍ لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَلِيقُ بِنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلُ  هذَا، قُدُّوسٌ بِلَا شَرٍّ وَلَا دَنَسٍ، قَدِ انْفَصَلَ عَنِ الْخُطَاةِ وَصَارَ  أَعْلَى مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ) وقال أيضاً: (9:14) (دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ  أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلّهِ بِلَا عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ  أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللّهَ الْحَيَّ)

وقال  الرسول بطرس، بعد أن عاش مع المسيح عدة سنين: (عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ  بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلَا عَيْبٍ وَلَا دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ)  (1بطرس 1:18 و19)

واضحٌ  من كل هذه الآيات أن المسيح هو النبي الذي بلا خطية، والرسول الذي بلا وِزر صحيح  أنه لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى (سورة الأنعام 164) لكن ماذا عن الرسول الذي بلا وزر؟ لا  شك أنه هو الشفيع الكامل وواضح أن الآيات القرآنية التي اقتبسناها في الفصل الأول  من القسم الأول والفصل الخامس من هذا القسم لم تتعرض لهذه الحالة الفريدة، ولكن  الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عنها فلنتأمل الآيات الكتابية التي تتحدث عن الشفاعة.

ا*لمسيح  الكامل يشفع في المؤمنين*
تنبأ  النبي إشعياء (750 ق م) بمجيء المسيح عبد الرب البار المتألم ونتأمل الآن نبوَّتين  من نبواته في شفاعة (ذراع الرب) (العبد البار)
تقول  النبوة الأولى: (فَرَأَى (الله) أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ، وَتَحَيَّرَ مِنْ  أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَفِيعٌ فَخَلَّصَتْ ذِرَاعُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ هُوَ  عَضَدَهُ)

 وتتحدث النبوة الثانية عن عبد الرب البار المتألم، وتقول عن شفاعة (ذراع الرب):  (لِمَنْ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ (المسيح) رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ  الْحُزْنِ وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لِأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لِأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا  تَأْدِيبُ سَلَامِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ  بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ  أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ  خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ) (إشعياء 53: 1 و3 و5 و11 و12)

تقول  هذه الآيات إن شخصاً لقبه (ذراع الرب) سيأتي، ويتألم ويُجرَح من أجل معاصينا،  وبالتأديب الذي سيقع عليه ننال الشفاء والسلام، وهو يحمل خطية كثيرين ويشفع في  المذنبين لأنه يسكب للموت نفسه.

هذه  نبوة بمجيء شفيع، قيلت قبل مجيئه بسبعمئة سنة وقد رأينا صورة نسخة منها تمَّ نسخها  قبل المسيح بمئة سنة (صورة رقم 8) فهل تحققت هذه النبوة في أحدٍ؟

لقد  رأينا أن المسيح وحده هو الذي لم يخطئ، فلا يكون موته على الصليب قصاصاً لجُرمٍ  ارتكبه ويقول الإنجيل إن موته كان عقوبة خطايانا، وتحقيقاً لطلبتنا (اغفر لنا  ذنوبنا، وكفِّر عنّا سيئاتنا) والدليل على ذلك أن الله أقامه من الموت أما الذين  يموتون لأجل ما ارتكبوه فإنهم يبقون في قبورهم إلى يوم يُبعَثون.

وقال  الإنجيل: (لِأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً  لِأَجْلِنَا) (2كورنثوس 5:21) وبالتعبير القرآني حمل (الذي بلا وزر) وزر أوزارنا.

وصعد  المسيح للسماء، وهو حيٌّ هناك يشفع فينا، كما يقول: (يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ  أَيْضاً إِلَى التَّمَامِ الَّذِينَ يَتَقَدَّمُونَ بِهِ إِلَى اللّهِ، إِذْ هُوَ  حَيٌّ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ لِيَشْفَعَ فِيهِمْ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَلِيقُ بِنَا رَئِيسُ  كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلُ هذَا، قُدُّوسٌ بِلَا شَرٍّ وَلَا دَنَسٍ، قَدِ انْفَصَلَ عَنِ  الْخُطَاةِ وَصَارَ أَعْلَى مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ) (عبرانيين 7:25 و26) وكما يقول:  (مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَدِينُ؟ اَلْمَسِيحُ هُوَ الَّذِي مَاتَ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ  قَامَ أَيْضاً، الَّذِي هُوَ أَيْضاً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللّهِ، الَّذِي أَيْضاً  يَشْفَعُ فِينَا) (رومية 8:34) وكما يقول: (يَا أَوْلَادِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ  هذَا لِكَيْ لَا تُخْطِئُوا وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الْآبِ،  يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا لَيْسَ  لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً) (1يوحنا2:1 و2)

ا*لروح  القدس يشفع فينا*
ونقول  أخيراً إن هناك من يشفع أيضاً فينا، هو (البارقليط) الروح القدس، كما يقول:  (وَكَذلِكَ الرُّوحُ أَيْضاً يُعِينُ ضَعَفَاتِنَا، لِأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ  مَا نُصَلِّي لِأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يَشْفَعُ  فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لَا يُنْطَقُ بِهَا وَلكِنَّ الَّذِي يَفْحَصُ الْقُلُوبَ  يَعْلَمُ مَا هُوَ اهْتِمَامُ الرُّوحِ، لِأَنَّهُ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللّهِ  يَشْفَعُ فِي الْقِدِّيسِينَ) (رومية 8:26 و27)

ونفهم  من هاتين الآيتين أن المسيح كلمة الله الأزلي، والروح القدس الأزلي يقفان إلى  جوارنا، يشفعان فينا كل أيام حياتنا وعندما يجيء يوم الدين العظيم المخوف لا يقف  المسيحي الحقيقي فيه وحيداً، لأن المسيح عبد الرب البار المحب للخطاة، سيشفع في كل  من قبل فداءه وخلاصه هكذا قال الإنجيل كلمة الله الصادقة، ولا ريب فيه.

 والآن، وبعد أن تأملنا هذا كله، دعنا نعود إلى صديقنا إلياس ليكمل حديثه معنا.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الفصل السابع​  لكلٍ أسلوبه​ ​ بعد  أن تأملنا المسيح الذي لم يخطئ أبداً، والذي يشفع في من يضعون ثقتهم في خلاصه  وفدائه، تعالوا نستمع لتكملة حديث إلياس:

قال  إلياس:
منذ  أن زرتُ أورشليم مع عمّي لن أكون كما كنت! لقد جاء عمي ليحضر عيد الفصح، واحتفل به  مساء الخميس مع أخويَّ وبعض الأهل وفي يوم الجمعة حدث أمرٌ جلل، فقد قبض رؤساء  ديانتنا على المعلم الناصري الرائع وأسلموه إلى الرومان ليقتلوه.

 وعندما سمعتُ من إخوتي خبر موته اختليتُ بنفسي بعيداً عن الناس، لأن من العار على  الرجل أن يبكي، ولكن قلبي كان يتمزَّق حزناً داخلي كيف سمح لهم أن يقبضوا عليه؟ لقد  أسكت الريح العاصفة بأمره فكيف سمح لهم أن يقتربوا منه ليؤذوه؟

لقد  عرفتُ أن محاكمته تمَّت باكراً يوم الجمعة، وفيها سأله رئيس الكهنة: (أَأَنْتَ  الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟) فَقَالَ : (أَنَا هُوَ وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ  الْإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ)  فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ وَقَالَ: (مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى  شُهُودٍ؟) (مرقس 14:61-63) فأخرجوه خارج المدينة وصلبوه بين لصين، كأنه مجرمٌ عاتٍ.

 وعندما علمتُ بما حدث لم يعُد يعنيني أن أذهب إلى أورشليم لأحتفل بعيد الخمسين (وهو  عيد يهودي يقع بعد عيد الفصح بخمسين يوماً، احتفالاً بحصاد القمح) وجعلت أقول  لنفسي: إن سمح الله بقتل مثل هذا النبي المقتدر الذي أجرى كل هذه المعجزات وعلَّم  كل هذه التعاليم العظيمة، فإنه غير جدير بالعبادة قد تقولون لي إني كفرت ولكن هكذا  فكرت ولكن لما كنتُ قد وعدت عمي بلقائه في أورشليم، كان يجب أن أفي بالوعد وسافرت  والتقيت بعمّي، وطلبت منه أن يغفر لي مظاهر الحزن الذي يبدو على وجهي أحياناً.

وصلنا  قبل العيد بيومين، فقضينا وقتاً في زيارة المدينة والهيكل وبكرنا يوم الأحد إلى  الهيكل ونبَّهني عمي إلى صوت كما من هبوب ريح وسمعت عدة رجال يتكلمون، كان أحدهم  على بُعد خطوات قليلة منا وقال عمي: (هذا الرجل الذي يلبس ملابس الجليليين البسطاء  يتكلم بعظائم الله ويسبحه باللغة الليبية وأنا اليهودي الوحيد الموجود هنا من ليبيا  فكيف تعلَّم اللغة؟ إنه يتكلمها بطلاقة!) وكان إلى جورانا شخصان من نايين ضحكا  وقالا (إنه سكران) فقال عمي: (ليس هو بسكران، لكنه يتحدث عن يسوع الناصري، المعلم  الذي كلمتموني عنه، ولكنه يقول إنه المسيح المنتَظَر، ويقول شيئاً عن الروح القدس).

وهنا  بدأ رجل ذو صوت جهوري يكلمنا وهو واقف على درج الهيكل وأعتقد أنه سمع كثيرين يقولون  عنه وعن زملائه إنهم سكارى، لأنه بدأ حديثه بالقول: (هؤُلَاءِ لَيْسُوا سُكَارَى  كَمَا أَنْتُمْ تَظُنُّونَ، لِأَنَّهَا السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ مِنَ النَّهَارِ  (التاسعة صباحاً) بَلْ هذَا مَا قِيلَ بِيُوئِيلَ النَّبِيِّ) (أعمال 2:15 و16)

ثم  بدأ يتحدث عن يسوع وذكر شيئاً من معجزاته، ثم قال (هذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّماً  بِمَشُورَةِ اللّهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ  صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللّهُ نَاقِضاً أَوْجَاعَ  الْمَوْتِ) (أعمال 2:23 و24)

وكان  هذا الكلام غريباً جداً على أذني، ولم أقدر أن أصدّقه بسهولة ثم قال المتكلم (الذي  عرفتُ في ما بعد أنه بطرس الصياد من كفر ناحوم) إن قيامة المسيح من قبره تحقيق  لنبوّة داود في مزمور 16 حيث يقول (لِذلِكَ فَرِحَ قَلْبِي وَابْتَهَجَتْ رُوحِي  جَسَدِي أَيْضاً يَسْكُنُ مُطْمَئِنّاً لِأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي  الْهَاوِيَةِ لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَاداً) (آيتا 9 و10)

وبعد  ذلك أخذ يقول: (يَسُوغُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لَكُمْ جِهَاراً عَنْ رَئِيسِ الْآبَاءِ  دَاوُدَ إِنَّهُ مَاتَ وَدُفِنَ، وَقَبْرُهُ عِنْدَنَا حَتَّى هذَا الْيَوْمِ  فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيّاً، وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللّهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ  ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى  كُرْسِيِّهِ، سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ  تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلَا رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَاداً) (أعمال 2:  29-31)

ولن  أنسى ما قاله بعد ذلك، قال: (فَيَسُوعُ هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللّهُ، وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً  شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِيناً جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللّهَ  جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هذَا، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ، رَبّاً وَمَسِيحاً) (أعمال  2:32 و36)

عند  هذا انشرح صدري وسرتُ وسط الجمهور حتى وصلت إلى حيث كان بطرس، وسألته أنا ومعي  آخرون: (مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْإِخْوَةُ؟) فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ:  (تُوبُوا وَلْيَعْتَمِدْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَلَى اسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ  لِغُفْرَانِ الْخَطَايَا، فَتَقْبَلُوا عَطِيَّةَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ اخْلُصُوا  مِنْ هذَا الْجِيلِ الْمُلْتَوِي) (أعمال 2:37-40)

 وعندما انتهى من كلامه أخذ الحاضرون يسألون والرسل يجاوبون وذهبت إلى بطرس وقلت له:  (أنت لا تعرفني، ولكني أعرف صديقك عوبديا من كفر ناحوم، وكنت حاضراً يوم أطعم  المسيح خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين والآن أستحلفك بالرب إله إسرائيل وبإبرهيم  وإسحق ويعقوب: هل رأيت يسوع الناصري بعد قيامته من الموت؟) فنظر إليَّ ولمعت عيناه  وهو يقول (نعم رأيته) وعدتُ أسأله:  (كم مرة رأيتَه؟) فأجاب (لقد ظهر لي بنفسه، ثم  ظهر لنا يوم الأحد التالي للفصح، وذلك يوم قيامته من الموت ثم رأيتُه مساء الأحد  التالي لما أراد أن يوصّل لتوما رسالة خاصة وبعد أيام قليلة كان سبعة منا يصيدون  السمك عند بحر الجليل فظهر لنا وأعطانا صيد سمك معجزي ولما وصلنا الشاطئ كان قد  جهَّز لنا إفطارنا ثم ظهر لأكثر من خمسمئة أخ مجتمعين معاً وكان ظهوره الأخير منذ  أسبوع، يوم الخميس، لما صعد إلى السماء أمام عيوننا)

 وسألته: (هل صحيحٌ إذاً أنه تنبأ عن أنه يبذل نفسه عن الخراف ليدفع أجرة خطيتهم،  وأنه سيقوم من الموت في اليوم الثالث؟) فأجابني بطرس (نعم هذا صحيح).

 فقلتُ: (إني أثق في كلامك كما أومن أن المسيح مات لأجل خطاياي، وقام والآن أرجوك أن  تعمّدني كما قلتَ في موعظتك).

 فأخذني بطرس إلى بحيرة حيث عمدني وربما كنتُ أول من تعمّد باسم المسيح، ولكني عرفت  أن الذين اعتمدوا في ذلك اليوم كانوا 3000 نَفْس (أعمال 2:41) كان من بينهم عمّي،  الذي قال لي بعد معموديته (عندما وعظ ذلك الجليلي بلغتي الليبية، آمنتُ أن رسالته  من عند الله فكيف يستطيع هذا الجليلي البسيط أن يتكلم لغة أجنبية عنه كأنه أحد  أبنائها؟)

والآن  أومن أن خطيتي غُفرت وأني صرت حرّاً في المسيح كما وعد بقوله (إِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ  الِابْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً) (يوحنا 8:36)

 وأود في نهاية هذا القسم أن أذكّر القارئ بآية قرآنية وردت في سورة الأنعام 6:9  (وتعود إلى عام 6 ه) تقول (وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكاً لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلاً  وَلَلَبَسْنَا (خلطنا) عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ) وهذا ما فعله الله عندما جاءنا  في المسيح ليصالح العالم لنفسه جاءنا إنساناً ليكلم الناس، وليفتح باب السماء لكل  من يقبل عطية خلاصه العظيم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مايو 2011)

الملحق الأول​  معجزات ورد ذكرها في الأناجيل الأربعة​ 
*  1-  تحويل الماء إلى خمر:*
 (وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ، حَسَبَ  تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ، يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ (نحو 75 لتراً) أَوْ  ثَلَاثَةً (نحو 115 لتراً) قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (امْلَأُوا الْأَجْرَانَ مَاءً)  فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ  الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: (  أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الْآنَ) (يوحنا 2:6 و7 و9 و10)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: قانا في الجليل.
عدد  المستفيدين منها: التلاميذ والخَدَم وكل ضيوف العُرس.
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ والخَدَم نحو 20 شخصاً.

*  2-  عرف المسيح ماضي امرأة سامرية:*
قَالَ  لَهَا يَسُوعُ: (اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى ههُنَا) أَجَابَتِ  الْمَرْأَةُ: (لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ)قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: (حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي  زَوْجٌ، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ، وَالَّذِي لَكِ الْآنَ لَيْسَ  هُوَ زَوْجَكِ هذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ) قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: (يَا سَيِّدُ،  أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!) (يوحنا 4:16-19)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: السامرة
عدد  المستفيدين منها: سيدة واحدة
عدد  مشاهديها: سيدة واحدة

*  3-  المسيح يشفي ابن خادم الملك:*
 (وَكَانَ خَادِمٌ لِلْمَلِكِ ابْنُهُ مَرِيضٌ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ انْطَلَقَ  إِلَيْهِ (المسيح) وَسَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَنْزِلَ وَيَشْفِيَ ابْنَهُ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ  مُشْرِفاً عَلَى الْمَوْتِ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (اذْهَبْ اِبْنُكَ حَيٌّ) فَآمَنَ  الرَّجُلُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي قَالَهَا لَهُ يَسُوعُ، وَذَهَبَ وَفِيمَا هُوَ  نَازِلٌ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ عَبِيدُهُ وَأَخْبَرُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: (إِنَّ ابْنَكَ حَيٌّ  أَمْسٍ فِي السَّاعَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تَرَكَتْهُ الْحُمَّى) فَفَهِمَ الْأَبُ  أَنَّهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ الَّتِي قَالَ لَهُ فِيهَا يَسُوعُ إِنَّ ابْنَكَ  حَيٌّ فَآمَنَ هُوَ وَبَيْتُهُ كُلُّهُ) (يوحنا 4:46-53)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: قانا الجليل
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: أهل بيت خادم الملك، نحو 10 أشخاص
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: إن كان المرض قصيراً يكون العدد  نحو 30 هو أفراد العائلة والأصدقاء.

*  4- شفاء  مريض مدة 38 سنة:*
 (وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثَلَاثِينَ سَنَةً  فَقَالَ لَهُ (المسيح): (أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟) أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ: (يَا  سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ  الْمَاءُ) قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (قُمِ احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ) فَحَالاً بَرِئَ  الْإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى) (يوحنا 5:5-9)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بعد مرض طويل يكون قد عرفه نحو  200 شخصاً.

*  5-  صيد السمك المعجزي:*
 (وَإِذْ كَانَ الْجَمْعُ يَزْدَحِمُ عَلَيْهِ لِيَسْمَعَ كَلِمَةَ اللّهِ، كَانَ  وَاقِفاً عِنْدَ بُحَيْرَةِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ فَدَخَلَ إِحْدَى السَّفِينَتَيْنِ  وَصَارَ يُعَلِّمُ الْجُمُوعَ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ  قَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ: (ابْعُدْ إِلَى الْعُمْقِ وَأَلْقُوا شِبَاكَكُمْ لِلصَّيْدِ)  وَلَمَّا فَعَلُوا ذلِكَ أَمْسَكُوا سَمَكاً كَثِيراً جِدّاً، فَصَارَتْ  شَبَكَتُهُمْ تَتَخَرَّقُ) (لوقا 5:1-6)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: 4 صيادين
عدد  مشاهديها: الجمهور، نحو 100 شخصاً

*  6-  المسيح يطرد روحاً نجساً:*
 (وَكَانَ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ رَجُلٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ، فَصَرَخَ قَائِلاً: (آهِ! مَا  لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ! أَتَيْتَ لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ  مَنْ أَنْتَ، قُدُّوسُ اللّهِ!) فَانْتَهَرَهُ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: (اخْرَسْ  وَاخْرُجْ مِنْهُ!) فَصَرَعَهُ الرُّوحُ النَّجِسُ وَصَاحَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ  وَخَرَجَ مِنْهُ) (مرقس 1:23-26)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: الموجودون بالمجمع، نحو 200 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بقية أهل البلد، نحو 200 شخصاً.

*  7-  شفاء حماة بطرس:*
 (كَانَتْ حَمَاةُ سِمْعَانَ مُضْطَجِعَةً مَحْمُومَةً، فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَخْبَرُوهُ  عَنْهَا فَتَقَدَّمَ وَأَقَامَهَا مَاسِكاً بِيَدِهَا، فَتَرَكَتْهَا الْحُمَّى  حَالاً وَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُمْ) (مرقس 1:30 و31)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحدة
عدد  مشاهديها: بعض التلاميذ والعائلة، نحو 10 أشخاص.

 شفاء كثيرين:
 (وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ، إِذْ غَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ، قَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ  السُّقَمَاءِ وَالْمَجَانِينَ وَكَانَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا مُجْتَمِعَةً عَلَى  الْبَابِ فَشَفَى كَثِيرِينَ كَانُوا مَرْضَى بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَأَخْرَجَ  شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً، وَلَمْ يَدَعِ الشَّيَاطِينَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ لِأَنَّهُمْ  عَرَفُوهُ) (مرقس 1:32-34)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: نحو 50 شخصاً
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 500 من مرافقي المرضى
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو4000 شخصاً.

*  8-  المسيح يشفي أبرص في الجليل:*
 (فَأَتَى إِلَيْهِ أَبْرَصُ يَطْلُبُ إِلَيْهِ جَاثِياً وَقَائِلاً لَهُ: (إِنْ  أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي!) فَتَحَنَّنَ يَسُوعُ وَمَدَّ يَدَهُ  وَلَمَسَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: (أُرِيدُ، فَاطْهُرْ) فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ  ذَهَبَ عَنْهُ الْبَرَصُ وَطَهَرَ) (مرقس 1:40-42)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: الجليل
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: أصدقاؤه وعائلته، نحو 200 شخصاً.

*  9-  المسيح يشفي مشلولاً ليعلن أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً أن يغفر الخطايا:*
 (وَجَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ مُقَدِّمِينَ مَفْلُوجاً يَحْمِلُهُ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَإِذْ لَمْ  يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَقْتَرِبُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ، كَشَفُوا السَّقْفَ  حَيْثُ كَانَ وَبَعْدَ مَا نَقَبُوهُ دَلَّوُا السَّرِيرَ الَّذِي كَانَ  الْمَفْلُوجُ مُضْطَجِعاً عَلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ، قَالَ  لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: (يَا بُنَيَّ، مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ) وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ  الْكَتَبَةِ هُنَاكَ جَالِسِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: (لِمَاذَا  يَتَكَلَّمُ هذَا هكَذَا بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا  إِلَّا اللّهُ وَحْدَهُ؟ وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لِابْنِ الْإِنْسَانِ  سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الْأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا) - قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:  (لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ) فَقَامَ  لِلْوَقْتِ وَحَمَلَ السَّرِيرَ وَخَرَجَ قُدَّامَ الْكُلِّ) (مرقس 2:3-12)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: البيت ومحيطه، نحو 100 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بعد مرض طويل يكون قد عرفه نحو  200 شخصاً.

*  10-  المسيح يشفي رجلاً يابس اليد:*
 (فَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَهُ الْيَدُ الْيَابِسَةُ: (قُمْ فِي الْوَسَطِ!)  ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: (هَلْ يَحِلُّ فِي السَّبْتِ فِعْلُ الْخَيْرِ أَوْ فِعْلُ  الشَّرِّ؟ تَخْلِيصُ نَفْسٍ أَوْ قَتْلٌ؟) فَسَكَتُوا فَنَظَرَ حَوْلَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ  بِغَضَبٍ، حَزِيناً عَلَى غِلَاظَةِ قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ: (مُدَّ  يَدَكَ) فَمَدَّهَا، فَعَادَتْ يَدُهُ صَحِيحَةً كَالْأُخْرَى) (مرقس 3:3-5)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: المجمع مليء بالناس، نحو 100 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بعد مرض طويليكون قد عرفه نحو 100  شخصاً.

 مجيء كثيرين من صور وصيدا لينالوا الشفاء:
 (وَتَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَمِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَمِنْ  أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمِنْ أَدُومِيَّةَ وَمِنْ عَبْرِ الْأُرْدُنِّ وَالَّذِينَ حَوْلَ  صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ، جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ، إِذْ سَمِعُوا كَمْ صَنَعَ أَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ  لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ شَفَى كَثِيرِينَ، حَتَّى وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ لِيَلْمِسَهُ كُلُّ  مَنْ فِيهِ دَاءٌ وَالْأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ حِينَمَا نَظَرَتْهُ خَرَّتْ لَهُ  وَصَرَخَتْ قَائِلَةً: (إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللّهِ!) (مرقس 3:7 و8 و10 و11)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: صور وصيدا
عدد  المستفيدين منها: نحو 200 شخصاً
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 2000 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزات، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 20 ألفاً.

*  11-  شفاء خادم قائد المئة، دون أن يراه:*
 (وَكَانَ عَبْدٌ لِقَائِدِ مِئَةٍ، مَرِيضاً مُشْرِفاً عَلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَكَانَ  عَزِيزاً عِنْدَهُ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ عَنْ يَسُوعَ، أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ شُيُوخَ  الْيَهُودِ فَذَهَبَ يَسُوعُ مَعَهُمْ وَإِذْ كَانَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ،  أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ أَصْدِقَاءَ يَقُولُ لَهُ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، لَا  تَتْعَبْ لِأَنِّي لَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً أَنْ تَدْخُلَ تَحْتَ سَقْفِي لكِنْ قُلْ  كَلِمَةً فَيَبْرَأَ غُلَامِي لِأَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ مُرَتَّبٌ تَحْتَ  سُلْطَانٍ، لِي جُنْدٌ تَحْتَ يَدِي وَأَقُولُ لِهذَا: اذْهَبْ فَيَذْهَبُ،  وَلِآخَرَ: ائْتِ فَيَأْتِي، وَلِعَبْدِي: افْعَلْ هذَا فَيَفْعَلُ) وَلَمَّا  سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ هذَا تَعَجَّبَ مِنْهُ، وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْجَمْعِ الَّذِي  يَتْبَعُهُ وَقَالَ: (أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ أَجِدْ وَلَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِيمَاناً بِمِقْدَارِ هذَا) وَرَجَعَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، فَوَجَدُوا  الْعَبْدَ الْمَرِيضَ قَدْ صَحَّ) (لوقا 7:2-10)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: أهل بيت القائد

*  12-  إقامة ابن أرملة نايين:*
 (فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ، إِذَا مَيْتٌ مَحْمُولٌ ابْنٌ  وَحِيدٌ لِأُمِّهِ، وَهِيَ أَرْمَلَةٌ ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ وَلَمَسَ النَّعْشَ،  فَوَقَفَ الْحَامِلُونَ فَقَالَ: (أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ، لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ) فَجَلَسَ  الْمَيْتُ وَابْتَدَأَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ) (لوقا 7:12-15)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: نايين
عدد  المستفيدين منها: الابن وأمه
عدد  مشاهديها: الأرملة فقيرة، ربما كان عدد المشيّعين 50 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 50 شخصاً.

*  13-  تهدئة العاصفة:*
 (فَحَدَثَ نَوْءُ رِيحٍ عَظِيمٌ، فَكَانَتِ الْأَمْوَاجُ تَضْرِبُ إِلَى  السَّفِينَةِ حَتَّى صَارَتْ تَمْتَلِئُ وَكَانَ هُوَ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ عَلَى  وِسَادَةٍ نَائِماً فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ، وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ: (اسْكُتْ  اِبْكَمْ) فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: (مَا  بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَا؟ كَيْفَ لَا إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ؟) فَخَافُوا خَوْفاً  عَظِيماً، وَقَالُوا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: (مَنْ هُوَ هذَا؟ فَإِنَّ الرِّيحَ  أَيْضاً وَالْبَحْرَ يُطِيعَانِهِ!) (مرقس 4:37-41)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: بحر الجليل
عدد  المستفيدين منها: 12 شخصاً
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ

*  14-  شفاء رجل مسكون بروح نجس:*
 (اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ، كَانَ مَسْكَنُهُ فِي  الْقُبُورِ، وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَرْبِطَهُ وَلَا بِسَلَاسِلَ، لِأَنَّهُ  قَدْ رُبِطَ كَثِيراً بِقُيُودٍ وَسَلَاسِلَ فَقَطَّعَ السَّلَاسِلَ وَكَسَّرَ  الْقُيُودَ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُذَلِّلَهُ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعَ مِنْ  بَعِيدٍ رَكَضَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ، وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: (مَا لِي وَلَكَ يَا  يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللّهِ الْعَلِيِّ! أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللّهِ أَنْ لَا تُعَذِّبَنِي!)  لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ: (اخْرُجْ مِنَ الْإِنْسَانِ يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّوحُ  النَّجِسُ) فَخَرَجَتِ الْأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ وَدَخَلَتْ فِي الْخَنَازِيرِ،  فَانْدَفَعَ الْقَطِيعُ مِنْ عَلَى الْجُرْفِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ - وَكَانَ نَحْوَ  أَلْفَيْنِ، فَاخْتَنَقَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى يَسُوعَ فَنَظَرُوا  الْمَجْنُونَ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ اللَّجِئُونُ جَالِساً وَلَابِساً وَعَاقِلاً،  فَخَافُوا) (مرقس 5:2-15)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: جرجسة
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: المنطقة كلها.

*  15-  إقامة ابنة يايرس من الموت:*
 (وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْمَجْمَعِ اسْمُهُ يَايِرُسُ جَاءَ وَلَمَّا  رَآهُ خَرَّ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ كَثِيراً قَائِلاً: (ابْنَتِي  الصَّغِيرَةُ عَلَى آخِرِ نَسَمَةٍ لَيْتَكَ تَأْتِي وَتَضَعُ يَدَكَ عَلَيْهَا  لِتُشْفَى فَتَحْيَا) فَمَضَى مَعَهُ وَأَخَذَ أَبَا الصَّبِيَّةِ وَأُمَّهَا  وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ وَدَخَلَ حَيْثُ كَانَتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ مُضْطَجِعَةً، وَأَمْسَكَ  بِيَدِ الصَّبِيَّةِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: (طَلِيثَا، قُومِي) (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا  صَبِيَّةُ، لَكِ أَقُولُ قُومِي) وَلِلْوَقْتِ قَامَتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ وَمَشَتْ،  لِأَنَّهَا كَانَتِ ابْنَةَ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً  (مرقس  5:22-24 و39-42

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحدة وعائلتها
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ والأبوين
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 400 شخصاً.

*  16-  شفاء نازفة دم مدة 12 سنة:*
 (وَامْرَأَةٌ بِنَزْفِ دَمٍ مُنْذُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً جَاءَتْ فِي  الْجَمْعِ مِنْ وَرَاءٍ، وَمَسَّتْ ثَوْبَهُ فَلِلْوَقْتِ جَفَّ يَنْبُوعُ دَمِهَا)  (مرقس 5:25-30)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحدة
عدد  مشاهديها: جمهور من نحو 50 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدة قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوها بعدها: نحو 100 شخصاً.

*  17-  شفاء أعميين:*
 (وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ تَبِعَهُ أَعْمَيَانِ يَصْرَخَانِ  وَيَقُولَانِ: (ارْحَمْنَا يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ) وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ  تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْأَعْمَيَانِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: (أَتُؤْمِنَانِ  أَنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ هذَا؟) قَالَا لَهُ: (نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ) حِينَئِذٍ  لَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا قَائِلاً: (بِحَسَبِ إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا)  فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا) (متى 9:27-30)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: خارج كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: اثنان
عدد  مشاهديها:نحو 20 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهما بعدها: نحو 200

*  18-  طرد شيطان:*
 (وَفِيمَا هُمَا خَارِجَانِ إِذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَخْرَسُ مَجْنُونٌ قَدَّمُوهُ  إِلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا أُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانُ تَكَلَّمَ الْأَخْرَسُ، فَتَعَجَّبَ  الْجُمُوعُ قَائِلِينَ: (لَمْ يَظْهَرْ قَطُّ مِثْلُ هذَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ!) (متى  9:32 و33)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: خارج كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 100 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: كل القرية، نحو 500 شخصاً.

*  19-  إطعام 5000 بخمس خبزات وسمكتين:*
 (مَضَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى عَبْرِ بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ  وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: (مِنْ  أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هؤُلَاءِ؟) وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هذَا  لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ، لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ أَجَابَهُ  فِيلُبُّسُ: (لَا يَكْفِيهِمْ خُبْزٌ بِمِئَتَيْ دِينَارٍ لِيَأْخُذَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمْ شَيْئاً يَسِيراً) قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلَامِيذِهِ (هُنَا غُلَامٌ  مَعَهُ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةِ شَعِيرٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ، وَلكِنْ مَا هذَا لِمِثْلِ  هؤُلَاءِ؟) فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: (اجْعَلُوا النَّاسَ يَتَّكِئُونَ) وَكَانَ فِي  الْمَكَانِ عُشْبٌ كَثِيرٌ، فَاتَّكَأَ الرِّجَالُ وَعَدَدُهُمْ نَحْوُ خَمْسَةِ  آلَافٍ وَأَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْأَرْغِفَةَ وَشَكَرَ، وَوَزَّعَ عَلَى التَّلَامِيذِ،  وَالتَّلَامِيذُ أَعْطَوُا الْمُتَّكِئِينَ وَكَذلِكَ مِنَ السَّمَكَتَيْنِ  بِقَدْرِ مَا شَاءُوا فَجَمَعُوا وَمَلَأُوا اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً مِنَ  الْكِسَرِ، مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَرْغِفَةِ الشَّعِيرِ الَّتِي فَضَلَتْ عَنِ الْآكِلِينَ  فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الْآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا: (إِنَّ هذَا  هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الْآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!) (يوحنا 7:1-14)

 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ  فَلَا يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلَا يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً لِأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لِأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي  أَرْسَلَنِي) (يوحنا 6:35 و38)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: بجوار بيت صيدا
عدد  المستفيدين منها: 5000 شخصاً
عدد  مشاهديها: 5000 شخصاً

*  20-  المسيح يمشي على الماء:*
 (وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ نَزَلَ تَلَامِيذُهُ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ فَلَمَّا كَانُوا  قَدْ جَذَّفُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ أَوْ ثَلَاثِينَ غَلْوَةً (5 أو 6  كيلومترات)، نَظَرُوا يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْبَحْرِ مُقْتَرِباً مِنَ  السَّفِينَةِ، فَخَافُوا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: (أَنَا هُوَ لَا تَخَافُوا) فَرَضُوا أَنْ  يَقْبَلُوهُ فِي السَّفِينَةِ وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَارَتِ السَّفِينَةُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ  الَّتِي كَانُوا ذَاهِبِينَ إِلَيْهَا) (يوحنا 6:16-21)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: بحر الجليل
عدد  المستفيدين منها: التلاميذ
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ

*كل  من لمسه شفي:*
 (فَلَمَّا عَبَرُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ وَأَرْسَوْا وَلَمَّا  خَرَجُوا مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ لِلْوَقْتِ عَرَفُوهُ، فَطَافُوا جَمِيعَ تِلْكَ  الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ، وَابْتَدَأُوا يَحْمِلُونَ الْمَرْضَى عَلَى أَسِرَّةٍ  إِلَى حَيْثُ سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ وَحَيْثُمَا دَخَلَ إِلَى قُرىً أَوْ مُدُنٍ  أَوْ ضِيَاعٍ، وَضَعُوا الْمَرْضَى فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ، وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ  يَلْمِسُوا وَلَوْ هُدْبَ ثَوْبِهِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمَسَهُ شُفِيَ!) (مرقس 6:53-56)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: منطقة جنيسارت
عدد  المستفيدين منها: نحو 400 شخصاً من 20 قرية
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 4000 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 40 ألفاً

*  21-  شفاء ابنة سيدة فينيقية:*
 (ثُمَّ مَضَى إِلَى تُخُومِ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ، وَدَخَلَ بَيْتاً وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ  أَنْ لَا يَعْلَمَ أَحَدٌ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَخْتَفِيَ، لِأَنَّ امْرَأَةً  كَانَ بِابْنَتِهَا رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ سَمِعَتْ بِهِ، فَأَتَتْ وَخَرَّتْ عِنْدَ  قَدَمَيْهِ وَكَانَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمَمِيَّةً، وَفِي جِنْسِهَا فِينِيقِيَّةً  سُورِيَّةً - فَسَأَلَتْهُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانَ مِنِ ابْنَتِهَا فَقَالَ  لَهَا: (لِأَجْلِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ اذْهَبِي قَدْ خَرَجَ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنِ  ابْنَتِكِ) فَذَهَبَتْ إِلَى بَيْتِهَا وَوَجَدَتِ الشَّيْطَانَ قَدْ خَرَجَ،  وَالِابْنَةَ مَطْرُوحَةً عَلَى الْفِرَاشِ) (مرقس 7:24-30)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: منزل في صور
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 20 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدة قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوها بعدها: نحو 200

*  22-  شفاء أصم أخرس:*
 (ثُمَّ خَرَجَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تُخُومِ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى بَحْرِ  الْجَلِيلِ فِي وَسْطِ حُدُودِ الْمُدُنِ الْعَشْرِ وَجَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ بِأَصَمَّ  أَعْقَدَ، وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَضَعَ يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ فَأَخَذَهُ مِنْ بَيْنِ  الْجَمْعِ عَلَى نَاحِيَةٍ، وَوَضَعَ أَصَابِعَهُ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ وَتَفَلَ وَلَمَسَ  لِسَانَهُ، وَرَفَعَ نَظَرَهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَنَّ وَقَالَ لَهُ: (إِفَّثَا)  أَيِ انْفَتِحْ وَلِلْوَقْتِ انْفَتَحَتْ أُذْنَاهُ، وَانْحَلَّ رِبَاطُ لِسَانِهِ،  وَتَكَلَّمَ مُسْتَقِيماً) (مرقس 7:31-35)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: العشر مدن (ديكاوليس)
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 200 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 200 شخصاً

* شفاء  كثيرين شرق بحر الجليل:*
 (ثُمَّ انْتَقَلَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى جَانِبِ بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ،  وَصَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَجَلَسَ هُنَاكَ فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ،  مَعَهُمْ عُرْجٌ وَعُمْيٌ وَخُرْسٌ وَشُلٌّ وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَطَرَحُوهُمْ  عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ فَشَفَاهُمْ حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْجُمُوعُ إِذْ رَأَوُا  الْخُرْسَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ، وَالشُّلَّ يَصِحُّونَ، وَالْعُرْجَ يَمْشُونَ،  وَالْعُمْيَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَمَجَّدُوا إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ) (متى 15:29-31)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: العشر مدن (ديكاوليس)
عدد  المستفيدين منها: نحو 200 شخصاً
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 2000 شخص
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 20 ألفاً

*  23-  إطعام 4000 شخصاً:*
(فِي  تِلْكَ الْأَيَّامِ إِذْ كَانَ الْجَمْعُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ  مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فَأَمَرَ الْجَمْعَ أَنْ يَتَّكِئُوا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ، وَأَخَذَ  السَّبْعَ خُبْزَاتٍ وَشَكَرَ وَكَسَرَ وَأَعْطَى تَلَامِيذَهُ لِيُقَدِّمُوا،  فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ وَكَانَ مَعَهُمْ قَلِيلٌ مِنْ صِغَارِ السَّمَكِ،  فَبَارَكَ وَقَالَ أَنْ يُقَدِّمُوا هذِهِ أَيْضاً فَأَكَلُوا وَشَبِعُوا، ثُمَّ  رَفَعُوا فَضَلَاتِ الْكِسَرِ: سَبْعَةَ سِلَالٍ وَكَانَ الْآكِلُونَ نَحْوَ  أَرْبَعَةِ آلَافٍ ثُمَّ صَرَفَهُمْ) (مرقس 8: 1-9)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: العشر مدن (ديكاوليس)
عدد  المستفيدين منها: 4000 شخصاً
عدد  مشاهديها: 4000 شخصاً

*  24-  شفاء أعمى:*
 (وَجَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ صَيْدَا، فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ أَعْمَى وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ  أَنْ يَلْمِسَهُ، فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِ الْأَعْمَى وَأَخْرَجَهُ إِلَى خَارِجِ  الْقَرْيَةِ، وَتَفَلَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ، وَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ هَلْ  أَبْصَرَ شَيْئاً؟ فَتَطَلَّعَ وَقَالَ: (أُبْصِرُ النَّاسَ كَأَشْجَارٍ يَمْشُونَ)  ثُمَّ وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ أَيْضاً عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ، وَجَعَلَهُ يَتَطَلَّعُ فَعَادَ  صَحِيحاً وَأَبْصَرَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ جَلِيّاً) (مرقس 8:22-25)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: بيت صيدا
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 100 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو مئة شخص

*  25-  شفاء مريض بالصرع:*
 (فَقَدَّمُوهُ إِلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ لِلْوَقْتِ صَرَعَهُ الرُّوحُ، فَوَقَعَ  عَلَى الْأَرْضِ يَتَمَرَّغُ وَيُزْبِدُ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ  يَتَرَاكَضُونَ، انْتَهَرَ الرُّوحَ النَّجِسَ قَائِلاً لَهُ: (أَيُّهَا الرُّوحُ  الْأَخْرَسُ الْأَصَمُّ، أَنَا آمُرُكَ: اخْرُجْ مِنْهُ وَلَا تَدْخُلْهُ أَيْضاً!)  فَصَرَخَ وَصَرَعَهُ شَدِيداً وَخَرَجَ، فَصَارَ كَمَيْتٍ، حَتَّى قَالَ  كَثِيرُونَ: إِنَّهُ مَاتَ فَأَمْسَكَهُ يَسُوعُ بِيَدِهِ وَأَقَامَهُ، فَقَامَ)  (مرقس 9:20-27)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: نواحي قيصرية (بالقرب من دمشق)
عدد  المستفيدين منها: شخص واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: بين 500 وألف شخص
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: مئتان

*  26-  عُملة في فم سمكة:*
 (وَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ تَقَدَّمَ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ  الدِّرْهَمَيْنِ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ وَقَالُوا: (أَمَا يُوفِي مُعَلِّمُكُمُ  الدِّرْهَمَيْنِ؟) قَالَ: (بَلَى) قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (اذْهَبْ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ  وَأَلْقِ صِنَّارَةً، وَالسَّمَكَةُ الَّتِي تَطْلُعُ أَوَّلاً خُذْهَا، وَمَتَى  فَتَحْتَ فَاهَا تَجِدْ إِسْتَاراً، فَخُذْهُ وَأَعْطِهِمْ عَنِّي وَعَنْكَ) (متى  17:24-27)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: واحد

*  27-  شفاء مولود أعمى:*
 (وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلَادَتِهِ (فقال  (مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ) قَالَ هذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى  الْأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الْأَعْمَى  وَقَالَ لَهُ: (اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ) الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ  مُرْسَلٌ فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: ( لِدَيْنُونَةٍ  أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ)  (يوحنا 9:1 و5-7 و39)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 300 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 300

*   72   تلميذاً يُجرون المعجزات:*
 (وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً، وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ  اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ  كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ:  (يَا رَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ) (لوقا 10: 1 و17)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: كل فلسطين
عدد  المستفيدين منها: نحو 7200 شخصاً
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 72 ألفاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 72 ألفاً

*  28-  شفاء أخرس:*
 (وَكَانَ يُخْرِجُ شَيْطَاناً، وَكَانَ ذلِكَ أَخْرَسَ فَلَمَّا أُخْرِجَ  الشَّيْطَانُ تَكَلَّمَ الْأَخْرَسُ، فَتَعَجَّبَ الْجُمُوعُ) (لوقا 11:14)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: منطقة اليهودية
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 100 شخص
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 200 شخصاً

*  29-  شفاء امرأة منحنية:*
 (وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَانَ بِهَا رُوحُ ضُعْفٍ ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً، وَكَانَتْ  مُنْحَنِيَةً وَلَمْ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تَنْتَصِبَ الْبَتَّةَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا  يَدَيْهِ، فَفِي الْحَالِ اسْتَقَامَتْ وَمَجَّدَتِ اللّهَ) (لوقا13:11 و13)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: منطقة اليهودية
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحدة
عدد  مشاهديها: من في المجمع، نحو 100 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدة قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوها بعدها: نحو 200

*  30-  شفاء مريض بالاستسقاء:*
 (وَإِذْ جَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَحَدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ فِي السَّبْتِ  لِيَأْكُلَ خُبْزاً، كَانُوا يُرَاقِبُونَهُ وَإِذَا إِنْسَانٌ مُسْتَسْقٍ كَانَ  قُدَّامَهُ فَأَمْسَكَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهُ وَأَطْلَقَهُ) (لوقا 14:1-4)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: بيرية
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 20 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 200

*  31-  إقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام:*
 (فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ مَرْثَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ لَاقَتْهُ، وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ  فَاسْتَمَرَّتْ جَالِسَةً فِي الْبَيْتِ فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: (يَا  سَيِّدُ، لَوْ كُنْتَ ههُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي لكِنِّي الْآنَ أَيْضاً أَعْلَمُ  أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللّهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللّهُ إِيَّاهُ) قَالَ لَهَا  يَسُوعُ: (سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ) قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: (أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ  سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الْأَخِيرِ) قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:  (أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا  فَانْزَعَجَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً فِي نَفْسِهِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَكَانَ  مَغَارَةً وَقَدْ وُضِعَ عَلَيْهِ حَجَرٌ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: (ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ)  قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا، أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لِأَنَّ لَهُ  أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ) فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً،  وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ، وَقَالَ: (أَيُّهَا الْآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ  لِأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي  وَلكِنْ لِأَجْلِ هذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ، لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ  أَرْسَلْتَنِي) وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: (لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ  خَارِجاً) فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلَاهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ،  وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ  يَذْهَبْ) (يوحنا 11:20-44)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: بيت عنيا
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد وعائلته
عدد  مشاهديها: الواقفون، نحو 50 شخصاً
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 200

*  32-  شفاء عشرة مرضى بالبرص:*
 (وَفِيمَا هُوَ (المسيح) دَاخِلٌ إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ عَشَرَةُ رِجَالٍ  بُرْصٍ، فَوَقَفُوا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَصَرَخُوا: (يَا يَسُوعُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ،  ارْحَمْنَا) فَنَظَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: (اذْهَبُوا وَأَرُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ  لِلْكَهَنَةِ) وَفِيمَا هُمْ مُنْطَلِقُونَ طَهَرُوا) (لوقا 17:12-14)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: السامرة
عدد  المستفيدين منها: عشرةأشخاص
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو ألف نفس

*  33-  شفاء أعميين:*
 (وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ مِنْ أَرِيحَا تَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ، وَإِذَا  أَعْمَيَانِ جَالِسَانِ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُجْتَازٌ  صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: (ارْحَمْنَا يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ) فَتَحَنَّنَ  يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا  فَتَبِعَاهُ) (متى 20:29-34)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: أريحا
عدد  المستفيدين منها: اثنان
عدد  مشاهديها: نحو 500
عدد  مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهما بعدها: نحو 200

*  34-  تيبيس شجرة التين:*
 (وَفِي الْغَدِ لَمَّا خَرَجُوا مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا جَاعَ، فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ  تِينٍ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ فِيهَا شَيْئاً  فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئاً إِلَّا وَرَقاً، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ  يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: (لَا يَأْكُلْ أَحَدٌ مِنْكِ  ثَمَراً بَعْدُ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ) وَكَانَ تَلَامِيذُهُ يَسْمَعُونَ وَفِي  الصَّبَاحِ إِذْ كَانُوا مُجْتَازِينَ رَأَوُا التِّينَةَ قَدْ يَبِسَتْ مِنَ  الْأُصُولِ) (مرقس 11:12-14 و20).

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: التلاميذ
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ

*  35-  المسيح يتنبأ أن بطرس سينكره ثلاث مرات:*
 فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: (وَإِنْ شَكَّ الْجَمِيعُ فَأَنَا لَا أَشُكُّ!) فَقَالَ  لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ، إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ،  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ)

 فَأَنْكَرَ أَيْضاً وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً قَالَ الْحَاضِرُونَ لِبُطْرُسَ:  (حَقّاً أَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ، لِأَنَّكَ جَلِيلِيٌّ أَيْضاً وَلُغَتُكَ تُشْبِهُ  لُغَتَهُمْ) فَابْتَدَأَ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ: (إِنِّي لَا أَعْرِفُ هذَا الرَّجُلَ  الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ عَنْهُ!) وَصَاحَ الدِّيكُ ثَانِيَةً، فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ  الْقَوْلَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا تَفَكَّرَ بِهِ بَكَى) (مرقس  14:29 و30 و70-72)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ

*  36-  شفاء أذن ملخس الذي جاء ليقبض عليه:*
 (وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا جَمْعٌ، وَالَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا - أَحَدُ  الِاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ - يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ فَدَنَا مِنْ يَسُوعَ لِيُقَبِّلَهُ فَقَالَ  لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الْإِنْسَانِ؟)  فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَا يَكُونُ، قَالُوا: (يَا رَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ  بِالسَّيْفِ؟) وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ  أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: (دَعُوا إِلَى هذَا!) وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ  وَأَبْرَأَهَا) (لوقا 22:47-51)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم
عدد  المستفيدين منها: واحد
عدد  مشاهديها: التلاميذ والجنود، نحو 50 شخصاً

*  37-  بعد القيامة أعلن المسيح نفسه لتلاميذه بصيد السمك المعجزي:*
 (بَعْدَ هذَا أَظْهَرَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ نَفْسَهُ لِلتَّلَامِيذِ عَلَى بَحْرِ  طَبَرِيَّةَ ظَهَرَ هكَذَا:
قَالَ  لَهُمْ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: (أَنَا أَذْهَبُ لِأَتَصَيَّدَ) قَالُوا لَهُ:  (نَذْهَبُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً مَعَكَ) فَخَرَجُوا وَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ لِلْوَقْتِ  وَفِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ لَمْ يُمْسِكُوا شَيْئاً وَلَمَّا كَانَ الصُّبْحُ،  وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ وَلكِنَّ التَّلَامِيذَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا  يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (يَا غِلْمَانُ، أَلَعَلَّ  عِنْدَكُمْ إِدَاماً؟) أَجَابُوهُ: (لَا!) فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: (أَلْقُوا الشَّبَكَةَ  إِلَى جَانِبِ السَّفِينَةِ الْأَيْمَنِ فَتَجِدُوا) فَأَلْقَوْا، وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا  يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَجْذِبُوهَا مِنْ كَثْرَةِ السَّمَكِ فَقَالَ ذلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ  الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ لِبُطْرُسَ: (هُوَ الرَّبُّ)
 فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: (يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ  يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلَاءِ؟) قَالَ لَهُ: (نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ  أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ) قَالَ لَهُ: (ارْعَ خِرَافِي) وَلَمَّا قَالَ  هذَا قَالَ لَهُ: (اتْبَعْنِي) (يوحنا 21:1 و3-7 و15 و19)

مكان  حدوث المعجزة: بحر الجليل
عدد  المستفيدين منها: 7 تلاميذ
عدد  مشاهديها: 7 تلاميذ

ذكرنا  أعلاه 37 معجزة ذكرتها الأناجيل تفصيلاً، شفى المسيح فيها 39 شخصاً وذكرنا خمسة  أماكن (خامسها لما أرسل المسيح 72 رسولاً للوعظ والشفاء) شفى المسيح أثناءها كل  المرضى الذين جاءوه وقد ذكرنا أن عدد الذين نالوا الشفاء كانوا نحو ألف نفس.

وربما  كان عدد من شاهدوا هذه المعجزات 15 ألفاً، منهم خمسة آلاف ثم أربعة آلاف أكلوا من  مائدة معجزية 15 ألفاً رأوا نحو ألف معجزة.

وكان  هناك نحو 86 ألف شخص عرفوا عن المعجزات، رغم أنهم لم يروا إجراء المعجزة، لأنهم  رأوا الذي استفاد من المعجزة قبل إجرائها وبعده، سواء كان مشلولاً أو أعمى أو أصم  أو أخرس أو مُقعَد أو ميتاً أو مسكوناً بالأرواح الشريرة.

فلو  أن سكان فلسطين زمن المسيح كانوا مليوني نفس يكون 5% منهم قد رأوا إحدى المعجزات أو  سمعوا بحدوثها وهذا يعني أن المؤمنين الحقيقيين زمن المسيح كانوا يملكون آيات  مختلفة وكثيرة تبرهن أن المسيح هو حقاً من عند الله.


----------

